#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-13
<ubotu> vocx called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: !packages =~ /keywords/keywords or regex/
<tonyyarusso> %login
<Kill_X> folks, lol
<Kill_X> no way
<Kill_X> does anyone feel like testing me, please?
<nalioth> Kill_X: what is 2 + 2 ?
<nalioth> have you studied for the test?
<Kill_X> 7-3, if you want to know
<Kill_X> honestly folks
<nalioth> have you fixed your router or client?
<Kill_X> << WRT54GL
<nalioth> here we go
<Kill_X> and my client is, like everytime, mIRC
<Kill_X> 6.17
<stdin> eww mirc
* stdin shudders 
<Kill_X> i just had my 24h disconnect at the wrong time
<Kill_X> stdin: yeah, I know.
<nalioth> you'd be amazed at the number of folks that come here for 'the test' who've not fixed their problem, Kill_X 
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience
<Kill_X> nalioth: well
<Kill_X> the Linksys WRT54GL is running Linux, actually
<Kill_X> soon I will take it to openwrt
<Toma-> Hey the !factoid link, to http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl is either a redirection or is a little off :)
<stdin> the site seems to be down, has been for a while 
<Kill_X> nalioth: you certainly know, that neither the wrt54gl (standard firmware) nor mIRC 6.17 is affected by the exploit
<Toma-> oic
<nalioth> Kill_X: then you are a victim of coincidence (and thanks for your patience)
<Kill_X> nalioth: nah, you're getting me wrong
<Kill_X> I do not want to complain
<Kill_X> honestly, you're doing a great job filtering those faulty clients
<nalioth> wish i had a fancy openwrt capable router
<Kill_X> I'm just wondering about a way to filter out the "accidents"
<nalioth> Kill_X: dont quit during attacks  :D
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Kill_X> nalioth: well, I avoided a long time now ^^
<Kill_X> I can't fight these disconnects my provider pushes on me :)
<Kill_X> 02:58 <+nalioth> wish i had a fancy openwrt capable router <-- why fancy?
<nalioth> if it runs linux, it's not just a router, is it?
<Kill_X> I'd concur
<Kill_X> but in case of Cisco (Linksys) I can't...
<nalioth> i like the idea of being able to have it run cron jobs and such 
<nalioth> maintaining a nice restrictive hosts file on the router makes good sense to me, too
<Kill_X> nalioth: me too, that's why I'm going to switch to openwrt
<Toma-> (dont forget allowing static IP redirectors to run like no-ip and dyndns)
<Kill_X> considering the hosts file... well... that's a clientside problem in my case
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: good point - might have to enable the ssh access just for that
<Kill_X> nalioth: what about an automatic bugcheck on joi...
<Kill_X> nah forget it
<Kill_X> I think I know why you're handling the problem this way O:-)
<nalioth> Kill_X: don't be evil  :P
<Kill_X> I'm not...
<Kill_X> just thought about it
<Kill_X> and everything I thought of ended up with the same conclusion :)
<Kill_X> no matter what you try, it will most likely end within an infinite loop :/
<poningru> nalioth: where do you live?
<nalioth> poningru: Houston, Texas.  Where do you live?
<poningru> gainesville fl
<poningru> but the reason I ask is because of buffalo router capable of doing openwrt for 25USD
<poningru> at cc after like 25 MIR
<nalioth> where does the buffalo roam?
<poningru> ...
<poningru> in your dining room where all the fine china is
<poningru> !!
<tonyyarusso> Home, home on the Range...where the deer and the Antilla play..
<poningru> no more no more... PLEASE NO MORE PUNS!!
<poningru> nalioth: you there?
<poningru> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=581706
<nalioth> poningru: you see my PM ?
<poningru> err yes
<poningru> circuit city
<poningru> after 25USD in mail in rebate
<poningru> I would put openwrt with an awesome interface on it though
<poningru> http://wiki.x-wrt.org/index.php/Main_Page
<nalioth> i don't do rebates
<nalioth> my belief is that they should slash the price in the front of the sale
<poningru> well you can obviously get it for 50USD...
<nalioth> i can buy a used one off amazon or half.com or somewhere that works, too
<poningru> true
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<firippu> can someone crack down on the ubotu bot abuse in ubuntu-offtopic, its highly annoying but not worth ignoring the bot over
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> stdin: what's wrong with you, you never sleep or something?
<stdin> Tm_T: basically, no :)
<poningru> "When do you sleep?"
<poningru> "Sunday"
<stdin> I have a strange sleep pattern...
<Tm_T> poningru: why sunday?
<stdin> sometimes I'll be awake for 36 hours at a time
<poningru> Tm_T: movie quote
<poningru> thank you for smoking
<Tm_T> poningru: sorry, I don't know movies
<Tm_T> stdin: you
<Tm_T> re starting to sound like me when I was younger
<stdin> moves? the only moves I know start with "star"
<ubotu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> oh come on, give the reason with ops call
<poningru> ...
<poningru> I did
<poningru> Rowan guy
<Tm_T> atleast I like to know why instead of scrolling up and down and trying to guess what's going on
<poningru> dude...
<poningru> I did !ops | rowan
<Tm_T> you did?
<Tm_T> why it didn't come to this side
<Tm_T> I wonder
<Tm_T> oh well, I don't mind :)
* Tm_T hugs poningru 
<poningru> :)
<Tm_T> that's friendly hug, mind you, so keep your pants on
<Tm_T> stdin: so you're op? but not part of operators team?
<stdin> well, kinda (I haven't joined the launchpad team)
<Tm_T> why not
<stdin> I actually only just remembered about it :p
<stdin> only been an op for a couple days
<Tm_T> ooh?!
<Tm_T> congrats :)
<stdin> :)
<Tm_T> after voices or before?
<stdin> after 
<Tm_T> I thought you've been longer
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> so I promoted you ;-P
<stdin> yeah :p
<Tm_T> your first months salary belongs to me then
<stdin> Noooooo
<stdin> I'm only an op in #kubuntu right now tho
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<Tm_T> and btw I'm not much "bigger" than you bro :)
<Tm_T> stdin: /nickserv info Tm_T etc
<Tm_T> should tell some
<Tm_T> or does it, I don't know
<stdin> tells me you registered  2 years 18 weeks 2 days (4h 42m 22s) ago
<Tm_T> that's all?
<Tm_T> bah, op rights in 6 channels, one registered
<Tm_T> err, not op rights, but rights
<Tm_T> bah bah bah
<stdin> ahh, it only gives that info to you
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> I didn't know that
<Tm_T> about you it gives nothing
<Tm_T> 1312 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- The nickname [stdin]  is private
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.us/38862 < is all I get 
<stdin> hehe :)
<Tm_T> carry on private!
<stdin> I forgot I set Secure
<Tm_T> why so
<stdin> I was playing with nickserv I think
<Tm_T> hmm
<stdin> wasn't for any reason I can remember 
<Tm_T> stdin: see private
<stdin> yeah, just realised, it's off now
<Tm_T> no. see private MSG
<Instabin|work> Where can i find the status of the nvidia driver 100.14.11
<Instabin|work> for ubuntu packaging
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, zbowling said: !foo is bar
<ubotu> palintheus called the ops in #ubuntu
<Gary> quite a good song though
<nalioth> serial troll singing it
<PriceChild> "singing" :P
<Hobbsee> nalioth: might want to kline it - it's going off in #gentoo now too
<nalioth> i knew that wouldn't take long
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Cypher21 called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Hobbsee: all klined
<Hobbsee> nalioth: excellent
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: any time you see mass joins like that, they'll be klined
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: all right
<nalioth> iow, the #ubuntu ban list is full of IPs that won't be coming back soon
* tonyyarusso clears his pretty regularly anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<poningru> someone wanna look into this sunnyboi kid?
<poningru> he seems to be just there to annoy people or is actually have a giant crisis
<Tm_T> in what channel?
<PriceChild> *looks*
<palintheus> is there a reason the ubotu factoids aren't avail anymore on the website?
<PriceChild> palintheus, The server they are on seems to be down, and we won't be able to fix them before tomorrow.
<palintheus> ah, thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-14
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> bahahahahahaha!
<mneptok> http://dammitcoetzee.blogspot.com/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<astro76> not sure if this is intended, but ubotu and ubot3 are both in #ubuntu responding to triggers
<nalioth> ,sigh>
<astro76> didn't think so ;)
<nalioth> sorry, my power cycled and network was lost
<nalioth> i didn't think it'd rejoin channels it wasn't in before the outage
<astro76> ah no worries, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, zbowling said: !bar is foo
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, zbowling said: !caturday is not related to Ubuntu... your thinking lolcats... "I'm in ur base, killing ur doodz"
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu-arizona
<r0bby> ping
<r0bby> there is a bot lurking in #ubuntu-arizona -- nick is fredburger 
<r0bby> it's an infobot 
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> taking care of it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *after checking +1's topic, remarks that his gutsy is no longer booting*
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why not?
<PriceChild> Well if I knew that... it'd be booting now :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild hits wireless
<PriceChild> I think I ought to run a fsck....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<godzirra> Heya guys.  I've not changed my router at all and I've been ni the #ubuntu channel non stop for the past week or so.  
<godzirra> Then today when I joined it said I was affected by the dcc exploit.
<elkbuntu> did you follow the instructions to fix the exploit?
<godzirra> I'm not at home.  I'm ssh'd into my box.
<godzirra> But I'm curious why it would change after me being in the channel for a long while?
<elkbuntu> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<godzirra> Actually, I did do what it said and its still making me join the read topic channel.
<elkbuntu> someone did that, which had not been done before while you were in the channel, hence you'd never been hit.
<godzirra> I just did /connect irc.freenode.org 8001 like the webpage said I should.
<elkbuntu> what we do is manually ban-forward affected people so that the script kiddies dont get the kicks they want
<godzirra> Ahh, ok.  Can you unban forward me then? :)
<godzirra> please
<elkbuntu> waiting for someone who knows the test strings
<elkbuntu> seems to be ok. let me find you in the list
<godzirra> Thanks.
<elkbuntu> try now
<godzirra> All good, thanks.
<godzirra> Take care
<Amaranth> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Amaranth> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<profanephobia> hows it going?
<profanephobia> i was wondering if someone here would unban me from -offtopic
<profanephobia> anybody home?
<Pici> Hmm... bots.ubuntulinux.nl is working oddly
<stdin> it's been like that for a few days 
<Pici> I'm a bit out of touch, was on vacation.
<stdin> I think it stopped working on fryday or saturday
<stdin> s/fryday/friday/
<Pici> I thought I was having DNS issues for a bit.
<Amaranth> fun
<Amaranth> guy just got banned from somewhere (he seemed pretty clueless about compiz) for flooding/trolling and knew enough to ask a staffer for a cloak to evade the ban
<Amaranth> err
<Pici> Amaranth: profanephobia was looking for an op earlier ^^
<Amaranth> s/compiz/computers/
<Amaranth> but he was asking for a way to get compiz :)
<nalioth> Pici: really? i still get Binaries4All "you've entered the wrong URL" page
<stdin> nalioth: http address goes there https just fails
<nalioth> Amaranth: you around?
<Amaranth> nalioth: mostly
<nalioth> i hate folks who seek new cloaks for ban evasion purposes
<profanephobia> hey can someone here remove a ban for me?
<elkbuntu> profanephobia, you were already talking to me in PM, i had not said no, why did you come ask in here also? it's quite rude of you
<profanephobia> elkbuntu, sry i thought you might have gone to sleep
<elkbuntu> i was verifying your information. it sometimes takes a few minutes
<profanephobia> elkbuntu, ah ok sry didnt know
<Amaranth> huh
<Amaranth> I own UbuntuBot
<Amaranth> Oh, right, I was running a custom bot before the original ubotu
<elkbuntu> profanephobia, my logs also indicate you saying unkind things about the operators of the channel. Do you promise to not display such behaviour if I unban you?
<profanephobia> elkbuntu, yeah i was havin a bad day at work (well worse than usual lol) but yeah i wont
<elkbuntu> profanephobia, do you also promise to refrain from discussing activities of questionable legality, such as torrents of copyrighted material, ie, movies?
<profanephobia> elkbuntu, yes
<elkbuntu> ok, you're unbanned, and on notice that if we see either of the above behaviours from you again, you'll be banned again.
<profanephobia> elkbuntu, ok thank you
<elkbuntu> now... bed for real this time
<Hobbsee> hah
<Pici> Goodnight!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> jenda: can you poke someone about compiz's group registration again? :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hi Seveas 
<nalioth> we have some questions  :)
<Pici> Yes indeed.
<Seveas> fire away
<Pici> Seveas: bot.ubuntulinux.nl appears to be pointing to binaries4all and not the normal content we're used to seeing.
<Seveas> hmm, apache fuckup is possible
<Seveas> I rearranged many sites on that machine
<Pici> Ah
<Seveas> (binaries4all is the default domain on that IP)
<Pici> (I figured)
<nalioth> Seveas: the bantracker no longer exists in the proper place, either  :)
<Seveas> nalioth, same host
<Seveas> btw, was the bot offline for a while?
<Seveas> Had a vpn fuckup as well :)
<nalioth> Seveas: yes
<nalioth> Seveas: you went on vacation and so did ubotu
<nalioth> Seveas: and the site(s) disappeared at the same time
<Seveas> yeah, I shouldn't do such things just before a holiday
<nalioth> yeap, it broke ubot3 (the cron job grabbed a 404 instead of ubuntu.db)
<nalioth> we had to scrounge an older db
<jenda> Amaranth: will do
<nalioth> Amaranth: what were you looking for with the compiz GCF ?
<nalioth> hi jenda 
<jenda> hey, nalioth 
<Seveas> <nalioth> we have some questions  :) <-- any more?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: sure.  are you ever goign to fully trust me?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, so you want to continue where we stopped last week?
<Seveas> I prefer not to do that and will put you in my ignore list for a while, sorry
<Hobbsee> Seveas: unsure.  just wondering
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer to go to bed, actually
<Tm_T> Seveas <3
<Seveas> Tm_T, ?
<Tm_T> just nice to see you :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> Just for clarification: <Seveas> I prefer not to do that <-- that does not refer to trusting, but to continuing
<Hobbsee> right.  although of course, Seveas cant read this
<Hobbsee> in the interests of anyone who *was* curious, though, i was not intending to have another slagging match with Seveas.  although it was a slightly loaded question
<lokilla> olaa
<nalioth> Seveas: can you let us know when the bots.* page is back up?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [02:49]  [Notice]  -WindowsRuls- unban me
<Hobbsee> [02:49]  [Notice]  Sending notice "why?" to windowsruls.
<Hobbsee> [02:49]  [Notice]  -WindowsRuls- why you ban me?
<Hobbsee> idiot.
<Hobbsee> [02:51]  [Notice]  -WindowsRuls- [18:50]  * Dns resolved brown.freenode.net to 216.165.191.52
<Hobbsee> [02:50]  [Notice]  -WindowsRuls- unban or no?
<nalioth> windowsRules: can we help you?
<Hobbsee> [02:51]  [Notice]  -WindowsRuls- i fuck all this server.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i think this guy needs a kline or something, dont you think?
<windowsRules> Hobbsee: its not me
<nalioth> i think he should answer our questions
<windowsRules> take a look at the nicks
<nalioth> windowsRules: unfortunately, your IP says differetnly
<windowsRules> Hobbsee: why you kicked me?
* WindowsRuls slaps windowsRules around a bit with a large trout
<WindowsRuls> Halim 
<windowsRules> its a internetcaffee
<WindowsRuls> you ripper
<WindowsRuls> you hate ubuntu 
* Hobbsee eyerolls at idiots.
<windowsRules> Hobbsee: why you kicked me from #ubuntu???
<Hobbsee> windowsRules: for breaking the rules.
<WindowsRuls> Hobbsee this halim windowsRules ubuntu ! are sucker 
<windowsRules> what rules??
<Hobbsee> your IP's say you're the same person.
<nalioth> the rules in the channel topic, windowsRules 
<Hobbsee> in fact, your behaviour says iv'e kickbanned you before.
<Hobbsee> for exactly the same thing
<windowsRules> Hobbsee: its the same ip because we are in a internetcafe
<windowsRules> do you understand?
<WindowsRuls> Hobbsee don`t unban dude.
<Hobbsee> windowsRules: and the chance of you two being at the same internet cafe, at the exact same time, with very similar nicks....
<windowsRules> WindowsRuls: wtf are you talking
<Hobbsee> both wanting to get to #ubuntu
<windowsRules> i know who the other guy is
<Hobbsee> windowsRules: it cant be hard, surely.
<windowsRules> he is a friend of me
<WindowsRuls> Hobbsee you right! 
<Hobbsee> windowsRules: wander around the internet cafe, look who's got irc open.
<windowsRules> look what he is talking
<windowsRules> i know who it is
<Hobbsee> i'm unconvinced that either of you are anything but trolls.
<WindowsRuls> Hobbsee dont unban ! 
<Hobbsee> i've got no intention of unbanning either of you
<WindowsRuls> this windowsRules mess with you.
<windowsRules> o nenenden dingiri
<windowsRules> sus
<windowsRules> shut the f*** up WindowsRuls
<PriceChild> MacOS, please dont' change nicks in an attempt to ban avoid.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it wont work, anyway
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I know :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: now how would they avoid me?
<MacOS-> G-line me :)
<PriceChild> MacOS-, that's too good for you
<MacOS-> yeah 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MacOS-> no kick G-line 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %MacOS-!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<windowsRules> why do you have banned MacOS-???
<Hobbsee> amsterdam, hey?
<WindownRuls> :)
<WindownRuls> its me
<Tm_T> er
<_ubuntu_> and now?
<_ubuntu_> still the same ip?
<_ubuntu_> :D
<Hobbsee> OrgName:    RIPE Network Coordination Centre 
<Hobbsee> .nl
<Hobbsee> interesting
<_ubuntu_> i said its not the same person!
<WindowsRuls> :)
<WindowsRuls> hello
<_ubuntu_> ohoo
<_ubuntu_> this guy is great
<_ubuntu_> :)
<_ubuntu_> Hobbsee: what are you thinking now about this situation?
<WindowsRuls> :)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: having fun there?
<WindowsRuls> Hello
<Hobbsee> _ubuntu_: that the s/n ratio of you people is very low.
<_ubuntu_> aha
<_ubuntu_> MrHack
<MrHack> :)
<MrHack> Hello
<_ubuntu_> my friend:)
<_ubuntu_> welcome back:)
<MrHack> thenk you
<Hobbsee> you do realise this isnt funny, dont you...
<Hobbsee> bye now
<_ubuntu_> yeah
<_ubuntu_> for now
<_ubuntu_> why isnt it funny?
<_ubuntu_> hobbsee
<Hobbsee> because you're being an annoying pain in hte neck.  and you're not really getting what you want.
<Myrtti> I've got a few adjectives in my mind
<Hobbsee> it'd be nice if you actually followed teh rules about language, too.
<Hobbsee> !language | _ubuntu_ 
<ubotu> _ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> kinda reminds me of that dem0n guy
<PriceChild> What's with everyone +o in #ubuntu? :)
<PriceChild> Hi owndarwin, how can I help?
<owndarwin> Hello 
<owndarwin> im back
<owndarwin> :)
<owndarwin> gline me
<_ubuntu_> :)
<Myrtti> PriceChild: you're missing the fun
<_ubuntu_> yeah
<_ubuntu_> please do it for him
<_ubuntu_> Hobbsee: you maybe know the words: mess with the best, die like the rest
<_ubuntu_> hahaha
<_ubuntu_> im out of here
<owndarwin> lawl:)
<owndarwin> i have to many servers try gline please;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b owndarwin!*@*]  by nalioth
* owndarwin was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (nalioth)
<owndarwin> what?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!?=own@*]  by nalioth
<TheSheep> these guys have serious personality problems O.o
<Seveas> @config list plugins
<ubotu> @Admin, @Anonymous, @Bantracker, @Bugtracker, @Channel, @Config, @Encyclopedia, @Filter, @Lart, @LpLogin, @Math, @Mess, @Misc, @Owner, @Restart, @RSS, @Seen, @Services, @User, @Webcal, and alwaysLoadImportant
<Seveas> @config list plugin.Webcal
<Seveas> @config list plugins.Webcal
<ubotu> #doTopic, #filter, #topic, #url, defaultChannel, and public
<Seveas> @config list plugins.Encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about %s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> @config plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg Sorry, I don't know anything about %s - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> @loign
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !ubitu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubitu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> !no ubotu is <reply> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> no btlogin :(
<PriceChild> not god enough :P
<Seveas> @quit Be right back!
<Seveas> hmm
<PriceChild> i meant to yay good.... but you're not god enough either it seems :P
<nalioth> my ubot3 has gotten cranky, too
<Seveas> nalioth, hostname for things is now ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> ubuntulinux.nl is being phased out
<PriceChild> Wooo we have a bantracker :D
<Seveas> @btlogin
* Pici updates bookmarks
<Gary> woo, it looks like I have a lot less kicks n bans on this nick :-D
<PriceChild> Gary, that's just asking for it... :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> indeed
<nalioth> thanks, Seveas 
<Gary> that was a bit, wasn't it
* PriceChild still prefers "GazzaK" as "Gary" is just..... wrong...
<nalioth> Gary: were you volunteering to test my new alias?
<Gary> i'll always be your GazzaK PriceChild 
<PriceChild> :D :D :D
<Gary> nalioth, erm
* Gary hides
<nalioth> Gary: i can whip up an alias that'll ban you on every channel in freenode (and some new ones it'll make up as it runs)
<Gary> mwhaaaaa
<Gary> will that create a load of ban spam?
<Gary> erm, thats not a ok to try it btw
<nalioth> only once per channel, Gary 
<nalioth> and in most of 'em, ol' chanserv won't mind a bit
<Gary> but there is lots of channels
<Gary> do you hate me?
* nalioth grins evilly
<nalioth> i don't hate you, i thought you were complaining about not having enough bans
<Gary> my /quit msg is very apt then
<Gary> nalioth, big difference between an observation and a complaint
<Gary> woo, I found a can of beer in my hotel room
<PriceChild> Gary, pfft we've never cared much for technicalities like that
<PriceChild> unopened I hope.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Gary> PriceChild, brand new, still with a plastic hoop thing and receipt, bought yesterday, two of, only one here now
* Seveas is going to heathrow in 2 weeks
<Seveas> not cambridge unfortunately :(
<nalioth> odd place to go for a visit, Seveas 
<Seveas> nalioth, datacenter visit
<nalioth> sounds very interesting
<nalioth> is Heathrow an actual city? 
<Seveas> don't think so
<mc44> no
<Seveas> but it has at least one hotel :)
<Seveas> and quite a bit of datacenter space
<nalioth> never would have thought
<Gary> heathrow is just a airport
<Gary> a rather large airport though
<Gary> Seveas, whats your flight number?  I could call my mate in customs :p
<Seveas> Gary, KL-666 :p
<Gary> Seveas, now I know you are lying
<Gary> tsk
<mc44> schippol is a nice airport 
<mc44> it even has a casino
<Seveas> it's the nicest I've been in so far
<Seveas> seville being the worst
<Gary> I like ams
<Gary> it has smoking areas :-)
<h4L1m> Hobbsee right here?
<h4L1m> ?
<mc44> No she isn't
<h4L1m> i cant join ubuntu
<h4L1m> #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<h4L1m> do anybody knows when she will come back?
<nalioth> check back in 12 hours
<Seveas> or 12 days :)
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> heads up in #ubuntu 
<Seveas> <Moriarty> LILO IS DEAD
<Seveas> <Moriarty> ENCYCLOPEDIADRAMATICA.COM
<nalioth> yes, i got that
<nalioth> i'm watching furrynemesis and w00t
<Seveas> banned in #ubuntu and -offtopic
<Seveas> furrynemesis sounds familiar to me, not in a negative way
<nalioth> it caught my attention cuz moriarys 'real name' was ihatefurries
<Seveas> ed.com/Lilo is sick :/
<mc44> ed.com is sick
* Pici isnt curious enough to check what either of them are
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> holy crap Seveas has returned!
<ompaul> mneptok, that is not the seveas you were looking for 
<mneptok> things are getting hard to find
<mneptok> Firefox can't find the server at bots.ubuntulinux.nl
<mneptok> :P
<Seveas> mneptok, oh no!
<Seveas> :p
<nalioth> mneptok: read your backwash, er backscroll
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> mneptok, so do you finish every line of speech now with the phrase "eh"
<Seveas> ya know... compiz is actually getting stable
<Seveas> it didn't crash on me this time
<ompaul> Seveas, you used two words in the same line
<ompaul> Seveas, very strange
<Seveas> if it works on dual screen, I'll be pleased as punch
<PriceChild> I run compiz fusion on gutsy on twinview... and its surprisingly "stable".... so "stable" that I have it autoload on login and don't worry.
<Seveas> twinview?
<Seveas> Is that xinerama?
<ompaul> Seveas, yeap
<ompaul> Seveas, are they = I don't know 
<PriceChild> nvidia's version
* Seveas is running on intel hw
<PriceChild> Seveas, pfft it'll be even nicer then
<ubotu> neverblue called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> +m?
<ubotu> t2813 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> w90 called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> oh how nice...
<PriceChild> nalioth, Am I being silly... but shouldn't straight forward bans also mute?
<nalioth> no
<PriceChild> Didn't know that :)
<nalioth> gonna pull the +r and see what happens
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Grungebunny> can I be tested?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Grungebunny> Hello , I tried to join #ubuntu but got sent to #ubuntu-read-topic.. I changed port to 8001 now ive come here to get the test
<Tm_T> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T 
<Tm_T> nice to see you :)
<ubotu> MTecknology called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> is someone dealing with that?  Tm_T?
<Tm_T> err, do I have ops there?
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> I'm not even there am I?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: slap me if I'm there
<Hobbsee> no idea, i parted again
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> because
<Tm_T> my irssi says I'm there but I don't see any traffic
<Tm_T> not since I got disconnected
<Seveas> stdin, it moved to ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> wolferine, unbanned, please don't let it happen again
* Seveas --> work
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> http://sc.tri-bit.com/Category:IRC_Responses nice
<Hobbsee> (only some of them)
<elkbuntu> wow, the fruitowl is cool
<elkbuntu> most of the others are a bit not-nice
* Hobbsee also likes http://sc.tri-bit.com/Script_Kittie
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units. More information can be found here: http://tinyurl.com/hlr99
<Pici> silly enter key
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, trtr3434 said: ubotu: where is my program that i install?
<Pici> elkbuntu: I only meant that it was more useful (and correct me if I'm wrong) to do !oops | baduser than to do !oops > baduser    (spelling changed to prevent unnecessary hilights)
<elkbuntu> Pici, is the former better, yes, is the latter wrong, no
<elkbuntu> in a panic it is easy to forget which type of pipe to use
<Pici> Yep, I know. I'm just trying to be helpful. 
<trtr3434> hello
<trtr3434> how to send file using xchat?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jamie_> Hi. If myself or any friends with registered freenode accounts try to access #ubuntu from the Ubuntu-based cybercafe I have set up, we get a 'you are banned' or something similar. I can connect from home. The ip address is  82.153.26.62
<jamie_> I can join #ubuntu+1 but not #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Hi jamie_, one moment please.
<Gary> sure it is not the IP you have at the mo?
<jamie_> Gary, I have ssh'd to home to open this session
<Pici> Gary: He was in #ubuntu, I told him to come here to ask about the banning.
<PriceChild> Ok.... so you can get in #ubuntu fine right now...
<jamie_> PriceChild, Only through connecting from home. 
<PriceChild> jamie_, well I haven't a clue "what" is blocking you from the cybercafe and so I can't help you currently...
<jamie_> If I try to connect from the Cybercafe, everyone is told they are banned
<PriceChild> jamie_, join #pricechild from the cybercafe and I'll take a look
<Pici> PriceChild: Like jamie_ said, 82.153.26.62 is banned.  I see it in the tracker
<jamie_> I'll try reconnecting then connect to this channel (if possible directly).
<PriceChild> Pici, but its not active... notice how he's in #ubuntu atm
<PriceChild> Pici, must have been lifted when ubotu was down
<jamie_> I'm not on the banned IP address right now
<jamie_> ...because I have ssh'd to home, then connecting from there
<PriceChild> jamie_, please join #pricechild from the cybercafe and I'll take a look to see what's happenned :)
* Pici gives up :p
<jamie_> OK. I'll have to log out then back in again...
<jamie_> I have re-connected from the banned ip address
<jamie_>  Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<wolferine> i think he said to join #pricechild
<wolferine> maybe you want to listen to him :)
<PriceChild> this'l ldo
<PriceChild> Ok jamie_ on the 13th, someone connected to #ubuntu who was offtopic and generally "inappropriate".
<PriceChild> jamie_, I will remove the ban now, but if this continues then the ban will quickly be reinstated.
<jamie_> Can such a ban be applied to only non-registered nics?
<Hobbsee> no
<PriceChild> jamie_, if there is continued abuse from "the cybercafe" then we will simply bar access from it.
<PriceChild> /nick would be too easy to evade.
<jamie_> Obviously, it is impossible for me to track everyone's IRC chat connections. So I suppose everyone will eventually be banned fro my network whether constructive or not.
<jamie_> To put it another way, if many people use the same IP, IP based bans become a very blunt weapon.
<Hobbsee> they're better than most other things, though
<jamie_> Is it technically feasible to block users from an IP if they lack a nickname registered with password on freenode?
<PriceChild> No
<PriceChild> unless we block all unregistered from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> and that's no deterrent anyway as its too simple to register
<OgMaciel> Seveas: ping
<OgMaciel> nalioth: hey, are you around?
<nalioth> OgMaciel: yep
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<OgMaciel> nalioth: hi, Hobbsee suggested I spoke to you about removing the 20-channels limit from my "account"?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: OgMaciel's a community guy - connects to lots of loco channels, etc.
<elkbuntu> hi Og!
<OgMaciel> howdy do elkbuntu? :)
<elkbuntu> good. yourself?
<OgMaciel> elkbuntu: been tired of late... to much work
<elkbuntu> aww
* elkbuntu hugs OgMaciel
<OgMaciel> elkbuntu: but other than that, doing well  ;)
<OgMaciel> thanks
* OgMaciel feels a bit more confortable
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> OgMaciel: do you feel a new "u" ?
<OgMaciel> nalioth: sorry?
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel:( u is probably the extended channel mode)
* OgMaciel checks
<OgMaciel> "services. sets mode +u OgMaciel"
<OgMaciel> nalioth: does that apply to the nick OgMaciel only?
<Hobbsee> OgMaciel: should do to any on that account, i expect
<nalioth> OgMaciel: you have +u now
<stdin> I would thing to any of the linked nicks 
<nalioth> your client may not show it, but you are set that way
<nalioth> yes, any linked nick
<OgMaciel> nalioth: cool... thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<OgMaciel> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no problem
* OgMaciel tries new permission
* OgMaciel dances around his desk
<OgMaciel> w00t
<nalioth> OgMaciel: i was making a joke, here in the US, lots of advertising text says "If you use our product, you'll be a whole new you!"
<OgMaciel> nalioth: I am in the US too :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: ymmv is Your mileage may vary. It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours.
<Seveas> !ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, BENN92647 said: ubotu-the drive is already mounted, i can access it, but i just cant rwrite or copy to/from it.  Can you help me with that?
<stdin> hmm, ubotu seems to be lagging bad
<nalioth> stdin: netsplits do that to an entity
<stdin> even before the netsplit 
<nalioth> network can slow down before it completely splits
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> it leads to ubotu flooding the channel after a while tho :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Grungebunny> Hello I need tested .. anyonehere? #ubuntu-read-topic sent me here
<Grungebunny> /tell pelo ya there?
<nalioth> Grungebunny: hi
<Grungebunny> hello
<nalioth> have you updated your firmware or changed your connection port?
<Grungebunny> I changed the port.. but not the firmware.. im not sure how to do this.
<nalioth> let's see
<nalioth> Grungebunny: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<Grungebunny> yay
<ubotu> MattJ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-16
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: twintop looks fishy
* Mez smells haddock
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: in what way?
<mneptok> sorry. i farted.
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: almost the exact same hostmask and joined after the other quit
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<Amaranth> weird that the guy didn't get killed by nalioth
<tonyyarusso> the script is disabled these days
<nalioth> Amaranth: my script doesn't run all the time
<ShackJack> Test me please -- did this just change - I was on #ubuntu just fine a few minutes ago?
<nalioth> ShackJack: #ubuntu was just tested by the troll testing network to find faulty routers
<nalioth> ShackJack: did you reconnect using an alternate port?
<ShackJack> nailoth - yep - though I had though I did the fix already on this computer...
<nalioth> well, let's see
<nalioth> ShackJack: you can join #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience  :)
<ShackJack> Thanks...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ftw
<tonyyarusso> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I'm slowly starting to think erika14212 is a troll
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: did we ever ascertain if erika was trolling?
<Myrtti> I don't know what ticks me off in her
<Myrtti> but I'm feeling dubious about the pattern of her behaviour
<Hobbsee> she's whining in -bugs now
<Hobbsee> certainly ESL
<Myrtti> so it's just not me?
<Hobbsee> i dont think so
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC way too long
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee, Myrtti: I'd say definitely is.  Moaning and threatening to quit Ubuntu in -us now.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: urgh
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: she's been told where to file a bug, so...
<Hobbsee> and says she'll use it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Albuxa> OLA KIEN KIERE
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> thanks for the help in -us Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Vorian: :)
<Hobbsee> Vorian: i did nothing, but...
<Vorian> I know, but thanks none the less :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<pleia2> Hobbsee: stop making garbage software :x
<Hobbsee> pleia2: but why?  it's so much fun!
<pleia2> hehe
<Vorian> lol
<Hobbsee> pleia2: what's broken now?
<pleia2> Hobbsee: nothing, just re: erika
<Hobbsee> pleia2: ahhh.  :)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: that's something done off the forums.  Vorian, tell your users to not create crack.
<pleia2> lol
<Hobbsee> actually, i think cjwatson's helping with that now.
<Vorian> Hobbsee, I will do my best!
<Hobbsee> Vorian: great!  :)
<pleia2> Hobbsee: have you ever considered going to aKademy?
<Hobbsee> Vorian: also, please kick the forum users in the backside, including the FA's, and get them fixing bugs
<Vorian> Hobbsee, is there a specific thread you need "edited" ;)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: only very, very vaguely
<Hobbsee> Vorian: no.  just the windows installer
<Vorian> ah
<Vorian> hehe
<pleia2> we're trying to bring it to the US in 2008
* pleia2 is meeting with a possible corporate sponsor next week
<Hobbsee> pleia2: why would you want to go to the US, though?
<Hobbsee> it's bad enough that UDS will be in the US in november...
<pleia2> Hobbsee: I live here :)
<Hobbsee> and?
<pleia2> and there has never been one in the US before
<Hobbsee> meh
<Hobbsee> catching a short plane flight wont kill you :)
<pleia2> heh, well I don't even use KDE (never have) but a guy who went to it this year came back with the though of bringing it here, and since he's currently unemployed has taken the lead in a team to bring it here
<pleia2> and since I'm all "yay local stuff" I jumped on board
<pleia2> will probably drag my loco team into helping out if it actually works out
<elkbuntu> pleia2, the UDS before spain was in california
<pleia2> elkbuntu: talking about aKademy, not UDS
<elkbuntu> oh, /me reads up further
<pleia2> :)
<elkbuntu> watching tv and ircing doesnt always go well :
<pleia2> hehe
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, tends not to :P
* jenda just finished his job!
<jenda> after... 3 months or so of toil...
<elkbuntu> yay
<elkbuntu> the translation?
<Hobbsee> Vorian: your users are smoking some serious crack.
<Hobbsee> Vorian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524374 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526108 for a couple
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> It's funny and sad to see when new users try the development releases
<Hobbsee> Vorian: well, we didnt break X for long periods of time this time, so the new users thought they might try it.
<Hobbsee> Vorian: there's a good reason why X should break each release
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> I love when you see a thread that starts out "NOT FOR BEGINNERS"
<Vorian> and the first response is
<Vorian> "I'm a noob, I need help fixing foo"
<Vorian> oh well
<Vorian> helps them learn faster i suppose
<elkbuntu> Vorian, beginners dont yet understand 'not for' ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<erikja> hi, iwant to be tested,thanks!
<Hobbsee> erikja: you're fine, ban removed.  thanks for your patience
<erikja> Hobbsee, thanks a lot, bye!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
<OgMaciel> morning all
<nalioth> hi
<elkbuntu_> hi og :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Sigh.. Erika is back in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> feel free to +b at first infraction
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> OgMaciel!
<Hobbsee> hiya mneptok 
<stdin> how did a story of some community servers needing security updates turn in to " ubuntu servers (5 out of 8) being hacked" ?? *sigh*
<mc44> well, they did actually get hacked
<stdin> nope
<mc44> yes
<stdin> they were just using ftp (instead of sftp) afaik
* stdin rereads the post again
<mc44> stdin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2007-August/001510.html
<stdin> thanks 
<mc44> "On Monday evening (UK time) it was reported that one of the hosted
<mc44> community servers that Canonical sponsors had been compromised.  After
<mc44> investigation, it became apparent that 5 of the 8 machines had been
<mc44> compromised."
<stdin> ahh yes, I guess my point was, they wern't ubuntu servers, but community maintained ones
<mc44> yes
<stdin> and people seem to think the official ubuntu (canonical) ones were hacked and the packages compromised 
<mc44> because slashdot is inaccurate. What a surprise :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, this si what's in the marketing team ML at the moment
<Hobbsee> right, erika is committing to trolling about that bug, so please treat her as such
<PriceChild> hmm?
<PriceChild> Oh and "wolferine"..... *checks bantracker*
<PriceChild> lots of lovely bans from march.... *watches*
<Gary> popcorn?
<stdin> nah, cheese nachos :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<OgMaciel> mneptok: hey dude
* OgMaciel just came back from lunch
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> <sigh> another reason i do not like irc moderation to be done via mailing list
<ubotu> imbecile called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> <pder> does anyone know if ubuntu can be installed on a computer?  i want to install ubuntu on a computer
<PriceChild> *readies self*
* jussi01 rofl....
<mc44> suggest a toaster
<nalioth> PriceChild: suggest an air conditioning thermostat (the one with the i386 chip in them that's the size of a pencil eraser foot print)
<PriceChild> aww he left :(
<PriceChild> *was about to copy/paste and add a little cruft around*
<Amaranth> have we ever seen a Pie-rate?
<PriceChild> rings a bell
<Amaranth> did we ban him? :)
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Pici> yes
<PriceChild> once by "BirthdayHobbsee" :)
<Pici> ;)
<Amaranth> ban tracker is broken
<Pici> Refresh it a few times
<Amaranth> he got banned from #winehq and is now complaining on the wine dev list
<Amaranth> thought he sounded familiar
<PriceChild> Didn't understand what the dcc exploit was
<Amaranth> oh, that's a stupid ban :/
<Amaranth> anyhow...
<PriceChild> removed 10 minutes later so its all good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Pelo just suggested an edit to the !envy factoid to the effect of reminding users that its a sin.
<mneptok> OgMaciel: don't see you on IRC much. where do you hide?
<mneptok> :)
<mc44> PriceChild: "see also: !lust"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<OgMaciel> mneptok: they've been keeping me busy here at rPath ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> I ARRIVE LIKE THE DAWN, RADIANT AND PERFECT!
<mneptok> now, could someone please DCC my meds?
* nalioth drops a DC-10 full of meds on mneptok 
<mneptok> nothing says "i care" like a General Electric CF6-50 turbofan through you skull
<jussi01> hmmm, would someone remind me how to un-op myself in my channel?
<PriceChild> jussi01, /deop nick
<jussi01> thanks PriceChild :)
<nalioth> jussi01: if you want to be slick, /msg chanserv op #channel -jussi01 <enter>
<jussi01> nalioth: nah.... im not _that_ slick :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> jussi01: <hint> script it </hint>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> nalioth: its no big deal really, its my own channel, has a population of about 5-10 at peak times... ;)
<nalioth> but the script will work on any channel (if you script it right)
<PriceChild> What client are you on jussi01 ?
<jussi01> nalioth: feel free to version me...
<jussi01> konversation ;)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jazzva said: !eol is eol
<jrib>  /quote chanserv op #ubuntu jrib   ftw
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-17
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hi kids
<mneptok> hi Dad!
<mneptok> while you were at work Mommy and the postman played "stay out of Mommy's bedroom and you'll get ice cream."
<Tm_T> mneptok: I know
<Tm_T> I already mailed rest of postman to your mom
<Tm_T> and say hi to mom when you see her, it's nice here in prison, I got many friends
* jrib steps back slowly
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Has ubotu quit announcing Planet Ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> jrib: lol
<Pici> tonyyarusso: It hasnt done that for quite some time
<tonyyarusso> Pici: Yeah, but I never heard that it was intentional.
<Pici> I assumed it was :/
<tonyyarusso> Likely, but you never know...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: ubotu: No, games is <reply> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games, http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php, http://ubuntugames.org/, and http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
<tonyyarusso> I just logged in yesterday....
<tonyyarusso> %login
<Tm_T> mooooh
<Tm_T> 0450 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-ops was synced in 168867 secs
<Tm_T> my irssi was a bit messed
<Tm_T> actually
<Tm_T> that sync is far longer, let's see
<Tm_T> when did I join, hmmmm
<nalioth> Tm_T: are you connecting from Deep Space 9 ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> anyway, it was few days 
<tonyyarusso> lol, that's awesome
<Tm_T> all because of irssi thought I was in 28 channels without being identified
<Tm_T> so, I wasn't in channels but irssi thought so
<Tm_T> and that sync finished when I parted from channels I wasn't there
<Tm_T> just when I cleaned last confusion
<Tm_T> all channels got synced
<nalioth> i see.  you're connecting from DS9 by bouncing a signal in and out of the twilight zone
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> you know these dna computers
<Tm_T> all fussy logic
<Vorian> hey nalioth, can you drop #ubuntu-louisiana ?
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> and hello
<nalioth> Vorian: why?
<Tm_T> hi
<Vorian> nalioth, no use in 37 weeks and now has a team leader
<Vorian> leaders nick is axxium
<nalioth> Vorian: the owner is still active.  you'll need to convince seveas or more members of the (proposed) council
<Vorian> alrighty
<Vorian> nalioth, the new leader is axxium, old is speeddemon8803 (last seen: 4 weeks 1 day)
<tonyyarusso> Reminds me - I never did get a response from the old Minnesota team attempt leader
<nalioth> Vorian: yep, but i'm limited by circumstances. 
<Vorian> nalioth, ok, sorry for the bother
<nalioth> Vorian: it's no bother, i'm just telling you how to go about getting it done
<Vorian> ok, thanks nalioth :)
<stdin> someone should watch JESTER in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> done
<stdin> yeah, I saw :p
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I saw he's saying after ban?
<Tm_T> his
<Tm_T> crap
<stdin> getting abuse in #ubuntu while keeping it sane =; i=0; while i=0 head > table ;done
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, mannytu said: ubotu: gconf-editor is cool!!!
<tonyyarusso> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !compiz-fusion is <reply> Compiz-Fusion is the "fusion" (re-merging) of !Compiz and !Beryl in to one project. It's available in the !Repositories for !Gutsy now, for !Feisty follow this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> what ya think? ^
<Tm_T> ya ya
<stdin> someone need to add it for me then < no access :( 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<stdin> come on, I spent time composing that ^ :p
* nalioth changes stdin composing language to 
<stdin> ?!
<robotgeek> wow, that is neat
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nalioth>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<stdin> I like english better, I know what I'm saying - just about 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> stdin: but other's usually not
<Tm_T> others even
<ubotu> macd called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> oops... that was a bit premature
<elkbuntu> stupid enter key is too sensitive
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: you will say it to him too or just leave it be?
<elkbuntu> just leave it
<elkbuntu> i dont ego boost trolls
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I see
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: +q would have been enough perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> (Especially since this is one we've seen over the last few days Tm_T)
<Tm_T> ah
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, that would have left him able to still PM people about it, which i forsee he would have done
<Tm_T> I haven't been there due irssi fussy
<Tm_T> so don't know
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: fair enough
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Kousotu> anyone paying attention?
<Kousotu> [02:33:08]  [Notice-#ubuntu]  NickyJam (i=never@modemcable036.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca) : http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/
<Kousotu> I got that about 30 times
<Kousotu> [02:33:16]  [Part-#ubuntu]  NickyJam (i=never@modemcable036.216-200-24.mc.videotron.ca)
<Hobbsee> 30?
* Hobbsee saw it 3 times, and someone called !ops
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> I was in a few chans
<Kousotu> my script multiplied it lol
<Kousotu> now that i look more closely
<Kousotu> lol
* tonyyarusso confirms it's multi-channel
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: find a staffer, get them thrown out.
<Hobbsee> etc
<tonyyarusso> yayaya - it's 2:30 AM and I'm multitasking, do you honestly expect me to show that kind of initiative? :P
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yes.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> 2:42am here
<Kousotu> where you at tony?
<tonyyarusso> Minnesota, USA.
<Kousotu> USA was obvious lol
<Kousotu> considerin I have the same time as you lol
<Kousotu> I;m in Indiana btw
<tonyyarusso> Not necessarily.....there's a lot more countries in this time zone
<Kousotu> such as?
<Kousotu> besides canada
<tonyyarusso> Canada?
<tonyyarusso> Mexico?
<Kousotu> nope they're ahead an hr
<tonyyarusso> Huh?
<tonyyarusso> http://www.worldtimezone.com/
<Gary> I used to run at US time, when I worked for a business services company in the UK which held many websites for US companys
<tonyyarusso> Nicaragua, Honduras, Panama, Guatamala too
<tonyyarusso> And El Salvador, Belize, Costa Rica
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> point taken
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Kousotu> Gary, you in the uk?
<Gary> yeah
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: come up with a good solution about splitting #ubuntu please
<Kousotu> where at if you don't mind me askin?
<Gary> and while you are coming up with such a solution, can you tell me the lottery winning numbers for tomorrow?
<Gary> Kousotu, essex, Colchester, as per my cloak
<Kousotu> >>
<Kousotu> ??*
<Kousotu> lol
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: wave your hands and say "heebitty", then mail me chocolate.
<Kousotu> country is fine
<Hobbsee> haha
<Kousotu> I'm no neare ther at all, 6 hrs behind britin
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> twitch.  #ubuntu+1 is looking mroe and more like another #ubuntu
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> can you blame ppl for trying?
<Hobbsee> they could make a #ubuntu-overflow or something
<Hobbsee> no need to use a channel for a different purpose.  *shrugs*
<tonyyarusso> You are allowed to pull the "If you can't fix it when it breaks, don't use dev versions" card.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: they're not even using the dev version, though
<Gary> you could put some load balancing on the channels, make a #ubuntu, #ubuntu-a, #ubuntu-b etc, and set a limit then forward on them :-|  but then what happens if all the decent help is in one channel and not the others?
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: then why in hootinanny are they talking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: although, some of them are useless there too - you ask them to give more output on a specific bug, they dont, and bitch about all the other bugs too.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: because they're special snowflakes, and #ubuntu is too busy.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: We used to ban for that.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: please do so
<Hobbsee> Gary: i've considered that before - but the people will likely just repeat their questions in multiple channels
* tonyyarusso makes mental note to watch that channel more often - used to hardly even need monitoring, sigh
<Gary> not if they can only join the least populated one
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Maybe take the bot from -meta, and it repeats it to the other channels if it goes unanswered.  Simultaneous crossposting just not allowed?
<Hobbsee> Gary: you cant really force which one they join, surely?
<tonyyarusso> Not with current irc protocol stuffs at our disposal
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: since when do people follow the rules like that?
<Gary> Hobbsee, no
<Gary> my idea is unworkable
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: youd' have thoguht the repeat rules would be simple, yet people choose to ignore them
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Since we hit them with frying pans and let them come home to find mneptok in their shower.
<Gary> in my opinion, there is no answer
<Hobbsee> Gary: i think there's a way we can do it, though.  we still need to do something
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> shadeofgrey used to be more clueful.
<Hobbsee> actually, #ubuntu is getting quieter
<Gary> how about #ubuntu-graphics , #ubuntu-gnome , #ubuntu-updating , #ubuntu-somethingelsewhichbreaks etc
<Gary> that last one is the best
<tonyyarusso> That's a possibility.
<Hobbsee> Gary: there's an email about that on hte irc list.  please respond to it
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu could just be a portal for redirection and the occasional question that doesn't fit anywhere.
<Gary> woo, I came up something useful, wooo
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i wish
<Gary> Hobbsee, what irc list :p
<Kousotu> Gary: gfx, gnome, update, wireless, nvidia, ati, etc. is alot of channels
<Hobbsee> Gary: mailing list :P
* tonyyarusso ponders the usefulness of #kubuntu if we had an #ubuntu-gnome..
<Gary> yeah, loadsa channels
<Kousotu> although, imo ati and nvidia would be good ideas
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you'd need a #ubuntu-kde
<Kousotu> I see lots ofquestions for that
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: exactly
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: why, just send them to kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Maybe that would help our branding discussions too
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: true.  worth bringing up again
<Kousotu> isn't Kbuntu just KDE ubuntnu
<Hobbsee> without gnome, yes
<Kousotu> I knew that much lol
<Kousotu> I had redhat9 with KDE on it, I hated it lol
<Kousotu> then again I hated rh9 with gnome too
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: please deal with shadesofgrey as appropriate.
<Kousotu> lol
* Hobbsee doenst want him querying her again.
<Kousotu> [03:05:52]  shadeofgrey : nobodys listening to me pour my soul out <maybe we just on't care?
<Hobbsee> whether we do or not, we cant say that in logged channels :P
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> you van't, but I can ;)
<Kousotu> can't*
<Hobbsee> you cant really either.  
<Kousotu> I have no affiliation with the server, or Ubuntu, you do
<Hobbsee> ...so, if you knew that we wouldnt be able to help you, for what purpose did you come online and ask if we did?
<Kousotu> ?
<Kousotu> yu lost me
<Hobbsee> shadesofgrey
<Kousotu> ah..
* Hobbsee heads home
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> now he's pointing at random??
<Hobbsee> i've no idea...
<Kousotu> lol
<Gary> is it okay for +1 to be so chatty?
<Hobbsee> well, they're not really stopping anyone else from wanting gutsy help...
<Kousotu> maybe he'll shut up...
<Kousotu> [03:17:41]  shadeofgrey : do what everybody else close to me does... whenever i run into walls with my wheelchair or make absolutely no sense whatsoever -- smile, nod, encourage, pat me on the head and blame it on the drugs in private or whenever im out of earshot
<Kousotu> now he's getting annoying...
<Gary> omg, my delivery just turned up, I thought it was like a tiny teddy, but it's huge, bigger than the baby
<Kousotu> lol
<Gary> only 12 too
<Kousotu> 12 pounds eh?
<Kousotu> like $30 lol
<Kousotu> are we suppposed to answer pms?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> I just declined one
<tonyyarusso> If you want - depends what it is.  User discretion is probably your best answer there; the only policy we have is that ops generally shouldn't block receipt of them.
<Kousotu> k
<Gary> I know it's totally offtopic, but wow - http://picasaweb.google.com/garykearley/Family/photo#5099583081551057762
* Hobbsee sometimes ignores queries
<Tm_T> I mostly when they aren't useful
<Tm_T> like, some random just asks something they shouldn't ask
<Kousotu> Gary: how could ops ever be on topic?
<tonyyarusso> @lart Hobbsee for getting me involved in +1 instead of going to sleep
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on tonyyarusso
<Tm_T> Gary: ?
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<Gary> Kousotu, well it's supposed to be oper questions etc, not showing pics of the huge teddy I bought for the tiny baby next door
<Kousotu> lol
<Tm_T> Gary: btw it doesn't show big bear to me
<Kousotu> it's where all the opers hang, offtopic is like always there
<Kousotu> lol
<Tm_T> Gary: thumbnail yes when I look whole album
<Tm_T> Kousotu: btw who are you
<Gary> works here Tm_P 
<Gary> umm Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Gary: but, baby <3
<Gary> ahh, the baby there is my niece, not the next doors boy
* tonyyarusso is getting a very weird PM now
<Kousotu> shade?
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: heh, i thought you might :)
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: if it's weird enough, tell me too
<Tm_T> Gary: :)
<Tm_T> Gary: I've been talking about babies all last night and this morning
<Gary> I like this teddy, I might keep it
<Tm_T> buy me too one?
<Kousotu> that bear is freeky
<Kousotu> freaky*
<Tm_T> Gary: because I can't get a baby :(
<Gary> Kousotu, why?  I hope the kid likes it and is not scared of it
<Gary> Tm_T, me too
<Gary> my boyfriend and I try, but no babies yet :'(
<Kousotu> well, I'm not one to judge, but I just don't like something about it
<Kousotu> prob just me though
<Gary> it's nice and soft
<Tm_T> Gary: well, I don't have friend or any
<Tm_T> so, bah
<Tm_T> I haven't seen yet baby delivery bein done for lone one
* tonyyarusso isn't sure he could handle seeing a delivery
<Tm_T> babies <3
<Tm_T> except when they cry, then I get panic and start cry too
<Tm_T> that's not nice
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: you have aim, ause I can't drectly copy to my HD unfortunatly...
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Kousotu> I need to copy the folder and replace it
<Kousotu> I'm hoping that will fix my issue
<Hobbsee> that still doesnt explain your first sentence
<Kousotu> can I run the live CD and put the file from there into m installed version?
<Kousotu> does that?
<Kousotu> pidgin on the live cd, but no NTFS mouting
<Kousotu> or I would have no problems...
<Hobbsee> the answer last time was "try it".  the ansewr hasnt changed.
<Hobbsee> and you can mount NTFS on the live cd.
<Kousotu> right
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Hobbsee> see man mount, if it's not automatic
* Hobbsee really heads home this time
<Kousotu> but to "try it" I need to send it to the Installed version
<Kousotu> T4 doesn't have ntufs-3g
<Kousotu> ntfs-3g*
<Kousotu> Fiesty did :(
<Hobbsee> no it didnt.
<Kousotu> yes it did
<Hobbsee> you can enable universe and install ntfs-3g, too, if you really want to
<Kousotu> or at least it mounted my XP hd
<Hobbsee> or it may already be enabled.
* Hobbsee would be surprsied if it isnt already mounted under /media
<Kousotu> it is on my installed
<Kousotu> ut you helped me do that
<Kousotu> lol
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Myrtti> and this was #ubuntu?
<Kousotu> and I tried it on the lie cd, it didn't work :(
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: no, but Kousotu seems to think #ubuntu+1 is appropriate too..
<Kousotu> ???
<Hobbsee> place for #ubuntu related discussions
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: you're in the wrong channel
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: I'm on tribe 4 alpha
<Kousotu> I was comparing the 2 distros
<Kousotu> er..
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Kousotu> releases*
<Hobbsee> hmm, damn
<Hobbsee>  /dev/sda8     ext3     17G   15G  683M  96% /storage
<Kousotu> ??
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> 8?
<Kousotu> I wish I had that many hds
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> i dont
<Kousotu> how many hds?
<Hobbsee> if i did, they would be sda - sdh
<Hobbsee> 1
<Kousotu> ah..
<Kousotu> then 9 partions?
<Hobbsee> er, 8 partitions
<Kousotu> ok, in either case that would be 10gb per partion for me lol
<Hobbsee> hmm.  you can resize ext3 partitons, cant you?
<Kousotu> no
<Kousotu> not that I know
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> not on windows anyway
<Hobbsee> no, on linux
<Kousotu> I can read.write and destroy them thouh :)
<Hobbsee> well, you can shorten them, i know tha tmuch.
<Hobbsee> but probably not extend the other way
<Kousotu> my linux is like 11gb
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> 13.3GB linux
<Kousotu> 70gb to XP
<Kousotu> cause I use XP most, and I'm learning Linux stil
<Kousotu> I wonder why my /swap partion shows on XP...
<Kousotu> annoyingly enough.. no one that can/woud help me is on :(
<Gary> oops, I was just rude in -offtopic, sorry
* jussi01 slaps Gary... naughty boy... :P
* Myrtti takes her paddle
<Gary> I thought I was in -uk
<Gary> oops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Kousotu> wb
<Hobbsee> ty
<Kousotu> yw
<Kousotu> I'm goin to sleep
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> lata
<Pici> Any ops around?
<Myrtti> depends on the channel
<Pici> #ubuntu
<Pici> Just an interactive bot: jozsi 
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> 14:33 -!- Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<Myrtti> *gdmnit*
<Pici> Thats silly
<Hobbsee> removed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Pici> At least it wasnt being disruptive... yet.
<Hobbsee> it had only been called twice, yes
<Hobbsee> it was clearly intended to be, or someone was an idiot
<Hobbsee> seeing as it used the same character as ubout
<PriceChild> annoying bot/client script?
<Pici> Yeah. It was responding to !help in #ubuntu.  
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: supybot
<PriceChild> I banned kaldik.
<PriceChild> He has been warned about that /quit message before and promised me I would never see it again.
<PriceChild> uuu nice new notifications in gutsy :D
<jrib> Myrtti: I changed channel_max_who_sync and never say that message again
<jrib> saw even
<ubotu> MilhousePunkRock called the ops in #kubuntu
<Gary> I liked his quit message
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<OgMaciel> morning all
<Hobbsee> morning
<effie_jayx> OgMaciel,  sup :D
<OgMaciel> hey effie_jayx!!! how is it going buddy???
<effie_jayx> OgMaciel,  going great... a bit sad though... 
<effie_jayx> OgMaciel,  fighting for freedom is sometimes hard on the mind :D
<OgMaciel> effie_jayx: how so???
<Amaranth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mneptok> effie_jayx: but fighting the mind is *always* hard on freedom ;)
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  hehe
<PriceChild> grrrr noone reads /topics...
<PriceChild> *just entered #mythtv and asked for some help*
<PriceChild> Hey dgjones, how can I help you?
<dgjones> PriceChild, sorry nothing to help with, just when i'm in #ubuntu & something doesn't seem right, i'd rather mention it here rather than call ops there 
<elkbuntu> dgjones, that means we have to look into this channel, then look into the other channel. it is really inefficient
<dgjones> elkbuntu, ok, no probs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Borat called the ops in #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> That was the same both from this morning.
<Pici> s/both/bot
<Seveas> yeah, saw the logs
<Seveas> it's banned now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !envy
<Amaranth> ubotu: *smack*
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ubotu> Ouch, that hurt!
<ompaul> is it a full moon or something?
<Pici> Feels like it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, benn92647 said: !skrit LOL that is the nature of linux seems if you shutdown you might get something diffrent when you log in again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Amaranth> ubotu: *smack*
<ubotu> Ouch, that hurt!
<Amaranth> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<Amaranth> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Gary> omg, they made it cheeky?
<Seveas> @lart Gary 
* ubotu forces Gary to talk in reverse polish notation for the rest of the year
<Gary> Seveas: *smack*
<Seveas> @rpn
<ubotu> Stack: [] 
<Seveas> woah
<Seveas> @help rpn
<ubotu> (rpn <rpn math expression>) -- Returns the value of an RPN expression.
<Seveas> @rpn 2 3 + 3 *
<ubotu> 15
<Seveas> @rpn 2 3 + 3 * sqrt
<ubotu> 3.87298334621
<Seveas> wazzah
* Gary gets headache
<nalioth> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Gary> pretty
<nalioth> what's the suffix for the country of Georgia?
<Seveas> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> gugugaga
<Seveas> !search #ubuntu-g
<ubotu> Found: ge, gr
<Seveas> !search #ubuntu-ge
<ubotu> Found: ge
<Seveas> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<nalioth>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<nalioth> what a coincidence
<Seveas> !ge
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gary> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Gary> i still love that one
<Tm_T> I don't
<PriceChild> Yeah well we don't lov eyou Tm_T :P
<Tm_T> !honey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about honey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmmmmm
<Tm_T> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27
<mathiaz> Hi. I'd like to change the factoid about webmin. How should I register with ubotu ?
<PriceChild> mathiaz, if you'd like to suggest the change I'd be happy to make it for you.
<PriceChild> Its mostly just ubuntu operators and ubuntu members with access to ubotu because of abuse.
<mathiaz> PriceChild: ok. I understand. Give me 5 minutes and I'll get back to you.
<nalioth> mathiaz: you don't have to come here, just do /msg ubotu webmin is blah blah blah blah
<mathiaz> nalioth: I read on the wiki page that I had to be register to change the factoid.
<PriceChild> that should really be updated I guess.... :)
<nalioth> mathiaz: watch
<PriceChild> *goes*
<nalioth> holy cow, it doesnt work for me  :(
<PriceChild> cuz you're an editor :P
<ubot3> PriceChild is a stator of the obvious
<nalioth> woops
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* PriceChild huggles ubot3 
<nalioth> i hate trying to demonstrate stuff through a 3d part
<nalioth> y
<ubot3> ubotu: PriceChild is a stator of the obvious
<nalioth> guess it's not gonna work
<nalioth> mathiaz: when you try to input a factoid, ubotu is supposed to echo them in here
<nalioth> but i can't seem to get it to work
<ubotu> In ubotu, priceyfoo said: no foo is bob
<priceyfoo> ^^^
<nalioth> thanks, PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Seveas, I was about to edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots to emphasise that registering doesn't in itself give you editor access... However I'm not gonna touch it because the register/login process has changed hasn't it?
<nalioth> if there's no more registration, why not remove the section?
<PriceChild> because i'm not completely sure that there is no registration
<PriceChild> logins are handled by cloaks etc. but I'm not sure how register's happen
<Seveas> they don't happen
<nalioth> PriceChild: seveas adds them by hand
<nalioth> PriceChild: there are no "user generated logins"
<PriceChild> hehe ok
<PriceChild> so i'll just wipe that section
<PriceChild> done
<mathiaz> PriceChild: ok. I've found the factoid about webmin.
<mathiaz> PriceChild: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Seveas> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Seveas> !no  webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<Seveas> Thsnks mathiaz!
<mathiaz> Seveas: thks.
<mneptok> only because i'm greener than green.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-18
<ubotu> In ubotu, runlevelten said: !begentle is <reply> Be gentle. Problem-related stress can make people seem rude or stupid even when they're not. (PS: Don't get caught by support burnout, take a rest instead)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Frogzoo said: no player is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Amarok, Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK  (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ubotu> In ubotu, Frogzoo said: no player is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Amarok, Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Juk (Qt/KDE based), Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> runlevelten called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> he's been misbehaving longer than that
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> stdin: have fun?
<stdin> heh, not exactly fun
<stdin> just annoying
<stdin> I did /msg him, but he went off-line after that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, abhi_ said: ubotu, : what is host not found
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-08-19
<PriceChild> I wonder whether I'd be entitled to /remove if <Ashfire908> does his ridiculous two away  messages again...
<Seveas> away messages are instant kick
<PriceChild> i've warned him, and he's acknowledged it but said he won't... so I'll be nasty next time :P
<Seveas> :)
<nixternal> nasty rocks!
* robotgeek adds don't quote me on that one!
<mc44> granite is pretty nast
<mc44> y
<nixternal> I am sorry, I would have kicked him when he said 'uh, no'
<nixternal> that is pretty disrespectful if you ask me
<Seveas> +1
<PriceChild> I wasn't about to do it myself... not wanting to use access because a user's annoying me rather than the channel kinda thing.
<robotgeek> yeah, i would /remove without pretty much no hesitation. (have done so earlier)
<nixternal> I will do it if depending on what he says to my last quote
<nixternal> I was going to fire off my away script to be an ass, but decided not to ;)
<robotgeek> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Seveas, grrr bantracker keeps giving me "database is locked"
<nalioth> PriceChild: use your key
* nalioth runs
<PriceChild> a gazillion refreshes later and its working :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> stoned called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> dealt :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<stdin> Tm_T: you planning on staying +o ?
<Tm_T> maybe
<Tm_T> it's comfortable hat you know
<Tm_T> and it's sunny day
<stdin> well, it's raining here  :p
<Tm_T> and I hate bright sun, hurt my precious beautiful eyes
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> nitesh called the ops in #ubuntu
<stdin> nitesh needs a booting
<ubotu> nitesh called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> oh boy
<ubotu> nitesh called the ops in #ubuntu
* stdin wonders where all the #ubuntu ops are at
<Tm_T> now I wish I had ops there
<Tm_T> first time ever
<stdin> heh
<ubotu> nitesh called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> oh come on!
<stdin> is no one awake??
<ubotu> r0bby called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> stdin: you're on what timezone?
<stdin> GMT+1
<Tm_T> ah, ofcourse, sorry, I'm stupid
<stdin> (BST)
<ubotu> kkathman called the ops in #ubuntu
<wolferine> anyone able to tend to #ubuntu?
<stdin> wolferine: no #ubuntu ops seem to be around...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> ehy stdin
<wolferine> hey*
<stdin> man, some people have too much free time
<Tm_T> rob: hmmm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> bah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* #ubuntu-ops  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Kou-afk> I'm gona be away for hours
<stdin> and?
<ompaul> Kou-afk, no excuse - you do /away I am away and your messages are being logged
<ompaul> anyone that messages you getst that the others well they should know better
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<seanw> Any ops around?
<stdin> well, this is -ops
<ubotu> In ubotu, runlevelten said: !torch is <reply> man this, info that, theother --help  - these three things are your torch to illuminate the dark, mysterious shell. Don't forget them, don't be afraid to use them. Also, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ompaul> seanw, in spite of my cloak I was formally appointed here
<ompaul> seanw, so I am both :)
<ompaul> gary / stdin, that !torch is a bit spurious should it be in the bot?
<ompaul> is it going to be used if I add it
* ompaul has his doubts
<stdin> well, !man is already there
<stdin> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<stdin> torch seems a bit obscure too
<ompaul> yeap
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<runlevelten> Hello?
<ompaul> runlevelten, just looking at your !torch 
<ompaul> it gets echoed here when you don't have editing rights, curious 
<ompaul> question how many people are going to know torch it looks useful but we have things like CLI and BasicCommands as factoids
<runlevelten> It's a snippet for smart users who don't know much about the shell yet.
<ompaul> !search usingtheterminal
<ubotu> Found: terminal
<runlevelten> indeed, torch sucks as a name for it.
<ompaul> runlevelten, that was what we were thinking :)
<ompaul> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ompaul> perhaps add to the web page that info if it is not already there
<ompaul> what you think?
<runlevelten> Good idea.
<ompaul> shall we leave it with you then>
<ompaul> ?
<runlevelten> okey dokey :)
* runlevelten gets on with that.
<runlevelten> Bysey bye :)
<stdin> btw, !man needs changing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands has been merged with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<seanw> ompaul, let.
<seanw> leet*
<ompaul> stdin, what should it say 
<Gary> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<stdin> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ompaul> got it 
<ompaul> !man is The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !man is The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ompaul> %btlogin
<ompaul> !man is The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> But man already means something else!
<ompaul> !no man is The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<stdin> erm..
<stdin> !man
<ubotu> man is The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stdin> ^ not quite
<ompaul> oka
<ompaul> !no man is <reply> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !man
<stdin> now he's just ignoring you
<ompaul> na
<stdin> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stdin> that's better :)
<ompaul> it is the many second rule you can't have the same factoid time and again
<ompaul> thirty people doing !man
<ompaul> not good
<Gary> in #ubuntu  - sketchi> iam downloading nortan 12. ghost   - yeah, lets all talk about illegal software downloading...
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> its all gone 
<ompaul> Gary, pull !rtfm in #ubuntu please
<ompaul> I don't want to be seen as waving a stick
<ompaul> but I'll back you up if you need it#
<Gary> ompaul, sorry, was dozy
<ompaul> Gary, no problem
<ompaul> I'm off for a bit
<ubotu> DShepherd called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Seveas, can you get that one? flooder in -br
<Seveas> I don't have access there
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i'm there.
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> ah, sorry staff, I spoke too soon :)
<nalioth> trying to figure it out (i don't speak portugues)
<Seveas> nalioth, is saving the day
<mc44> Seveas: uop-psdn\x\uo\ouo\\:d :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, get dshepherd to help then
<nalioth> lovely
<nalioth> now the spammer is PM'g me
<Gary> thats a easy fix then
<elkbuntu> hehe
* nalioth looks for all ways to fix things   <EG>
<Gary> use your lovely ban in all freenode channels script?
<Seveas> @flip mc44
<ubotu> 44
<mc44> hahaah
<Seveas> no flipping for numbers
<Seveas> @flip nalioth 
<ubotu> ou
<mc44> @flip off
<ubotu> o
<Seveas> @lart [ flip ubotu ] 
* nalioth smells smoke
<Seveas> @reload Mess
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @lart [ flip ubotu ] 
<mc44> ubotu capsized!
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capsized! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> boo
<Seveas> stupid stupybot is crap at unicode internally
<mc44> @lart [ flip arbitrary code execution! ] 
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Seveas> @flip Ubuntu
<ubotu> nunq
<Seveas> @flip [ lart mc44 ] 
* ubotu s-uu-o-    suds pu oo  o 44 spo
<mc44> beautiful :)
<Gary> oh dear
<Gary> @flip woo ubotu can speak Australian 
<ubotu> usn ds u noqn oo
<jenda> Seveas: the l is weird.
<Seveas> it is
<mc44> @flip jenda smells
<Gary> pssd uq ,I 'd d ss  u uu uo  s  ou
<ubotu> ss pu
<mc44> looks silly
<mc44> looks like an olde-english f/s
<Seveas> 
<jenda> @flip nunqn
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<jenda> lame :)
<Seveas> supybot is lame
<elkbuntu> @flip supybots suck
<ubotu> ns soqdns
<TheSheep> @filp Oddmuse
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> @flip Oddmuse
<ubotu> snppO
<mc44> beat this one
<mc44> @flip swims
<ubotu> ss
<stdin> heh
<stdin> @flip ou 'wow
<ubotu> o, no
<Seveas> @flip nu
<ubotu> nu
<Seveas> @flip nou
<ubotu> nou
<mc44> lame :)
<Pici> @flip [flip cheese] 
<Pici> oops
<Seveas> @flip lame
<ubotu> 
<Pumpernickel> ~flip oooo
<ubot3> flip: convert text file line endings between Unix and DOS formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.19-5 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Pumpernickel> @flip oooo
<ubotu> oooo
<TheSheep> @flip !!m
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<ompaul> @flip TheSheep
<ubotu> dS
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> nice, GNOME has some assistive technology on by default
<Tm_T> no no, let me rephrase, some **** thing throws GNOME's assistive technology to my KDE
<Tm_T> so randomly it thinks I need assist and stoles my keyboard
<Seveas> that's because KDE needs some assistance
<Tm_T> without warning
<Tm_T> glad I now know what it is
<Tm_T> slow keys confused me badly
<mc44> something dodgy is going on in ubuntu
<Gary> wooo excess flood, x lots
<Tm_T> well, #ubuntu has been "interesting" lately
<Tm_T> not enough ops awake
<nalioth> Tm_T: we're not?
<Tm_T> you're now
<Tm_T> but ~12 hours ago?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> I'm getting some strange vibes
<Pici> Voodoo vibes?
<Myrtti> A person joined to #ubuntu-women and started pm'ing me
<Myrtti> I hate being rude so I'm sorta playing along
<Myrtti> but...
<Myrtti> I'm really not that comfortable with this
<Pici> :/
<Myrtti> (s)he is probably going to pm me again if I'm not rude
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> oh, (s)he's also a repetetive ignorant by looking at lastlog on #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Wooooooo!
<robotgeek> PriceChild: banned? 
<PriceChild> :D
<robotgeek> repeat offender?
<PriceChild> wait i've lost it....
<PriceChild> where did i do that
<Pici> Indeed you have
<robotgeek> oh noes!
<PriceChild> ahhh -offtopic
<PriceChild> Yeah I warned him the other day, and he was cheeky
<Pici> I think someone else warned him too... might have been nixterna1 
<PriceChild> yeah
<Pici> PriceChild: ashfire's away script just went off in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I know... talking with him atm
<Pici> k :)
<PriceChild> grrrr
<PriceChild> he thought i was trying to trick him into triggering it again...
<PriceChild> it triggered on a return... then he away'd again and it didn't... so i wanted to make su re
<Pici> Seveas: Is that an automated script, or did you just do that manually.  If its automated and you're busy, sorry for pinging you
<PriceChild> Pici, automated
<Pici> Ah :)
<Seveas> Pici, where?
<Pici> Seveas: Someone tried to do a dcc with an invalid command to all of #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-11
<elky_work> Tallken: this is generally not considered to be a safe place to idle. we get some pretty fired up people come in here at times, and they like to take it out on this entire channel. they dont discriminate 'evil ops' from innocent onlookers
<Myrtti> darkbytez: how can we help you?
<darkbytez> just trying the irc client on ubuntu, thanks
<Myrtti> weird place to try it in
<darkbytez> well,i think so
<darkbytez> i need to learn a little bit more about irc chatting
<Myrtti> oh - for that I'd suggest #ubuntu-offtopic or some other less formal channel than this
<Tallken> elky_work, sorry? what do you mean? my idle times here (IRC) aren't usually bigger than 2h or so
<darkbytez> i will go there, where i can find info about the ATI drivers and ubuntu?
<Tallken> anyway, leaving
<Tallken> cya later!
<darkbytez> i'm dissapointed about ATI and open source drivers
<Myrtti> I guess #ubuntu might be the correct starting point on that, if you've got spesific problems with the drivers and ubuntu
<darkbytez> ok, thanks a lot
<ubottu> AlmightyCthulhu called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Hobbsee> ikonia: oh, you finally got sick of limcore?  excellent.
 * Mez yawns
<Hobbsee> he's been ranting in -bugs again too.
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <LimCore> 09:14:21> howevet, typical user that wants to find a way to extract his archive, will stop reading after he finds option called "extract"
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <greg-g> 09:14:47> and when it doesn't work they will bring up the man page again and read 4 lines down
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <greg-g> 09:14:52> (what I did)
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <LimCore> 09:15:16> I like when software do not waste my time like this
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <LimCore> 09:15:41> if user did things according to first part manual, and it did not work, then this is not intuitive at all
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <greg-g> 09:15:46> but, feel free to edit the man page how you want, submit a patch to BOTH the upstream and Ubuntu and then wait for acceptance
<Hobbsee> [09:34] <LimCore> 09:16:14> well, if ubuntu developers overall dont see problem which I describe here, then I dont think ubuntu tries to be user friendly after all
<Hobbsee> yes, because clearly, ubuntu developers are writing everything in existance, including manpages.  I thought he'd been around enough to get more clue.
<Myrtti> darkbytez: did you have any other questions?
<stdin> Hobbsee: he did apparently promise that "the persistant come in - rant / name call/ disrupt had to stop", and apparently isn't keeping that promise
<Hobbsee> stdin: do we have a log of that?
<stdin> @comment 3426
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm happy to boot him from the channel, as he's really not being productive...
<ubottu> stdin: 'Aug 10 2008 18:11:01 ikonia: a known issue user, persistantly ranting has been warned MANY times, he does this in many channels, however #ubuntu should not suffer  beecause of this users attitude/actions\r\n'
<ubottu> stdin: Aug 10 2008 18:43:27 ikonia: positive pm with limcore (although based on past warnings/conversations could be faking it) agreed to contibute and discuss issues rather than come in name calling issues/ubuntu/ranting/etc. Ban lifted but he had a pretty indepth discussion that the persistant come in - rant / name call/ disrupt had to stop
<stdin> see the last comment ^
<darkbytez> no thanks Myrtti
<Hobbsee> ikonia: can you confirm that with him for both #ubuntu *and* #ubuntu-bugs *and* ubuntu-quality?
<Mez> darkbytez, please see /topic then
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, apachelogger said: ubottu: insanity is as well! still she outsmarts you!
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, apachelogger said: ubottu: insanity is as well! still she outsmarts you!
<Pici> fyi, I'm on vacation this week, so I may not be around much.
<Myrtti> oo, vacation
<bigfuzzyjesus> think i could get unbanned from offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> ?
<bigfuzzyjesus> elkbuntu, do you think i could get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> tonyyarusso^
<bigfuzzyjesus> LjL^
<Myrtti> are you in such a great hurry you're going to ping everyone
<Myrtti> I don't think entry to -offtopic is so urgent...
<Myrtti> shouldn't be, anyway
<bigfuzzyjesus> sorry, i just wanted to ask about it, before i forget
<Myrtti> would you happen to remember why you were banned originally?
<bigfuzzyjesus> for flooding
<bigfuzzyjesus> somewhere around a year ago
<bigfuzzyjesus> maybe less, maybe more
<orgthingy> anyway, Can i be "official IRC helper " :D ?
<Myrtti> orgthingy: I don't think such titles are given
<orgthingy> Myrtti : can we make one :D ?
<orgthingy> u created a whole new distro.. im pretty sure u can make such a title
<Myrtti> orgthingy: I'm not in such a humorous mood right now
<Myrtti> to even discuss this
<orgthingy> group of trusted people that can help in irc
<orgthingy> Myrtti : im pretty serious about it
<orgthingy> but, umm, ok..
<elky_work> orgthingy: trusted people dont need special titles for their egos
<Myrtti> we already have those - and they don't get any special titles
<orgthingy> aha, i see, no special titles
<bigfuzzyjesus> so about being unbanned
<Myrtti> bigfuzzyjesus: I'm not going to make such a decision since the bantracker shows nothing on you
<elky_work> he predates the bantracker.
<elky_work> the council will discuss. it will not have judgement immediately. please come back tomorrow
<Myrtti> and since bantracker doesn't show a thing about you, your case will have to be reviewed better and with time
<bigfuzzyjesus> okay
<bigfuzzyjesus> is seveas still an op?
<orgthingy> oh, he knows ops
<orgthingy> thats bad
<orgthingy> :(
<Myrtti> orgthingy: do you have any other business here?
<orgthingy> Myrtti : ah, cant i stay :'( ?
<orgthingy> i like discussions here
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> see /topic
<orgthingy> umm, ok
<nickrud> Ubums, maybe?
<nickrud> Ubuds I meant.
<Pici> nickrud: hmm?
<nickrud> orthingy ^^
<Myrtti> just a friendly reminder - please check what bans you've got on #ubuntu and clear out unneeded ones
<bigfuzzyjesus> Pici, are you an op?
<Pici> bigfuzzyjesus: yes
<bigfuzzyjesus> Pici, oh wow, i did not know that
<Myrtti> bigfuzzyjesus: no, he will not lift your ban
<Myrtti> :-P
<bigfuzzyjesus> Myrtti, i wasnt asking that
<Myrtti> bigfuzzyjesus: everyone here with voice ...
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Myrtti> he left atleast
<Myrtti> back to work
<nickrud> if a ban isn't in bantracker, does it exist?
<nickrud> it's annoying when ballard takes over bans
<Myrtti> yes it does exist
<Myrtti> it exists in harddrive of a silly flemish hothead
 * nickrud wanders away from the serious ones ;)
<nickrud> ah, that kind of ban
<Myrtti> that kind of ban that is bantracked in ubotu
<Myrtti> ie. Anno Seveas
<nickrud> yeah, I know who the flemish are :)
<nickrud> or in this case the phlemish one
<Pici> Myrtti: hah, AS
<nickrud> an anarchic but explosively fruitful period of ubuntu irc'ing, followed by the AC era, where things are slowly becoming regularized
<Myrtti> hear, hear.
 * Myrtti looks at her coffee mug
<nalioth> bigfuzzyjesus has been unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
 * elky_work starts the clock and begins taking bets on how long it lasts.
<Myrtti> oh for crying out loud. Remember I told you I got my niece a HP 530?
<elky_work> did she break it already?
<Myrtti> for 399€?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> Smart Value Promo BASE Dell Latitude™ D530
<Myrtti> Hinta€ 399,00
 * Myrtti headdesks
<elky_work> eh?
<elky_work> you told us the wrong brand?
<Myrtti> no
 * elky_work is confused
<Myrtti> oh, right
<Myrtti> 399 without vat
<Myrtti> nevermind then
<elky_work> oh, the dell is otherwise better?
<Myrtti> magnesium struts in the casing...
<Myrtti> better battery life
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> oh well.
<ubottu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (someone kick the bots)
<Flannel> how much fun!
<Myrtti> ♥
 * Myrtti huggles staff
<Pici> ♥ floodbots
<Flannel> here comes more
<ubottu> AfterDeath called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Myrtti huggles Martinp23 
 * Martinp23 huggles Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> back to LaTeX
 * nickrud always thinks of off color jokes when that app name comes up
<Flannel> Only in text though.
 * Myrtti spanks nickrud 
<Martinp23> I +rR'd #ubuntu earlier.  it might be safe to try removing it
<nalioth> Martinp23: you'd be in position to do so
<Martinp23> done
<Myrtti> just a side note, smack me if I am annoying this week and moan about my age - I've got birthday coming
<Pici> Happy Birthday!
 * Flannel gives Myrtti a birthday present of vim!
 * Myrtti larts Flannel with 2.5oz of GNU/Emacs Pocket Reference
<nickrud> again!
<bazhang> hi bobertdos
<bobertdos> hello, bazhang
<bobertdos> So, I'm just curious, what's to stop this alternate port from also being attacked?
<Flannel> bobertdos: Its not the port being attacked
<Flannel> bobertdos: its a reaction by your router to that text coming in on that port
<Flannel> Theres actually no attack going on
<bobertdos> ah, interesting
<bobertdos> So, this exploit really WOULD be best classified as a bug, huh?
<Flannel> bobertdos: Not really, no.  Its overzealous "protection" by your router
<bazhang> infinitycircuit, who is it
<infinitycircuit> Gramps and EMU_HURRICANE
<infinitycircuit> they may not be in the channel I didn't check
<Flannel> Nope
<bobertdos> Hehe, sounds like the closest thing the digital world can have to an allergy :p
<bazhang> infinitycircuit, they are not in the channel
<nalioth> klined
<infinitycircuit> yes i just checked thanks i will go on #freenode
<Myrtti> I've missed something out
<bobertdos> alright, I just wanted to understand the nature of the exploit, that's all, thanks
<Flannel> bobertdos: You can find out more specifics on the interblags
<nickrud> @btlogin
<ubottu> th0r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Hmmm, bantracker seems to have a bug for searching, comments show up in bans.
<Myrtti> hello kahrytan
<Myrtti> how can we help you today
<Flannel> Oh dear, Ossetia spam.
<tritium> spam/propaganda
<ikonia> kcman1 [n=kc@udp122313uds.hawaiiantel.net]
<ikonia> is that also kahrytan ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: yes its him
<ikonia> I thought so
<gnomefreak> ikonia: 04:25 -!- kahrytan [n=kahrytan@unaffiliated/kahrytan]
<gnomefreak> 04:25 -!-  was      : kahrytan
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> ikonia: no its purple (cant recall other nick he has)
<gnomefreak> ive seen purple before
<ikonia> purple is the generic name for a specific windows client (cant remember which one)
<gnomefreak> oh
<tritium> I thought it was from pidgin/libpurple
<ikonia> ahhh could be
<Myrtti> in our series of EPIC VICTORIES, part 276; a mug big enough to have a WHOLE POT of espresso, AND space for milk.
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> purple is generic name for pidgin
<Myrtti> yes? and?
<Flannel> Myrtti: and... not you.
<Flannel> Myrtti: unless you add purple to your coffee
<Myrtti> PIPIPINK?!!?!?!1
<Flannel> which, from what I hear, makes it taste better
<Myrtti> meh.
 * Myrtti is reminded of her age
<Myrtti> 27.99
<Myrtti> I'm btw disgusted by the fact that so many people even *here* are younger than me.
<Flannel> Myrtti: you'll get used to it.
<elkbuntu> aww, dont be!
<Flannel> Myrtti: just repeat after me: "Get off my lawn"
<Flannel> and another good one is "You crazy kids"
<Myrtti> Flannel: how about the traditional thing we Finnsh have
<Flannel> Myrtti: get off... my complaint choir?
<Myrtti> "when I was your age, we had to ski ten kilometers to the school. We had logs and pebbles for lunch. We had to knit our own underwear from coarse wool. all our toys were stuck between the radiator and the wall. window faced the forest. wolves howled at night. got our first mobile phones when was 19!!!1111 ungrateful little ..."
<Flannel> up hill...
<Flannel> both ways
<Myrtti> yeah
<jpds> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo
<elkbuntu> that the python sketch?
<jpds> elkeee: Yeah.
<Myrtti> someday I'll lart ZAXSES, ASUS-tek and all his other aliases so hard and so fast he'll fly to the dark side of the moon.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mez> too slow jussi01
<jussi01> mrg
<jussi01> h
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> boys fighting again?
 * Myrtti gives lollipops
<Mez> Dave2, portapeek is apparently causing trouble in a few chans
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> is LjL around? or anybody who can control FloodBotIt1?
<Myrtti> filo1234: how may we help you?
<Myrtti> no0tic: MIA for months
<no0tic> Myrtti, filo1234 is an italian OP
<filo1234> i'm with no0tic  for follow conversation about flodBotIt1  i have not more experience for it
<filo1234> Myrtti:  my names is Filippo nice to meet you
<Myrtti> howdy
<no0tic> Myrtti, italian operators have problems with LjL's FloodBotIt1, is there anybody else apart from him who can help them?
<Mez> no0tic, depends on who the bot's actually run by/what it does
<Myrtti> I strongly doubt it - unless staff - and besides, this discussion would better fit #ubuntu-irc
<no0tic> Myrtti, yes, sorry :) I'll move there
<no0tic> bye all
<filo1234> by
<jussi01> Tallken: how can we help you?
<elkbuntu> Tallken, did you leave us in your join list accidentally?
<Tallken> well... not accidently
<Tallken> thought I'd hang out here and be up to date on Ubuntu issues
<Myrtti> Tallken: please see /topic
<Myrtti> !idle | Tallken
<ubottu> Tallken: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Tallken> Myrtti: I had read the topic... however it told me nothing as I wouldn't mind being kicked. *However* ubottu's explanation makes a lot more sense and gives me a good reason not to stay here, as I've no pending issues... You should put te bot's text in the topic :)
<Tallken> *te==the
<Myrtti> the topic gets illegible after certain length ;-)
<Hobbsee> second last sentence?
<Tallken> anyway, have a nice day :)
<Tallken> I was trying to find out if the Ubuntu Forums bot/pubber was kicked/banned from the forums but that's in #ubuntuforums not here :P Cya guys :)
<Myrtti> MOAR COFFEE!
<stdin> ikonia: that was, umm, random
<ikonia> that was an accident
<stdin> yeah, but a random accident :p
<ikonia> stupid mouse wheel
<ikonia> I'm on a touch pad and if you hover just above it it scrolls through like an up arrow
<ikonia> I had my hand just resting on the space bar and my thumb must have covered it
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> not everyday you see that
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I should disable the touch pad when not using it
<ikonia> it's very sensitive
 * Myrtti rofls
<ikonia> the "cock" comment was to someone else when something that builds 64bit works %100 but the 32bit build of it refuses to build
<ikonia> stupid
<Myrtti> tut-tut
 * ikonia is embarressed
<Myrtti> AND YOU SHOULD
<jussi01> ikonia: thats it, no more ops priviledges for you :P :P
 * Myrtti pokes ikonia with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<ikonia> hey - it was a bad shout on my part
<ikonia> my hands are well up
<jussi01> rofl
 * Myrtti curses and mutters "d¤#"%#¤&!/& hot coffee"
<ikonia> to make it worse the comment is about 3 days old and it scrolled through that fast it's dragged up a comment from about 3 days old
<Myrtti> surprisingly didn't burn my hand
<elkbuntu> haha
<jussi01> ikonia: perhaps now is the time to shush... :P
<jussi01> before you embarras yourself more :P
<elkbuntu> ikonia, cockatoos is a good excuse if you need one
 * ikonia is ashamed
 * jussi01 ROFLs
<jussi01> elkbuntu: cockatoos... :D :P
<DozedOnLinux> something funny going on here. names changing along with username field
<DozedOnLinux> hmmm
<Myrtti> excuse me, but WTH
 * Myrtti jumps up and down
<Myrtti> WAKE UP IM BORED
<DozedOnLinux> when someone has time, may you assist me please?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> what's the problem?
<DozedOnLinux> i dont know what has went on but some staff took over a name someone i was talking to
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<DozedOnLinux> i can see the name was general but then to taunt me like , do you know i am who you think i am or something like that
<Myrtti> when and by whom?
<DozedOnLinux> i have as much info as i could get , i had to close pidgin as noone would respon to me
<DozedOnLinux> Nick: Lo (identified)
<DozedOnLinux> Username: i=lorez@freenode/staff/lorez
<DozedOnLinux> name changed 3 or 4 times
<DozedOnLinux> and the name of the on ei was helping anhter 3 or 4
<Myrtti> well...
<DozedOnLinux> and anohter question, i seemed to not be able to even speak in here, noone acknowledged it, so i logged out/in how do i find if name is ghosted ?
<DozedOnLinux> i am here just to help, i dont need people playing games,
 * Myrtti blinks
<DozedOnLinux> ok, well that helps
<ikonia> ???
<jussi01> right...
<christel> im speaking with them in pm, but im not sure i actually understand what he is trying to ask
<Myrtti> could someone please tell me what is going on?
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> [Lag: 219 (??)]
<Myrtti> meh.
<ubottu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (please kick moloa)
 * Myrtti deletes 8000 emails
<Myrtti> gmail ♥
 * Myrtti sighs and updates her age in geekcode and cv
<rus> hello
<rus> 16:24 -!- 103 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@holly.queeg.org [by elky!n=melissa@ubuntu/member/elkbuntu, 4366026 secs ago]
<rus> can someone pls unban me
<rus> cos its been like 50 days
<rus> and thats forever
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> rus: I suggest you come back in about 6 hours, when elkbuntu is likely to be awake
<rus> ok
<rus> bye bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, MenZa said: !corner  is <reply> You go sit in the corner and think about what you did!
 * Myrtti considers !corner-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Gary> do it Myrtti :p
 * Myrtti yawns
<MenZa> Could someone PLEASE do something about AlmightyCthulhu in -offtopic? >_>
<PriceChild> MenZa: what's he up to?
<MenZa> PriceChild: Trolling like a madman.
<Myrtti> I didn't know baron1984 and ac are the same...
<Myrtti> and I doubt it too
<PriceChild> they are
<PriceChild> and -offtopic needs a clean
 * MenZa nods.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: is baron1984 banned in there?
<PriceChild> MenZa: no need for that
<Myrtti> with a nick by ompaul
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> Myrtti: want to invite him in here?
<Myrtti> I'd still be careful
<MenZa> Anyway, cheers for looking at it.
<Myrtti> Foxconn thing...
<Myrtti> anyway
<PriceChild> trident523: how can we help you?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: mute if he speaks again
<trident523> Clicked a channel link by accident.
 * Myrtti gives an agonized look and runs
<AlmightyCthulhu> ok, I'll bite.....what do you people want now? Please spare the sarcasm, the condescending attitude, and the hostile behaviors.
<ompaul> @btlogin
<AlmightyCthulhu> I think my favorite is that "You have left the room, requested by so and so" message
<AlmightyCthulhu> is that an Ubuntu kick?
<ompaul> no it is a freenode remove
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, it fits anyway
<nalioth> AlmightyCthulhu: no.  tis a common freenode capablity
<AlmightyCthulhu> nobody can sem to call anything what it is
 * Myrtti sighs
<ompaul> na, kick is a different thing, you can do that too
<Myrtti> I hate how utterly useless google sometimes is
<AlmightyCthulhu> replace user and strike any key
<ubottu> _2 called the ops in #kubuntu (jd_dk)
<jpds> Sorted.
<AlmightyCthulhu> whenever I have a problem is when Google is down and I have to fall back to Yahoo
<AlmightyCthulhu> I stopped using Yahoo when I searched for Rockwell Corporation and got a page of ads about having wells installed or serviced
<nalioth> AlmightyCthulhu: i'm not entirely sure why you are here.  can you enlighten us?
<AlmightyCthulhu> waiting on what Myrtti and Pricechild want to trump up
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> so...
 * Myrtti pokes PriceChild 
 * AlmightyCthulhu replaced Myrtti's stick with a taser and walks off whistling
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: do you go by any other nicks on irc?
 * PriceChild is eating ice cream sorry
<nalioth> AlmightyCthulhu: why would they "trump up" anything?
<AlmightyCthulhu> no, I really don't
<AlmightyCthulhu> unless it's a backup or something like AlmightyChtulhu``
<AlmightyCthulhu> so if this is about idling, I probably just fell asleep and had a ghost
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: baron1984?
<AlmightyCthulhu> who is that?
<ompaul> why say who
 * Myrtti notes logs in Google
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/27/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<ompaul> [12:17] <bazhang> AlmightyCthulhu, what name were you banned under? this one or baron1984
<ompaul> [12:17] <AlmightyCthulhu> baron1984
<ompaul> ban evasion and not remembering the past is a little strange
<AlmightyCthulhu> I just registered this name
<ompaul> wrong
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's possible someone was using it and didn't register
<ompaul> -NickServ- Registered : Jun 05 00:14:24 2008 (9 weeks, 4 days, 18:24:45 ago)
<Myrtti> I'm not fully clear what happens on that log
<ompaul> stop it
<ompaul> Myrtti, I think we remove the ban on that day
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, so why exactly are you here?
 * Myrtti sighs, gets her classes and starts to fiddle with lyx
<AlmightyCthulhu> well, Comcast proxies to save money, kind of like AOL used to
<Myrtti> he was accused trolling in -ot, and then accused of ban evasion of Baron1984
<PriceChild> ompaul: i invited him
<ompaul> PriceChild, in that case, all yours
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: so you remember you using the nick now?
<AlmightyCthulhu> play the card all you want, I'll power cycle the modem
<AlmightyCthulhu> you'll just be banning everyone else in Indiana
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, that is quite a threat
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'll do it
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: wouldn't you want the issue to be solved rather than evading it ad nauseatum?
<AlmightyCthulhu> why not?
<ompaul> nalioth, I wish to complain about AlmightyCthulhu ban avoiding
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's you guys that keep doing that
<nalioth> AlmightyCthulhu: you will?
<AlmightyCthulhu> so, more or less all broadband users in Indiana
<AlmightyCthulhu> or me
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm really not so bad
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, na
<nalioth> AlmightyCthulhu: how long do you want your kline for?
<AlmightyCthulhu> it's a pain to get the modem offlined and back up with a new IP
<nalioth> i can save you the trouble, AlmightyCthulhu
<AlmightyCthulhu> you're all very hostile
<AlmightyCthulhu> and rude
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, and you are?
<AlmightyCthulhu> nice person usually
<ompaul> ohh I forgot ban evading
<ompaul> i.e. outside the social norms for irc
<AlmightyCthulhu> I only got banned because an op was being an ass
<Mez> @btlogin
<AlmightyCthulhu> just like what is happening here
<Myrtti> so now you're going to be equally ass making everyone look fools
<ompaul> how to win friends and influence people
<AlmightyCthulhu> you don't win friends here, they lock on to you and are quite malicious
<AlmightyCthulhu> there's several people I like to talk to here, it just gets ruined by a bad op or two
<Mez> AlmightyCthulhu, who are you accusing of being a bad op?
<AlmightyCthulhu> I know, I know, I don't kiss enough ass
<AlmightyCthulhu> guilty
<AlmightyCthulhu> the fastest way to piss people off is refusing to lie
<ompaul> wrong
<AlmightyCthulhu> then when you do lie
<PriceChild> lets all calm down a bit
<AlmightyCthulhu> that pisses people off worse
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: so you remember using the nick now?
<AlmightyCthulhu> see, I'm being corralled
<AlmightyCthulhu> thats a good tactic
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: by 'all', i meant everyone.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I am calm, I'm calmly saying you're trying to wrap this up, ban me, and be the good guy
<PriceChild> it would be a lot easier for us to wrap up, and all move on if we answered questions instead of threats and pessimistic generalisations
<AlmightyCthulhu> then you give me a mailing list where you're all the same people, but you pretend not to be there
<AlmightyCthulhu> because it's not IRC, and you're different pretend people on the forum too
<AlmightyCthulhu> makes a lot of sense
<PriceChild> i'm the only forums moderator here and i have not had any involvement in your case over there
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: There seem to be two bans placed on you in -offtopic now. Whatever nick you use, we would rather you didn't join -offtopic. If you're banned by another alias in another channel, same goes there.
<AlmightyCthulhu> Ubuntu works a lot like Scientology, they want conformity
<AlmightyCthulhu> and they wave the CoC around like a doctrine
<ompaul> filo1234, can we help you?
<AlmightyCthulhu> gee, how did I know that would happen?
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: If you're not willing to do anything more than threaten or slander(?) then I don't think we should continue any further.
<Mez> filo1234, hey, wanna talk in #ubuntu-irc instead, lil busy in here right now
<AlmightyCthulhu> I haven't done anything except contest an unfair ban
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: that's the problem
<filo1234> ompaul:  so i'm an italian ubuntu irc operator i cannot stay here?
<AlmightyCthulhu> and nobody will listen, and if I do get a reply, it's mindly shitty
<filo1234> Mez:  i have send a mail to LjL
<AlmightyCthulhu> and in the most caustic tone you can take and still be politically correct
<Mez> filo1234, #ubuntu-irc is the best place for international ops to be honest.
<filo1234> ok
<AlmightyCthulhu> I should just post all those emails I got from your mods
<AlmightyCthulhu> that should be interesting
<Myrtti> you all need hugs
<AlmightyCthulhu> about the only thing you people don't do is start insulting people's mothers
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: sounds like a plan. have fun
<Myrtti> I'm fairly sure that if everyone got hugs and smiles, this discussion would be happier and things wouldn't be misunderstanded by purpose
<Myrtti> because I see lots of negativeness and almost malicious intents and I'm sure that this is not how you want things to be
 * Mez steals laku to hug
<AlmightyCthulhu> OK Myrtti, can you riddle me one thing then?
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: I can try, hold on, I'll get my glasses
<AlmightyCthulhu> the whole ban evasion thing, just ignore that for the purposes of this question
<AlmightyCthulhu> What have I done that has been so terrible?
<AlmightyCthulhu> or inexcusable maybe?
<PriceChild> AlmightyCthulhu: You've had your say. Please come back another time and maybe you'll listen to ours.
<AlmightyCthulhu> You don't ban people for a day or a few days, or a week, to cool down
<AlmightyCthulhu> you just all out attack
<Mez> AlmightyCthulhu, can you tell me whether you've just seen PriceChild's last message?
<AlmightyCthulhu> he's being intentionally provoking
<AlmightyCthulhu> I could say a few things, but he's ignorant, so why?
<Myrtti> meh
<Mez> AlmightyCthulhu, actually, no, he's given you plenty of chances to state your case, to calm down. But you've just been on the all out offensive.
<AlmightyCthulhu> I have been? I get banned indefinitely in like May or June
<AlmightyCthulhu> with no warning
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, we are not here for your ridicule, threats and so forth
<AlmightyCthulhu> that's not right
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: it's the offensiveness that puts me off personally. The last time you were here, you accused everyone and made threats
<AlmightyCthulhu> it just isn;t
<ompaul> AlmightyCthulhu, we are not here for that
<Myrtti> AlmightyCthulhu: your behaviour? no it isn't
<Mez> AlmightyCthulhu, the logs say that you were banned, bought in here, tried to have explaiuned what the issue was, and you went on the offence then
<AlmightyCthulhu> not even by your own biased code of conduct
<AlmightyCthulhu> you are treating people wrong
<ompaul> meh
<ikonia> stand by on all other channels
<ompaul> no
<Myrtti> I'm not happy but I'm not going to waste my breath on this either
<PriceChild> i don't think he's anything to worry about
<Myrtti> it's his blog I'm afraid of
<Myrtti> this is not good pr to either
<PriceChild> well then we'll all have to start changing our attitudes.
 * Myrtti shrugs, goes to learn LyX
<Myrtti> YOU ALL NEED MORE HUGS
<Myrtti> and I need more coffee
<MenZa> Can't have enough hugs.
 * Myrtti jumps
<Myrtti> eek, in which crack of the wall were you hiding?!
<Myrtti> (and holy hell I just jumped IRL getting a sms)
 * MenZa shuffles back into his corner.
<PriceChild> I get involved and then I remove someone :(
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<PriceChild> sure
 * Myrtti points the /topic to MenZa 
<Myrtti> sowwy
 * MenZa nods
 * MenZa leaps out the window
<PriceChild> btw, while I think about it...
<jussi01> poor menza - hope he had a safe landing
<PriceChild> don't go watching -ot's join list for comcast addresses.
<PriceChild> If he rejoins and plays nice then we have no problem
<PriceChild> If he rejoins and stands out... he'll be standing out
<Myrtti> should I remove the mute?
<ompaul> he is there
<ompaul> pfft don't know
<Myrtti> 22:13  * MenZa falls into #ubuntu-offtopic, rolls, unscatched.
<Myrtti> 22:13  * MenZa waves to Myrtti up above.
<Mez> where?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: i'd leave them in
<Myrtti> hahahah
<PriceChild> Myrtti: but removes any others that are stale
<Myrtti> incl. Baron1984?
<ompaul> not with him sitting there
<Mez> huh @ Menza thing?
<Mez> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Mez: silly
<Myrtti> MenZa is funny :-D
<Mez> http://www.myextralife.com/strips/08-11-2008.jpg
<ompaul> hahahaha
<ompaul> sad
<ompaul> I unsubscribed from about 20 mailing lists last night
<ompaul> too much information
<Myrtti> I subscribed to four
<Myrtti> I ignore them all gracefully
 * Mez eventually reads the sutff on the mailing lists
<Myrtti> oh, and I deleted 9107 emails
<Mez> lol
<Mez> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8837/bushfunny1la2.jpg
 * Mez deleted 10000 (ish) emails..
<Myrtti> been collecting Launchpad Answers mail
<Mez> :)
 * Myrtti grins http://englishrussia.com/images/georgia.jpg
<Myrtti> awww, it's been taken off
<Myrtti> no, just laggig
<Mez> how long has bash.org been down now
<Myrtti> I probably should have eaten something else today than bread and raspberry jelly
 * Myrtti glares at lag
<Myrtti> meh.
<jussi01> jelly? are you using american english or do you mean the wobbly stuff?
<Flannel> jelly, jam, preserves, etc
<Myrtti> whatever
<Myrtti> jussi01: DAMN YOU
<Myrtti> you got me mixed up with all your ...
<Myrtti> DAMN YOU
<Flannel> all his wobbles
<jussi01> heheh
<Myrtti> http://segphault.jaiku.com/presence/42287179 <-- jussi01
<jussi01> there is a qt 4.5? or is that a joke?
<stdin> latest Qt is 4.4.1
<Myrtti> are you seriously asking *ME*?
<Myrtti> :-þ
<jussi01> heheh
<Flannel> jussi01: emacs doesn't use QT, why would Myrtti know? ;)
<Myrtti> ♥
 * Myrtti goes to make a mozzarella salad
<jussi01> mozzerella -nom nom
<Flannel> mozilla salad?
<ompaul> Flannel, with icecat on top
<ompaul> Flannel, try to weasel your way out of that
<Flannel> haha, ompaul, you're so punny!
<ompaul> you might get away on the wing of a dove - but very unlikely
<jussi01> worse than my dad...
<ompaul> I has hardwired pun making device
 * Flannel hates the misuse of decimate.
<ompaul> killing one in 10?
<ompaul> or not
<ompaul> the old or new  version?
 * ompaul has to take care of some business
<Myrtti> binary one
<Flannel> ompaul: removing one in ten is the proper usage.  removing nine is imporper
<Myrtti> jussi01: you should've been there at LRL
<Myrtti> awful, AWFUL man.
<Flannel> D = X*0.9, D != X*0.1
 * Myrtti frowns at lyx2html
<Christ> hai guize
<Myrtti> hello, how may we help you?
<Christ> you could always send me some money.
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Christ> oO
<Myrtti> so why did you come here?
<Christ> 'cause it looked like 3 tonnes of fun.
 * Myrtti points at topic
 * Christ looks away
<Myrtti> !idle | Christ
<ubottu> Christ: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Christ> !idle | Myritti
<ubottu> Myritti: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> Christ: so did you actually have any business here or are you just wasting my time?
<Christ> your on IRC, it's not like there's anything constructive to do.
<Christ> NO U
 * Myrtti yawns
<ikonia> cambridge ntl has a lot to answer for
<nalioth> y'all note the ident.
<nalioth> it is used regularly by this person
<Myrtti> ident or realname?
<nalioth> n=Blargh
<Myrtti> ok
<nalioth> the real name changes
<Myrtti> his realname was NO U
<Myrtti> that's why I wondered
<nalioth> some people have nothing better to do than troll
<Myrtti> I can think of several better ways to waste time...
<elkbuntu> nalioth, did you see the article about trolling the other week?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, do show
<ompaul> yours or someone elses?
<elkbuntu> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/03/magazine/03trolls-t.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
<elkbuntu> nytimes
<ompaul> Bruce Schneier's tears can burn holes through an OpenBSD firewall. Lucky for us, Bruce Schneier never cries.
<jussi01> and to summarise the article: They are liberal in what they do and conservative in what they construe as acceptable behavior from others. You, the troll says, are not worthy of my understanding; I, therefore, will do everything I can to confound you.
 * mneptok farts delicately
<ompaul> mneptok, nothing about you is delicate
 * ompaul packages mneptok using debian rules
<tonyyarusso> I started reading that, but then saw it was 7 pages long..
<ompaul> now that has to hurt :)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: it was written by trolls, duh. ;)
 * tonyyarusso is mad gmail's down
<mneptok> as is GTalk
<Myrtti> mneptok: when have you last checked are you within hugging proximity of me?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: it's actually only one page ( hit "Print Article" ) with lots and lots of adverts
<mneptok> Myrtti: is Tokyo in proximity?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: heh, nice
<jussi01> gmail wfm here
<Myrtti> mneptok: sadly no
<mneptok> Myrtti: well, "ohaiyo gozaimasu!"
<tonyyarusso> jussi01: apparently only some accounts.  Got a 50/50 reply in -ot as well
<Myrtti> ohaiyo
<jussi01> heh
 * mneptok tootles off to breakfast
<ompaul> mneptok, have a toasted something for me
<ompaul> mneptok, where are you on the planet at this time?
<nalioth> ompaul: he just rolled out of bed, dontchaknow
<ompaul> my guess is far away from here at any rate
 * nalioth wishes he could sleep til 1700
<jussi01> hehe
 * Myrtti huggles mneptok 
<jussi01> nini all
<Myrtti> nini jussi01
<jpds> Someone please watch |Blade| in #ubuntu. I've just /at'ed 30 him.
 * jpds => bed.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-12
 * Myrtti stares at the wall
<Myrtti> atleast I'm not the only one awake at this hour
<Flannel> Myrtti: I am!
<Myrtti> our CEO is also awake
<Flannel> And... so is the wall
<Myrtti> though I'm not sure, it might be that he's in Vietnam
<Myrtti> in which case it is perfectly understandable that he's awake
<Myrtti> nini
<bigfuzzyjesus> so have we decided, can i get into -offtopic
<bigfuzzyjesus> nvm
<bigfuzzyjesus> thank you!
<elky_work> yes, think before acting. thank you!
<nalioth> . . . . and the clock starts . . .
<Flannel> tick
<Flannel> tick
<Flannel> tick
<elky_work> nobody's placed bets yet
<nalioth> sorry, i'm chasing bra spammers
<bazhang> sirchuckofnorris in -ot is almightycthulhu?
<bazhang> * [SirChuckofNorris] (n=Daniel@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net): DanielJ  seems familiar
<bazhang> seems to be him; talking about buying used xbox 360s and selling them on ebay, just as al-mi-cth was
<bazhang> oi
<Madpilot> hi all
<bazhang> holycow, how may we assist you
<Flannel> bazhang: Hes got a redirect here from kubuntu
<Flannel> er, -kde4
<bazhang> aha banned I would guess then Flannel
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nalioth> and we wonder why . . .
<Flannel> yeah, he's in #ubuntu too, was watching for more language
<Hobbsee> greetings
<jussi01> Good morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jussi01!
<jussi01> :)
<Flannel> limcore looks to need some oppage soon in -offtopic, with how his mannerisms are progressing
<Hobbsee> more ranting?
<elky_work> this surprises me not
<Hobbsee> heh.  you can't say that.
<Flannel> yeah, and then some spam
<jussi01> hehe, love the reaction when Hobbsee comes in...
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> spam of what?
<elky_work> Flannel: he's on probation, he shouldnt be given this much move room if he's being an idiot, and spamming. he should not for one get away with spamming
<Flannel> elky_work: Well, go ahead and banninate
<Flannel> there's some swearing as a trigger if youd like
<elky_work> Flannel: this nick is not in there
<elky_work> i dont offtopic from work
<elky_work> that's asking for non-productivity
<Flannel> elky_work: I haven't ops in -offtopic, or I'd do it
<Hobbsee> Flannel: problem solved.
<Hobbsee> ask and you shall receive..
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, is that permanent, or just a temp op?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i don't have permissions for permanent.
<Madpilot> who does, these days?
<Hobbsee> ask the ircc
<Flannel> Madpilot: heh, we probably ought ot move that factoid away from Edgy
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html I think would be the Hardy equiv?
<Madpilot> Flannel, there doesn't seemt to be a later version - not sure if the Installation Guide is still a supported doc
<Madpilot> ah, there we go. Nice.
<Flannel> Madpilot: actually
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Flannel> Both (Edgy) and Hardy have the same page there, linkingto appendix B (the above link) for more/full instructions
<Flannel> Ah, we ditched the /ubuntu/
<Flannel> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Flannel> !automate =~ #/6.10/ubuntu/#/8.04/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Flannel> that link works for someone else, right?
<jussi01> yes
<Madpilot> yup
<Madpilot> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Madpilot> no need to update there
 * jussi01 wonders if Madpilot is actually a Mad Pilot :P
<Madpilot> I am, actually
<Madpilot> well, I am a pilot. Not actually mad. Really.
<jussi01> Madpilot: really? in which country?
 * jussi01 has 20 hours to his name
<Madpilot> jussi01, in Canada. Finished my Commercial PL last year, working on my Instructor Rating currently
<jussi01> Madpilot: nice!
<Madpilot> http://flickr.com/photos/wirelizard/2228416218/in/set-72157600850257007/
<Madpilot> most expensive thing I own, by roughly an order of magnitude ^
<jussi01> oh stop rubbing it in. :/
<Madpilot> :)
 * jussi01 ran out of money trying to get a license and now is _trying_ to save (unsuccessfully)
<jussi01> nice Maule there
<Madpilot> I'm currently going into debt getting the Flight Instructor's Rating, it will lead to a job, tho
<jussi01> yeah.
<Madpilot> the Maule was a visitor, not something I've flown
<jussi01> What did you learn on?
<jussi01> I did most of my hours on a 150, and a few on a 172
<Madpilot> Did most of the PPL & CPL in 152, but a lot of the CPL buildup time in the 172
<Madpilot> the 172 is way nicer for cross-country flying! Actual legroom, more than one radio, that sort of thing.
<jussi01> yep. :D
<Madpilot> just realized my Flickr stream has practically no pics of the planes I *actually* fly... this is about the only one: http://flickr.com/photos/wirelizard/2257236532/in/set-72157600850257007/
<Myrtti> sillies
<Madpilot> and this one: http://flickr.com/photos/wirelizard/532846136/in/set-72157600850257007/
<Madpilot> Myrtti, of course we are.
<Myrtti> ♥
<Hobbsee> can i go home yet?
<Myrtti> morning folks
<Madpilot> Nobody sane has anything to do with aircraft.
<Madpilot> Just something to consider on your next commercial flight, everyone. :D
<ikonia> Hobbsee: abandon ship
<ikonia> ahhh the mighty gnomefreak
<Madpilot> hey gnomefreak
<Madpilot> jussi01, where are you based?
<gnomefreak> ;) hello
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i wish...
<jussi01> Madpilot: Finland
<Madpilot> jussi01, cool. I gather flying is even more expensive in Europe, though... bad enough here.
<jussi01> yes...
<ikonia> Madpilot: a friend of mine is a pilot, the expense is insane
<Madpilot> North America does have the cheapest GA flying in the world... we just have to keep reminding ourselves that it's worse for everyone else...
 * Myrtti grunts
<Hobbsee> hi cave man.
<Hobbsee> or cave woman, as the case may be.
<jussi01> cave woman?
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> Madpilot: yeah, you are lucky ... :/
<Madpilot> jussi01, best part is, Canada's getting all the overseas students these days. Cheap flying, and we're far easier to get into as a student, compared to the Excited States.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Madpilot: Im considering it... if I could ever save something....
<gnomefreak> where do i get a list of umodes and chan modes for freenode? it used to be in factoid but its not there
<Flannel> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Madpilot> not on the freenode website?
<gnomefreak> thank
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: its not on the link in !freenode
<gnomefreak> can someone /whois me and let me know if you see all the channels that im in? easy way to know is if you are not in a channel that is listed
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I see you in channels Im not in, yes.
<Madpilot> heh
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thanks
 * Myrtti grunts and heads to shower
<jussi01> !modes | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<gnomefreak> oh thanks jussi01
<jussi01> gnomefreak: and from what you are asking, Id think you are after +i ;)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: nope i was +i i needed -i
<jussi01> oh ... :D
<Flannel> Hmmm, do we have a factoid for how one becomes ops? or is it just on the wiki?
<jussi01> hrm
<Madpilot> Step 0: Be insane.
 * Flannel randomly has someone asking if we have to donate money and/or use ubuntu forever.
<jussi01> Flannel: dont think we do
<Madpilot> huh?
<Myrtti> Flannel: it's a chain of trust
<jussi01> Flannel: itworks like this you ask - you dont get
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'm ... well aware
<Flannel> was just wondering if we had a factoid, or if it was just on the wiki page
<Myrtti> Flannel: you earn it - and if you ask, you have very slim chances
<jussi01> thats what you telll them.
<Myrtti> and for that matter - if I really knew how to become ops - I would have done the opposite in most cases
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> or did any of you have "become addicted to IRC and care about the clenliness of your channels more than your apartment" how high on your top priorities and goals for life?
<Madpilot> based on the mess around me currently, I decline to comment on that :)
<Myrtti> I didn't actually plan this when I was 16 or 15 and joined #kukka in IRCnet for the first time with Win3.11 version of mIRC
<Myrtti> ( and yay for a daily age crisis again /o\ )
<Dave2> Rooms are meant to be clean? Damn.
<Myrtti> hola Seeker`
<Seeker`> heya
 * Dave2 pokes Seeker`'s ~
 * Seeker` prods Dave2 
 * Dave2 also pokes Outlook Web Access, hard
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> Myrtti: how are you?
<Myrtti> been better, getting older
<Myrtti> every day
<jussi01> Im going to stab someone
<jussi01> I just went for lunch.. and guess what was on my windscreen when I cam back...
<Seeker`> a complement on your parking?
<jussi01> yeah... :/
<jussi01> as a consequence, money went from - to --
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> thats bad
 * jussi01 sighs :/
<Myrtti> that's a first one
<Myrtti> EXCEPTION: Line without linefeed (:tat_!n=tat@p4FC13464.)
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Myrtti> ircbin [n=ircbin@80.31.103.113]
<mneptok> yay! training's done!
 * mneptok now has 48 hours to do as he pleases in Tokya
<mneptok> *Tokyo
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvkNasg_ETQ
<Myrtti> mneptok: ^
<mneptok> *cuh-lick*
<Myrtti> though that concentrates more in china, but anyway
<mneptok> mmmmm .... panda sushi
<mneptok> it's sad, but the thing that has excited me most is actually seeing a bottle of "Pocari Sweat"
<elkbuntu> mneptok, haha
<elkbuntu> what was the training?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Dell stuffs
<mneptok> @dell.jp
<elkbuntu> no fair. japan gets dell stuff and aus gets nuffin :(
<mneptok> maybe if you let the US nuke you your fortunes will change
<elkbuntu> mneptok, they already did that once
<mneptok> the arrival of New Kids On The Block CDs does not count, dear
<elkbuntu> although, i think it was brits, not yanks
<elkbuntu> http://www.aic.gov.au/publications/lcj/wayward/ch16.html
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: oh shush, I bet you get the consumer line products of Dell in Australia anyway
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, not with ubuntu!
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: we *don't* get *any* consumer line products here.
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: or - the webpage doesn't acknowledge there is such thing as consumer line products
 * elkbuntu does await the dell e
 * Myrtti grumps
<elkbuntu> this eeepc is nice and all... but... well... shiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy
<Myrtti> I still think I'd get MSI Wind
<elkbuntu> how much are they retailing?
<Myrtti> 420€
<elkbuntu> eep
<elkbuntu> that's alot of AUD
<Myrtti> eee's are 399€
<jussi01> I want the new one from lenovo
<Myrtti> don't need lots of maths to figure out which is a better deal
<elkbuntu> jussi01, linkage?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hehe
<jussi01> 1 sec
<jussi01> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9666362375.html
<elkbuntu> apparantly HP's mini didnt go as good as they hoped, design-wise
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> MWAHAHAHA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITLmIfcCIXY
 * elkbuntu blinks
<Myrtti> Finnish beer ads ♥ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI2Kkt54CmI
<Seeker`> I want an eee 901
<bazhang> they are on sale here :)
<Seeker`> how much?
<bazhang> $NT15,460
<elkeee> oh look, i'm a sir again
<Seeker`> NT?
<bazhang> new taiwan dollar
<Myrtti> elkeee: don't you just love it >__<
 * Myrtti doodles more hearts to a corner of a notebook
<Seeker`> bazhang: Its not that much more here
<bazhang> Seeker`, nice
<Seeker`> £300
<jussi01> anyone need a laugh?
<jussi01> http://content.techrepublic.com.com/2346-10877_11-198663-1.html
 * Mez thinks Ljl just rebooted
<Myrtti> whee
<Myrtti> MEHHHHH
<Myrtti> I just snapped a feather off the Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™!!!!11
 * Myrtti gets some glue
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> Myrtti, glue the feathers to the british pen ?
<elkbuntu> heh
<Myrtti> I don't have feathers as I don't own a boa and it's not easter
<Mez> from the pink pen
<Myrtti> NOOO!
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> tis my pink pen I'll give to sabdfl when he visits Finland.
<Myrtti> it has to be in mint condition then.
<elkbuntu> buy him a special one, and get his name engraved on it
<mneptok> Myrtti: i have a fluffy pink pen given as a gift from the London office :)
<elkbuntu> just for kicks
 * Myrtti pokes Mez with the eraser end of the British Poking Pencil
<Mez> w00t
<Myrtti> mneptok: awww
 * Myrtti replicates her /poke alias and gives it to mneptok 
<mneptok> Myrtti: if you want a photo, i'll get you one when i get back to Montreal
 * mneptok got the gift because he is officially Canonical's MAGICAL FAIRY PRINCESS!!!!!
<Myrtti> mneptok: /alias /me pokes $0 with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™;/say *SQUEEEAK*
<Mez> weird....
<mneptok> I WANNA BE A BAMBI WITH FLOWERS ALL OVER ME!
<Myrtti> meh... /alias poke /me pokes $0 with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™;/say *SQUEEEAK*
<elkbuntu> mneptok, is bambi with ubuntu logos close enough?
<Myrtti> mneptok: no, you be the Flower
<Myrtti> with your farting
<Myrtti> purty Flower
<mneptok> Myrtti: start calling me Thumper and i just might propose ....
<Mez> o_O
<Myrtti> awwwww
<Myrtti> I've not been proposed for such a long time
<Myrtti> I think the last time was May
<Myrtti> I declined
<mneptok> c'est le Mai! jolie Mai! c'est le jolie mois de Mai!
<Myrtti> I don't have time to wait for the proposer to grow some hair on his chest (he was 12)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, http://www.geekosophical.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/bambuntu_small.jpg
<mneptok> Myrtti: will you marry me? let's say .... hmmm ... 3 incarnations hence?
 * mneptok is a monk next life, but plans on failing and incarnating a few more times
 * elkbuntu mutters obscenities at madwifi
<mneptok> elkbuntu: "Bambuntu" or "Ubambi?"
<elkbuntu> stupid driver i compiled wont work for the stupid wifi on this eeepc :(
<elkbuntu> mneptok, bambuntu
<mneptok> huzzah for Atheros!
<mneptok> NOT
<elkbuntu> mneptok, make the hurt go away
<Myrtti> mneptok: sure...
<mneptok> Myrtti: i hope we're both women. that'll be *hot*.
 * Myrtti larts mneptok 
<Myrtti> only if you'll speak either python, bash or sql into my ear
<Myrtti> that just swoops me from my feet
<mneptok> i do zsh, behbeh
<Myrtti> uuu
 * Myrtti smirks
<Myrtti> LaTeX?
 * Dave2 hands mneptok some VBScript, cmd.exe, and MSSQL scripts.
 * Myrtti backs away from Dave2 
<mneptok> TeX sweetie. i like traditional sex.
<Dave2> Hey, VBScript is useful. (It wasn't blocked in college, so we could use it to do stuff, whilst other things like batch files were all blocked.)
<mneptok> doesn't the "VB" stand for "Vaginal Blood?"
 * Myrtti larts mneptok again
<Myrtti> tsk.
<Myrtti> /me takes out her emp cannon and points at mneptok
<Myrtti> *BWUUUUUP*
<Myrtti> cmon
 * Myrtti kicks her empcannon
<mneptok> MY PACEMAKER!
<elkbuntu> it's kinda true though...
<Myrtti> oh FCOL
<Myrtti> someone has stole the battery pack
<elkbuntu> but the bleeding happens from every oriface, not just *there*
<Myrtti> on related note
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGQyOGDtNg8
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: it's all PriceChild's fault.
<Hobbsee> and seveas'.
<Myrtti> warning: contains cursing. in Finnish.
<Myrtti> that ^ is what I wish I was doing sometimes
<mneptok> isn't the Finnish word for shit something like "laiiitiimakkallallettuuunnuuoosiikaanaoo?"
<Myrtti> caption: If you're angry, don't drink yourself senseless but take a mattock and and go to a bog"
<mneptok> pssst ... Serbia. if you want those vowels back, i think the Finns are sleeping ....
<Myrtti> mneptok: no.
<mneptok> vaaiassallatuuolaiissiaavaauutuuiiaalssaatta?
<Myrtti> if you're really intrested, I've got a youtube.com link
<Myrtti> I like the "Damnit"
<mneptok> perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkele
<Myrtti> tsk.
<mneptok> i know, needs more vowels.
 * Hobbsee pokes mneptok with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Myrtti> mneptok: no cursing
 * mneptok having been poked, basks in the horror-glory that is Hobbsee 
<mneptok> oh, for those of you taking notes at home ...
<mneptok> if you are conducting all-day training sessions, spicy chicken curry at lunch is a *really* bad idea.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, here's your bambi! http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-cubs-are-not-hunting-properly.jpg
<mneptok> mmmmm ... bambasammich
 * Myrtti growls and goes to nom... crisp bread
<Myrtti> damnit.
<mneptok> perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkele
<jussi01> no crispbread?
<mneptok> if i spill cayenne pepper in my coffee, is it perkkelated?
 * jussi01 sighs... such an abuse of the Finnish language
<Myrtti> jussi01: I assume he has run out
<mneptok> jussi01: dude, Finnish itself is an abise of vowels. turnabout is fair play.
<jussi01> mneptok: no, finnish actually makes sense...
<Mez> has Ljl just... died?
 * jussi01 resists making a joke here...
<Mez> FYI: Floodbot1 is running from my server
<Mez> (under LjL's account)
 * mneptok floods his pants
<elkbuntu> Mez, you could email him. we cant answer for him
<mneptok> he's Italian. he prolly has like an 8 month vacation.
<Mez> elkbuntu, I have emailed him...
<Mez> a few times
<Mez> elkbuntu, but, seeing as it had been nearly an hour, I bought in a replacement bot
 * Myrtti sighs
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> passing by with one question, any kind of statistics how many persons are in our "main support channels" per day?
<elkbuntu> only our word of 1200+average
<Tm_T> hmm, that's how many persons are in #ubuntu, but how many visit it in one day period, hmmmm
<Tm_T> maybe I can get something out of logs
<mneptok> [mneptok@snowwhite] mneptok :: cat irclogs/2008/Freenode/\#ubuntu.08-08.log | grep joined | wc -l
<mneptok> 4167
<jpds> jpds@ks33313> grep "has joined #ubuntu" irclogs/Freenode/2008/08/11/\#ubuntu.log | wc -l                                                                     ~
<mneptok> this (obviously) does not account for people /join-ing multiple times
<jpds> 4083
<Tm_T> mneptok: that's what I'm thinking too, though, remove duplicates
<Tm_T> mneptok: I'll check duplicates out, one moment...
<Tm_T> mneptok: anyway, you can get linecounts from grep directly, using -ic (ignore case and print hitcount not lines)
<Mez> Tm_T, I personally prefer to | wc -l
<Mez> it's more likely they'll understand what's going on there
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> but grep with -i is needed I guess
<Tm_T> jpds: mind to try with -i ?
<jpds> jpds@ks33313> grep -i "has joined #ubuntu" irclogs/Freenode/2008/08/11/\#ubuntu.log | wc -l
<jpds> 4148
<Tm_T> see, different results?
<jpds> Hmm. irssi has all the joins as lower case tho.
<Tm_T> jpds: no it doesnt
<Tm_T> uno momento
<Tm_T> 1656.29 -!- mode/#UbUntU-oPs [+v Tm_T] by ChanServ
<jpds> Ahh. I see.
<Tm_T> it follows your own casing
<Myrtti> Tm_T: he's too novice ;-)
<Tm_T> grep -i "has joined #kubuntu" irclogs/freenode/#kubuntu.log | uniq -s 6 | wc -l
<Tm_T> that's the way, to get only unique joins, right?
<Tm_T> someone with daily logs, please test
<jpds> Tm_T: See result.
<jpds> Same*
<Tm_T> jpds: interesting, you used uniq?
<jpds> Tm_T: Exactly as you did.
<Tm_T> ok, so they should be unique hits then
<Tm_T> or hmmmmm
<Tm_T> jpds: add -u to unig
<Tm_T> q
<Myrtti> No you don't want -u
<Myrtti> trust me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hm?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: why not?
<Myrtti> it prints *only* unique lines
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aaaaa! skip both of duplicates
<Myrtti> exactly
<Tm_T> yeah, so my first version is correct
<Myrtti> I learnt that the hard way
<Tm_T> hooray, that means we have nice population there
<Myrtti> though...
<Tm_T> yes dear?
<Myrtti> Discard all but one of *successive* identical lines
<Myrtti> what do you get if you sort the grep first?
<Myrtti> and uniq after?
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> jpds: actually you should use -i with uniq too, I noticed
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sort grep?
<Tm_T> aaa!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: take a case of a b c a  joining
<Myrtti> you still have a b c a joining, because between a joining, there's b and c joining
<Myrtti> ie. joins aren't successive
<Myrtti> so you'd prolly should *sort* first
<Tm_T> true, though, apparently no real difference
<Tm_T> grep -i "has joined #kubuntu" irclogs/freenode/#kubuntu.log | sort -bf | uniq -is 6 | wc -l
<Tm_T> no, actually, I get more after sorting
<jpds> Tm_T: Totally weird, I keep getting 4148.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Myrtti> jpds: well, you need to ignore the timestamps of course first
<Myrtti> before sorting
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ^
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, that's nice, why I didn't realise that
<Tm_T> sort -k 2.1 hmmmmm
<Tm_T> jpds: add that -k 2.1
<jussi01> where did bestbot go?
<jpds> 4098
<Tm_T> jpds: so different result
<Tm_T> jpds: try with 3.1
<jpds> Same as above.
<Tm_T> yep
<Tm_T> so that should be it then :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, geekishgeekguy said: this is me again
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang> <Susan> (#G610E114M1) :) what is that?
<Myrtti> MS Comic Chat
<bazhang> aha thanks Myrtti
<Tm_T> work ->
<jpds> Someone !o.p*s Susan in ##linux for "trolling".
<Myrtti> say what?
<jpds> !staff | Spambot [IOD]OleRip-Tom in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> Spambot [IOD]OleRip-Tom in #ubuntu.: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jpds> K-Lined, thanks!
<bazhang> :)
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (legend2440)
<Myrtti> dealt
<bazhang> that was odd
<bazhang> he is normally very helpful
<Myrtti> accidental paste
<bazhang> no wonder.
<soundray> Is someone impersonating IdleOne?
<bazhang> dont think so
<bazhang> nope, most definitely not soundray
<soundray> Okay :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Bruno_F said: ubottu: it is selected like that, and i can hear things, the problem is that my express card is not the one working, but the on board chip
<jpds> ubottu: tell Bruno_F about yourself
<m_newton> hello
<m_newton> can I get help configuring my channel
<m_newton> I have registered it
<m_newton> how do I guard it with chan serv
<ikonia> m_newton: which channel ?
<nalioth> m_newton: /msg chanserv help
<nalioth> #ubuntu-ops is not a support channel
<m_newton> ##newton
<m_newton> and ok
<bazhang> argh
<bazhang> sirchuck is baron1984? aka almightycthulhu?
<PriceChild> Yes.
<PriceChild> bazhang: has he done something to stick out?
<bazhang> PriceChild, that would be a fair understatement
<bazhang> if a three hour rant on apple being bad counts as 'sticking out'
<PriceChild> bazhang: quick summary or shall I just lastlog?
<bazhang> that would be it in a nutshell.
<PriceChild> bazhang: what do you think we should do?
<bazhang> PriceChild, normal measures seem to be completely ignored at this point. such as asking for restraint etc
<PriceChild> ok..
<bazhang> Pi-ci is sorely missed
<PriceChild> Uuu congrats ubottu
<bazhang> agent_bob in #u
<PriceChild> bazhang: what do you think we should do?
<bazhang> PriceChild, out of my hands, admin wise
<PriceChild> Ok.
<bazhang> can watch, but really he is antagonizing everyone in there just about.
<bazhang> like snux just now.
<bazhang> wow
<PriceChild> bazhang: hmm?
<bazhang> the bit about him cleaning his m16
<bazhang> right after mentioning enemies.
<ompaul> ikonia, you in the house?
<Myrtti> Hello
<Seeker`> lo
<Myrtti> Anything interesting going on?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> boring night
<jussi01> which is probably a good thing
<Myrtti> It is
<PriceChild> baron, almighty, sirchuck was back earlier in -ot
<Myrtti> Yeah, noticed earlier
<Myrtti> Was? Got kicked?
<PriceChild> yep
<Myrtti> Sad.
<Myrtti> Always disappointed with people not living up to my best wishes, hopes and expectations.
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
 * jussi01 eyes bjwebb in #ubuntu-bots
 * Myrtti finds a cool feature in her mirggi
 * Myrtti slaps Mez around a bit with a large © Nokia N95 
<Myrtti> <3
<Myrtti> It has a slap!
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> how does that work?
<Myrtti> What, mirggi?
<Myrtti> Or the slap?
<jussi01> the slap thing
<jussi01> I have mirggi...
<Myrtti> Just pick someone on the list and slap. The programme fills out the phone model
<jussi01> cool
<Myrtti> "people on channel" "jussi01" "slap"
 * Myrtti slaps jussi01 around a bit with a large © Nokia N95 
<jussi01> nini... im tired.. talk later...zzzzzzzzzzzz
<Myrtti> Nini
<Myrtti> Sigh
<nalioth> wtf is perlluver doing in #freenode?
<ikonia> who is he ?
<ikonia> he's obviously friends with m_newton the guy from before
<jpds> We already have #ubuntu-youth and #ubuntu-students
<ikonia> I've never seen the nick perlluver before
<nalioth> jpds: please advise them so
 * Myrtti joins #freenode
<Myrtti> could someone recap me on what he has been doing there until now?
<jpds> Myrtti: Advertising the above.
<nalioth> Myrtti: just perlluver spamming ##ubuntu-teens
<jpds> nalioth: It has been done.
<Myrtti> a-ha
<ikonia> it gives ubuntu a bad name / perception
<ikonia> why would people in a random channel like freenode want to hear about it ?
<jpds>  <+FloodBot1> ubuntu-teens (*!*@adsl-75-58-62-22.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<jpds> ikonia: look what julia17}{'s doing and compare ;-)
<ikonia> logged off now
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I can't see that nick
<jpds> Probably for the best.
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> that bad
 * jpds wonders what to do with all these teen channels.
<ikonia> the official ones are a good thing surly
<jpds> I still think we'll be better off with just one.
<jpds> Instead of having to sit in and watch 70+ channels
<ikonia> teens could be 13 - and mixing with 19 year old (students) could find maturity level differences ?#
<ikonia> yes, I see the point of many channels
<ikonia> in terms of overhead
<ikonia> s/the point/your point
<Myrtti> !pm > kynphlee
<jpds> Now they want to make a "test" to give people +v in the channel.
<elkbuntu> jpds, the problem is that most of the extra channels started because some teen thought he/she knew better than everyone else, and started their own rather than constructively contribute to the existing
<ikonia> jpds: in ##ubuntu-teen
<jpds> ikonia: Yeah.
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-youth
<jpds> elkbuntu: Understandable, everyone wants to do something.
<ikonia> jpds: do they have an issue with #ubuntu-youth for example
<ikonia> jpds: as in what's the driver ?
<jpds> ikonia: They'd rather have their channel. Similiar to -youth <-> -students
<ikonia> jpds: but whats the difference ?
<ikonia> eg: what doesn't fit into #youth or #teens
<elkbuntu> ikonia, when #ubuntu-youth started, it was cool for about 5 mins until they realised they could be heros with their own version
<ikonia> (just curious)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: ok, so "youthful exuberence" took over
<elkbuntu> preeeetty much
<elkbuntu> it then became a teens-on-linux recruiting ground
<jpds> Not much happens on those channels anyway (compared to -teens too).
<elkbuntu> anyway, train awaits, taking the eee
<jpds> PriceChild: You watching -teens? We're trying to extract "the purpose" by force.
 * elkeee pokes ikonia
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-teens?
<jpds> Seeker`: Two ##.
<elkeee> the purpose of -youth, and i can say this with confidence, was to encourage youth into development as a creative forn of expression
<jpds> They agree to fuse with the other two, only if the people there come to theirs...
<Myrtti> how about you unleash a MenZa there
<Myrtti> ?
<elkeee> jpds, youre dealing with ego, not purpose
<elkeee> they dont want to be part of the # as they know it means following our rules
<Myrtti> SUMMON MenZa 5/5 with no summoning sickness!
<jpds> I have backup now.
<elkeee> jpds, itll probably work out like the beryl-compiz merge did. a whole new identity, rather than assuming that of someone else
<elkeee> which wasnt wholly new, but meh
<elkeee> you get the idea
<Seeker`> can anyone say "##ubuntu-uncensored"
<elkeee> Seeker`, wed rather you didnt
 * stdin apparently still has that on highlight
 * Myrtti larts Seeker` 
<jpds> Wahey Seeker`!!
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Seeker`> whats that face for Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> you mades a booboo
<Seeker`> Myrtti: did I?
 * Myrtti looks at the audience on the other side of the fourth wall
<Myrtti> yes, you did
<Myrtti> dear audience, please pardon me while I poke Seeker` senseles
 * Myrtti pokes Seeker` with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * Myrtti pokes Seeker` with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<nalioth> guinea pig powered, of course
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> once more
 * Myrtti pokes Seeker` with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> there
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I did sorta help convince m_newton that he doesn
<Seeker`> t need his own channel
<Myrtti> wooooo!
<Myrtti> wonderful
<Flannel> Seeker`: What on earth do you mean?  doesn't everyone *need* their own channel?!?
<Seeker`> Flannel: Everyone needs at least 6
<Seeker`> if not 7
<jpds> ..times 10.
<Flannel> Seeker`: ah, good, glad we resolved that.
<Seeker`> and at least 3 of those need to be ##ubuntu-
 * Flannel lays claim to the #flannel* namespace
<Myrtti> and the rest ##whatnot-ubuntu
 * nalioth takes over #flannel* and dumps Flannel on the curb . . .
<Flannel> noooo all my channels
<Flannel> how will I ever survive?
<Seeker`> Flannel: You wont
<Flannel> nalioth: You're so hurtful, destroying all my dreams of being an operator in 1000 channels!
<Myrtti> WHAT THE ...
<Myrtti> since when has last.fm been political?
<Myrtti> why ...
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> Now playing "Peace Will Come (Georgia)" by Diana Gurtskaya.
<Flannel> Myrtti: eh?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Its a song.  They play music.
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> it was an awful song!
<Flannel> yes, well, thats why you've never heard it before
 * Myrtti presses n
<Flannel> Myrtti: I think it was about the Deep south, where they grow peaches and drink sweet tea.  Not the country.
<nalioth> Flannel: um, yeah.
<elkeee> tunnel
<elkeee> whee tunnel
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-13
<mneptok> peace is coming, but war is on the pill.
<myrtti_> I just have no idea what just happened...
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> ##ubuntu-teens == #ubunteens
<Myrtti> now they've renamed it again?
<Seeker`> ja
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Myrtti pats the microphone
<Myrtti> is this thing on?
<Myrtti> one two one two
<Seeker`> group of about 3 people who seem to feel quite strongly that the channel should exist
<Seeker`> and that me trying to convince them is against the CoC
<nalioth> all is cool.
<Seeker`> blah, people
<Seeker`> goodnight
<Myrtti> I just had the horrible thought
<Seeker`> ?
<Myrtti> that server I was on, that just rebooted for no reason
<Myrtti> it's the same server that has my copy of ubottu
<Myrtti> s/rebooted/shutdown/
<Myrtti> so...
 * Seeker` -> bed
 * nalioth masticates his artichoke hearts . . .
 * mneptok gets aroused
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<bazhang> heads up in -ot
<nickrud> I'm trying to run down where I get http_proxy set to htpp://:8080 ; I've looked in /etc/profile, /etc/profile.d, /etc/bash.bashrc, .profile, .bashrc , and /etc/environment. Where else could this have come from?
<nalioth>   .bash_profile ?
<nickrud> I don't have one
<nalioth> how many .bash_* do you have?
<nickrud> aliases, logout and history
<nalioth> tried looking in your irc cliennt or web browser?
<nickrud> nalioth it's in my bash environment, at least the X term. I'll check a console
<nickrud> now that's interesting, it's not set in a vc
<nickrud> and actually it's not set in an xterm, but is set in a gnome-terminal
<nickrud> ok, it was the gnome network proxy. I assumed gnome-terminal was a true xterm replacement, didn't realize the network proxy would affect it (and especially since I never set up the gnome proxy in the first place)
<nalioth> gnomes have sharp teeth
<nickrud> yeah. This install is interesting, I had to reformat my disk to allow windows to install (it didn't like the space I made at the beginning of the disk with gparted) and grabbed an old alpha hardy disk by mistake ;)
<nalioth> WINDOWS!?  Get a rope.
<nickrud> had to. Need compatibility with 2007 access for a while. Well, the machine was uninfected for a couple months, anyway
<nickrud> and thanks for the poke about browser, got me looking beyond my nose
 * nalioth is still looking for a cottonwood tree.
<Flannel> why do you need a cottonwood?
 * nickrud was smart enough not to bite on such a leading question
<nalioth> Flannel: read what i've said
<Flannel> nalioth: That'd require me to *read* what do you think this is?
<bazhang> hi pwnguin
<pwnguin> hi
<bazhang> ooh nick on windows
<pwnguin> ?
 * nickrud hates being mocked
<nickrud> plans revenge
<bazhang> ruh roh
 * bazhang runs and hides
<nalioth> jldugger, what can we do for you?
<pwnguin> nothing?
 * mneptok gestures at the /topic
 * ajmitch gestures wildly at mneptok 
 * nickrud is gesturally challenged, doesn't understand any of the foregoing
<bazhang> thought he was a regular here
<pwnguin> nope
 * bazhang tries to read the tea leaves
<bazhang> pwnguin, then best not to idle as per the topic, barring any urgent business
<pwnguin> strange
<pwnguin> but i suppose i must comply
<nickrud> pwnguin basically we use the user list as a queue for help
<pwnguin> well, i thought I'd see what -ops was about, but i think i get it now
<tritium> What happened to ubottu?
<nalioth> fall down go boom
<tritium> Poor bot.
<Madpilot> could we not get ubot3 into #ubuntu?
<tritium> That might be useful, yes.
<nalioth> or might not
<tritium> ?
<tritium> Thanks, nalioth.
 * tritium now understands nalioth's concerns
<Flannel> Hmm, isn't he ban evading? or was that ban removed?
<Madpilot> Flannel, who? the clown I just removed from #u?
<Flannel> or maybe it never was in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Madpilot: no, AlmightyCthulhu
<Madpilot> no idea, but he's managed not to say anything objectionable in the last 500 lines...
<bazhang> just wait.
<Madpilot> nice typo in #u - herion instead of heron
<Madpilot> :)
<Madpilot> Hardy Heroin, the smuggled release
<Flannel> could be heroine
<Madpilot> Hardy Heroine, the distro that'll survive being tied to railroad tracks
<Flannel> * Does not include snidely whiplash.
<Madpilot> apt-get install mustache_twirling
<ubot3> In ubot3, Igramul said: !disklabel is A technique to assign names to paritions. Ubuntu will mount those partitions using their names in /media/<name>. For details, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<ubot3> In ubot3, Igramul said: !disklabel is A technique to assign names to partitions. Ubuntu will mount those partitions using their names in /media/<name>. For details, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> hrm... bot missing... Il go look...
<jussi01> shes on her way in now
<jussi01> dont touch for a few mins
 * Hobbsee prods the bot
<jussi01> !tst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tst
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<jussi01> good
<jussi01> Ive mute ubot3 in #u
<ubottu> soulrider called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> MURMUR
<Madpilot> random idiot in #u dealt with
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti
<Myrtti> murmur
<Flannel> Madpilot: Had already delt with him, but bans don't hurt I suppose
<Madpilot> Flannel, looks like you banned but didn't kick him?
<Flannel> Madpilot: I removed
<Madpilot> so you did, then he came back
<Flannel> Madpilot: he rejoined a few minutes later, but was quiet.
<Flannel> I was waiting on the enter key though
<Madpilot> the mute from the floodbot would have still been in effect
<jussi01> no, it was removed
<Flannel> It was removed, yes
<Madpilot> so it was. nevermind, I am confused.
<bazhang> file sharing with a vista dual boot is on by default?
<Myrtti> there is no justice in this world
<Madpilot> no, but there's kickbanning :)
<bazhang> just wondering about a user who one day is asking 'what is ubuntu', and the next talking about file sharing with a dual boot vista
<Flannel> That seems... normal enough
<bazhang> mmkay
<bazhang> @whoami
<jussi01> Happy Birthday to you... Happy Birthday to you... Hapy birthday dear Myrtti... Happy birthday to you!! Hip Hip Hooray!! Hip Hip Hooray!! Hip Hip Hooray!!!
<Myrtti> thanks, I already feel like one of the Great Old Ones.
<Myrtti> Cthulhu: EAT ME FIRST!
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti grunts, eats a handful of painkillers, rubs her hiney with Voltaren painmed gel and gets her walking stick
<Seeker`> happy birthday
<ikonia> happy birthday also
 * Seeker` sighs, "my body sucks"
<jussi01> hrm... what package do I need to checkout using hg ?
<Flannel> jussi01: either a broken thermometer, or a lot of tuna.
 * jussi01 slaps Flannel
<Myrtti> awww
<juliux> Myrtti: all the best
<Myrtti> I wonder what I had on 14
<Myrtti> senility has arrived
<bazhang> happy birthda<tab> Myrtti :)
<stdin> jussi01: if you type "hg" into bash it'll print "The program 'hg' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: \n sudo apt-get install mercurial" ;)
<Myrtti> stdin: but he was so happy when he switched to zsh, don't ruin it for him ;-)
<stdin> it can probably be made to work in zsh too
<stdin> just set /usr/lib/command-not-found to run if the command isn't found
<Mez> zsh rocks
<Mez> Happy Birthday Myrtti *huggles lots*
 * Myrtti hugs tightly back
<jussi01> mrgh
<Myrtti> You're not allowed to feel miserable today jussi01
<Myrtti> it's my birthday right
<Myrtti> MINE!
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I'm going to milk all the fun out of this
<jussi01> stupid hg repo... never checks out...
 * Myrtti has a blog entry for p.u.c waiting for a picture to be uploaded to flickr
<TABASCO> Hi there
<TABASCO> The guys from #freenode sent me to #ubuntu and they sent me into this channel: :)
<jussi01> TABASCO: #ubuntu-irc ;)
<jussi01> :D
<TABASCO> Ok...
<TABASCO> ;)
<Myrtti> TABASCO: anything else we can do for you?
<TABASCO> Myrtti: I guess not
<jussi01> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<TABASCO> That means.. I shall leave the channel?
<jussi01> yes :)
<TABASCO> As you like it :)
<Myrtti> mwhahaha
 * Myrtti giggles at planet.ubuntu.com and grunts immediately after because giggling aggrevated headache
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<elkbuntu> she's sporadically laggy
<Myrtti> she is lagging with my btlogin
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> wth
 * elkbuntu shrugs
<elkbuntu> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> fine
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> there she goes
<Myrtti> er.
<Myrtti> yeah
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<Myrtti> apparently she ignores @btlogin on a channel?
<elkbuntu> no, i just got a response
<elkbuntu> PM'd to you, consider it my birthday gift to you
<Myrtti> weird...
<Myrtti> awww
<Myrtti> ♥
<elkbuntu> there's probably a grue in the ether :)
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> was just wondering why qwerty121 was surprised to see me in #xubuntu
<elkbuntu> yes, that reaction does always spark suspicion
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, it's replicating
<Myrtti> you lost me there
<Myrtti> oh, right
<jussi01> ooh, this is cool: http://www.searchme.com
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, ooh
<Myrtti> and that almost works with swfdec
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, JontheEchidna said: ubottu workaround is ...and apachelogger hates workarounds!
<PriceChild> jpds: slept, will check later
<jpds> PriceChild: the guy knew that we were right and Seeker virtually killed him.
<jpds> They didn't like the way we an -youth, so they left there.
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<elkbuntu> hey Hobbsee, your favouritist friend is in -ot
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which one?
<elkbuntu> limcore
<elkbuntu> apparantly ubuntu lost him money
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> yes, by him ranting on irc, instead of doing something more productive?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yay!  you've got your eyes on #ubuntu too?
<elkbuntu> is he banned from the dev chans?
<Hobbsee> not yet.
<jpds> -> -bugs!!!!
<Hobbsee> he's just hit -bugs
<elkbuntu> he's already messed with #ubuntu
<jpds> "< LimCore> well, that unpolite guy kicked me, so I didnt read"
<elkbuntu> wow, i grew a penis?
<elkbuntu> ban him from bugs if he's acting like himself there
<elkbuntu> we are not a psych ward
<Hobbsee> i suspect i'm about to
<Hobbsee> [23:26] --> LimCore has joined this channel (n=rafal@unaffiliated/limcore).
<Hobbsee> [23:31] <LimCore> so, anyone knows how to disable apparmored? in a way that actually works?
<Hobbsee> [23:31] <Hobbsee> i told you how to before.
<Hobbsee> [23:31] <LimCore> well, that unpolite guy kicked me, so I didnt read[23:32] <Hobbsee> firstly, elkbuntu is not a guy.  secondly, you had ample time to read, as you responded twice afterwards.[23:32] <LimCore> stop instead kill? it seems it worked[23:33] <Hobbsee> see?  so you did read it.
<Hobbsee> [23:33] <Hobbsee> please stop lying.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and please, you can't make comments about psych wards.
<Hobbsee> at least, not here.
<Myrtti> psychic ward?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yeah, not till mneptok /parts
<Myrtti> :-P
<Hobbsee> [23:35] <LimCore> Hobbsee: I am not lying, I read log after I written that I didnt read it. Please stop accusing people of lying[23:36] * Hobbsee notes if you want to troll, like you've been doing in -offtopic for days, you can do it elsewhere, too.  That is your final warning - in any channel.
<Hobbsee> [23:36] <LimCore> is it a known problem - printing doesnt work recently - or not?  As it, does it affect all people?
 * elkbuntu wants to go to bed
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'm pondering not making the ban in bugs, per se - just because i've been one of the people telling him off so far.
<Hobbsee> happy to give +o out, though
 * mneptok parts only when mneptok parts
<Hobbsee> thinking of allegations of personal agendas, and such.
 * mneptok just got back from a fun day in Tokyo with persia
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, shame how having a personal agenda of keeping trash out of channels is a bad thing
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah, well.
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: OTOH, given the final warning, if he *does* screw up again, then i'll have no choice but to go thru with it, personal agenda or not.
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> within the hour, no doubt
<mneptok> mommy said if i touch my pink pen it makes the baby Jesus sad.
<Myrtti> mneptok: you've spent too much time with ompaul
<mneptok> Myrtti: oh that's just mean. i may be batshit insane, but at least i'm intelligible. ;)
 * Hobbsee mutters about incompetent users running development releases.
 * Myrtti chuckles
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, network manager appears to be on hiatus for one. they'll be loving that
 * mneptok upgrades to Ubuntu 9.04
 * Hobbsee wishes they'd actually come up with descriptive statements about what doesn't work, rahter than sweeping statements.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: it's a pointless situation
<ikonia> "hi compiz doesn't work in 10.08"
<Hobbsee> "oh yes, printing doesn't work" <long pause>  "only PDFs don't work"
<jussi01> Hobbsee: we have the doesntwork factoid for a reason...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: there is that...
<jussi01> :D
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: interesting.  it's still here on my machine :)
<ikonia> jussi01: may as well just put it on autorespond
<jussi01> hehe
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, im currently upgrading to ibex on the eee
<Hobbsee> nice.
<jussi01> ikonia: we could do it to snarf the words "doesnt work"
<jussi01> :P
<elkbuntu> neeeeeerly finished
<Myrtti> jussi01: hold on...
<jussi01> Myrtti: to what?
<ikonia> jussi01: please update ubottu ;)
<jussi01> ikonia: in regards to?
<jpds> Hobbsee: LimCore hsa discovered ##club-ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> i had a lovely irish lady ring up work today wanting help setting up her ldap email account in outlook. I had to confer with another of the techs since i have no freaking clue how to use outlook. i ask her 'I'll have to confer with the other tech, can i have your name and return phone number' 'yes' *silence* 'you'll have to tell them to me' 'oh....'
 * jpds heads to the shelters.
<Hobbsee> jpds: he's been an integral part of that for ages....
<jussi01> elkbuntu: pm ... :)
<Hobbsee> jpds: he's been one of the main ones in there, along with she who cannot be named, and he who starts with b, and probably also shouldn't be named.
<mneptok> bloodfart?
<jpds> INCOMING.
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<elkbuntu> to where?
 * Myrtti puts on her helmet and covers
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow
<jpds> Fail.
<elkbuntu> aoupi, can we help you?
 * mneptok hugs peer
<aoupi> elkbuntu: nope, just hanging :)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> aoupi, this isnt really a lurking channel
<elkbuntu> see the /topic
<aoupi> are the logs updated realtime?
<mneptok> aoupi: but if you are a Magical Fairy Dazzle-Princess, we might be able to work something out
<jrib> aoupi: no
<stdin> aoupi: logs are usually flushed hourly
<stdin> afaik
<aoupi> ok
<mneptok> stdin: you should see a doctor about that
<Hobbsee> mneptok...
 * Myrtti dons her tutu with tin foil
 * mneptok dispenses glitter and thumbtacks
<elkbuntu> LimCore, state your business here.
<LimCore> hi nalioth, I did as you suggested
<mneptok> you dressed as a barking chimp and danced at the bus station?
<Myrtti> tsk.
 * mneptok did
<LimCore> nalioth: with moving any ranting to -offtopic only. And I got kicked. Interesting thing - I got kicked while in middle of actuall technical discussion. Now that was a surprise :) Is it how ubuntu channels intend to work?
<LimCore> elkbuntu: you kicked me because I didnt immediatelly tried out your solution to problem, or becuse it did not work for me, or what?
<mneptok> LimCore: ranting is not productive. counter-productive actions are against the CoC. the CoC is enforced on Ubuntu channels. so yes, that's how things work.
<elkbuntu> LimCore, the volunteers do not deserve to put up with you, your attitude and your complete lack of manners. please buy a support contract and leave us be.
<Hobbsee> same for -bugs.
<LimCore> mneptok: as I understood nalioth, ranting should be done in ubuntu. Or did I understand wrong?  Either way, I was kicked while discussing technical problem. I dont see no sense in this
<mneptok> LimCore: ranting should not be done in any Ubuntu namespace IRC channels
<LimCore> nalioth: so?
<ikonia> LimCore: I explained to you in a pm the other day ranting is not appropriate in any ubuntu channels
<ikonia> LimCore: I explained this and you agreed to stop
<LimCore> ikonia: and later, as I understood, nalioth said it can be tollerable in -offtopic. Or perhaps I did missunderstood.
<ikonia> LimCore: we had a pretty indepth conversation about it
<ikonia> LimCore: no - he didn't say ranting was allowed in #offtopic
<ikonia> LimCore: he said that would be a place to discuss and talk about issues
<Hobbsee> LimCore: it can be tollerated in -offtopic.  In small amounts.  you have *way* gone over your quota, and are no longer welcome to rant there.
<mneptok> LimCore: i am telling you that your further ranting is not allowed in any Ubuntu channels. full stop.
<Hobbsee> ranting for hours, for many days, and with your attitude and lack of manners, is unproductive, and, as mneptok says, is against the CoC.
<elkbuntu> i am backing up mneptok's statement
<LimCore> [Sun Aug 10 2008] [20:44:18] <LimCore>	you do not want to have a channel where people can express their unhapinness related to some software right?    <nalioth>	 #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Hobbsee tree
<Hobbsee> er, three
<ikonia> LimCore: expressing unhappyness is not ranting
<elkbuntu> and mneptok has a very loose interpretation of the CoC.
<Myrtti> I hate yast2 in a very delicate way. It hates me, I hate it.
<LimCore> elkbuntu: well, why did *exactly* you kicked me?
<LimCore> like, paste a log
<ikonia> LimCore: lets be frank, we had a long conversation about this after you where removed form ubuntu a few days ago - you agreed to stop this.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: if you read earlier, you'll find the answer to that question.
<elkbuntu> LimCore, because our volunteers do not deserve to have to put up with your attitude and rudeness.
<elkbuntu> we are not customer service, yet you treat us like the gum on your shoe.
<LimCore> sure
<LimCore> so, did I said that volunteers are stupid, or anthing like that? because I did not
<elkbuntu> no, you just treated them like shoe gum.
<LimCore> in what line for example?
<elkbuntu> every single one you spoke in that channel
<mneptok> LimCore: here's an idea. we can escalate this to the IRC Council, where i as an Ubuntu member and Canonical employee will make my opinion that you be removed from all Ubuntu channels permanently well known. or, you can slightly alter your behavior, move on, and we can forget this all happened. which do you prefer?
<elkbuntu> more specifically, you aimed an attack about apparmour directly at hobbsee. hobbsee has no influence over apparmor rules.
<mneptok> LimCore: do you know the developer responsible for the AppArmor implementation?
<LimCore> mneptok: you written here several things that are not true, and I belive in truth overall.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and the various attacks on other developers, and ubuntu developers in general.
<mneptok> LimCore: such as?
<LimCore> elkbuntu:  you just siad that EVERY line was attack on someone?   This is not true.
<LimCore> example:  <LimCore>	/etc/init.d/apparmor kill <LimCore>	Killing AppArmor module - failed, AppArmor is builtin: Failed.
<mneptok> LimCore: you don't need to kill AppArmor.
<elkbuntu> LimCore, no, i said every line had the attitude that we are gum on your shoe
<mneptok> LimCore: there is no point to it.
<LimCore> elkbuntu: the line above do not seem to have ANY attitude, as it is technical message
<LimCore> elkbuntu: can you paste line(s) that caused you to kick me, or do you do not belive in things like evidence etc
<elkbuntu> i already have pasted it
<Hobbsee> LimCore: time wasters are not appreciated.
<mneptok> LimCore: care to answer any of my questions?
<LimCore> mneptok: sure, one second
<LimCore> elkbuntu: erm... you pasted quite of my line now in this channel? I dont see it o_o
<LimCore> quote
<elkbuntu> did i not paste it. forgive me, i'm up way past my bedtime because of the problems you're causing
<elkbuntu> <LimCore> Hobbsee: good job, app armored denies me from printing documents
<LimCore> right
<LimCore> I was hoping this was more of expressing unhapiness then strong ranting
<mneptok> LimCore: do you know the developer responsible for the AppArmor implementation?
<Hobbsee> no, personal attacks are not acceptable, at any time.
<LimCore> ok, sorry Hobbsee - I know you are not personally probably respnsible for app
<elkbuntu> right, you're not worth more than my job is, so im off to bed.
<LimCore> I ment it more like "You see, ubuntu have serious QA problems, suddenly file do not print at all - this is horrible for office users"
<mneptok> LimCore: Hardy?
<LimCore> 8.04 adm 64
<mneptok> LimCore: then it's not an AppArmor problem
<mneptok> LimCore: because, you see, AppArmor does not ship with a default ruleset
<LimCore> yeaI finally disabled app armored, and it still did not fix the problem btw
<mneptok> LimCore: therefore, it cannot block *anything*
<mneptok> LimCore: if you have problems configuring AppArmor, and you botched the ruleset while playing, that hardly qualifies as an Ubuntu QA issue.
<LimCore> I didnt touch apparmored.  just my PDFs stoped to print after last upgrade
<Mez> !staff | floodbots in #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (pah)
<ubottu> floodbots in #ubuntu-it: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> LimCore: first, it's "AppArmor." second, and for the second time, AppArmor does not ship with any rulesets or policies
<Dave2> we're already on it
<LimCore> overall, I think you might want to make it clear why any kicks are placed
<Mez> Dave2, cheers ;)
<ikonia> LimCore: if this is costing you money, maybe you should consider a proffesional support contract with canonical
<LimCore> to me, and from log - it could look like if I was being kicked for not agreeing with technical stuff
<mneptok> LimCore: not to mention disabling AppArmor takes all of 10 seconds
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok :: sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor stop
<mneptok> [sudo] password for mneptok:
<mneptok> Unloading AppArmor profiles : done.
<LimCore> why not paste line that is reason of kick in the kick message?
<LimCore> or, how about that idea
<ikonia> LimCore: http://www.canonical.com/services/support one of your constant gripes is that this costs you money. If your unable to support it your self without IRC support and it's effecting your business maybe you should consider http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<ikonia> oops, didn't mean to double post the URL
<LimCore> ikonia: I know, I am evaluating this idea
 * Hobbsee wonders if they'll be happy to be treated like dirt, either.
<mneptok> LimCore: as one of the senior support staff i'd be happy to phone your company at my expense and at your leisure to discuss your support options.
<ikonia> you can't get better service than that
<mneptok> LimCore: however, i will not discuss technical issues without a valid support contract in place. standard desktop support contracts with 9x5 coverage are US$250 per year or 10 cases, whichever comes first.
<LimCore> mneptok: I know, I read the offer long ago
 * jpds wonders what's up with FloodBot4.
 * Hobbsee would also note here that #ubuntu is the only support channel for hardy, and that rants are not permitted there either.  Rants disguised as support questions, etc, also count as rants, and are not permitted there.
<LimCore> yeah
<mneptok> LimCore: i told you how to disable AppArmor. i told you that it has no policies by default. we can now consider this case closed, as i have provided a workaround that is easy to implement until you report the bug to Launchpad or buy a support contract. there is no need to discuss it further on IRC.
<LimCore> and when I wanted to create separate channel where people could move (or be moved to) with rants then you didnt want
<mneptok> LimCore: rants are against the CoC and have no place in Ubuntu IRC namespace
 * Hobbsee notes that trolling is forbidden on freenode, too.
<mneptok> LimCore: what about that is unclear?
<mneptok> thought so. please drive through.
 * Hobbsee notes that endless ranting likely classifies as trolling, too.
<LimCore> mneptok: people either vent, or remain frustrated
<LimCore> just btw
<mneptok> LimCore: try gardening. or judo.
<mneptok> LimCore: the Ubuntu community was not created as a place for you to vent your frustrations.
<LimCore> ok, so to summ up, if you want to avoid being seen as unfair ops, it would be good to note in kick reason why is that
<LimCore> mneptok: btw, this bug is not resolved for me yet.. if you are interested, I will paste in #ubuntu-bugs
<LimCore> bye
<mneptok> thanks for the suggestion. will there be anything else?
<mneptok> ah, OK
<ikonia> mneptok: how can it not be resolved - you've disabled it
<Hobbsee> and no, bugs is not a support channel.
<mneptok> ikonia: hmm?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: because there's no guarentee that it's actually a bug there.
<ikonia> of course not
<ikonia> "appamour has an issue" - ok lets disable it "it still has an issue" ????
<mneptok> pssst ... it's "AppArmor." no "u," yah green-toothed Brit mofos. >:)
<elkbuntu> lol
 * ikonia salutes the flag
<elkbuntu> 'pdfs wont print, it has to be apparmor'
<elkbuntu> did someone try suggest the alternative causes?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: no, "printing doesn't work.  how dare it!  ubuntu sucks!  it's only pdf's, <guesses as to what it might be>"
<jpds> elkbuntu: I blame the lack of LaTeX use-
<Hobbsee> implied, not explicitly said.
<Myrtti> LaTeX!!!!111
<elkbuntu> but seriously, does he have a twin? if this guy has this much bad luck, his twin must be winning the lottery every second week
<Hobbsee> yes, well.  I was wondering about that.
<Hobbsee> he's running kde, seems to pick very much corner-cases, and decides that they're absolutely mandatory, so ZOMGUBUNTUSUCKS!
<Hobbsee> like recordmydesktop.
<mneptok> ZOYG!
<jpds> bug #257603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257603 in cups-pdf "do not pring PDF documents. also apparmored complains " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257603
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i presume he's running various stuff from elsewhere, too.
<popey> PRING!
<Hobbsee> it's pretty hard for just one user to find all this breakage, yet no one else.
<elkbuntu> cant possibly be cups or postscript. has to be apparmor because apparmor still watches you like ceiling cat
 * popey chuckles at "gardening or judo"
<Hobbsee> popey: STATUS:  INVALID;  Ubuntu does not support pringing!
<elkbuntu> ugh. im so going to be hating tomorrow
<elkbuntu> i mean
<elkbuntu> today
<popey> I'll have you know I pring all day!
<Hobbsee> me too
<Hobbsee> popey: oh dear.
<popey> why does rsnapshot magically make more disk space when I run out
 * popey files a bug
<elkbuntu> the PA is in tomorrow, i might take the lazy route and sleep a bit longer
 * popey moos gently at elkbuntu 
<popey> do you have a new job now? hows it going?
<elkbuntu> does your moo turn back time?
 * mneptok grazes gently
<elkbuntu> enough of this ramble, i need sleep
<elkbuntu> stupid commute
 * Hobbsee seconds that, and heads off to bed too
<Hobbsee> so much for going to bed an hour ago...
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> We interrupt this Pici's vaction for an important Happy Birthday to Myrtti: Happy Birthday :)  (or at least *try* to have one) :)
<Hobbsee> what did you do to get vacation?  sacrifice a gerbil?
<Myrtti> ooh, Alko is still open...
<Myrtti> pink bubbly, anyone?
<jussi01> me!
<Pici> I said "I'm going on vaction, try and stop me" and no one did.
<jussi01> Pici: nice work :D
<Pici> Anyway, I now return you to your regularly scheduled ubuntu-ops programming.
 * Hobbsee sees we're back to normal, and randomly sets people on fire
<jussi01> nalioth: or PriceChild - when you get a min, please PM me :)
<Mez> nalioth/PriceChild... can I get my cloak changed to ubuntu/botwrangler/mez ? :P
<Myrtti> oh shush
<mneptok> can i get mine changed to "cranky/old/fart?"
<Myrtti> I want her/highness/pinkprincess
<mneptok> speaking of old farts, i really need a shower.
<Myrtti> besides, you don't look a day older than me.
<Myrtti> take that as a compliment
<Myrtti> it's ment as such.
<mneptok> Myrtti: or is it self-deprecation.
<Myrtti> no, just love
<Myrtti> this is precious
<jussi01> ok, Im off to a work do - probably wont be back for a good 14 hours
<Myrtti> made tar cvjf mozilla-qt.tar.bz2 from the mercurial pull... 158M.
<Myrtti> then made another, but with --exclude=.hg
<Myrtti> 39M
<Myrtti> :-D
<jpds> I'd hate to see how it would be with Bazaar
<Myrtti> oh, and without compression the directory takes about 580M
 * mneptok tootles off to Sleepyland
 * Myrtti opens up a letter from the credit card company, faints
 * Myrtti goes to buy 2dl of pink bubbly
<Myrtti> PARTY!
<aoupi> /PARTY!
<ikonia> anyone know what language killer is speaking in #ubuntu
<Gary> ikonia: square square square to me :p
<ikonia> huh ?
<ikonia> sorry had my hands full
<Gary> all I see are little squares, (I don't have a good font obviously)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> he was a spammer anyway
<ikonia> @btlogin
<emma> Good afternoon dear friends :)
<ikonia> hello emma. What's up ?
<emma> I think there must have been a DCC exploit last night and I was caught up in it.
<ikonia> in what way ?
<emma> I was redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic by the floodbot.
<emma> I don't know, I imagine that some one was making me connect and disconnect repeatedly.
<ikonia> possibly.
<emma> I found I was removed from a lot of channels this morning. It was probably annoying.
<nalioth> jussi01: ping
<ikonia> emma: as long as you can rejoin I don't see a problem
<emma> I followed the instructions in the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic. I changed the port.
<ikonia> sounds good
<ikonia> are you blocked from a channel still ?
<emma> I cannot rejoin that's why I am here. :)
<ikonia> which channel
<emma> #ubuntu
<ikonia> one moment
<ikonia> please
<Mez> ikonia, I'll deal
<ikonia> thank you
<Mez> @bansearch emma
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> jussi01, the bot down?
<Myrtti> hold on
<ikonia> Mez: responding fine
<nalioth> Mez: /lastlog
<Myrtti> ping works
<Myrtti> Mez: try to login in pm
<Mez> nalioth, what about it ?
<Mez> @whoami
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Mez> @btlogin
<nalioth> Mez: it clearly shows her leaving and why
<Mez> nalioth, I wasnt here at that point, my lastlog wont show it
<nalioth> ah, floodbot got her after she dropped from an exploit
<emma> The combination of Mez's intelligence and the AI seems to have done the trick.
<emma> Thanks for the help.
<emma> Will there be anything else?
<Mez> nalioth, can I take a moment of your time in /msg (possible bot)
<Mez> emma, you should be fine now
<emma> Okay great, I'm going to have to ask you to accept my part then, because we ask that some channels not be here when we idle.
<emma> Take care :)
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> sme channels not be here when we idle ?
<Mez> she was saying "I'm sorry I'm going to part, but some channels dont like me idling"
<Mez> she was apologising for following the rules^Wguidelines
<ikonia> ???
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> nalioth, never mind
<Myrtti> the shop didn't have pink bubbly :-<
<Mez> :'(
<Myrtti> but!
<nalioth> Mez: you can always PM me
<nalioth> no need to ask
<Myrtti> I got sweet italian bubbly with the money I got from returning some bottles - and they gave me .65€ in return!
<Mez> nalioth, no problem. I was just asking out of courtesy
<Mez> s/\.//
<Mez> :D
<Myrtti> you can always PM me >-þ
<Mez> who can
<Myrtti> all hawt single linux geeks X-)
<Myrtti> KIDDING!
<Myrtti> chin chin!
<Dave2> beard.
<Myrtti> this is absolutely the best quote ever: Due to inflation, high oil price and a slumping economy; to conserve energy, the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.
<Myrtti> I've got a twisted way of relaxing after a days work
<Myrtti> I'm translating editra to Finnish.
<Myrtti> and, there's definitely something wrong with the universe
<Dave2> hmm, that adds quite a few "hot"s.
<Dave2> err. Wrong channel.
<Myrtti> #UBUNTU IS QUIET!
<Myrtti> look!
 * Myrtti points
<Dave2> scary
<Myrtti> *crickets*
<ikonia> !staff Brent_Hecht flooding multiple channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !staff |Brent_Hecht flooding multiple channels
<ubottu> Brent_Hecht flooding multiple channels: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<PriceChild> ikonia: which chanels?
<Dave2> got 'em, they were doing it this morning too
<ikonia> PriceChild: ubuntu linux wikipedia
<ikonia> so far
<PriceChild> ikonia: looks like Dave2 has it :)
<ikonia> so it does
<ikonia> thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> quiet in here tonight
 * jpds continues to quietly hack away at the ubuntu-dev-tools package.
<nalioth> Seeker`: don't jinx us
<SNuxoll> There's a bot (ntesla) in -ot, someone mind removing it?
<Seeker`> nalioth: Usually there is more chatting
<Seeker`> Or Myrtti zapping stuff with her emp
<SNuxoll> danke nalioth
<Mez> * Received 'DCC SCHAT "X5O!P%@AP[4PZX54(P^)7CC)7}-STANDARD-ANTIVIRUS-TEST-FILE!+H" 0 0 0' from gibson_
<nalioth> <sigh>
<PriceChild> Mez: look at the timestamp
<PriceChild> Mez: and #freenode
<nalioth> wtf is up with people?
<PriceChild> half a dozen times
<nalioth> Mez: don't paste that crap, please
<Mez> nalioth, PriceChild, so if ever someone comes in and starts doing stuff like that - I should go check out the backlog for X different channels ?
<nalioth> Mez: first, /whois the person (they're most likely klined already)
<nalioth> and enable time stamps
<PriceChild> If then after checking the timestamp, you think we don't know about it, then saying "there was a dcc exploit from so and so" rather than repeating the entire string.
<Mez> w/r
<Mez> w/e *
<PriceChild> Reasoning for the above could be given if required.
<OneEyed> test me
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (qwerty)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (_Hodenkeks_)
<jpds> Troll time.
<Seeker`> STOP. Troll time.
<nalioth> klined
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-14
<mneptok> any opers active?
<Flannel> not you!
<mneptok> quite right. i may be a bit crazy, but not enough to take a position as Freenode staff ;)
<Hobbsee> hah
<ajmitch> mneptok: 'a bit'?
<mneptok> ajmitch: i love you, too. :/
<mneptok> :)
 * ajmitch feels loved
<xgfhsdgfhsd> Gramps and KiteWhamoBall spammed me when I joined #ubuntu
<Flannel> xgfhsdgfhsd: alright, we'll look into it.
<xgfhsdgfhsd> ok
<Pelo> evening folks
<Pelo> I joined the network about 2 min ago and I've gotten 2 pms from nicks that instantly disapears
<Flannel> Which nicks?
<Pelo>  Sheri-Preston Micah29392939239
<Pelo> Flannel, dmsuperman says he's getting them to
<Flannel> Pelo: yeah, the problem is they
<Flannel> theyre not actually in the channel, so its someone else doing the watching.  We'll see what we can do though.
<Pelo> they ? are we not blaming "them" anymore ? we're blaming "they" now ?
 * Pelo is getting slow in his old age
<Flannel> Pelo: You're welcome to leave now.  Don't want to keep you here more than you're comfortable. :)
<Pelo> I feel dirty already
<Flannel> All four of htose names have a gecos and realname of "m", and the same IP
<Hobbsee> who else is on that IP?
<Flannel> Last person with a name of m in #ubuntu is alraun(e|1)
<Flannel> 87.225.62.1
<Flannel> Not in my lastlog
<Flannel> but alraune/alraun1 isn't on that same IP
<Flannel> and isn't currently in the channel
<Flannel> (and had real conversations while here)
<Flannel> Ad, more people with same IP
<Myrtti> #freenode been told?
<Flannel> No
<Flannel> Or, not that I know of
<Myrtti> I think I might try to get few more hours of zzZZzz's
<ubottu> BigUrsis called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Phipho)
 * nalioth hates disconnections
 * Flannel disconnections nalioth.
<mneptok> nalioth: murp?
<jussi01> mrgh... who invented hangovers... :/
<bazhang> * [Herma] (n=m@58.56.87.2): m  another 'm'
<bazhang> think that was a hitchcock movie
<Flannel> jussi01: just be glad the patent has expired
<mneptok> why not just ban the "m" ident?
<Flannel> mneptok: Theyre not in the channel, theres someone in the channel sending nicks to rotating nicks
<jussi01> mrgh. shush you
<nalioth> they are gone.
<nalioth> if they come back, it's because they forgot their k-ticket
<bazhang> that sounds final :)
<nalioth> no, they left on their own
<Flannel> bazhang: Don't talk about the people who have disappeared
<mneptok> nalioth: could i get a /canonical/staff/ubuntu/member/mneptok cloak for this nick?
<Flannel> mneptok: want a /kitchen-sink/ in there as well?
<bazhang> haha
<nalioth>  hunky/dory/
<mneptok> Flannel: both my role as a staffer and as a community member are important to me
<Flannel> mneptok: I'm not trying to diminish the cloak in any way.
<bazhang> but would it make the floodbots react?
<bazhang> just kidding btw.
<mneptok> gunh ... Tokyo is HOT today
 * mneptok is meeeeeeelting
<bazhang> wow!
<bazhang> thats close to here
<bazhang> hot here as well :(
<mneptok> bazhang: where are you?
 * mneptok is actually in Kawasaki0ku, Kanagawa
<mneptok> *Kawasaki-ku
<bazhang> taipei mneptok
<mneptok> bazhang: fancy a swim? we could have dinner. ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> have to work mneptok :(
<robotgeek> hmm, had to kickban a troll after a long time!
<mneptok> robotgeek: hmm?
<robotgeek> posting links to obviously racist things.
<mneptok> robotgeek: i got 'im
<robotgeek> sporkf , i guess
<robotgeek> sporkf n=root@70.44.77.165.res-cmts.brd2.ptd.net
<robotgeek> a bit rusty, have not opped in a long time.
<robotgeek> @btlogin
<robotgeek> obviously, i am missing some piece of information :)
<davidwhitewings> about what?
<robotgeek> i was trying to try out the new bantracker commands
<robotgeek> well, its time to go to bed. works beckons tomorrow. have a nice day
<Flannel> What are
<Flannel> hmm
<jussi01> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> jussi01: walrus.
<mneptok> OMG!
<mneptok> OMG OMG OMG
<mneptok> the HDTV in the hotel room has an SD card slot!
<Flannel> mneptok: What about your god?
 * mneptok transfer videos
<mneptok> hmmm ... the TV remote has a button labelled "BS"
<mneptok> i pressed it and got FoxNews
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> !instantrimshot
<ubottu> Ba Dun Tshh! http://instantrimshot.com/
<Mez> having issues Seeker` ?
<Seeker`> trying to get irssi sorted to connect to 3 networks properly
<Seeker`> managed to do everything but set up a different nick on this network to the others
<jpds> Hmm.
<mneptok> Seeker`: /network add -nick efnetnickname -user efnetusername -realname efnetrealname EFnet /network add -nick freenodenickname -user freenodeusername -realname freenoderealname Freenode
<mneptok> etc etc
<jpds> http://osdir.com/ml/network.irc.irssi.user/2006-12/msg00009.html
<Seeker`> yeah, just saw that
<Seeker`> found the syntax in the config and updated it
<Seeker`> hopefulyl this wil be the last restart
<Seeker`> w00t
 * jpds suggests Seeker` add: /wait 2000 to the end of his autosendcmd
<ikonia> mneptok: don't bother arguing it, he's like this with everything
<Seeker`> jpds: I dont have it auto-identify - I dont like having stuff store passwords on my laptop
<mneptok> Seeker`: you don;t use LVM encryption?!!?
<ikonia> mneptok: I try to ignore him and just give a correcting stance to the user in question
<Seeker`> mneptok: nope
<mneptok> *gasp*
<ikonia> or a more "objective" stance I should say
<jpds> Encryption FTW:
<Seeker`> hmm, ive got 2 channels with the same name on different networks; any way to get the statusbar to reflect which network they belong to?
<jpds> Seeker`: So why identify at all? Since anyone can just packet sniff your connection to Freenode as you /msg NickServ ?
<jpds> Seeker`: Which theme are you using?
<ikonia> mneptok: easy tiger, your feeding him
<mneptok> ikonia: extra salty
<ikonia> I know he's a pain/jerk about things,
<mneptok> and he's about to be outclassed in the "painful jerk" competition >:)
<Seeker`> jpds: skan I think
<Seeker`> ikonia: who are you talking about?
<jpds> Seeker`: /set theme
<jpds> Seeker`: #ubuntu, joansomething.
<mneptok> joaopinto
<Seeker`> jpds: yup, skan
<Myrtti> *I* roll my own themes.
<Seeker`> jpds: any ideas?
<jpds> Seeker`: I'm reading the .theme file.
<jussi01> Seeker`: use quassel :P
<ikonia> jussi01: that should be your standard bot respond ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: oh, the head of getdeb.
 * Myrtti larts jussi01 
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah... I should have it snarf "irssi" and respond with "Use Quassel!"
<jussi01> :P
<mneptok> wtf is "getdeb?"
 * jussi01 larts Myrtti
<jussi01> mneptok: horrible
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you don't know?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: http://www.getdeb.net/
<ikonia> ha ha
 * jussi01 larts mneptok
<mneptok> do i want to?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it's where kmos helps out with, if that helps.
<Myrtti> mneptok: whhhuuttt?
<Myrtti> mneptok: you're so... out of date
<mneptok> i pay attention to technologies that matter
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it's similar to automatix, except that you download each bit separately, and you have to uninstall it all before upgrading (at all), as they don't support upgrades.
<Myrtti> mneptok: even I knew getdeb... IN FREAKING 2003!
<jussi01> mneptok: you are so 2006
<Myrtti> or something alike
<mneptok> that explains why i don't know it.
 * Myrtti runs sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade to mneptok 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ie, it's crack
<Myrtti> bwah
<Myrtti> my laundry duty starts in 45
<jpds> Seeker`: Whay does "window =" in "statusbar" in your .irssi/config say?
<jpds> What*
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu's very quiet...it's disturbing
<Myrtti> not as quiet it was 14 hours ago
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Myrtti> I saw five minutes nobody said a thing
<ikonia> most rare
<ikonia> flannel your way too quick
<ikonia> advice time please
<ikonia> who's awake
<jussi01> me
<jussi01> ikonia: ask
<ikonia> ok the user Lifeisfunny in #ubuntu
<ikonia> was a bit of a jerk last time he was in
<ikonia> repeating the question every minute, getting a bit arsey when no-one responded and parting with a smart ass comment
<ikonia> when he came back in, I asked him to calm down in a, be a little patient and people will help if you give them time
<jussi01> ikonia: im reading.
<ikonia> his response was 1:04 <Lifeisfunny> oh go the hell a way
<ikonia> 11:04 <Lifeisfunny> you freakin idiot
<jussi01> ikonia: I think he will earn a forward here soon anyway
<ikonia> yes it would appear that way
<ikonia> but I didn't want it to "start" in the channel, I wanted it to not start, hence pm'ing him
<jussi01> hehe, maybe he just needed to be told... ala Flannel :P
<jussi01> spoke too soon
<ikonia> he's done
<Flannel> ikonia: I had to go look at my /var/www (but don't remember setting them +x anyway, perl/cgi usually needs +x though.
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhh maybe thats why I have +x in my mind
<ikonia> but I would have put money on it until you said it needs +x for php too
<Lifeisfunny> how about a take a number system assigned to Ubotu or something
<jpds> Host looks familiar.
<jussi01> tight...
<Flannel> ikonia: doesn't, you mean
<jussi01> meh, there must be thousands on comcast
<Lifeisfunny> just to let me know,  a mandated half hour delay doesn't guarantee a person would be next, huh?
<ikonia> Flannel: no, I meant I would have put money it needed it until you said the opposite
<Flannel> ikonia: Ah I see
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: there is no queue system
<Flannel> ikonia: I think fast_cgi doesn't require +x, but I honestly don't remember.  Its because php is run by apache itself, whereas the perl stuff would be run on the OS, with the output going through apache
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: people will help when they are free/or can help
<Lifeisfunny> as I thought
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: Half hour delay between repeats of the question.
<ikonia> Flannel: ah, I see the difference
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: Thats a safe rotation for new people waking up, etc.
<Lifeisfunny> Flannel, is that not what I posted?
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: While you wait, search the forums/google/etc
<Lifeisfunny> maybe you don't knwo what mandated means
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: it's not "mandated" it's a guide to help the channel flow
<Flannel> Lifeisfunny: also, I was clarifying, not correcting.
<Lifeisfunny> sounds mandated to me
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: eg: asking every 2 minutes as you have been doing with such a long question is the same as flooding the channel for other users
<elkbuntu> Lifeisfunny, we mandate against excessive repetitiveness. however we only advise half an hour delay. it's up to common sense.
<Lifeisfunny> elkbuntu wants to get in on it now
<elkbuntu> common sense indicates that if it's still on your screen, it's still on other peoples screens, so you dont need to repeat it
<Lifeisfunny> anyone else want to take a turn at the flog?
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: that attitude is not helpful
<ikonia> Lifeisfunny: you've come here for clarification, your getting clarification and your mocking it
<elkbuntu> Lifeisfunny, if you're not going to take advice, just move along and stop wasting people's time.
<jussi01> Lifeisfunny: anything else we can help you with?
<Lifeisfunny> hey,   I'm sitting watching the clock
<Lifeisfunny> what's this latest problem?
 * Hobbsee notes that it's becomming a disturbingly popular trend to waste time, here
<elkbuntu> is he one of the unnameables?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: what else are ops for?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: not sure.
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: oh, i don't know.  actual useful stuff?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i don't recognise the nick, but there are lots of people, from many places, in that category.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: pfft, lies
<Myrtti> elkbuntu you go, girl!
<elkbuntu> heh
<elkbuntu> it just grates me every time some horny idiot in there talks about picking up chicks
<Seeker`> mmm...chicken
<Flannel> elkbuntu: but... dude!  dude, hot babes! dude!
<elkbuntu> !pickup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pickup
<elkbuntu> eeexellent
 * Flannel notes that person in question is *not* from California.
<elkbuntu> !pickup is <reply> Just a tip: talking about finding and/or picking up chicks is rude to the girls and women who are in this channel and dont feel like being 'found' or 'picked up'. This is not a speed dating channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<Myrtti> Elkbuntu hes an allround one, not just horny.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i dont doubt it
<Flannel> Don't want you all getting the wrong idea about Californians.
<Hobbsee> i prefer "sorry, I will never, ever sleep with you."
<Seeker`> i'm assuming that factoid is for the benifit of -women?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, no, it's for the benefit of stopping -ot being the 'talk about picking up chicks' channel
<Myrtti> Oh, that factoid means I cant try to pick up guys... Meh.
<Myrtti> :-)
<elkbuntu> heh
 * jussi01 slaps Myrtti
<jussi01> naughty!
 * Myrtti cries
<elkbuntu> !no pickup is <reply> Just a tip: talking about finding and/or picking up guys/chicks is rude to the people of whichever gender who are in this channel and dont feel like being 'found' or 'picked up'. This is not a speed dating channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> probably safer from the trolldiots
 * Flannel mentions that meta-discussion about the above topic is probably safe.  Not that it ws the original purpose of factoid.  And also, not that I think factoids *ever* get misused.
<Flannel> But, its always editable if it gets misued, so I'm not going to worry about it currently.
<Flannel> Seriously though, what is this guys obsession with J-_?
<elkbuntu> Flannel, meta discussion is, someone like Z blurting out about picking up chicks after an interrogation session... not cool
<elkbuntu> it's not saying it's forbidden, just that it's rude.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Yes, Im aware.  But factoid seems to imply its not.  But Im not worried about it, because we can edit factoid if it gets used.
<Flannel> but, more pressing issues: I can only imagine how uncomfortable J-_ is
<Myrtti> Flannel: he's not obsessed with j-_
<Myrtti> he's obsessed with EVERYONE
<Myrtti> he pm'd me the other day
<Myrtti> "please tell me about Finland and it's culture and people"
<Myrtti> he's been on my ignore and still is, the problem is that he changes his nick and ident and ip more often I change my socks.
<ikonia> who's this user ?
<Seeker`> Myrtti must have manky socks :P
<jussi01> ikonia: which name you want?
<Flannel> Its obvious that J-_ doesn't appreciate it though.  His responses have been increasing in reluctance.
<Myrtti> ASUS-tek, ZAXSES, MSI whatever
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> he has many nicks
<Myrtti> and his English really SUCKS. no matter how many times you lart him with !u - no effect
<Seeker`> lo J-_
<J-_> You can take care of it if you want. :)
 * Myrtti hugs J-_ 
<Myrtti> I feel for you
<Myrtti> the problem is...
 * J-_ huggles
<Myrtti> I'd love to kick him
<Myrtti> but there is no rule against that that I know of
<Myrtti> he's just being a general pain in the butt
<Flannel> Myrtti: "Don't be annoying", "Be considerate", "Be Respectful"
<Myrtti> perhaps...
<Myrtti> but where do you draw the line?
<Seeker`> about 10ft <- way
<Myrtti> his behaviour is borderline teenager
<Flannel> Myrtti: Its stifling other conversations in the channel, which is against freenode policy as far as I know (from memory anyway)
<J-_> I don't mind really. But just hate how the conversing is directed directly to me, and I dunno. Feeling weird, but I don't care. :) I'm an adult.
<Myrtti> someone should have a talk with him - I however am not volunteering since I really don't know what to tell him
<Myrtti> I'm not motherly enough to know what to tell him
<Flannel> Alright, Ill see what I can do.
<Myrtti> he should just be taken into pm and have a chat
<Myrtti> there's plenty of people his behaviour has been putting off
<Myrtti> I for one take a deep breath whenever I see him saying "I'm going to bed now" and he quits
<Flannel> Myrtti: six lines in already :)
<J-_> Thanks
 * Myrtti hugs Flannel 
<Flannel> Well... Ive technically talked to him about it.
<Flannel> In that Ive mentioned it on two ocassions now
<Flannel> but we'll see if he takes it to heart, even without acknowledging that Ive mentioned it.
<Flannel> ikonia: If he has a root password set, it will.
<ikonia> Flannel: yes, but he says it's not - it's scrabmled
<ikonia> if he's set the root password, then he should know it
<Flannel> thats the theory anyway :)
<ikonia> you set it - you should know it
<ikonia> or how to hack it
<Flannel> Unfortunately, people follow stupid guides that tell them to set root passwords and they don't know what theyre doing
 * elkbuntu waits patiently for the relevent bits of the array.org kernel to get into the intrepid kernel
 * elkbuntu wants eee with wifi kthxbai
<jpds> -> #ubuntu-kernel
<elkbuntu> yeah, because i will be the first person to have gone in there to bitch today
<elkbuntu> not
<elkbuntu> it'll happen when it happens
<elkbuntu> (-eeepc is also relevent to the interests)
<elkbuntu> it's just boring to keep getting updates that are not 'really cool kernel fixes to make your stuff work' updates.
<Flannel> mneptok: actually, it was SSL
<mneptok> Flannel: i beg to differ
<Flannel> mneptok: http://www.debian.org/security/2008/dsa-1571
<mneptok> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-2
<mneptok> Flannel: the weakness was in SSL. the problem manifested itself in SSH.
<Flannel> mneptok: the vulnerability was in OpenSSL
<mneptok> (SSL certs were *mostly* OK)
<Flannel> I can't think up a good analogy right now, but if X happens because of Y, fixing X doesn't actually fix the problem.
<Myrtti> honeypuff cereal <3
<Myrtti> Flannel: bridge broken, cars drop to river; solution: make cars that fly.
<elkbuntu> can we make them fly anyway?
<ikonia> jrib: nice spot !
<jrib> ikonia: I was really confused the first time someone started talking about the sabayon distro and I had learned of the program first as well :)
<ikonia> good spot though,
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> see?
<soundray> Has IdleOne been banned from #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> 16:34 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from IdleOne, banned
<Myrtti> ~30 mins ago
<ubot3> Factoid 30 mins ago not found
<Myrtti> heh
<soundray> Myrtti: I don't know what that means... I have him in PM, can you unban him?
<Myrtti> soundray: why does he need you as a proxy?
<Myrtti> brb
<soundray> Okay, I'll ask him to join here
<soundray> Not banned here, good
<soundray> IdleOne: Myrtti said she'd brb
<IdleOne> can I get some help being unbanned from #ubuntu please. not sure why I was banned in the first place
<IdleOne> thanks soundray
<pleia2> IdleOne: 10:06:29 <+Myrtti> 16:34 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from IdleOne, banned
<IdleOne> ctcp notcie?
<pleia2> apparently you issued a channel wide ctcp notice?
<IdleOne> lol that is nuts. I would never flood notice
<IdleOne> what did it say? any idea?
<jrib> I don't even see one in my scrollback
<Hobbsee> hmm.  not an irssi user.
<soundray> IdleOne: it was when we were playing around with Ctrl-Shift-U combinations. I suspect you triggered it with a special key :)
<IdleOne> soundray, hahah that was it
<IdleOne> yes I did issue a notice somehow but was not sure how I did it. using shft ctrl u7c or somesuch
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: removed.  see the usual stuff on "please don't ping the channel, it's annoying", although i can tell it was an accident ;)
<IdleOne> lol Hobbsee /me will read the irc ettiquette :P
<IdleOne> thanks for your help folks :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<soundray> Thanks Hobbsee
<Myrtti> ah jolly good
<Myrtti> mwhahaha
 * Myrtti looks at -ot
<Myrtti> MWHAHA
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Myrtti> I'll lart ZAXSES to kingdom come some day
<Myrtti> my brain seriously hurts
<Myrtti> ;__;
<Myrtti> FCOL
<Myrtti> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Myrtti> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ikonia> jussi01: is your website down ?
<ikonia> I can't get to BT
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> wfm
<ikonia> of course
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> answers to ping...
<jussi01> why of course?
<ikonia> the bots working
<ikonia> but the URL appears dead
<ikonia> jussi01: of course as in "of course it works for you...typical"
<jussi01> heheh
<ikonia> Hmmm I can't get dns resolution on your domain
<ikonia> just your domain failing
<stdin> works for me too
<ikonia> Hmmmm I'm getting no available servers,but only on your domain
<bazhang> @btlogin
<stdin> what DNS(es) are you using
<ikonia> my own
<ikonia> and my ISP's now
<ikonia> same result
<ikonia> (just tested against them)
<bazhang> works here
<ikonia> just tried Demon Internet (another UK ISP) and it can't find an SOA record
<ikonia> are your dns servers alive and well, and are people just running of cache ?
<ikonia> http://www.demon.net/cgi-bin/dig?www.jussi01.com.
<ikonia> or is it just me ?
<ikonia> (could well be just me, but 2 UK isp's and my own dns servers are failing)
<stdin> http://dnstools.com/?lookup=on&portNum=80&target=jussi01.com&submit=Get+Info
<ikonia> Hmmm now I've got a different UK server responding
<ikonia> stdin: dnstools.com doesn't resolve either, looks like some uk dns servers are having issues
<stdin> ikonia: resolves for me on that site, and I'm in the UK
<ikonia> really ??
<ikonia> stdin: who are you on ?
<stdin> blueyonder/virgin media
<mc44> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/97151.html  <-- in case mr Almighty show up again, fyi
<Myrtti> 80.75.108.106
<ikonia> ok, as I've got some uk servers (one of my own in London and a Clients) resolving fine, but my own ISP, my Own DNS and my ISP's refusing
<ikonia> Myrtti: yeah, got the IP
<Myrtti> mc44: intresting
<Myrtti> mc44: thank you
<mc44> I thought it would end up being him ;)
<Pricey> All well?
<Myrtti> so so
<Pricey> :)
<jpds> evening.
<Flannel> Myrtti: He did mention that he'd try and be better
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> well he was *marginally* less annoying
<Myrtti> except doing /me is watching Some Pirated [lololo]XVid.avi
<Flannel> Myrtti: No idea how well he's doing, having just woken up of course
<Myrtti> and hugging people out of the blue, and greeting everyone joining the channel, and asking me to tell MORE about midori and webkit and what not
<Flannel> Myrtti: I think he justdoesn't know when he's doing it. It might be that just mentioning "hey, youre doing it right now" will be enough
<Myrtti> and there he is again
<Flannel> Perhaps he's merely an untrained Bayesian filter.
<Flannel> Or, maybe not, who knows.
<Mez> jussi01, I just did a quick scan over your DNS server, and cant find anything wrong other than your MX setup
<jussi01> MX setup?
<Mez> jussi01, yeah... your MX records point to a CNAME record, rather than an A record, which is against about... 4 RFCs?
<jussi01> Mez: hehe - its the generic godaddy setup...
<PriceChild> Who runs ubot5?
<nalioth> PriceChild: /whois it
<PriceChild> gawd I'm rubbish lately
<PriceChild> hmm and its caught up anyway, thanks nalioth
 * jpds is going to get bashed.
 * Mez is going to get zsh's
<Mez> s/'s/'d/
<jpds> Yay, zsh!
<Mez> jpds, Ah yes, I hear you recently discovered it ?
<jpds> Mez: I've been using it for months.
 * Mez has been using it for years :D
<jpds> Mez: http://ks33313.kimsufi.com/~jpds/configs/zshrc
 * jussi01 recently dicovered it...
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> see, me... I have a nice simple .zshrc
<Mez> http://files.sourceguru.net/zshrc.txt
<Mez> jpds, I like it simple
<Mez> jussi01, oh, twas you
<jpds> 'Tis... compat. Yes.
 * jussi01 just added his blog to planet...
 * Myrtti curtseys
<jpds> Mez: But, I need my Zsh powered Tetris.
<jussi01> jussi01.com for all interested parties...
<Mez> jpds, I did notice that
<Mez> jussi01, no SEF urls?
<Mez> s/SEF/HR?
<Mez> s/\?/\//
<jussi01> huh?
 * Myrtti giggles
<Mez> jussi01, Human Readable URLs
<Mez> compare
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/category/ubuntu/ to http://jussi01.com/?cat=16
<Myrtti> "the other one is shorter!"
<jussi01> meh, thought about it, like shortness.
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> jussi01, what's more important to you. That people can find easily where they are on your website by manipulating the URL, or the URLs not changing?
<Myrtti> note to self: HOT WATER IS FRICKING HOT!
<Myrtti> </end of public informational notice>
<Mez> Myrtti, that just broke my mind
<Mez> it should have been either
<Mez> <end of public informational notice />
<Mez> or
<Mez> </public informational notice>
<Myrtti> burns
<Myrtti> ow.
<Myrtti> I gots a booboo :-<
<Mez> go run it under cold water
<Mez> for 10 mins
<Myrtti> but I don't want to get undressed...
<Myrtti> ahem
<Mez> would you rather horrid scars then ?
<Mez> go run it under cold water..
<Mez> I'm a trained medic..
<Myrtti> actually the pain subsided as I screamed loudly by opened window the F word
<Mez> RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAH!
 * Myrtti whimpers
<Myrtti> no spankin
<Mez> go run it under cold water if you've burnt yourself...
<Myrtti> it's FINE.
<Mez> the pain WILL subside, but thats due to tormented nerve endings
 * Mez growls
<jussi01> hehe
 * Myrtti goes to have a cold shower
<Myrtti> and you can think in your sick little minds *what* for
<Myrtti> Mez is a meanie
<Flannel> Myrtti: You'll thank him later
 * Mez hugs Myrtti
<Mez> good
 * nalioth issues a curse towards his ISP
 * Myrtti peeks out behind the shower curtain
<Myrtti> UNCLE MEZ CAN I COME OUT NOW?
<jussi01> uncle?
<Mez> you must already be
 * Myrtti shows her tongue at Mez
<Myrtti> fooled you
 * Mez sighs
<Myrtti> :-þ
 * jpds just noticed: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/97151.html
<Flannel> jpds: Some people only have fun by causing trouble
<Myrtti> jpds: you're lagging
<Myrtti> 18:50 < mc44> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/97151.html  <-- in case mr Almighty show up  again, fyi
<Myrtti> 23:04  * jpds just noticed: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/97151.html
<jpds> Blah, I never bother with blogs.
<jpds> s/never/rarely/
<Myrtti> jpds: that was mc44 here
<Myrtti> on this channel.
<Myrtti> you're lagging, as I said.
 * Myrtti sighs
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's up?
<Seeker`> the ceiling
<Myrtti> I should leave home tomorrow morning to first have a meeting with The Customer and then off to drink alcholic beverages supplied by my employer.
<Myrtti> I really couldn't be bothered to do either, as I'd rather be someplace totally else, but...
<Myrtti> also, bored to pieces
<mneptok> ikonia: around?
<ikonia> just about
<mneptok> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<ikonia> I'd just set my status to asleep
<mneptok> 05:03 -joaopinto(n=future@nat/ibm/x-411bd08e5e5937aa)- You really need to control your "show-off" abilities
<ikonia> but saw your highlight
<ikonia> mneptok: what's that about ?
<mneptok> dunno. just woke up and had that /notice
<ikonia> mneptok: from who ?
<ikonia> mneptok: about who ?
<mneptok> joaopinto, to me
<mneptok> pot. kettle. etc.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> took me a second for the nick to kick in
<ikonia> he's an issue
<mneptok> he is for me. now.
<mneptok> i note the IBM hostmask
<ikonia> yes,
<mneptok> nice way to address a longtime shareholder.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> "fire him"
<ikonia> you pay his wages
<mneptok> nah. i wouldn't do that, as i'm not a vindictive show-off.
<ikonia> ha ha
<mneptok> if i was, we'd know each other better because i'd attend Guild meetings.
<ikonia> he is worth keeping an eye on, as he doesn't do what's best for the user, just what's best in his mind for an elite status
<mneptok> exaaaaaactly
<mneptok> "show off"
<ikonia> mneptok: I get that sort of thing from him all the time
<ikonia> because I don't tell the normally new user in question the %100 correct way to do something, rather the best way to achieve there goal
<ikonia> anyway, bed, you caught me as I was about to log off
<ikonia> night
<mneptok> nighty
<ompaul> morning
<mneptok> heya ompaul
<ompaul> mneptok, welcome
<mneptok> gunh. 16 hours of flying today.
<mneptok> *retch*
<PriceChild> mneptok: how come you're all over the place?
<mneptok> PriceChild: training
<PriceChild> you're training others?
<mneptok> yessir
<PriceChild> I'm going to allow that.
<PriceChild> have fun :)
 * Myrtti huggles mneptok 
<ompaul> mneptok, where you these days?
<mneptok> ompaul: this morning? Tokyo. this afternoon? Montreal.
<mneptok> (yay for the international dateline)
<ompaul> mneptok, and you are where?
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I need a way to crash something so badly it evokes apport
<ompaul> Myrtti, what kind of a program?
 * ompaul grins evilly 
<Myrtti> oh, did that already
<Myrtti> sh -c 'kill -SEGV $$'
<Myrtti> now I need to poke pitti
<nalioth> Myrtti: Microsoft can oblige you.
<ompaul> nalioth, they would never support apport
<ompaul> reveal what the program was doing
<ompaul> ohh noes couldn't have that
<Myrtti> I just need to ask him if it's possible to make such a version of apport that would allow me to modify some information of the report before sending it to launchpad
<Myrtti> because I'd really love to send in all the bug reports I can, but I need so check that they don't contain any unnecessary information and sanitize them if needed...
<Myrtti> oh sigh
<Myrtti> I'm procrastinating going to bed again
<ompaul> Myrtti, go
<ompaul> no don't
<ompaul> go
<ompaul> go
<ompaul> whatever ;-)
<Myrtti> gunatt
<PriceChild> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/97151.html
<Myrtti> you're definitely lagging
<Myrtti> PriceChild: hop into a time machine, go back six hours
<Myrtti> really, really going to bed now.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hehe sorry :)
<PriceChild> just noticing this on planet
<jussi01> ooh, thanks for the mail PriceChild :D
<ompaul> that is nice
<ompaul> don't mess with mr angry
<PriceChild> Daniel Stone's blog also makes me happy.
<PriceChild> well not happy seen as it was a bad thing that happenned
<PriceChild> but I'm sure you know what I mean
<jussi01> hehe, yeah
<moo_cow> the colors arent displaying correctly with videos in ubuntu. the people are purple.
<PriceChild> moo_cow: you might want to try turning compiz off, and asking in the support channel, #ubuntu
<moo_cow> PriceChild: when i go to system>preferences>appearance, it is set to none. here's an example of what im talking about. http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn6595kf3.jpg
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-15
<Mez> yay for blog posts about vanity emails ;)
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/148
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<corq-FL> test me
<corq-FL> *doh*
<corq-FL> if anyone has time, I have applied the patch to my router and I believe, finished all the instructions to get back into #ubuntu, if anyone has a moment to test me. thx.
<elky_work> Q:  We have a bunch of machines here by WBI.  Does anyone know anything about this company?  Do we have a support agreement with them?
<elky_work> A:  The computers are from IBM and have been installed in the rack upside down.
<elky_work> true story. just happened to my boss.
<Hobbsee> HAH!
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (afaq)
<Myrtti> dear lord I hate browsers.
<Myrtti> WAKEY WAKEY RISE AND SHINE
<robotgeek> thanks Myrtti , now i can go back to bed :)
 * Mez yawns
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> mornings...
 * Hobbsee bans mornings.
<Myrtti> TIS A WONDERFUL DAY!
<Myrtti> NO GRUMPING!
 * Myrtti jumphuggles jussi01 
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> yay Myrtti is happy!! now let me sleep...
 * Myrtti tugs jussi01s hand
<Myrtti> no sleeping
<Myrtti> I want someone to play with
<jussi01> What is up with you today? why so happy?
<Myrtti> BAH, LAG
<elky_work> Myrtti: how many coffees today?
<Myrtti> elky_work: only half a pot espresso
<Myrtti> jussi01: loverly people having loverly things happening today, and I get to sleep in a hotel!
<jussi01> right. mrgh... got to get up and go to work. talk later
<elky_work> what is with all these hotels of late? are you off partying with geeks again?
<Myrtti> stupid lag.
<Myrtti> yeah, company summer party
<elky_work> nie
<elky_work> nice*
<Myrtti> employer pays this time
<elky_work> i'm so over this week
 * Myrtti kicks the web server
<elky_work> heh
 * Myrtti kicks opera
<elky_work> just kick the whole internet, save the time of iterating through each part that sucks
<Myrtti> I'd rather not kick my phone
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/37642/
<Myrtti> note: "Drowning without written permission is against the company policy and forbidden during the cruise."
<Myrtti> oh btw
<Myrtti> nick "ubuntu" is on the exploit victim list
<Myrtti> which I think is not a good thing?
<elky_work> Myrtti: remove at discretion
<nalioth> Myrtti: 'ubuntu' is used by anyone with a default client or liveCD
<Myrtti> nalioth: exactly why it is a bad thing
<nalioth> not necessarily the same user that was affected
<elky_work> nalioth: which is why it's not a good idea
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> I've got no idea how to remove the banforward...
<Myrtti> well I do
<Myrtti> but to remove from the bots?
<elky_work> floodbot code needs to be updated with a whitelist of 'do not quarantine'
<Myrtti> or do they sniff it automagically?
<elky_work> Myrtti: exploit can be set on a nick, so i assume it can be removed from it too
<Myrtti> elky_work: yeah, they also need to include *.canonical.com to the list of hosts not to be warned about having multiple connections
<Myrtti> :-P
<elky_work> Myrtti: and /nat/*
<elky_work> tbh
<Myrtti> yup, though doesn't all nat cloaks still get a unique id in the end?
<Myrtti> s/doesn't/don't/
<elky_work> dunno
<Myrtti> but I'm not going to join #ubuntu today as my connection possibilities are somewhat limited
<Myrtti> so if the removal of the nick ubuntu from the victims list requires that, I'm not going to do it
<Myrtti> anyway, the train is arriving to Pasila, so I'll sod off.
<bazhang> first victim of ultamatix sighted
<Seeker`> ultamatix?
<bazhang> !ultamatix
<ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<jussi01> hrm, how long does it take for posts to hit planet I wonder...
<jussi01> well not too long anyway :D
<bazhang> platyhelminth quit message
<bazhang> * platyhelminth has quit ("I love to kill people")
<bazhang> that must be against the CoC
<elkbuntu> jussi01, you blogged about the ultabreaksit death?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> ultrabreaksit
<jussi01> hehe
<elkbuntu> aww just about firefox
<elkbuntu> bazhang, got a log of the ultabreaksit diagnosis?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, the guy who had his machine borked? I already deleted his sources.list; needless to say it was gruesome :)
<bazhang> he did pastebin it at the time I mentioned it though elkbuntu
<bazhang> wow. just reading about baron1984s bannage from all things ubuntu. (via planet.ubuntu.com)
<elkbuntu> ooh... almightycthulhu is baron1984?
<elkbuntu> this makes a crapload of sense now
<jussi01> elkbuntu: welcome to the world of up to dateness :P
<elkbuntu> jussi01, shuddup :Þ
<jussi01> heheh
<elkbuntu> geez
<elkbuntu> i hope he's not on the network anywhere
<jussi01> whys that?
<Flannel> Is that the first ultamtix casualty we've seen so far?
 * Flannel just got home from presenation, apologises for living in the past.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, first we've noticed
<bazhang> yup
<Flannel> That's good, Hopefully it'll fizzle.
 * Flannel believes in wishful thinking.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, um... because if what mjg says is true, it'll be a fun weekend
<bazhang> !ultrabreaksit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultrabreaksit
<bazhang> hmm
<jussi01> heh
<elkbuntu> alias time
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> Isn't it ulta?
<Flannel> not ultra
<bazhang> ultra is funnier
<jussi01> !ultabreaksit is <alias>ultamatix
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> !ultabreaksit is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultabreaksit is
<jussi01> !ultabreaksit
<ubottu> ultamatix is not supported by Ubuntu. It can cause system damage and should not be used, if you need support with it please go to http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1365 for support. If you refer or suggest users install Ultamatix you are subject to a warning the first time, a removal from channel for second time and a ban for the third time.
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> :)
<elkbuntu> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elkbuntu> bazhang, btw, if someone asks for something like network manager that doesnt require gnome or kde, suggest wifi-radar - graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles
<elkbuntu> not sure how alike it is, but it should make wifi easier at least
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thats handy to kmnow
<ikonia> know
<elkbuntu> ikonia, no prob. also, a desktop-independant stickynote alternative is xpad
<elkbuntu> doesnt have wikilinking like tomboy though
<ikonia> these 3rd part repo's are killers
<ikonia> everyone wants to use them, yet the people who maintain them send them here for support
<elkbuntu> i know
<elkbuntu> not everyone, just everyone who thinks they know better than the developers
<elkbuntu> oh wow. <3 the new network manager in ibex
 * Seeker` wants his desktop back so he can play with ibex
<elkeee> im playing with it on here
<elkeee> but seriously, networkmanager-applet 0.7.0 is hawt
<jussi01> it was real buggy for me on hardy
<jussi01> oh, hang on, that was knetwork manager
 * Dave2 considers upgrading his laptop to it, now it's no longer essential.
<elkeee> Dave2, this is my email machine. my email is in imap so it doesnt matter if it b0rks
<elkeee> well, every machine i touch is my email machine, this is just my portable one
<Dave2> My laptop is the machine with nothing important on it any more. When I was in uni, it was important, since I needed it for lecture notes. Now it'd just be a pain if it stopped working, but not crucial.
<Dave2> (Incidentally, I do remember fighting with network-manager quite a few times in uni. And recently, too, where it latches on to a network and refuses to change.)
<elkeee> yeah, that's irritating
<elkeee> the whole gui has changed for the ibex version though. incorporates all networky things better. i think you could always get to them from there, but now it's smooth as
<jussi01> kahrytan: what can we help you with today?
<ikonia> kahrytan: I can see you active in ##windows, could you please respond
<kahrytan> my bad
<kahrytan> Anyone know status of me being unbanned from -offtopic?
<ikonia> I can't see you banned in -offtopic
<kahrytan> ikonia»  closer
<ikonia> closer ?
<kahrytan> look close at list
<kahrytan> It's near emma's ban
<ikonia> I suggest you speak to the person who banned you
<kahrytan> And note I said status
<ikonia> why is that of note ?
<kahrytan> It's an irc council thing
<jussi01> kahrytan: I suggest you wait for one of the council to come along - they are the ones who would know
<kahrytan> and the ban was months upon months ago
<kahrytan> What with the double nick jussi01 ?
<bazhang> @btlogin
<kahrytan> bazhang»  bt?
<ikonia> kahrytan: that wasn't to  you
<jussi01> kahrytan: I suggest you come back in 5-8 hours - when more council members would be around
<kahrytan> jussi01»  as in goto bed.
<kahrytan> its 1am here
<jussi01> kahrytan: yes, then try in the morning your time.
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01 
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> I'm here enjoying an Open Task (ie apple cider) and talking workstuff with buncha nerd
<Myrtti> s
<Myrtti> and also the Jackass :-D
<jussi01> I hope he sees this... :P
<jussi01> relay from -offtopic:
<jussi01> [14:38:22] <Sinnerman> jussi01: we were talking about how to streamline help in #ubuntu; basically, the idea is to use that channel to direct you to another channel more appropriate to your query, such as #ubuntu-wifi, and if you have a question that's been answered before, you get to check out a web page/howto about it. and if you still have questions, it gets answered there kinda thing.
<elkeee> ugh, not this again
<elkeee> yes #ubuntu is annoying now. no it will not be better as a switchboard
<jussi01> :)
<Seeker`> I've lost count of how many times I've seen that suggestion
<Seeker`> and I cant believe how many people suggest something thats such a bad idea
<jrib> if people would do a better job of asking questions it wouldn't be as bad
<Pricey> Myrtti there is an easier way to remove from quarantine
<Pricey> Eek
<Pricey> Im getting my commands mixed up, ignore me
<Seeker`> /ignore Pricey
<Pricey> You're evil
<Pricey> Hmm kah been back?
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> yay ibex. flashing red screen. wf
<Pricey> Don't tempt me...
<Pricey> I.ve just realised what those small squares in the corner are.. They represent channels :)
<elkbuntu> ibex on the eeepc
<Pricey> Anyway, have fun. I'll have a chat with him later after work if he returns.
<Hobbsee> man, these comments on mjg59's blog are great.
<jpds> Hobbsee: Epic fail.
<Hobbsee> jpds: yeah...
<elkbuntu> heh
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: link?
<jpds> Seeker`: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/
<Hobbsee> yeah, taht.
<elkbuntu> mjg is a god
<xnv> Is it actually against policy to send someone a Google link that includes a link that answers their question?
<ikonia> xnv: no
<ikonia> xnv: from what I've just read, unop was just explaining that telling people to search google's not always the best form of support
<stdin> it's only against the guidelines to tell them to "go google it"
<bazhang> giving them the link is better than the long google search string however
<stdin> yes, giving them a link to a google search is a bit rude is most peoples opinions. pick the best link from the search results and give them that instead
<stdin> some people may not actually have as much "google-foo" as the rest of us
<xnv> Hmm. While I agree it's not quite as nice, I think it makes the channel prone to abuse by people who use it as their own personal search engine filter.
<bazhang> xnv some folks are just less able to use google and such tools
<xnv> And so when I can paste the person's question into Google and get the answer, it seems appropriate to link them that way.
<bazhang> ubottu google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<xnv> bazhang: Agreed, but if they can type their question into the channel, they should be able to type it into Google
<stdin> if you can take the time to post the question in google and post back the search URL, you can post back the first hit ;)
<bazhang> xnv, they know about google already; we are smarter than google :)
<xnv> bazhang: Well, what they want (and what I want, but don't do any more) is have someone else go parse the answer for me and just tell me what to do.
<xnv> bazhang: Then there are others that, as you say, don't have google-fu. To me the difference is clear if cut&paste works. :)
<bazhang> xnv, as we cant tell who does and does not have the google-fu, we err on the side of generosity as this is what Ubuntu is all about :)
<stdin> if you don't want to do some leg work for the person asking for help, then you don't have to reply at all. part of the IRC Guidelines is "When helping: be helpful", which is where the policy on posting google (or other search engine) search links comes from
<bazhang> xnv, was there anything else? this channel has a no idle policy.
<xnv> bazhang: Oops, sorry.
<Myrtti> Hello kids!
<bazhang> <Gnea> KlrSpz: well, hate speech is discouraged here. please do not do it again.
<bazhang> * AlmightyCthulhu has quit ("Leaving")  thought he was banned in #ubuntu
 * stdin doesn't see any active bans on him in #ubuntu
<bazhang> so mjg needs to update his blog :)
<Myrtti> Please kick my butt if I start to be too annoying?
<bazhang> that day will never arrive
<Myrtti> You think? Its not even 6pm and I annoy myself...
<bazhang> Asus, on the other hand...
<Myrtti> True.
<Myrtti> He annoys everyone...
<Myrtti> Ill give you that.
 * bazhang doesnt understand the clamor for folks banned in -ot to get back in
<Myrtti> Its a channel Ive been longest on freenode...
<bazhang> so its to see you!
<bazhang> no wonder!
<Myrtti> Ha.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Ander)
<bazhang> zaapiel in -ot
<ikonia> eveything cool ?
<bazhang> zaapiel is on an 040 spree in ot
<bazhang> whoever has privileges there should take a look.
<ikonia> can't do anything
<ikonia> but yes, needs stopping quick sharp
<bazhang> indeed.
<bazhang> the usual !factoids make nary a dent in him
<ikonia> Pici: elkbuntu you awake ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: how about you ?
<ikonia> Gary: mneptok Hobbsee ?
<bazhang> Clubuntu> Come to ##Club-Ubuntu -- an oasis of Ubuntu liberty on Freenode. We are centered on Ubuntu but open to everything else. This is the premier channel for people who love Ubuntu and the freedom to choose their own adventure. | Official website coming soon!
<bazhang> staff may wish to see that ^^
<bazhang> * Clubuntu (i=4b39bdce@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-fd6073b54570f452) has joined #ubuntu
<stdin> * ##ubunteens n=WahWah adsl-75-57-189-206.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net irc.freenode.net smitherz H+ :0 WahWah
<stdin> * adsl-75-57-189-206.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net :End of /WHO list.
<stdin> ^that's their real host
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> nice work stdin
<stdin> it says it in -monitor ;)
<stdin> [18:33]<FloodBot1> Clubuntu (*!*@adsl-75-57-189-206.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> one of those high-up ops, eh?
<stdin> you should be able to join there too
<bazhang> I do, but the bots there do a /whois on me :)
<bazhang> The Pici is BACK!
<Pici> only sorta
<Pici> ;)
<bazhang> :)
<Pici> but vacation has been good
<bazhang> this has a been a rotten week without you
<bazhang> but good to hear you had a vaca
<bazhang> +tion
<jussi01> Pici: stoplying... you were in the factoid factory slaving away... :P
<Pici> Maybe thats what I wanted you to think
<jussi01> Pici: I am big brother... I have my eye on you.... :P
<nalioth> bazhang: why would staff want to see ##club-ubuntu ?
<bazhang> nalioth, the spammer?
<nalioth> bazhang: i'm not following you
<bazhang> thought spam was a freenode issue; my mistake.
<jussi01> nalioth: the User Clubuntu was spamming about ##club-ubuntu if i read correct
<PriceChild> In what channel, triggered?
<nalioth> bazhang: it is, but your post made no sense to me  ( perhaps i'm not reading it correctly )
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm on it
<nalioth> i've found the culprit
<bazhang> nalioth, my apologies.
<bazhang> been watching ot and ubuntu and my head is spinning
<nalioth> ok, bazhang i tracked the spammer down and completely ruined his/her day
<bazhang> nalioth, sorry to disturb you
<nalioth> not a problem, your original paste was confusing
<bazhang> I confess to being confused at the time
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, LEVI4TH4N said: ubottu: sorry is not good enough. you are now on /ignore.
<nalioth> alrighty then.
<bazhang> sometime early next week (likely Mon.)
<Gary> 3
<Flannel> 7
<Myrtti> Whut?
<Flannel> Myrtti: What?
<nalioth> 10, of course
<jussi01> 17?
<PriceChild> I was just about to /win somewhere but now I've forgotten where.
<jussi01> PriceChild: /win ?
<Pici> /lose
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 would like to /lose a few people...
<Myrtti> Right.
<bazhang> zaap is top of my list
<Myrtti> I haz no backlog
<bazhang> be thankful
<Myrtti> I am. Also very drunk.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> all the better
<Myrtti> I think so too.
<bazhang> forgot I did not have privileges in there and did a /cs kb zaa<tab>
<Myrtti> Im happy Im on mobile.
<nalioth> apologies for the ubot3 dancing.  my ISP sucks and i can't get the bot to run on a remote host
<jussi01> nalioth: would you like an account on my server for backup?
<jussi01> nalioth: your bot dir should be able to be tarred and copied straight across - everthign should already be installed
<Seeker`> I should really find a new shell
<kahrytan> Aloha
<jussi01> Seeker`: Ive plenty of space and bandwidth (160gb hdd, 10/10 connection if needed)
<kahrytan> am i too late jussi01 ?
<Seeker`> jussi01: I just want an irssi shell
<jussi01> Seeker`: yeah, I can do that
<jussi01> kahrytan: ask away
<kahrytan> Wheres the irc council members?
<jussi01> kahrytan: around. just ask.
<kahrytan> 160gb hdd.. must be a laptop
<jussi01> kahrytan: you are here for a reason, please use your time wisely
<kahrytan> jussi01»  irc council already knows my reason.
<nalioth> we do?
 * nalioth looks for his ESP hat
<nalioth> darn, out of batteries  :(
<kahrytan> nalioth»  because of my paste very months old ban in -offtopic. OR do you guys even communicate?
<kahrytan> *past
<kahrytan> old by few months old since like march
<Nafallo> !nickspamming
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickspamming
<Flannel> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Nafallo> ugh. no URL...
<Flannel> URL to what?
<Nafallo> thanks anyway.
<Nafallo> some hateful page that gives five million reasons to avoid it :-)
<kahrytan> Nafallo»  because it is inconsiderate of others in the channel.
<Flannel> Nafallo: Oh, here: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<Nafallo> Flannel: thanks :-)
<Flannel> Nafallo: That's linked from the IRC guidelines, if you needed to know how to direct someone there
<Nafallo> naah. other network :-)
<Nafallo> people annoy me, and I'm too lazy to argue ;-)
<kahrytan> Nafallo»  I wish I had your laziness
<kahrytan> Nafallo»  If I was to lazy to argue, i would get into trouble with -ops far less
<Nafallo> kahrytan: what would you do with it? :-)
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> hehe
<nalioth> this is not a social or support channel
<nalioth> kahrytan: your request has been noted
<kahrytan> nalioth»   That was said last month
<kahrytan> nalioth»  Goodbye.  I got email to list as well. Don't ignore it.
<Seeker`> stdin: ping
<stdin> Seeker`: pong
<Seeker`> stdin: mind if I PM you?
<stdin> nope :)
 * Pricey notices a lack of kah.
<nalioth> Pricey: did you want him back?
<Pricey> I think I'm happy.
<jussi01> Pricey: you_think_ ?
<jussi01> :P
<PriceChild> jussi01: I'm often shown to be wrong.
<PriceChild> Is kah banned anywhere else?
<nalioth> not that i'm aware of
<ubottu> Flare183 called the ops in #ubuntu (MonsieurY)
<jussi01> quiet tonight...
<Seeker`> dont jinx it
<jussi01> hehe
<nalioth> no, don't.  it's raining trolls right and left elsewhere
<Seeker`> where?
<nalioth> elsewhere on the network
<nalioth> do you want me to direct them toward #ubuntu ?
<Seeker`> doesn't bother me, I'm not an op there
<Seeker`> :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: oh shush boy...
<jussi01> PriceChild: still up?
<PriceChild> jussi01: I am indeedy.
<Seeker`> PriceChild never sleeps
<Seeker`> he just checks his eyelids for holes occasionally
<jussi01> PriceChild: could you give a little more clarification on how to document "Evidence of activity within IRC (quality, quantity and duration)" ?
<Seeker`> jussi01: provide every public log that you are active in
<jussi01> Seeker`: right... and people are going to read through the last year and a half of logs? even if I had them?
<Seeker`> maybe...
<PriceChild> That's an odd bit tacked onto that bullet point.
<jussi01> right :)
<jussi01> PriceChild: me thinks that maybe the afore mentioned things are the evidence - and that is an explanation of why you need them
<jussi01> am I correct?
<PriceChild> jussi01: I think that would be a good way to go about it.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ok :)
 * jussi01 is thinking how to structure his wiki page well - any tips?
<PriceChild> jussi01: don't forget to support the that bit with mentioning the bot also.
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah, good point
<PriceChild> That document should have something at the top telling people not to edit it
<PriceChild> maybe
<jussi01> yeah it probably should have something
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-16
<Myrtti> I've died and gone to heaven. Really. Sheets in hotel beds...
<Myrtti> Ahh.
<nickrud> no sheets at home?
 * Flannel thinks Myrtti must sleep on cardboard boxes at home.
<nickrud> nah, probably guinea pig hides (the dark secret)
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I do have sheets at home, but none of this quality.
<Myrtti> and duvets don't actually compare either.
<Mez> Myrtti, go buy egyptian cotton with a high thread coung
<Mez> cont *
<quentusrex> testme?
<quentusrex> << test me >>
<quentusrex> test me
<quentusrex> help?
<Flannel> quentusrex: You should do it in the other channel
<quentusrex> thanks flannel, but I did... and nothing happened except that I received the malformed packets. But I didn't get disconnected....
<bazhang> try now quentusrex
<bazhang> quentusrex, please part from here as there is a no idle policy (see /topic)
<quentusrex> ok
<elkbuntu> quiet caturday
<Flannel> That's because its friday.
<ubottu> zcat[1] called the ops in #ubuntu (master_ getting a bit irritating)
<bazhang> getting a bit irritating? haha
<elkbuntu> Flannel, not here it isnt
<elkbuntu> it's 1pm on caturday
<Flannel> elkbuntu: You're crazy.
<elkbuntu> no, just living in the future
<Flannel> Mmmm, you obviously control one point twenty one gigawatts.
<elkbuntu> hmmm... <FloodBot1> Clubuntu (*!*@adsl-75-57-189-206.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net) is being let into #ubuntu from a gateway
<Flannel> Again?
<Flannel> moo_cow: How can we help you?
<Myrtti> oy. headache
<xgfhsdgfhsd> I have a complaint regarding a translator that is making false translations
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda|Away said: !punctuation is Please try and use correct punctuation in your posts. It makes things alot easier to read when it's neat. Thankyou
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda|Away said: !ot is This is the Ubuntu support channel, please dont use this channel for general chit chat. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> nöf
<Flannel> How can we help you Bodsda?
<Bodsda> Flannel, i sent in 2 or three factoid changes which i wanted to talk about, ive been in here 5 or 6 times to ask to have them changed, i never get an answer, yes or no
<Flannel> Bodsda: offtopic is used in a number of channels, making it specific to #ubuntu isn't really as beneficial as it seems.  Also, if someone isn't "getting" the factoid, just explain it.
<ubottu> Lynoure called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Bodsda> Flannel, The problem is it doesnt at all convey any signs that the person reading it is being offtopic, its more of a channel list
<Flannel> Bodsda: Most people get it when you're addressing them with it, and again, there's nothing wrong with typing something out explaining it if they're not understanding.
<Flannel> Factoids aren't supposed to replace actual interaction afterall.
<Bodsda> Flannel, i thought one of the points of having an off topic factoid was so we didnt have to keep typing it to people
<Bodsda> it is one of the most commonly used factoids, which no longer has any meaning
<Flannel> Bodsda: I've said it a few times already: the current factoid is sufficient for most people.
<Bodsda> Flannel, what is it sufficient at? It certainly does not display to the intended person that s/he is being offtopic
<Flannel> Bodsda: Yeah it does.  If I say "Bodsda, wine support is in #winehq" most people would think "oh, hey, maybe I should go to #winehq"
<Bodsda> Flannel, yes, but if i say "Hey flannel, #ubuntu is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat and #ubuntu+1 is for the next release of ubuntu. Welcome!         That doesnt tell them that they are being offtopic, especially if it is an irc first-timer
<Flannel> Bodsda: If it is so broken, why does it work most of the time?
<Bodsda> Flannel, I never said it was 'broken' I said it does not convey to the user that s/he is being off topic
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, it people are not so stupid they cannot figure that talkign about their dog is not support
<elkbuntu> s/it//
<Bodsda> I fail to see how that is relevant to the factoid being of little help elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, i do. since they are not stupid, they do figure out that it's directed at them, and they do move to the appropriate area
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, from experience, this is not the case 100% of the time, wheras with the old factoid, not only did they know about the offtopic channel, they also new that they should go there and stop chit chatting in the support channel
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, from experience, i do not find the success rate to be any less with the current version.
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, So you have no problem with the factoid being pointless, and im wasting my time here?
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, i have no problem with the factoid as it's currently effective. if by 'wasting my time' you mean 'i've voiced my opinion' then sure.
<Bodsda> I have voiced my opinion and i dont believe it has been takin seriously
<Flannel> Bodsda: You're entitled to your opinions, but that's not the case.
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, we did take it seriously, but we're not going to change things just because you say
<bazhang> holycow, how may we assist you.
<Bodsda> I feel i have a legitimate reason for it to change, just because you think it works as well does not change the fact that it does not tell the person that they are being offtopic, it merely points them to a bunch of other ubuntu related channels
<Flannel> bazhang: He's redirected here
<bazhang> Flannel, he is banned?
<Flannel> bazhang: from k-kde4
<bazhang> aha
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, you've voiced your opinion. you have no further need to be here.
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, I'l leave in a second, I would just like to know if you can tell me, what was the reason for the factoid to be changed to what it is now?
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, because there are varying levels of offtopic, not just -offtopic offtopic.
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, So why not have varying levels of factoid? Why change it for the most gentle and honest case, leaving the more serious ones without a factoid?
<Flannel> Bodsda: Not "severity" levels
<elkbuntu> +1 discussion is also offtopic in #ubuntu.
<Flannel> Bodsda: Talking about +1 is offtopic in #ubuntu, talking about released versions is offtopic in +1, etc.
<Bodsda> yes, i dont see your point, talking about someone dead grandmother is off topic but you dont put that in the factoid
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, we have given you our reasons. you're not obliged to agree. you have given us your opinions. we're not obliged to agree.
<elkbuntu> however taking up extended periods of our time is not considerate.
<Bodsda> actually elkbuntu you have not answered my question
<jussi01> Could we not just prepend "Hi, you seem to be offtopic - " to the factoid? would that not settle both sides of this case?
<Bodsda> Yes thats fine with me
<elkbuntu> jussi01, sure.
<Bodsda> thankyou jussi01
<jussi01> :)
 * Flannel thinks its totally unnecessary.
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, cya.
<Bodsda> your not the frendliest of people are you elkbuntu
<Bodsda> Good day
<elkbuntu> Bodsda, not when people use this channel for the sake of arguing
<Flannel> Nice of him to not listen to anything we said.
<jussi01> mergh
 * Flannel wouldn't mind just not changing it at all.
<bazhang> he means well
<jussi01> He does have a point though - we talked about this a week or two ago.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, this wont change a thing. trust me.
<Flannel> jussi01: I explained it... twice to him fairly well:  people who would figure out one facotid would figure out the other.
<elkbuntu> jussi01, he wasnt going to go away until he felt he got his way. since he now thinks all he has to do to get his way is argue with us here until it happens. yay for timesinks.
<Flannel> Most people aren't stupid.  Sure, the factoid doesn't cover everyone, but they wouldn't understand anyway.
<bazhang> elkbuntu, not fair to lump him with true timesinks
<Flannel> bazhang: We said the same thing to him four times, at least.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i didnt say all timesinks were equal
<Flannel> and he replied in the same way, each of the four times.
 * elkbuntu nods at flannel
<bazhang> whatever.
<Flannel> He wasn't listening to what we said at all, and wasn't going to consider our opinions valid in the least.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, note where he insisted i never answered his question, despite the fact that i did
<elkbuntu> it's a technique used by one of our least favourite users
<elkbuntu> actually
<elkbuntu> it's a common thing to all our least-favourite users
<bazhang> bodsda is very active and helpful; to compare him to others of which you refer is not right.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he might be active and helpful, that does not make him any less a time sink, or any less arrogant
<elkbuntu> bazhang, persisting like he did here was *not* helpful
<Flannel> bazhang: Often times the problem ones are extremely helpful when they want to be/when they get their way/etc.  Not talking about any specifics here, just in general.
<Flannel> They aren't mutually exclusive, unfortunately.
<elkbuntu> excusing someone's behaviour based on the fact that they help is really not a good idea. else we'd be allowing someone to exploit users in #ubuntu with dcc exploits, providing they help fix a few xorgs or throw out good links
<bazhang> the idea that there is one permanent right solution is too inflexible imo.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, we didnt say that. we just did not want to regress
<elkbuntu> he was asking for a regression
<bazhang> as the community evolves, so should some of the ways it is governed.
<Flannel> bazhang: How is that relevant here?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, sure, then how about we make factoids not work unless they're directed (!ot | bazhang). that will make them have a higher hit rate. if people use the tool right, it doesnt need a token 'you suck' at the begining
<bazhang> elkbuntu, I agree that the current ot factoid is good.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: was asleep, sorry.  you can try and send a mail to the irc list to see if they'll add more ops, but they might maintain that enough are there.
<elkbuntu> i also dont like the idea of us having to agree with everything a user says, just to make them go away. we're *not* customer service. if they need a customer ego boost, they can buy a support contract and have mneptok and magicfab make them feel big
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> elkbuntu, the quibble I had was with calling him a timesink.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, when things go circular like he made it go, it *is* a time sink.
<Flannel> bazhang: Thats not the first time I've had that offtopic factoid discussion with him here either.
<bazhang> Flannel, yes I'm aware.
<Flannel> bazhang: So... If he's asking the same thing over and over again, and not paying attention to the responses... how is that not a time sink?
<jussi01> err... wasnt this guy banned? or am I way behind... (or just wrong) [Whois] AlmightyCthulhu is AlmightyCthulhu!n=Almighty@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net (AlmightyCthulhu)
<jussi01> in #u
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i believe so, check the ban list
<Flannel> jussi01: No, I looked, he's not.
<Hobbsee> and -bugs
<Flannel> In a few other channels yes, not in #
<Flannel> #u
<elkbuntu> hawk him
<bazhang> why he is not removed from there I dont know.
<Hobbsee> gone
<elkbuntu> if he's in -bugs, it's not going to be pretty
<bazhang> the things he has done go beyond the pale imo
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: he wasn't active.  i got him :)
<Hobbsee> he probably won't be pleasant here, yes
<Flannel> hope you have good spam filtering :)
<Hobbsee> i do
<Hobbsee> i have an @ubuntu.com address, so i need to.
 * Hobbsee ntoes that it's outsourced to someone else, too.
<Flannel> I haven't gotten anything bad on mine... maybe I'm just not cool enough.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: he's been s ilent recently in bugs - although i recall speaking to him a couple of weeks ago about how he was not to rant in there.
<bazhang> I've noticed a huge upsurge in my spam of late
<Hobbsee> bazhang: you recently got membership?
<bazhang> Hobbsee, haha no
<Hobbsee> bazhang: hmmm.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, just loads of spam in my inbox of late directed to me personally including tons of mailing lists
<Hobbsee> that's one thing i really don't like about ubuntu - IS's apparent lack of care about spam, and lack of spam filters.
<Hobbsee> it seems like some spam filters were finally implemented, though
<Hobbsee> bazhang: darn.
<Flannel> not on list admins at least.
<bazhang> gmail catches almost all though :)
 * Flannel prefers to own his own data.
<Flannel> and I'm too lazy to set up procmail with spam filters
<Gary> heads up on xokadim in #ubuntu - asking for mirc reg code, got banned in ##mirc for the same, then rejoined to swear
<Flannel> Im going to kick him if he does it one more time
 * Hobbsee wonders what the heck her gmail password is
<Flannel> Hobbsee: 1234
<Flannel> Hobbsee: If it makes you feel any better, I seem to have forgotten my gpg passphrase.  I even brute forced (I know the phrase, don't know which permutation I used) it for a couple thousand passwords.  Going to end up revoking it.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Flannel> yeah, well, luckily I hadn't used it much, so its more of just an embarassment over anything else.
<bazhang> just had a chat with Bodsda
<bazhang> told him there are many more factoids that need fixing; much more so than !ot
<bazhang> seems the best way to get one changed is not to come here and argue about it :)
<Hobbsee> hurrah.  gmail has a help thing on how to reset an admin password.
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> [19:07] <AlmightyCthulhu> mind telling me what's up your ass?
 * Hobbsee turns notifications off, and ignroes it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: are you interested i n this guy harassing me in PM?
 * Hobbsee ntoes that his current behaviour is indicating that he'll never be in any ubuntu channels, nor perhaps freenode, ever again.
 * Hobbsee pokes nalioth again
<Hobbsee> yay for personal attacks, or something...
 * Flannel votes for the or something...
<Hobbsee> Flannel: did you want to see?
<Flannel> Hobbsee: not really, no.  I've seen fallout from him before, I can fill in the blanks
<Hobbsee> Flannel: ahhh.
<jussi01> I love the sarcasm here: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7964349324.html
<elkbuntu> jussi01, hehe, yeah. as much as i dislike it, who are we to deny the poor kids xp if that's what they choose
<elkbuntu> (yes, i know the kids dont choose, but you know what i mean)
<jussi01> hrm... is anyone else not able to watch trailers from apple?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah. true...
<elkbuntu> not sure i actually care to watch them...
<jussi01> elkbuntu: hehe, I guessed  someone would come out with that..
 * jussi01 is busy procrastinating
<elkbuntu> jussi01, olpc's decision to go with the xp deal has caused quite a rift, some of the contributors protesting by leaving the project. however, the olpc's priority is education. if supporting xp means it educates more, then cest la vie.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: there is a very very good case of that in the UK at the moment
<ikonia> for a major schools project Redhat where brought in for all server and desktop rolls for a major part of the UK (all schools)
<ikonia> Microsoft offered server licenses at £80 per server, and desktop licenses at £10 (I think per seat) Redhat had no education discount and wanted £280 per server, per year, and I think it was £80 per desktop per year
<ikonia> how can the education sector refuse that
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> backup in -offtopic please
 * Hobbsee belatedly brings out the guns
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<jpds> elkbuntu: He's gone.
<elkbuntu> remind me again who that is?
<jpds> ZAKEZ.. or something like that.
<elkbuntu> no, i mean who ^^ and ASUS-tek etc
<elkbuntu> all the one person
<elkbuntu> Myrtti's favourite iirc
<Myrtti>  
<Myrtti> What/who is my favorite? No backlog...
<Seeker`> ASUS-tek
<Myrtti> Yeah
<Myrtti> Is he still as annoying?
 * jussi01 does a little "I fixed it" dance :D
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> Myrtti: hows the head?
<Myrtti> Better.
<jussi01> you going to write that thing form me soon?
<Myrtti> Yeah, when I can be bothered to get my laptop
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 finally fixed his "large fonts" issue
 * Myrtti vanishes
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> where did she go!
 * Hobbsee turns Seeker` into a squirrel
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> thats not very nice
<Hobbsee> you don't like being a squirrel?
<Hobbsee> having a big bushy tail is'nt fun?
<Seeker`> nope
<Hobbsee> but you could thump people with it.  and bite their ankles1
<Seeker`> thats what hands and teeth are for :P
<jussi01> PriceChild: ?
 * Myrtti yawns
 * jussi01 puts something in Myrtti's mouth and shoves her on a plane...
<ikonia> ????
<Myrtti> jussi01 you paying?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I wish I could...
<Myrtti> Yeah... i paid my bus ticket to moms with visa...
<Myrtti> I guess I shouldve paid few vodka shots less yesterday
<Myrtti> Nom
<ompaul> afternoon all - and what a week that was  -- routing from the 5th level of hell, firewalls from the 9th level of hell, xservers from the 2nd level of hell, general other stuff and then some
<ompaul> I is still kicking
<ompaul> anway I am about to do what I usually do on a Saturday -8 hours on now
<Myrtti> Yay
<ompaul> i.e. remove bans that I think are ok to remove and over a week old - you know the score at this stage
<ompaul>  foo*!*@ if you really want to keep someone out and I will leave the ip that goes within a min of that
<ompaul> +- a little
<PriceChild> ompaul: -offtopic could probably do with a little too.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I only did that last week ;-)
<ompaul> I'll have a look
<ompaul> PriceChild, ot does not usually get such an increase that is worry some
<ompaul> however I will look after this little scroll fest
<ikonia> offtopic has been manic this week
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> maybe they heard about my problems and went for it ;-)
<ompaul> heheh
<ompaul> ikonia, you got your mobile handy?
<ikonia> errr hang on
<PriceChild> elky suggested removing the emma nick/username bans, leaving the hostmask one, and maybe some other of the wide catching ones.
<ikonia> it's somewhere here
<ompaul> PriceChild, as in @unafil/emma leave that ?
<ompaul> ikonia, it is ringing :P
<ikonia> I can't hear it
<ikonia> 2 minutes, just looking
<ompaul> stopped
<ompaul> then
<ompaul> PriceChild, ?
<ikonia> maybe in the car
<ikonia> back in 2
<ompaul> ack
<PriceChild> ompaul: for now
<ompaul> ack
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, yep, not to let those people back in, since the bans are still in force, but rather to not disadvantage other people with common names such as emma and joseph
<elkbuntu> specifically the idents
 * ompaul looks
<ompaul> again
<ompaul> only saw one joseph
<ompaul> ikonia, find it?
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> hmmmmmmmmm
<Myrtti> 21:06 [freenode] @,- songq [n=1983@123.9.167.239]
<Myrtti> 21:06 [freenode] @,-  ircname  : 1983
<tritium> He has been a bit of a pain.
<Myrtti> somehow that ident just strikes me as something that might be in connection to Baron1984 and AlmightyCthulhu
<bazhang> think its icesword
<bazhang> not angry enough to be baron
<tritium> It is.  I +q'ed icesword, so he changed his nick.
<tritium> I warned about ban evading, but he calmed down, for the most part.
<tritium> What's he doing now?
<bazhang> not much
<ompaul> 1983
<ompaul> .. close to 1984+
<ompaul> ip from APNIC
<nalioth> should i shut ubot3 down until this wind and storms pass?
<nalioth> i've been calling for over a year and half for this problem and the phone company comes out on nice sunny windless days, tests the line, and pronounces "nothing wrong" and leaves
<Seeker`> nalioth: High winds drop your connection?
<nalioth> Seeker`: old line = shorts
<Seeker`> ah
<nalioth> i've shut ubot3 down
<nalioth> this is just too damned crappy
<nalioth> you can see when the storm hit my area from when ubot3 started cycling
<nalioth> ubot3 should be back up within an hour or two
<nalioth> i'm hoping this crap clears out
 * Myrtti sighs
<jussi01> nalioth: you sure you dont want to take me up on my offer?
<nalioth> jussi01: at this point, i don't have the upload ability to put ubot3 there
<jussi01> nalioth: it should only be a small upload - the bot dir should be small, and tarred even smaller
<ompaul> !btlogin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin
<ompaul> @btlogin
<Flannel> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<nalioth> jussi01: it just took me this long to get back here
<Seeker`> it would be so funny if the resoponse to that was laged
<jussi01> nalioth: hehe
<jussi01> poor guy, your connection sucks
<nalioth> i'm getting about am minute of internet
<jussi01> mrgh
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<jussi01> that reminds me... did I file that bug yet?
 * jussi01 looks
<jussi01> hrm... no I didnt...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Agent_bob said: so is a caliper,   btw i've done some machinest work...  ;/
<nalioth> we will try this one more time
<Flannel> You know, I kind of want to know what the caliper comment is in response to
#ubuntu-ops 2008-08-17
<ompaul> something in pm perhaps
<jussi01> we really ought to write a getdeb factoid, dont you think jpds?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i'm sure that would go down well...
<nalioth> ubot3 is currently uploading to a remote host that should be functional.  of course, it's only uploading at my current crap speed, but it will be back up within a couple hours, i hope.
<nalioth> excellent.
<nalioth> only took 3 hours to upload 100mb
<elkbuntu> heh
<nalioth> Ubuntwo: can we help you?
<elkbuntu> how many loco channels can you spot it in?
<Flannel> Spot what?
<Flannel> oh, 3
<Flannel> ah, lovely.  that biteme person from yesterday is back
<Flannel> Hobbsee: Nothing yet
<Flannel> Just... got my finger on the trigger
<Hobbsee> :)
<Flannel> it's holycow, he was mentioning seeing ubuntu used somewhere, told him to take it to -offtopic, he said "dont remember asking for your permission" and then ignores me right before I get the chance to tell him to keep it on topic, so... I guess I don't need to warn anymore :)
<Hobbsee> him again?  sigh
<elkbuntu> holycow is the one who used to be s/biteme/$something_much_ruder/
<Flannel> I know he was forwarded here yesterday... I think it was for k-kde4
<Flannel> his username is still biteme
<Flannel> which is the only reason I recognize him
<Flannel> Hah.  He's actually still in this channel.
<elkbuntu> he is, yes
<Flannel> that'd be the forward from -kde4
 * Myrtti yawns
<gnomefreak> damn even over internet someone yawns i yawn
 * gnomefreak really needs to find system beep setting
<Flannel> um....
<Myrtti> Thinking the same, Flannel?
<Myrtti> I bet you are
<Flannel> re: what?
<Myrtti> Holycow and others...
<Flannel> Well, holycow... sure, but not what the umm was for.
<Myrtti> Oh.
<Myrtti> My fail.
<Seeker`> !
<Seeker`> Myrtti failed! surely thats one of the signs on the apocalypse
<Flannel> Someone can dist-upgrade and it wants to install new packages, but a regular upgrade doesn't want to hold something back...
<Flannel> it makes ... no sense.
<Myrtti> Here is a ... Wookie.
<Myrtti> It lives in Kashyyk, flys with a spaceship...
<gnomefreak> Flannel: depends what you mean by dist-upgrade
<Flannel> gnomefreak: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Myrtti> Is a friend with ewoks...
<Flannel> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/m73f0f2b and http://pastebin.com/m30cce33c
<gnomefreak> Flannel: from like 8.04>8.10?
<Myrtti> It MAKES NO SENSE!
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade should only install new packages if the deps were changed on a package
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no... regular updates.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: right.
<Myrtti> Sorry. Star Wars fandom clashed with South Park.
<Flannel> But, that also means regular upgrade should hold a package back
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Only thing I can think of is that its now installing (during dist-upgrade) recommends/suggests/whatever by default, or something.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: in 8.10 it does
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Right, but this isn't in intrepid
<gnomefreak> apt installs suggestions by default
<gnomefreak> Flannel: what version of apt do you have?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: this isn't me.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it could have been pushed to 8.04 through updates or proposed
<gnomefreak> !info apt hardy
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): Advanced front-end for dpkg. In component main, is important. Version 0.7.9ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 1610 kB, installed size 5200 kB
<gnomefreak> yep it ha been
<gnomefreak> /s/ha/has
<Flannel> So, Is there an easy way to turn that off?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: no
<Flannel> gnomefreak: So... All hardy users are now using sun java then, once they update?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: depends on what repo its in
<Flannel> its in multiverse, which is enabled by default
 * Flannel is amazed at how stupid this distro can be.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: we have used sun-java for a while
<Flannel> gnomefreak: not by default
<gnomefreak> no you have to install it or install the freeversion from repos
<Flannel> gnomefreak: right... now you're getting it by default
<Flannel> dist-upgrade installs sun-jav
<Flannel> a
<gnomefreak> its icetea but it installs java6+extra
<gnomefreak> Flannel: than he had that package to start wiht
<gnomefreak> with
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Take a look at the first of those two pastes.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no, he doesnt, "new packages"
<Flannel> also: http://pastebin.com/m7104918d
<Flannel> gnomefreak: No, that was my first inkling as well, which is why he's pasted all these things for me.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ubuntu-restriced-extras
<Flannel> It depends on it?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m2a4443ee
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> gnomefreak: then how is it installed, without java installed?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: and how is it upgraded in the latter, and not held back?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: he might have had it installed and the deps could have changed
<gnomefreak> Flannel: what are you expecting to be held back?
<Flannel> -restricted-extras
<Flannel> because its depends aren't satisfied
<gnomefreak> Flannel: why would it be?
<Flannel> because its an upgrade
<Flannel> so, no new packages.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: could have been set that way in apt
<gnomefreak> its been done before
<Flannel> Set what way?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: if the package was backported or updated to 8.10
<gnomefreak> 8.10's version
<Flannel> right... but installing that would install sun-java6-
<gnomefreak> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gnomefreak> Flannel: not if it was set that dist* only installs it. sort of like kernels can be upgraded only by dist*
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that has to do with bringing in new packages.
<Flannel> installing it should bring in all the depends... or else we've got a major issue with apt
<gnomefreak> Flannel: depens on packages are not always used in upgrade
<gnomefreak> Flannel: no it shouldnt.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: upgrading a kernel has to be used as dist*
<Flannel> gnomefreak: so... you're saying installing something won't bring in its depends?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: im saying that mvo could have set it to install new packages using dist not upgrade
<Flannel> That sentence doesn't make any sense.
<Flannel> or at least, to me.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: its rare that upgrade installs new packages if it does at all
<Flannel> No, I realise that it wont
<Flannel> upgrade shouldn't ever.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: and its not
<Flannel> but then it should also hold back a package that requires a new package to be installed
<Flannel> hold back a new version, that is.
<Flannel> but it's not.  It's installing the new version without complaining
<gnomefreak> Flannel: not really, mvo would have to set it to be seen
<Flannel> Eh?
<Flannel> So, you're telling me it's possible to have a package installed that doesn't have all its deps satisifed?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: apt doesnt always show you everything. hence the issues we get (trying to think of an example atm)
<gnomefreak> ah yes normally upgrade doesnt hold packages back since they are NEW
<Flannel> What are new?
<gnomefreak> NEW  doesnt get held back if its not installed
<Flannel> as in, new packages just added to the repo?
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-plugin would be NEW
<Flannel> new in what sense?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: NEW  as in sun-java6-plugin is new since it wasnt installed in first place
 * elkbuntu holds Myrtti's hand
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Ok, now you're contradicting yourself.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: mvo could have set it to only use dist to install it but i would have to check with him
<gnomefreak> f;no im not
<gnomefreak> Flannel: no im not
<Flannel> upgrade won't install new packages.  dist-upgrade will.  Correct?
<gnomefreak> Flannel: yes alot of times
<gnomefreak> example have you ever upgraded from 6.06>6.10?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: now, how does u-r-e get upgraded, with an "upgrade" without satisfying its depends?
<elkbuntu> isnt there #ubuntu-bugs or something for bugs talk? :Þ
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no, but I'll be migrating to dapper to hardy soon enough.
<Flannel> er, from dapper
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ok have you ever upgraded versions of ubuntu before
<Flannel> I have.
<Flannel> Breezy to dapper.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: when you use dist-* it installs new packages right?
<Flannel> I know that.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: upgrade doesnt
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I *know*
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> you're not udnerstanding a word I'm saying.
<elkbuntu> guys, elsewhere please
<gnomefreak> Flannel: what is it you dont get? the not showing held back packages?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: name a channel
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu-bugs :Þ
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ubuntu-offtopic?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: its not a bug
<elkbuntu> it's certainly not an op issue
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: agreed
<elkbuntu> and we have a freak or three in -ot waiting to cause trouble
<elkbuntu> php6th is walking the line in #ubuntu
<Flannel> he really likes "pansy"
<elkbuntu> also, mc44 says the crazy dude in -ops is mr farmer
<Flannel> -offtopic you mean?
<Flannel> Patch?
<Flannel> or ZAX?
<Myrtti> Ryan?
<elkbuntu> ordos
<Myrtti> O?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, who is zax again?
<Flannel> Thats correct.  Ordos is.
<Myrtti> Os ip is familiar.
<Myrtti> So.
<Flannel> His IP is identical
<Myrtti> Elk asustek
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, yes, but wasnt it part of a larger group of morons?
<elkbuntu> im probably confusing the moron families at the moment
<Myrtti> Hold on...
<Flannel> ASus is the one who asks prying questions that I talked to.  right?
 * Flannel wishes people would stop switching nicks so often.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, did we not ban mr farmer?
<Flannel> Zax and Asus are the same, and they are the previously advertised.
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I believe we have.  Let me make sure theyre current.
<elkbuntu> if so, ban evasion procedures are to be applied
<elkbuntu> before mc44 trolls the troll and we get a vorte
<Flannel> elkbuntu: You keep banning him by nick
<elkbuntu> vortex
<elkbuntu> Flannel, i dont ban by nick
<Flannel> elkbuntu: right, Hobbsee does
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, bad!
<Flannel> er, Myrtti.
<elkbuntu> Flannel, still, he's evading nonetheless
<elkbuntu> ban by ip and be done with it
 * Flannel wishes bans vs kicks would be more visible in bt
<elkbuntu> i doubt he'll find sympathy
<Flannel> his IP does change.
<Flannel> banning his whole subnet is liable for collat. damage
<Flannel> er. host...y... thingie
 * Flannel is so eloquent tonight.
<elkbuntu> sec,i'll evaluate
<Flannel> actually...
<Flannel> ompaul removed the IP ban earlier today in his cleaning
<Flannel> and, jdd (a good guy) is also on hsd1.in.comcast.net
 * elkbuntu kills ompaul
<Flannel> so, I say try another IP ban, and scold ompaul
<Flannel> that is at 8:42, so... 18 hours ago
<Myrtti> Flannel: er?
<Flannel> Myrtti: my time :P
<Myrtti> Flannel: no I mean, er earlies
<Myrtti> earlieR
<Myrtti> 12:23 +Flannel> er, Myrtti.
<elkbuntu> actually, you could take out the third and fourth octets of the ip and still match only him
<Flannel> Myrtti: you have a ban on %AlmightyCthulhu!*@*
<Flannel> from -offtopic
<Flannel> from august 11 :P
<elkbuntu> ditto second third and fourth
<Myrtti> Flannel: I do?
<Myrtti> Flannel: I don't think so
<Flannel> Myrtti: bt thinks so
<Myrtti> oh.
<Flannel> how do... I search for ban number things
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<elkbuntu>  /who c-68-*.hsd1.in.comcast.net
<Myrtti> I almost feel like upgrading my laptop to Intrepid just to get network manager to understand mobile modems
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, nm in ibex is hawt
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: you don tknow who else will try to connect from that hostmask though
<Myrtti> oh, right, that *mute*
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, given how his presence is making mc44 react, im willing to take that chance
<Myrtti> he's not banned but muted with his nick
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'd have to actually click the thing and look for that.
<Seeker`> surely you just want the smallest ban that will catch them effectively
<elkbuntu> only two octets gone is  cleaner /who c-68-57-*.hsd1.in.comcast.net
 * Flannel ponders a ban forward to here, with a ban on his specific IP here.
<Flannel> Then we're the only ones who have to deal with him temporarily when his IP changes
<elkbuntu> i dont particuarly feel like incuring his wrath that way
<elkbuntu> i get enough spam as it is
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (Uplink , being profane)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (tavi)
<Myrtti> Fujisan sighting at #fn
<gnomefreak> that would be freenode ops
<gnomefreak> staff even
<Flannel> oooh, that reminds me I need to assimilate a nick
<elkbuntu> haha, he's trying to tor
<gnomefreak> he can use tor if he asks staff for a tor cloak
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you unbanned mr farmer! :(
<gnomefreak> if he has fresh veggies im all for unbanning him
<elkbuntu> haha. you dont know who he is, do ya
<gnomefreak> nope not a clue
<elkbuntu> did you say, read mjg59's blog in the past week at all?
<gnomefreak> not i
<gnomefreak> do you have a link
<elkbuntu> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/
<ompaul> was he by IP only?
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ompaul> and were
<ompaul> where
<ompaul> ot or
<ompaul> gnomefreak, please
<Myrtti> Is there a way to make redirs in Ubuntu blog?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that idiot
<ompaul> now I know
<Myrtti> s/blog/wiki/
<ompaul> how the hell did I do that
<ompaul> I did not do that intentionally
 * ompaul grumbles and points in the general direction of a debian box that is getting my attention 
<Flannel> ompaul: and pushing enter for you too, it seems :)
<ompaul> mail1:/etc# uptime -- 11:27:30 up 6 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.05
<ompaul> now you may understand why this box gets attention
<jpds> jussi01: "Don't use getdeb" -- or talk to the -motu guys about it.
<ompaul> gateway / firewall / postfix proxy and stuff
<elkbuntu> ompaul, because it's easy to assume comcast addresses are as dynamic as underwear
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, yeah. he's... sick.
<gnomefreak> he can be stopped fairly easy IMHO
<ompaul> elkbuntu, ack
<ompaul> elkbuntu, have they been reinstated?
<elkbuntu> calling comcast? i've no doubts matthew's already done that
<ompaul> as in the bans
<elkbuntu> ompaul, not yet. he's still in -ot
<ompaul> for about 10 seconds
<elkbuntu> ordos be the nick
<Myrtti> this is ompaul: http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/08/15/funny-pictures-i-haz-a-ponder/
<ompaul> call m e cruel
 * Flannel wonders if ompaul is an actor in a B movie.
<elkbuntu> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-cat-has-found-a-three-letter-word-for-happiness.jpg is Myrtti
<ompaul> Flannel, no, more like a d movie
<ompaul> Myrtti, hehe
<elkbuntu> Flannel, ompaul cant keep a straight face for half a second unless he's genuinely mad
<ompaul> elkbuntu, more hehe
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you want to see the most evil ban reason every?
<ompaul> watch ot
<elkbuntu> nice touch
<Flannel> elkbuntu: I'm trying to figure out what m*res is.
<elkbuntu> same
<Flannel> Almost could be militaries
<gnomefreak> is today a bank holiday in england or any surronding countries?
<Flannel> Its a sunday!
<ompaul> gnomefreak, today is sunday
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<ompaul> so yes
<ompaul> by default!
<ompaul> ;-)
 * gnomefreak slaps self
<gnomefreak> i thought it was monday
<ompaul> gnomefreak, last monday in August in UK first one in .ie
<gnomefreak> well this means i get the day off ;)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: indeed.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: its a pity you're already at work though.
<gnomefreak> im here building extensions so i guess when this oneis built i can enjoy the cloudy, rainy day
<Myrtti> hm.
<Myrtti> http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/why_finland_is_different.html
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i don't ban by nick either.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i banned by hostmask.
<Hobbsee> Flannel: please don't tell lies :)
 * Hobbsee only got the guy in #ubuntu and -bugs anyway
 * gnomefreak really hates typing one handed (hunt and peck) takes too long
 * Hobbsee eyes -offtopic
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure that impersonating people is against the guidelines.
<Hobbsee> methinks it could equally apply to things.
<Myrtti> who is impersonating who?
<ompaul> trolls impersonating users?
<gnomefreak> im guessing "ubuntu" is impersonating someone
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what i thought Hobbsee meant
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah.
 * gnomefreak wondering why everyone is so willing to give out thier ip addresses
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: well, mine's pretty obvious.  *shrug*
<PriceChild> Things ok?
<PriceChild> ompaul: elkbuntu: was baron/cthulhu/ML-signer-uper rebanned?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hope so.  although he's mighty abusive, after being banned.
<Myrtti> other than I still want to lart { ZAXSES, ASUS-tek, MSI } so hard he flies to moon?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: is he around atm?
<PriceChild> I never seem to be around the same time.
<jpds> PriceChild: He came on as Onkar, or something.
<PriceChild> jpds: thanks
<jpds> whois . Ordos [n=Vladimir@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net] [network]
<ompaul> PriceChild, I did
<PriceChild> ompaul: cool
<ompaul> PriceChild, first a ban then
<ompaul> * Ordos (n=Vladimir@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by ompaul: "07-08-2008 03:25:56 -!- AlmightyCthulhu!n=Almighty@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net has joined #ubuntu-kernel")
<ompaul> subtle like a brick
<PriceChild> I have to run off for lunch.
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<Hobbsee> [21:55] [Whois] Ordos is an operator on channels: #fuckubuntu
<PriceChild> Don't join.
<ompaul> kline him please
 * PriceChild sighs
 * Hobbsee waits for the next barrage of abuse.
<ompaul> own the channel divert it to here
 * ompaul just thinks that might help him
<Hobbsee> ompaul: it won't.
<Hobbsee> just kline the idiot and be done.
<PriceChild> I'm really runnin goff this time, please don't join, I'm sure it'll be ok to deal with it when I return, but any problems just shout in #freenode
 * Hobbsee wonders why s0u][ight is so interested
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> why  are  people  sometimes  so      DENSE
<Myrtti> again the universe is not bending to my will where people live up to my expectations
 * Hobbsee turns gnomefreak's crackmeter down.
 * Hobbsee sighs at ops giving crackful information out.
 * Myrtti sighs back
<PriceChild> Hmm ordos tried to rickroll me.
<ompaul> that has to be klineable
 * jpds added his ip to hilights.
<PriceChild> ompaul: rofl
<PriceChild> He was giving me his channel's CoC and informing me I was in violation of it.
<Myrtti> LOOOLLLL
<ompaul> PriceChild, great
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you were surprised, based on what he said to me yesterday (assuming you read it)?
<ompaul> PriceChild, does he realise how beyond the edge beyond the ledge he is yet
 * ompaul doubts it
<Hobbsee> yay for a hostname.  [22:34] [Whois] dupondje is n=dupondje@i.want.teen-sex.net (dupondje)
<Myrtti> nnngghh
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> note to self: frying pan is hot
<Hobbsee> man, i hate having to boot ops who don't listen.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: wth, so i cant have an opinon?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you can only have an opinion if you are NOT ON CRACK.
<Hobbsee> If you are demonstrably wrong, and don't listen, then NO, YOU MAY NOT CONTINUE.
<Hobbsee> what part of this do you fail to understand?
 * Myrtti runs and hides
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: it doesnt matter if i have opinon just as you have your own
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, but unfortunately for you, mine and amaranth's are right (and we've also made packages that do this before), and yours are not.
<Hobbsee> if you want to broadcast your incorrect opinions, you may do so - to a brick wall.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: its still an opinon
<Hobbsee> you are not permitted to damage the ubuntu name by spreading your incorrect opinions, in ubuntu channels, and preferably not outside of it.
<Hobbsee> understood?
<wgrant> Am I allowed to profess the virtues of Ultamatix in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> What's going on here?
<Hobbsee> no
<wgrant> PriceChild: Some general unpleasantness, I guess.
<gnomefreak> that would fall under !worksforme
<PriceChild> where?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: gnomefreak's not listening to two developers telling him that he's wrong, and keeps proclaiming that he's right regardless, with proof to the contrary.
<jpds> PriceChild: See: #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> and with sufficient explanation, yet he keeps coming up with the same things over and over.
<Hobbsee> last i knew, ops have to follow the conventions of the channel, like users, in areas such as giving correct information.
<gnomefreak> maybe i missed the proof, i only saw you and amarth tell me it happens
<Hobbsee> i told you.  firefox.  kernels.
<Hobbsee> if you'd stopped being so eager to tell us your opinion again, and actually read, you'd have known that.
<gnomefreak> firefox hasnt had that in a long time
<gnomefreak> and yes i can prove that sine im running prebuilt ff along with 3.0.1 4.0
<gnomefreak> 3.1 as well
<Hobbsee> sorry, mozilla-firefox.
<gnomefreak> its not a package
<wgrant> There are numerous examples.
<Hobbsee> it was.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: remove the ban and stand down please.
<gnomefreak> it was yes now its a virtual package
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: why?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: arguing is fine, banning because of it is not.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because he's an op?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: if you're directly involved in this, its not good for you to start using access. If you think it is needed, get a 3rd party to mediate.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: In an ideal world, even if he's not an op.
 * Hobbsee wonders why there are bans from here, then.
<Hobbsee> those people argue, and you boot them.
<Hobbsee> why is this any different?
<PriceChild> I've no problem with you continuing discussion if you both think it worth it. Doesn't have to be in +1, but I do not like you using access to finish this argument.
<wgrant> I feel that both sides need to cool down and rethink things a bit.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i used it as a last resort.  I gave many warnigns.
<wgrant> The ban would have worked had it not just come into here :(
<wgrant> And ample warning was given.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: warnings should not be needed.
<Mez> Hobbsee, you know the solution to that ... /msg with your response in the argument ... that takes the argument out of the channel and into Private
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: because people shouldn't bitch when they're wrong, yes.
<Hobbsee> however, they do.
<PriceChild> #fuckubuntu has been unregistered.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dont care who is right and who is wrong, it's not an ops issue and should not be discussed in the ops channel
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, excellent. who did that one?
<PriceChild> Who is jollygiant?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: ordos
<jpds> PriceChild: Amarath.
<gnomefreak> amarth i think
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i thought you'd actually read the logs.
<gnomefreak> damn i keep forgetting that a
<PriceChild> aha
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, classic
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i brought it in here due to the ban
<PriceChild> I'd noticed him joining another channel or two and thought it was odd, noticed travis, but wasn't identified so ignored it.
<jpds> PriceChild: /whois Ordos: channels : @##ubuntu-scientology
<wgrant> ...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: it was mentioned, in the logs.
<elkbuntu> jpds, i think that... explains everything
<PriceChild> jpds: i'll deal with it later
<gnomefreak> jpds: i saw a different channel i guess he left and joined a different channel
<Hobbsee> wgrant: agreed, but i don't see why he should be allowed to be in there to start up again.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: he should have to cool off too, which includes not discussing in there.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: and im not
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i gather his status as a harasser and spammer will make dealing easier
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I'm currently more concerned with the situation
<gnomefreak> he can always re-register the nick or a nick
<PriceChild> here
<ompaul> PriceChild, I am aware that you are involved with forums therefore would it be easier if we were to look to other staff to have him on the ktrain?
<gnomefreak> i would say he deserves a kline but there are ways past that
<PriceChild> ompaul: I haven't been involved with him there.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, he does not seem to be that clever
 * gnomefreak doesnt really know him or seen him say much of anything
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: remove the ban and stand down please.
<ompaul> PriceChild, true but he picked on you here as being there in the url that made it to mjgs blog
<PriceChild> gnomefreak: will stay out for the time being.
<PriceChild> ompaul: pardon?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: OK.  however, if he doesn't, i will reinstate.
<gnomefreak> ops can unban selves btw
 * gnomefreak doesnt really care to
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, Hobbsee, i suggest talking to dholbach and/or jcastro for mediation if you wish for this to continue
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: it has been stopped
<elkbuntu> good
 * Hobbsee wishes that all people, including ops, were forbidden from spouting incorrect information in support channels.  That is all!
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i agree if it wsa stated as fact not opinon
<gnomefreak> was
<elkbuntu> ENOUGH
<PriceChild> ompaul: not needed.
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i was agreeing with her
<ompaul> just drop it please
<ompaul> PriceChild, I just want attention ;-)
<ompaul> now that we have that out of the way - please go back to whatever you were doing before
<ompaul> NICELY!
<PriceChild> I am really not happy with ops kickbanning other ops. There is no way I can expect you to be nice to users in normal channels if you can't resolve an argument with "one of the good guys" who are on the same team.
 * Hobbsee cites her last statement above, although understands where PriceChild is coming from.
<Hobbsee> Unfortunately, this is a case of picking the less worse of the evils, no?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: how do you mean?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i can understand the idea that ops should not use their access against other ops.  However, my understanding is that spouting incorrect information, and opinions, for lengthy periods, evne when shown to be wrong, and t hat being allowed to continue indefinetly, is worse.
<Hobbsee> Thus, it's the less worst evil.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I believe that as an op, you should be able to be nice enough to resolve problems like that without access in the best situations.
<elkbuntu> the less worse evil would be both of you having the maturity to take it out of a public channel. that's BOTH of you
<PriceChild> And this is a best situation, as its 'against' a 'good' person.
<PriceChild> I have to run again. Lets have less flexing of ops and I'll see where we are when we get back.
<PriceChild> Hmm has myrtti left? I was going to call for hugs.
<Hobbsee> yes, she did.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i wish that worked.  it works, in the perfect world.
<Hobbsee> anyway, 'ive got a tute to write, seeing as there are no other people talking rubbish.
<Hobbsee> so, cya.
 * elkbuntu hugs PriceChild before he bursts into tears
 * elkbuntu checks in on myrtti
<elkbuntu> she's ok, she just doesnt need the stress of opwars
<Mez> yeah - I don't blame here to be fair
<Mez> elkbuntu, what about kickbanning yourself?
<Mez> wow, am laggint today
<elkbuntu> heh
<Mez> /kill Mez "Cause suicide is painless"
 * elkbuntu kills mez for bad quotes
<Mez> bad quotes?
<Mez> my quotes are well behaved...
 * Hobbsee notes that killing is probably against the code of conduct.
<Mez> Hobbsee, ?@
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: even yourself? after checked that your work is publically available in advance?
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i meant for elkbuntu's comment.  But i'm not sure about killing yourself off
<Mez> Nafallo, depends on whether your method of suicide is graceful (step down gracefully)
<elkbuntu> Mez, step down off what?
 * elkbuntu ducks
<Nafallo> Mez: :-)
<Mez> (requested by elkbuntu: "baaad!") <-- sheep impression?
<elkbuntu> no
<Mez> right, I guess I should go up the shops
<Mez> bbl... mayb
<Mez> e
<Nafallo> Mez: let go off the busses!
<Nafallo> :-)
<Mez> Nafallo, *blinks*... huh?>
<Nafallo> nvm. really cheap joke.
 * Mez nods and smiles and pretends he knows what Nafallo was on about, sticks his hands in his pockets and walks away, whistling
<elkbuntu> Nafallo, the british only get british jokes.
<Nafallo> hehe
<ubottu> wols_ called the ops in #ubuntu (please remove WeedRating)
 * Myrtti looks around
<PriceChild> JollyGiant: Hey, can we help you?
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<Mez> tis ok, you're safe now
 * Myrtti stays behind Mez for safety
<bazhang> thought JollyGiant was amaranth
<PriceChild> bazhang: amaranth is amaranth. ubuntu/member/amaranth is amaranth/
<PriceChild> bazhang: jollygiant is not jollygiant
<Myrtti> That host rings a bell though
<PriceChild> Myrtti: I wouldn't give someone a password reset to your nick if your hostname was myrtti.fi
<bazhang> whats with the sublimation guy in -ot
<bazhang> is that icesword?
<JollyGiant> PriceChild: the nick fits too, you've met me :P
<PriceChild> JollyGiant: I don't believe I have
<JollyGiant> you were in seville, no?
<Myrtti> PriceChild huh?
<PriceChild> JollyGiant: I was in seville.
<PriceChild> JollyGiant: is there anything we can help you with, operator/abuse questions wise?
<Myrtti> Yeah...
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang> the ratio of arrgh in ot has been off the scale the last few days
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's up?
<Myrtti> Blood pressure rather high atm
<Myrtti> Though I got kissed by a lovely  and hairy gentleman today
<ikonia> bazhang: con-cur
<jpds> PriceChild: JollyGaint == Amarnath ?
<ikonia> I think so
<PriceChild> jpds: see above
<jpds> Oh well.
<ikonia> oooh,
<Myrtti> Why would Am be identified but not cloaked... Exactly
<ikonia> PriceChild: do you know him, (above) seems to suggest he knows you
<PriceChild> ikonia: it has been suggested it is amaranth, but i don't know.
<ikonia> seems odd as you/myrtti suggests
<ikonia> ahh well, must fix noisy disk fans
<ikonia> jpds: sorry about that
<jpds> ikonia: I thought someone had taken over your client.
<ikonia> no, I was trying to update my spreadsheet with new hostnames, and the window didn't highlight
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> got curtis in a pm now, incase anyone else is looking
<mneptok> PriceChild: was Amaranth@Sevilla?
 * Myrtti pokes mneptok
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> And this is why the Ubuntu en_GB translation team has an approval process..
<Mez> (We send out an email to people, and generally approve if their email comes back in correct english) - this guy obviously didn't spell check, or read it through
<Myrtti> I can haz access to translashun proshus?
<Myrtti> Plz?
<Myrtti> Kthxbai
<Myrtti> We should translate Ubuntu to lolspeak
<Mez> lolbuntu
<Myrtti> Ceiling cat would approve
<Mez> you're not the first person to say that
<Mez> Ceiling cat?
<Myrtti> The one we pray in thanks of our daily noms and ask for forgiveness of our sin of kyuut and pandamonium
<Myrtti> Dogses pray to repent the sin of drinking from the loo
<Myrtti> Then theres the basement cat. hes black.
<Myrtti> Bad kittehs dont go to heaven. They go to basement
<Myrtti> Did that answer your question, Mez?
<PriceChild> mneptok: yep
<Mez> Myrtti, you iz strange
<Mez> :D
<Myrtti> I bet mneptok prays for forgiving drinking from the loo too from the Ceiling Cat.
<Myrtti> Mez NEWSFLASH!
<Myrtti> Not.
<Mez> :D
<Myrtti> Captain Obvious to the rescue
<Mez> :'(
 * Myrtti plans the translation
<Myrtti> Applikas.. Applisha... Soffwaer
<Myrtti> Develup... Devile... New thingses
 * Mez cries a little inside
<Mez> i cant bridge my wlan card
<Myrtti> HERE COMES THE HORRIBLE... SCHNUU SCHNUU!
<Mez> Myrtti, can i have some of whatever you've been taking
<Mez> o-o
<Mez> weirdness...
<Mez> shift key won't work...
<Mez> ;9
<Mez> nor caps lock key
<Mez> something strange is going on here
<Myrtti> I wish I had pain killers
<Myrtti> Im trying to cheer myself up since this week has been horrible
 * Myrtti hears a pin drop
<Dave2> :(
<ikonia> how can I do a ban for n=curis@pool*
<ikonia> is that the right format ?
<ikonia> I assume I can wildcard it like that
<Myrtti> Nick!ident@host
<ikonia> so I could do *!@pool-* ?
<ikonia> is that a do-able format ?
<ikonia> oops
<Myrtti> You forgot ident
<ikonia> *!curtis@pool-*
<ikonia> es, just corrected
<ikonia> would that be the correct syntax ?
<Myrtti> n=curtis@
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> thank you
<Myrtti> Cant leave n= off
<ikonia> *!n=curtis@pool-* ?
<ikonia> yes, I forgot about n
<ikonia> just want to be spot on as I don't want to stuff up #ubuntu
<ikonia> worked, great, thank you
<bazhang> wonder how long zaapiel will get away with completely ignoring the CoC in -ot
<ikonia> just give him a nude
<ikonia> see if he responds to toning it down
<Myrtti> Nudge?
<ikonia> yes, "hey, can you tone it down"
<ikonia> as in a quiet word
 * Myrtti points at what you said
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> nude
<ikonia> sorry
<Myrtti> Kek
<bazhang> no he does not.
<bazhang> he does the opposite in fact.
<ikonia> well Myrtti is awake and kicking
<bazhang> the only time he reforms is when he sees someone who has privileges there.
<bazhang> then it is back to the misogynist (and worse) comments
<Myrtti> Too bad I dont have my misandrist  there days
<Myrtti> These, even
<Myrtti> Would be "fun"
<Mez> hmm... do we have any actual americans in here...
<bazhang> as opposed to virtual?
<Myrtti> Flannel pici nal...
<Myrtti> Jack s
<Myrtti> Pleia...
<Myrtti> Plenty
<Flannel> What?
 * Myrtti pokes Mez
<Mez> doesnt matter now
<ikonia> tritium: where did he come back in ?
<ikonia> ahh I missed him
<tritium> ok
<ikonia> good spot
<Flannel> that wasnt really ban evading...
<tritium> :) I need to head out.  Have a good day!
 * jpds looks at Mez_ in #u
<Mez> jpds?
<Mez> ah ... _
<tritium> Well, ok, I guess he was kicked the first time.
<ikonia> yes, I removed him
<tritium> sorry, ikonia.  Want me to unban him?
<tritium> If not, I'm setting /away shortly.
<ikonia> tritium: not at all
<ikonia> tritium: I hoped he wouldn't come back
<ikonia> eg: kick to discourage
<ikonia> then ban
<ikonia> but I didn't see him come back so "thanks"
<ikonia> good spot
<tritium> :)
<Mez> argh1
<Mez> none of my modifier keys work.. ;9
<Mez> again
<Mez> though, alt does
 * Myrtti yawns
 * jpds suffers a headache.
<larson9999> hello, ubuntu-read-topic says i should come here and ask to be tested.
<PriceChild> I believe it says something before that *checks*
<PriceChild> aha sorry
<PriceChild> larson9999: please try test me in the other channel again
<ompaul> PriceChild, pm
<PriceChild> sure
<Flannel> interesting
<Flannel> After he gets back in #ubuntu, he starts causing trouble
<ompaul> Flannel, that nick had me raising an eyebrow
<ompaul> not sure what
<ompaul> @btlogin
<Flannel> Whys that? oh familiarity
<ompaul> Flannel, ;-)
<ompaul> Flannel, ;-)
<ompaul> @btlogin
 * ompaul wonders if the bot has taken a hike
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> try pm
<ompaul> its ok
<ompaul> but none the less in the spirit of testing
<ompaul> <ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ompaul> but btdon't work
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> wfm
<Flannel> mine does...
<ompaul> Flannel, yours is preciousssssss ;-)
<Flannel> mhmmm
<ompaul> Flannel, yours works - it has value
<ompaul> therefore is precious
<ompaul> argh
<ompaul> no point in anything here working that would be like insane
<ompaul> argh
 * ompaul beats up an innocent computer
<Mez> :O
<Mez> NOOO
<Mez> computers are NEVER innocent
<ompaul> Mez, this one was
<Mez> why>
<Flannel> Mez: because ompaul hadn't touched it yet.
<ompaul> Flannel, hehe
<Mez> no computer is innocent... they break on purpose
<ompaul> and when I did it got AI
 * Mez throws vmware out of the window
<ompaul> and it "knew"
<ompaul> Mez, ehh can we sing this song
<Mez> y, w, enter, enter, enter, enter, enter, enter, left, enter, enter
<ompaul> Non free, no source is available, Non Free you can't be sharing it .... etc
<Mez> (ubuntu "detect keyboard" script - I've gone through it too many times today)
<Flannel> Mez: are you sure that's not the konami code?
<ompaul> ok time to zzzzzz
<ompaul> cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-10
<Ursinha> Flannel, are you canadian?
<Flannel> Ursinha: No
<Ursinha> because of this "eh"
<Nafallo> Ursinha: huh?
<Ursinha> ?
<Nafallo> Ursinha: MJAU! *cuddles*
<Ursinha> Nafallo, :)
<th0r> one of you want to speak to ^Phantom^?
<Flannel> Meh.  I look away for four minutes...
<Myrtti> I think mute would be in order
<Myrtti> or that
<Flannel> I already mentioned it to him, and then watched him for like two minutes, and he was *fine* for those.
<Myrtti> did you talk with him?
<Myrtti> he returned to the channel
<Myrtti> what is he on about?
<Flannel> I honestly have no idea.  Oh, right.
<Flannel> He's having emulator problems, finding a ROM on his drive or something.
<Myrtti> yeah, but telling people to make their "team" to make sure stuff works first
<Myrtti> a bit random
<ikonia> bacta behaving like a moron in ##linux again
<ikonia> worth noting for his constant requets to be unbanned in -ot
<indus> how many ops are there in total
<ikonia> indus: you can query the chanserv to see per channel
<indus> how to?
<ikonia> indus: does it matter how many there are ?
<indus> i see 52 users in this room
<indus> well just curious
<ikonia> indus: well these will be for multiple channels, not everyone is for every channel
<indus> aah ok,so how much for #ubuntu then
<ikonia> or they can be people having issues resolved
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with?
<indus> no thanks
<ikonia> 37 at my count
<indus> insufficient acess
<ikonia> wrong command, try it again
<Myrtti> [12:11] <+ikonia> 37 at my count
<indus> nvm
<ikonia> indus: it's 37 anyway
<indus> ok thanks for that, wow 37 thats a lot
<ikonia> not everyone is active at once
<ikonia> it covers all time zones
<indus> ok i go now
 * jussi01 slaps ikonia around with a large trout
<elky> ... interesting morning?
<elky> (or night, for here)
<Myrtti> !away > zz_BriGuy
<bazhang> <xKintaro> xchat-gnome devs need a cyanide sandwich  <--I suspect he is a troll; going back through logs he posted a very nasty link to a blog post about ubuntu
<elky> charming
<ikonia> genii-around: from  #debian
<ikonia> 5:15 < strenn-> but i use kvirc too (exclusively for trolling)
<genii-around> ikonia: Weird.
<genii-around> Seems persistent too
<ikonia> clear his intentions
<elky> is this the same chap as the xchat-gnome comment?
<ikonia> probably, not really been following
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. Any suggestions?
<oly562> oh and hello
<nalioth> oly562: this is not #ubuntu
<oly562> i know exactly wehre i am
<oly562> do you use ubuntu/debian? nalioth .....
<nalioth> obviously not, as this isn't a support channel
<oly562> nothing is obvious
<Myrtti> so, I suppose you'd want some support with youor ubuntu?
<Myrtti> (minus typos)
<oly562> yes
<oly562> of course
<Myrtti> and you can't get any because you're banned from #ubuntu
<oly562> im sure your all pretty versed on debian/ubuntu, like flannel over there, he knows his shyt
<oly562> yes Myrtti correct
<oly562> i just want my issue solved
<Myrtti> oly562: so what have you done so far to convince us to unban you?
<oly562> well i simply would like to have my rights put back so i can ask the question above
<oly562> thats all
<oly562> i like ubuntu :)
<oly562> i came over from redhat
<oly562> and suse
<oly562> and freebsd
<Myrtti> and what have you done so far to convince us to trust you to unban you?
<oly562> and whitebox
<oly562> im simply going to ask my question
<oly562> thats all
<oly562> if i get help, great
<oly562> if not, i will figure it out eventually
<Myrtti> asking again, what have you done so far to convince us to trust you to unban you?
<Myrtti> I'm not going to unban you, because there's marks and notes about you in the bantracker a considerable amount
<Myrtti> so what have you learned since the last time you came here and tried to discuss and appeal your case?
<oly562> to be polite
<Myrtti> ikonia: if you're there, this would be a good time to say something
<Myrtti> or anyone else for that matter
<oly562> Flannel: you have a moment? i'd like to pm you with my technical issue. you know more than most about ubuntu,,, can you help for a sec or two?
<nalioth> oly562: you can PM anyone you wish from outside this channel.  we're not here for support or solicitation of support
<jussi01> oly562: once again, this is not technical help. I suggest you ask in ##linux
<oly562>   # linux will point me to #ubuntu
<oly562> nalioth: i understand
<oly562> ill try that
<oly562> thanks
<jussi01> !idle | oly562
<ubottu> oly562: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<oly562> i been abuses
<oly562> abused, and im just trying to solve and issue
<oly562> nalioth: made it clear, i dont need a babysitter jussi01
<Pricey> ugh seriously
<Pricey> He was just rubbing it in with that openning line.
<Pricey> Please someone tell me if I'm being stupid. "192...104/24 and my ip is .90" does not give you enough information to know his actual ip does it?
<Myrtti> gives a good guess but nothing too certain
<genii-around> I would assume 192...104/24 to be as 192.x.x.104 and the .90 to be 192.x.x.0 on same range
<genii-around> 192.x.x.90    rather
<Pricey> But you can't narrow it down to say... 192.168.1.90 ?
<genii-around> Not from the info given
<Pricey> Good, I'm not being stupid.
<Pici> I never remember how to do the IP/24 mask calculations.
<genii-around> Pici:  /25 is same as 155.255.255.0
<Myrtti> 11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000
<genii-around> Bleh 255.255.255.0 rather. I'm getting re-acquainted with the desktop keyboard
<Pici> And now for something completely different.  A screenshot that doesn't show off any new features and is very brown: http://nullcortex.com/upload/btdemo.png
<Myrtti> that is very, very brown, I'll give you that
<genii-around> Bleh
<Pici> Actually, theres one feature, it knows my login name.
<nixternal_> yo, how the hell do I forward a channel again? I am braindead on the subject right now
<nalioth> nixternal: /mode #channel +b *!*@*!#target_channel
<nixternal> ahh, groovy...thanks!
<ikonia> Myrtti: thank you for dealing with oly - sorry I missed him
<erUSUL> anyone around ? spamer in #ubuntu. floodbot cough him twice (i assume is the same person)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> logged out anyway, I'm watching now
<ikonia> erUSUL: anything else ?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-11
<KB1JWQ> Statix138 is certainly entertaining about it, but he's trolling up a storm.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Thanks.  I didn't want to step on toes by doing it myself. :-p
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Thanks for the heads up
<KB1JWQ> Pici: No worries.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Going forward, I should do the same thing, I presume?  Not sure how staff / Ubuntu ops interaction normally flows, so I'll defer to you.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Just poke us in here or use !ops.
<KB1JWQ> Certainly.
<KB1JWQ> Thanks!
<Pici> Er, I guess someone is going to get pissed at me for hilighting them in here... oops.
 * stew is very angry
<stew> heh, not really
<ubottu> hggdh called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Pici> stew: Do you have a moment to take care of #ubuntu-server ?
<stew> Pici: I have a moment, what's up?
<Pici> stew: I don't have explicit access there, but I should be listed as one of our new group contacts and theres a troll that I just banned from #ubuntu in there currently.
<Pici> freenode/staff are on the access list though, or you could throw me ops, whichever is easier for you/.
<stew> ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Flags +votsriRfA were set on Pici in #ubuntu-server
<Pici> stew: thanks
<stew> you're welcome
<Pici> Yarr, thar be trolls out there
<Pici> Although, I had a little laugh at this: 22:19:33 <?ubantu_dude> Pici is going to ban me pretty soon so every please just consider yourself trolled and save me a bunch of time?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !gobbledygook is <reply> IRC is a discussion medium, not a place to output your insanity. Please consider switching to understandable language and participating in actual conversation.
<Flannel> That's actually quite tempting.
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> very..
<Myrtti> watch out for rek
<Myrtti> hmmmm should I know who this Lando-SpacePimp is?
 * gnomefreak happy without knowing :)
<topyli> lando is strange but hasn't been a problem
<jussi01> ikonia: where is you!
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> understand about rek now :/
<Pici> I could have sworn I made a @mark about him at some point in time.
<Pici> oh, he remembers me, wonderful.
<bazhang> today must be *annoying* day
<Myrtti> if I guess right, rek is going to be silent for sometime now and start by legitimate questions after a while
<Myrtti> and then slip to offtopic
<bazhang> he got a comprehensive walkthrough by actionparsnip, and is still saying 'it doesn't work'; something does not add up with him
<Myrtti> it's his channels list that doesn't add up
<Myrtti> channels : ##hardware #linux-wireless #plan9 #ubuntu  #python.it #fluxbox #embedded-dev  #angstrom #handhelds #handhelds-familiar  #fluxbuntu #damnsmalllinux
<bazhang> that is very odd
<Myrtti> nnnggghhh http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ultamatix&diff=307349573&oldid=prev
 * Pici groans
<Myrtti> I was kinda hoping it would DIE A HORRIBLE DEATH IN A CHEMICAL FIRE
<Myrtti> "It does have the following O/S support, but please use at your own risk Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty (fully tested), Sid, Karmic (only initially tested)."
<Myrtti> oh crap
<Pici> Sid? hah
<Myrtti> and rek is back again
<bazhang> oh he's back
<Myrtti> wohey
<bazhang> jinx
<bazhang> hmm he suddenly knows about chown
<genii> Bah. Where do I find <key> part when changing my freenode passwd?
<Pici> genii: You don't. Thats not the right command.  Use /msg nickserv help set password for the syntax
<genii> Ok, got it now.
<genii> I was sitting on Nickserv channel, then it became a different channel when the list populated
<Pici> Theres a nickserv channel?
<genii> Pici: This client shows me one (Quassel)
<Pici> genii: You mean a nickserv window, not a #channel
<genii> Yes
<genii> I may need more caffeine yet this morning :)
<Pici> !away > rulo
<Mamarok> how often did we tell him that now? just told him again in #k
<stefg> please watch Capoochino in #ubuntu ... racist comments
<niko> hi
<niko> you should take a look at Capoochino on #ubuntu
<niko> thanks
<ubottu> Capoochino called the ops in #ubuntu (Halitech  Racist troll against white people.)
<ubottu> Capoochino called the ops in #ubuntu (Halitech Racist troll against Mexicans and Whites)
<ubottu> grawity called the ops in #ubuntu (Capoochino !ops abuser.)
<nalioth> capaoochino caught the train, fyi
<Myrtti> iceroot: jolly good
<Myrtti> meh
<Flannel> !away > doubled`fml`away
<Pici> Turns out that good_kid is the same person as sp0rtily/grow-as-apple/groovyorange.
<Myrtti> say, what? really?
<Myrtti> no wonder I thought he was a bit creepy and weird
<Pici> Yep. Just on a hunch I searched the bantracker for ilya and all those records came back
<ikonia> 3:33 <good_kid> Why don't you play in ##jswolfbot?
<ikonia> 13:34 <good_kid> Ok
<ikonia> 13:35 <good_kid> WhenI'm sleeping, I sometimes imaging beauty young brave single female lawyers in skirts  and their pants.
<ikonia> that explains the PM I had from him this afternoon while I was away
<Myrtti> *hrrrrhhhh*
<Pici> Yeah, my thoughts exactly.
<jussi01> grumble, please tell me that wasnt in -offtopic...
<Pici> jussi01: good_kid? he said something very similar there.
<jussi01> Damn, Ive warned those kids in thw olf channel not to spam about a dozen times
<jussi01> grumble!!
<ikonia> jussi01: it's 3 of them - they are idiots
<ikonia> they spam rooms to get players, I've warned them about it all last night
<Pici> jussi01: That person in particular is a someone who has a long ban record in -offtopic.
<jussi01> still, very annoynig.
<ikonia> jussi01: but he only found it after the 3 annoying idiots spammed a channel he was in
<Myrtti> rek is back again
<Pici> I joined a bunch of channels he was in earlier and he wasn't acting any differently in them either.
<keith-> yeah can you unblock me from #ubuntu
<keith-> i'm not banned... it's that dcc exploit stuff and i'm on port 8001
<keith-> <<test me>>
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-12
<Pici> @mark #ubuntu Don_Miguel sending unsolicited pings to random users, claims that it keeps his connection alive.  I advised that if he feels the need to ping for that reason, to ping a freenode service, not a real user.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !blog is <reply> IRC is a two-way medium. Please keep rants and monologues to your LiveJournal account kthx
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> solv0rd
<Pici> remov0rd
<ubottu> oldude67 called the ops in #ubuntu (libtech  foul language and offtopic help)
<jussi01> gday Madpilot!
<Madpilot> evening
<ubottu> MTeck called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Evet)
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<ikonia> I assume Amaranth has delt with it
<ikonia> I just felt the summon but it looks like Amaranth is there
<bazhang> no idea, dont hang there anymore
<Amaranth> actually jussi01 did
<bazhang> just saw evet trolling elsewhere
<ikonia> oooh didn't see jussi01 as active in the channel
 * jussi01 jumps up and says boo!
<jussi01> oh dear, he is trolling me in pm
<ikonia> evet ?
<ikonia> if it's him just mute him, he's had enough warnings
<Evet> "Is it reasonable to build a website about war"
<Evet> Is this question related to war?
<Evet> And, it means I'm talking about war?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Pranky said: ubottu: where is your private message
<Madpilot> Evet, come back in 48hrs to discuss the removal of your bans.
<Evet> Madpilot, i haven't banned
<Evet> asked you a simple question
<ikonia> Evet: you can build what ever website's you want
<bazhang> !idle | Evet
<ubottu> Evet: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Evet> lol
<Evet> its quote
<Evet> i asked you, is that question about war
<ikonia> no, but discussing if you should do it, may cause a few problems for people
<ikonia> people have different stances on war
<Evet> right
<Evet> thank you
<Evet> Madpilot
<Evet> dont you read #ubuntu-ops
<Evet> we have just discussed it
<Myrtti> Evet: you're picking a fight just for entertainment
<Myrtti> stop it.
<Evet> Myrtti, i dont want to disarrange
<Evet> but people think that
<Madpilot> Evet, you've had lots of warnings about being o4o. too many warnings.
<Evet> Madpilot, all by one person
<Evet> who dowsnt know what is proper or not
<bazhang> please dont idle here Evet
<Evet> i asked you if my question is wrong or not
<Evet> ikonia, said its not about war
<bazhang> rek is back (nukker)
<Amaranth> Evet: Pornography is very different
<Amaranth> Evet: You saw it upset people but you kept pushing it
<Evet> Amaranth, i dont want to talk about my sexual fetish
<Evet> im planning to build a website
<Evet> inc. streamin porn
<Evet> the point is, i want to talk about tech
<Evet> not the sexual content
<Amaranth> Evet: Talking about it upset people, they asked you to stop, you kept pushing it and getting insulting
<Evet> but someone (one person, not people) says
<Evet> its about pornography
<Amaranth> Evet: You specifically said it was
<Amaranth> You are that one person
<Myrtti> discuss it elsewhere. Pornography is one of the subjects that is not welcome in Ubuntu channels
<Evet> Myrtti, Myrtti..
<Evet> I told, i am not talking about pornography
<Madpilot> Evet, if you hadn't wanted to troll, talking about simply streaming video would have been OK, probably. "Streaming porn" makes you a troll.
<Evet> if my comments make someone sad
<Evet> i stop
<Tm_T> Evet: then stop, please
<Evet> but he says its forbidden. o mustn't do
<Evet> i dont want to violate
<Tm_T> violate what?
<bazhang> he is just time-wasting.
<Evet> the the orders
<Evet> social orders
<Evet> try to read, bazhang
<Tm_T> Evet: son, you have apparently repeatedly violated channel rules (and perhaps even freenode rules)
<Evet> Tm_T, Tm_T  Tm_T
<Evet> i dont violate rules
<Evet> if someone says "this suebject makes me sad"
<Evet> i stop
<Evet> but if someone says
<Myrtti> Evet: then how come we're still having this discussion
<Evet> "ITS FORBIDDEN!!! STOP IT!!!"
<Myrtti> several people told you to stop
<Tm_T> Evet: then what?
<Evet> then you make me sad
<Myrtti> right
<Tm_T> and?
<Evet> it isnt problem to making people sad?
<topyli> Evet: this doesn't look very constructive. please leave the channel and come back in a couple of days to discuss your ban, as was suggested by Madpilot
<Tm_T> Evet: it isn't when they're doing something they shouldn't do
<Evet> topyli, i havent banned
<Evet> Tm_T, what i shouldn't do?
<Myrtti> yes, you are
<Madpilot> Evet, you are now, actually, at least in -offtopic
<Madpilot> come back in 48hrs, convince us you realize why you were banned, and we'll take it off.
<Tm_T> Evet: to bring up o4o topics
<Evet> do you know what did i do?
<Evet> and thinks its what i shouldn't do?
<Evet> no, you dont
<Evet> i am trying to tell
<bazhang> yes we know. please dont idle here. come back as has been suggested.
<Evet> lol
<Tm_T> Evet: so why you have mentioned porn and wars in here already?
<Evet> Tm_T,
<Evet> u dont get anything
<Evet> i dont want to talk about porn or war
<Tm_T> then why do you mention them then?
<Evet> i just wanted to discuss about building websites about porn
<Tm_T> and that's enough, son
<Evet> and they think i want to sex with them
<Myrtti> and that you can freely do outside Ubuntu channels
<bazhang> he is here to entertain himself.
<Tm_T> no
<Myrtti> go away and come back later
<bazhang> thanks
<Madpilot> ESL, drunk, or just distilled troll? (or, for bonus points, some combo?)
<Tm_T> I like to dig out their thoughts first, so they can try to save their soul later on (;)
<Tm_T> Madpilot: just troublemaker, I'd say
<Tm_T> aka troll
<bazhang> troll. was doing so in #defocus earlier
<Myrtti> esl too
 * Tm_T just spent his only moments today in irc for this <3
<ikonia> he's in other channels being stupid
<ikonia> #wordpress, for example
<Tm_T> now I'm gone again, see you, kids ->
<bazhang> <Evet> ubottu, hidebound bastards.. just now in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti recharges her emp
<Madpilot> then he left, at least
<ikonia> he's back
<ikonia> he's banned in #ubuntu now as he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> he knows it's a bot
<bazhang> of course he does
<ikonia> helps if I muted the right person
<bazhang> haha
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Flannel> !away > daBomb|Not-Here
<ikonia> jussi01: you prodding (just about to go out)
<jussi01> ikonia: only wolfie a while back.. alls well :D
<ikonia> ahhh, sorry, just about to pop out, maybe later
<Bacta> Hi I would like to request my unbanning in #freenode-social
<Bacta> *#freenode-offtopic rather
<Myrtti> er, a-ha
<Bacta> It might be worth clarifying that I'm not an Abortionist and that they're not free either
<Myrtti> remind me again, how does this relate to #ubuntu-channels?
<Bacta> I went into #ubuntu-offtopic and offered free abortions
<Myrtti> but how does your request to be unbanned from #freenode-offtopic or #freenode-social relate to #ubuntu channels?
<Bacta> I don't follow?
<Bacta> Am I in the wrong place?
<Tm_T> Bacta: hmmm, have you read topic yet? yes, you might be in wrong place (:
<topyli> yes. this is the channel for ubuntu ops. we don't do #freenode channels
<Bacta> oh goddammit
<Bacta> I meant ubuntu-offtopic
<Bacta> sorry
<bazhang> ?
<Tm_T> (:
<Bacta> Can I please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> Bacta: in that case, why did you do that?
<Bacta> I promise I won't offer abortions to anyone anymore
<Bacta> Because I used to be a troll
<Myrtti> used to be?
<Tm_T> hmmm, and you have not been a troll since when then?
<Bacta> Since last week :)
<Tm_T> can you explain why your behaviour was bad?
<Bacta> Because Abortions can only be carried out by a trained doctor
<Bacta> I have no such training
<Tm_T> hmm, weird one, other whys?
<Bacta> Abortions aren't given for free?
<Bacta> Ah yes,
<Bacta> it was a trollish comment
<Tm_T> hmmmh, I cannot see you have understood what you actually have done
<Bacta> Ok. Will be back tomorrow then (: Have a good night!
 * elky headdesks
<Tm_T> I wonder how coming back tomorrow would help him
<topyli> he's more concerned about idling here and wasting ops' time
<Tm_T> and you think tomorrow it wouldn't be that much waste? (:
<topyli> just sayin' :)
<topyli> in other words, "oh he'll be back all right"
<Tm_T> (:
<elky> Tm_T, because tomorrow he'll probably get a different op.
<ikonia> I'm requesting a perm ban on bacta - or a good right up in BT
<ikonia> he's still trolling other channels
<ikonia> he's had enough warnings here
<ikonia> I see no reason to keep this stupid game of ban->remove->ban->remove->ban->remove going
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops bacta well known troll, constantly says "I've stopped trolling" while trolling other channels. Request not to be unbanned as he has promised to change many times and adds no value to any #ubuntu channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> i especially loved the bit where he started his baiting in #ubuntu-art whilst talking to me here.
<elky> b'cuz, y'know, if he'd been reading the logs for here like he elluded to, i'm sure he'd have seen that i have his nick on highlight.
<ikonia> elky: ok - so how/what do I do to speak to the council to get this guy on a perm ban, I've had enough
<ikonia> people like this should not have our time wasted,
<elky> ikonia, i'd have to recuse myself from such a discussion, but an email to the ircc would probably be sufficient
<ikonia> elky: I understand that, no problem.
<elky> (recused for reasons beyond the ubuntusphere)
<ikonia> yes yes, I'm aware
<elky> stating was more for those who aren't aware
<ikonia> ahhh
 * elky pats ubuntulog
<elky> oh blah. laptops charge alot better when you actually complete the connection to electricities
<Tm_T> no jumpy electrodes?
<elky> given the chance, probably. also probably right into me.
<ikonia> ubuntu wiki is dead
<ikonia> is it irc-council@ubuntu
<jussi01> ikonia: irc-council at lists.ubuntu dot com
<ikonia> ta
<jussi01> and ikonia, wolfie time
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> once this mail is gone
<jussi01> and anyone else also!
<Tm_T> ?
<jussi01> Tm_T: wolfie is a fun IRC game... :D
<jussi01> Tm_T: in ##jswolfbot
<Tm_T> count me out (:
<jussi01> aww
 * genii makes more coffee
<ikonia> incoming mail council
 * ikonia awaits emma to appear in #jswolfbot now as it's been mentioned in the logged channel
<Tm_T> how much we had log delay?
<ikonia> about 15 minutes I think
<ikonia> and I was only kidding
<Tm_T> sure, just was wondering
<ikonia> I think it's about 15 minutes
<ubottu> mickster04 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jpds> Awesome.
<jpds> jrib: We'll give it a couple of minutes to cool off.
<jrib> jpds: k
<jpds> Didn't see anything new going to -unregged, so I dropped the +rR
<ikonia> does the whois on Guest58782 look familier
<Pricey> @whoami
<ikonia> you're Pricey
<Pricey> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Pricey> @whoami
 * Pricey sighs
<ikonia> @whoami
<ubottu> ikonia
<PriceChild> @whoami
<ubottu> pricechild
<jussi01> hehe
<Pricey> Didn't even recognise me as freenode staff like it did before
<mickster04> we we have some trolls on #ubuntu if someone could pop their head in?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> !dirivites
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dirivites
<ikonia> stupid spelling
<ikonia> !derivative
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivative
<ikonia> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mneptok> @whoibe
<trinidad_> I have a question about the latest distribution of jaunty
<Pricey> trinidad_: #ubuntu is the place
<mneptok> trinidad_: you want #ubuntu
<mneptok> or, rather, #ubuntu+1
<trinidad_> I noticed that this time around you cannot order the 64bit version  through the shipit channels is that something that is not going to be made?
<Pricey> mneptok: out of touch?
<trinidad_> no one seems to know if we will be able to get it via connical this way in the future again
<Pricey> trinidad_: I'm afraid you'll have to ask Canonical about that. They're hte ones that ship the discs.
<trinidad_> do they have a irc channel too?
<mneptok> Pricey: just awoke from nap
<Pricey> trinidad_: check out http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus
<Pricey> mneptok: no excuses
<mneptok> Pricey: it's not. that's a *reason* ;)
<Pricey> mneptok: :P
<KB1JWQ> mneptok: Ah, you're an op and on it already.  Nevermind. :)
<mneptok> nalioth: meep?
<nalioth> mneptok: SNARG
<nalioth> trinidad_: can we help you with anything further?
<mneptok> niko (a staffer) is PMing #ubuntu users, probably with suggestions on being better behaved.
<mneptok> while helpful, it would be more so if he actually left this to #u ops, or at least /join'ed here
<mneptok> kaddi_: how can we help?
<kaddi_> I'm just to curious for my own good.. I was about to leave again
<kaddi_> I just wanted to know what the channel is for :)
<kaddi_> *too even
<mneptok> "to"
<mneptok> too = also
<kaddi_> really? :s
<kaddi_> ok, thanks :)
<kaddi_> I need to refresh my english :s
<mneptok> this channel is for ops questions and issues, and grammar help.
<mneptok> we have a very informative /topic
<kaddi_> hehe :D well in this case I'll stick around and get help with my grammar ;)
<kaddi_> I know, which is why I was about to leave when you adressed me ;)
<mneptok> before you stick around, do read that /topic
<mneptok> ;)
<kaddi_> I won't keep you either, just needed to know what the channel is for  :)
<kaddi_> have a nice evening :)
<niko> hi here
<Seeker`> hi
<mneptok> niko: heya
<mneptok> niko: are you a regular in #ubuntu?
<niko> yes, i idle in
<mneptok> niko: and an Ubuntu member. nice.
<mneptok> niko: are you also on the -ops team?
<niko> i'm also an admin of #ubuntu-fr*
<niko> i'm not on the -ops team, but idle too on #ubuntu-irc channel
<mneptok> et #ubuntu-qc, itou? ;)
<niko> non, seulement #ubuntu-fr* :)
<mneptok> niko: it is probably best if you allow the ops team to handle users in #ubuntu
<mneptok> of course, if you are active, it would be great if you could idle here so when !staff are needed, there are more eyes.
<mneptok> if you can do that, it would be MOST welcome
<mneptok> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<niko> i will do that, i don't want to /whois nick nick for each op on the access list
<mneptok> ^^ no niko :(
<Pricey> mneptok: hmm?
<mneptok> Pricey: sorry, confirming niko is not in the trigger. and (s)he should be
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pricey said: no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pricey> euch
<Pricey> sorry!!!
<stew> Pricey: how can I help you?
<stew> :P
<mneptok> stew: get both of us new hands?
<PriceChild> jussi01: can you get it to recognise me as Pricey?
<mneptok> niko: et merci bien pour ca.
<niko> PriceChild: perhaps /msg ubottu identify nick pass and !hostmask add, after ?
<PriceChild> niko: My hostmask is already listed.
<PriceChild> it normally recognises me as staff but no such luck
<mneptok> PriceChild: are you wearing your black shirt and armband? did you K: a puppy today?
<PriceChild> mneptok: yes
<ikonia> mneptok: niko is not in the ops list for #ubuntu so that's why he/she is not in the !ops call
<ikonia> ahhhh freenode staff
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I'll return to bed
<mneptok> ikonia: turn the light out before you get here?
<KB1JWQ> Okay, I think Linux^Warrior is crossing a bit of a line now...
<KB1JWQ> Insulting people and asking they jump off of buildings is a... bit much. :)
<PriceChild> KB1JWQ: It seems they've left.
<KB1JWQ> PriceChild: They have.  Thanks though. :)
<stew> i'm speaking with him
<stew> i've been speaking with him all day
<stew> since he started the day being obnoxious in #debian on oftc
<KB1JWQ> Strangely I've had a user PM me from #ubuntu, claiming he used to really enjoy the community, but users like Linux^Warrior take the fun out of it.  Not my place to say how a channel / community should be run, but figured that should be passed on to people who are in a position to evaluate that better than I.
<Flannel> He was being rude the last time I saw him in #u too
<KB1JWQ> he's doing the same in ##linux as well
<PriceChild> KB1JWQ: who?
<KB1JWQ> Linux^Warrior
<stew> well, my chat with him ended with
<stew> 17:59 <~Linux^Warrior> GET THE FUCK OFF MY SCREEN
<stew> so i'm going to call that unsuccessful
<niko> perhaps he asks about how to ignore you, stew
<stew> niko: i was telling him that he needs to ignore people instead of calling them morons
<niko> good point
<h00k> is anyone around that I can pm?
<PriceChild> Can I help?
<h00k> PriceChild: yes, is it okay to PM you?
<PriceChild> Sure
<PriceChild> Jeruvy: Can I help you?
<Jeruvy> can I wait for another?
<Seeker`> Jeruvy: can I help you?
<mneptok> Jeruvy: what can i do for you?
<Jeruvy> too many :) I only need one :)
<mneptok> there can be only one.
 * mneptok beheads Seeker`
<Seeker`> *ahem*
<Jeruvy> you win :)  may I PM you?
<mneptok> you may.
<Seeker`> is it something new that people come in here then PM ops for help?
<Seeker`> did I miss a memo
<nalioth> Seeker`: they were lodging a compaint against you, of course
<Seeker`> meh
<mneptok> Seeker`: specifically, your mankini.
<mneptok> please grow thicker body hair before wearing in Ubuntu IRC namespace again.
<Seeker`> pfft, those pictures are blurry! you can't prove anything!
<Gary> what pictures?
 * mneptok throws a male model over the fence into Gary's enclosure
<Gary> rawrs
<mneptok> Seeker`: i've bought you some time. Gary will be busy for a few hours.
<mneptok> Seeker`: http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-59958576184074_2063_6608713
<Mamarok> hi JanC :)
<JanC> hi Mamarok
 * Mamarok needs some sleep now
<JanC> sleep well ツ
<Mamarok> thx :)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-13
<maco> hey folks, nburns in #ubuntu is going on about how its all a bunch of noobs and in HIS day youd just be told to RTFM
<maco> he didnt say rtfm he said "youd be told to man whatever"
<maco> because "that's how you learn"
<Seeker`> trinidad_: how can we hepl you?
<Seeker`> for the record, I just PM'd trinidad_ asking if there is anything we can help with, and no response, even though he is active in #u
<mneptok> IIRC, (s)he was banned for the router exploit. i saw a bot unban him/her earlier.
<mneptok> maco: the "later fellas" is a nice window into the sould of nburns
<mneptok> hmmmm ... my sould doesn't start at runlevel 3. any know God's bugtracker address?
<trinidad_> seeker I just pm'd you
<mneptok> trinidad_: we discourage idling in this channel
<trinidad_> I thought that i closed this one out
<maco> you joined 13 minutes ago
<trinidad_> unless when i logged back in to xchat it opened it up back again without me knowing
<maco> mneptok: meh there are no girls on the internet right?
<Seeker`> whats a girl?
<maco> Seeker`: your mom
<Seeker`> oh, wow
<maco> hehe a legitimate use of "your mom"!
<Seeker`> :D
<Seeker`> Finally! there had to be one somewhere
<mneptok> maco: no girls. only "chixx0rz" (women that idiots have not yet spoken to, and thus not yet offended) and "b!tches" (who idiots have actually encountered, and who have dismissed said idiots as troglodytes)
<maco> haha
<mneptok> you laugh, but i know you're crying on the inside.
<maco> well it DOES sound about right
<maco> given the trolls im used to in -women and #linuxchix
<mneptok>  /m maco A/S/L? r u HAWT?!?
<mneptok> ooooops
<maco> that cant get proper respones
<maco> anyone ugly will say yes to feel nice and anyone hot will so no to avoid attention
<mneptok> actually ....
<mneptok> 16:15 [Freenode] [msg(PriceChild)] A/S/L?
<mneptok> 16:15 [Freenode] [PriceChild(i=pricechi@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.pricechild)] "yes please"
<mneptok> 16:15 [Freenode] [msg(PriceChild)] "ageless/neuter/right behind you"
<Seeker`> I hate to think of the sort of messages female geeks get
<Seeker`> "OMG u r gurl? will u b my gf? I are am l337 haxx0r dood"
<maco> ive never gotten the PMs that i can recall
<maco> i just get things like replies in comments and on slash dot and even *in person* asking me to marry them
<Seeker`> haha
<maco> and of course #ubuntu-women gets plenty of "r there grrls heer?" "any1 want 2 cyber?"
<maco> the guy that come to us ranting about how all women are manipulative b*tches based on his wife..that was interesting
<Seeker`> aren't sterotypes great
<maco> iirc he didnt want us to invade open source because we'd ruin it...
<Seeker`> heh
<mneptok> maco: "do you want to cyber" is best replied with this URL - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ-lJpL2oVg
 * nalioth converts mneptok to flv
 * Seeker` -> bed
<Seeker`> work, journey in to london and hospital visit tomorrow
<Seeker`> fun fun fun!
<mneptok> PROCRASTINATE! PROCRASTINATE!
<Seeker`> ?
<mneptok> Seeker`: click that link above
<mneptok> (espcially if you are a Doctor Who fan)
<maco> i thought itd be a rickroll, but if you say doctor who...
<Dave2> 1/win 39
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (jondavis)
<Myrtti> ugh
<mneptok> grrrr .... emma
<maco> ugh nobody explained to her that the report is private until lp does apport-retrace and then the stuff apport uploaded gets removed and replaced by a clean stack trace
<maco> SquareHimself in #ubuntu
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (SquareHimself)
<jussi01> Good morning Myrtti! and Happy birthday! :D
<Myrtti> mmmrrggghh
<maco> Myrtti: is your bday? is seele's too
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im sorry, I had to advertise :D
<Myrtti> yeah, last year of youth starts today
<jussi01> but really, do have a happy birthday
<maco> you're 17?
<jussi01> hahah
<Myrtti> oh great, I'm lagging bad in the
<Myrtti> train
<Myrtti> is someone looking over #u
<maco> valkyrie claims to own th bot
<maco> cut off the head?
<jussi01> i did...
<maco> yay
<jussi01> Voltaire: how can we help today?
<jussi01> Anyways, Im of to work. laters all.
<Voltaire> opps sorry about that
<Voltaire> I'm actually alright, I click a link and didn't notice
<Voltaire> anywho night/morning/afternoon/evening
<maco> hehe
<maco> <-- man
<Myrtti> -->
<maco> hmm?
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> maco, you need any help?
<maco> nah
<bazhang> okay
<maco> jussi01 says im allowed in here though
<maco> because im an op in 2 channels
<bazhang> nice :)
<bazhang> weird that you are not voiced though
<maco> voiced?
<maco> this channel uses voice?
<bazhang> yep
<maco> oh hey it does
<maco> i thought in voiced channels, not-voiced people couldnt talk and be seen by voiced people though
<bazhang> that's +m channels
<jussi01> maco: only when +m is set
<maco> ah
<maco> i suppose m=mute?
<jussi01> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<bazhang> only +v can talk in that case
<bazhang> or +o
<jussi01> :)
<maco> yay! im in the top list in quassel now :)
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> :-"
 * Mez has had his fun
<jussi01> Mez: not funny.
<Mez> jussi01: it was.. slightly.
<bazhang> nubuntu?
<maco> huh?
<bazhang> that's what I said
 * Mez yawns and disappears to had to work
<tsimpson> "The main goal of nUbuntu is to create a distribution which is derived from the Ubuntu distribution, and add packages related to security testing and remove unneeded packages." - kinda specialist
<bazhang> sound like all the backtrack 4 users asking for help in #ubunt
<bazhang> +u
<maco> wait so theres nubuntu AND bt4?
<bazhang> many more besides !derivatives
<bazhang> he was trolling elsewhere as well
<bazhang> * [Immo_Phaggit] (n=Bilok@pool-71-116-96-171.snfcca.dsl-w.verizon.net): TheAbester
<maco> ok but those two serve same purpose
<ubottu> oldude67 called the ops in #ubuntu (trolly  no english off topic)
<Myrtti> urgggh
<tomaw> why urgggh?
<Myrtti> spent 90 minutes in a useless meeting I had to travel two hours in and have to travel 2 hours back, in a tummy ache, on my birthday. I've had better days.
<Myrtti> maco: 29
<tomaw> well, happy birthday at least :)
<tomaw> is 29 an indication of the number of candles?
<Myrtti> sadly
 * ikonia nods a bithday nod to Myrtti 
<Gary> Myrtti: happy birfday
 * Gary gives Myrtti a birthday hug!
<Myrtti> wheeeeee
<Myrtti> I was bribed to come to the meeting with two boxes of candy
 * tomaw feels young among the old folk
<Gary> tomaw: you ain't no spring chicken either
 * Gary hides
 * ikonia throws another model to Gary 
<ikonia> apprantly that keeps him quiet/busy
<Gary> woot
<Myrtti> ok, -offtopic has the troll central again
<tomaw> Gary: pfft :p
<tomaw> Gary: you still would and you know it
<Gary> tomaw: only if you got me drunk first
 * tomaw sobs
<Myrtti> is someone looking at -offtopic besides me?
<Myrtti> I'm in a train and get laggy occasionally
<Myrtti> Gary: thanks
<Gary> I'm trying to guide them into behaving
 * jussi01 sighs at immo_phagg
<Gary> me too
<Gary> I seem to fail at catalysing
<jussi01> Gary: you just fail :P
<elky> Myrtti, HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAY!
<bazhang> happy b-day Myrtti
<Mamarok> Myrtti: Happy Birthday! *Hugs* and *Kisses* :)
<topyli> oh! happy birthday Myrtti pien
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> so focused on one troll another slipped by
<Seeker`> irssi on iphone \o/
<Seeker`> can only see 3 lines of text though
<Pici> Thats
<Pici> too
<Pici> bad
 * nalioth switches Seeker`'s font size to .005mm so he can see more lines of irssi
<Seeker`> the problem is that my chabbel list is toi long
<Pici> I also see a typing issue
<bazhang> haha
<Seeker`> that is because i am on q bad connection and trying to work at the same time
<jussi01> Seeker`: grab colloquy, much better and easier...
<Seeker`> ok
<seeker^> Hihi
<bazhang> wb seeker^
<seeker^> Ty
<jussi01> seeker^: any chance you can log onto and listen to t61 for a bit?
<seeker^> Not sure if it is possible on an iPhone
<ikonia> t61?
<seeker^> Ssh, it's secret
<bazhang> hehe
<seeker^> Have given up on being at work for the day
<seeker^> I'll bbl
<ikonia> hello charlie__ how can we help
<charlie__> what do you think would be better. i am having a laptop with windows 7 but i dont know if i should get ubuntu instead
<ikonia> charlie__: I let me stop you there for a second
<ikonia> charlie__: you've been banned from #ubuntu support channel, and forwarded to the #ubuntu-ops channel which is here to help you resolve the issues that got you banned
<charlie__> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<charlie__> can i beome unbanned then
<ikonia> charlie__: looking at the logs it would appear you where persistantly offtopic in #ubuntu, which is for ubuntu support discussion only (so not the question you just asked) and you persistantly messed around with the bot after being told multiple times to stop
<charlie__> become
<ikonia> if you could explain your behaviour and why you continued to be a problem in #ubuntu before you where banned, I'm sure we can move it forward
<ikonia> mneptok: ping ping
<charlie__> i am new to ubuntu and irc so when i was testring the bot i didnt know people where sending me privite messages
<ikonia> charlie__: yes, but you where asked and then told to stop doing it, yet you kept going, why ?
<charlie__> they told me thro privitre messages which i didnt know]
<ikonia> that's not the question I asked
<ikonia> charlie__: you where asked, and then told to stop playing with the bot, yet you continued, why ?
<charlie__> i didnt know they where asking me to stop
<ikonia> charlie__: you did as you said "why" and "Do I have to"
<ikonia> so you responded to them asking you to stop
<charlie__> when i found out that they were asking me
<charlie__> thats when i stoped
<ikonia> yes, so you knew and kept going
<charlie__> i stopped when i found out but by then i was banned
<ikonia> ok - I suggest I leave this to the operator who banned you which is mneptok as he knows the situation better than I as I can only go by the logs
<ikonia> charlie__: that's wrong, you where banned after you responded with "do I have to" when told to stop
<ikonia> so you knew - long before you where banned
<charlie__> stop being crazy
<ikonia> I'm not being crazy, I'm explaining the facts to you and asking you to explain your behaviour in an honest fashion
<charlie__> thats what i consider crazy
<ikonia> ok then if you class explaining your behaviour in an honest fashion crazy I'm afraid we can't progress this any further
<ikonia> charlie__: if there is nothing else we can do for you at this time we ask that you not idle in the channel and come back at a time when mneptok is available and you can discuss your ban please.
<bazhang> !idle | charlie__
<ubottu> charlie__: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<nalioth> can we start doing !tell $nick about idle?
<ikonia> any reason you don't want to see it on screen, I only use | incase the guy doesn't know how to use pm/irc well
<nalioth> 1) you're repeating yourself in this case
<niko> <?HackersDavid> moi utilize spoonwap 2 cracker un voisin --> i use spoonwap to crack neighbour
<ikonia> he's gone
<bazhang> ah he quit
<bazhang> jinx
<bazhang> on nubuntu no less
<gnomefreak> why not !idle > $nick
<nalioth> gnomefreak: the point is that those mechanisms exist to keep the spam levels down
<nalioth> it does't make a flip which one is used
<gnomefreak> nalioth: oh ok i wasnt sure if "about" used PM or not
<nalioth> ubottu: tell gnomefreak about guidelines
<ubottu> gnomefreak, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> thanks it works :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: re: mailing list, o4o was modified within the past few months to make it more tolerant for some issues.
<Pici> Basically its now "you can talk about these things, but if someone asks you to stop, you should"
<gnomefreak> Pici: ah makes sense sort of. why would be want topics that can/will cause heated debates?
<gnomefreak> people didnt have so many complaints on it before change IIRC unles in past few months
<maco> well it says you cant discuss gender for example...
<maco> so would that mean everyone has to go to #ubuntu-women when they want to discuss one of mdz's posts on sexism?
<maco> makes sense to me that as long as things are civil that could be ok in -ot
<gnomefreak> define discuss gender. i hope you mean like somewhat bad/bad/very bad comments torwards gender
<gnomefreak> sexism is against CoC as i recall
<maco> no i mean o4o said you cant discuss gender, period
<jussi01> maco: where does it say that?
<maco> i think it did
<maco> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<gnomefreak> to say "i didnt know women were invloved with Ubuntu" or something along those lines should be ok. but the problems some of the women had with comments from some guys was out of line and against all kinds of rules/CoC
<jussi01> maco: its been altered recently
<jussi01> This is not a blanket ban on any and all mention of these topics, however common sense is compulsory. Please be respectful and take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes exception. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy when you join any channels.)
<maco> right im saying *before* the edit
<gnomefreak> jussi01: some people miss the whole common sense idea
<jussi01> ahh, yeah.
<maco> so the edit makes sense because now you can talk about it in there when mdz or elky goes all feminist on their blogs
<gnomefreak> mdz == male no?
<maco> yes
<maco> he's quite the feminist though
<maco> it also means im not breaking the rules when i say "she!" after being called "he" ;)
<gnomefreak> nothing wrong with that. and we dont cover blogs on IRC that is really up to them depending on blog. CoC may stop it on planet but that has mind of been well not sure its been so long since i read a very nasty post
<maco> *headdesk*
<maco> im tlaking about people in #ubuntu-offtopic discussing whats going on on planet ubuntu
<maco> before edit it technically wouldve been not allowed because youre discussing gender
<gnomefreak> maco: correcting using something like that is not wrong at all however gender shouldnt matter in Ubuntu other than he/she/miss/mrs/ms/mr
<maco> with edit, as long as youre not saying "yeah well all the girls should just go away because theyre ruining ubuntu" or some such, its ok to talk about it
<maco> you see?
<gnomefreak> "shes hot" or shes is a *" can get you banned very very fast
<maco> aye
 * gnomefreak thinks my text is hot but it looks like everyone elses :)
<maco> and i dont think #ubuntu-women wants everybody from #ubuntu-offtopic joining to talk about women-in-open-source because well... iirc, -ot is a rather roudy bunch
<gnomefreak> Pici: jussi01 giving them that much freedom can get out of hand. at least thats why we enforced the rule to begin with
<gnomefreak> we have had a handful of problems in -women but not that many but they will not hesitate in the least the kick/ban/mute someone
<gnomefreak> maybe not set it back to the way it was but maybe word it differently in the sense that it is ok/not ok to do it certain ways (cant think today so dont mind me if i confuse you
 * gnomefreak getting to meeting, have fun
 * genii sips and contemplates compulsory common sense
<jussi01> !cue
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<niko> jussi01: u-ops-monitor is where bot forward quieted user message ?
<jussi01> no...
<jussi01> its where the floodbots reside, and do all their status messages etc
<niko> ah, on #ubuntu-fr, bot forward quieted user to #ubuntu-fr-ops-log
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<niko> and when some keywords found in messages
<ikonia> could someone please explain why !o4o automatically directs people to the !appeals process ?
<mneptok> because whining about stuff is the Internet's national pasttime?
<ikonia> I just don't see why it has to go through the appeals process
<ikonia> so much is going through the appeals process to quick and easy for my view
<Flannel> "disputes" covers a lot of ground at that.
<Flannel> (When I just read it, it reads as "disputes between people")
<ikonia> Flannel: hence why I don't think people should be directed to the appeals process straight away
<Flannel> I agree.
<Pici> Er... whats wrong with the appeals process?:
<Seeker`> I dont think they are saying anything is wrong with the appeals process
<Seeker`> its the fact that people are directed to it in o4o
<Seeker`> aiui, the appeals process is for when some action has been taken against someone
<Seeker`> not someone calling a factoid
<Pici> I don't see whats wrong with saying that disuputes go to appeals...
<nalioth> Pici: there's nothing wrong with it, but the issue is that some don't think it needs to be attached to the o4o factoid
<Seeker`> Pici: by the same reasoning, we should have it in every factoid
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-14
<ubottu> hggdh called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Myrtti> Greetings from the eight floor of Tampere University hospital, woke up when my iv was 'refilled'.
<nalioth> Myrtti: get out of there!
<Myrtti> Id rather stay, thanks :-)
<nalioth> you'er not supposed to be sick, you know
<Myrtti> Apparently Ive been sick with this since 2005, so if this is the way to get rid of the agonizing spells of pain Ive had since then, so be it
<nalioth> yeah, well, get rid of that stuff (and go home)
<Myrtti> Will do
<rww> mneptok: Make http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png work again. You're violating the right of larted people to see terrible terrible things.
<rww> (Alternatively, can some op person change the lart link to a picture of Cthulhu or something?)
<jussi01> hehe
<mneptok> rww: probably removed as i no longer work for the company
<mneptok> hmmm ... but the dir is still there
<rww> mneptok: people.ubuntu.com is an Ubuntu Member thing, not a Canonical thing, iirc. Maybe someone decided you're "clearly offensive" :p
<mneptok> it should still be on Uncyclopedia
<rww> 'tis. http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/5/55/Mnepolo.png
<mneptok> ride that sexy horse
 * jussi01 shudders
<Madpilot> rww, Cthulhu, related to Ubuntu even, but nowhere near as horrifying as that other pic: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/CthulhubuntuLogo.png
<rww> Madpilot: indeed. I petition for the restoration of mneptokness to lart. Also, while I'm here, someone fix the one where ubottu refers to herself as a guy. And approve my snarky factoid requests.
<rww> and buy me a pony :(
<Madpilot> !pony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony
<Madpilot> meh. the bot used to know that one
<rww> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> No, you can't have a pony. Much less so when you're magnetron
<jussi01> rww: which one is that?
<Madpilot> ah, right, per-channel filtering. forgot that. the bot's much more fun in -ot
<rww> jussi01: which one what? Male ubottu lart?
<jussi01> yeah
<rww> * ubottu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses DrDerek's head to break the homerun record
<jussi01> hrm, ok, lemme see if I cant get those fixed... although might have to wait for a few days...
<rww> Alright. I will now return to the -offtopic lair from whence I came. Good day, folks.
 * rww tips his hat to jussi01, Madpilot, and mneptok
<ToXBoT_> Flannel, you redirected my nick to fix_your_connection
<ToXBoT_> I've fixed my connection.
<ToXBoT_> So, can you please remove the redirection
<jussi01> ToXBoT_: where is the redirection from?
<ToXBoT> #ubuntu
<ToXBoT> jussi01, can you please remove the redirection?
<jussi01> ToXBoT: patience ;)
<ToXBoT> jussi01, I've been waiting since last 15days though.. :D
<ToXBoT> jussi01, and I don't use any other nick to get in any ban channel(s)
<jussi01> ToXBoT: Im working on it, patience.
<jussi01> ToXBoT: you are good to go.
<ikonia> how can he have been waiting 15 days when this is the first time he's asked
<Daviey> 10:03:37 <Daviey> Hey, we tend to keep #ubuntu family friendly.. so no swearing, please :)
<Daviey> 10:04:02 <Immo_Phagg> where are the ladies bro
<Daviey> Flannel: ^^
<Flannel> I figured.  He was warned about an hour ago
<jussi01> we banned him from -ot yesterday, he knows the drill.
<topyli> iirc i removed him, no ban
<Daviey> It's actually kind of ironic, as i imagine his nick is also offensive as i imagine it means "I'm a Fag", which is an offensive/colloquial term for homosexual.
<Daviey> I can't believe that nick is based on a real name.
<nalioth> it's a troll
<Myrtti> Painkillers <3
<Bacta> Hi I would like to request an unbanning from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Bacta: Hi, I'm sorry - that's not going to happen at this time
<Bacta> May I ask why that is?
<ikonia> because you are a repeat offender who still causes problems in other channels
<ikonia> if this stance changes you will be notified
<Bacta> Have I caused a problem in the last week?
<ikonia> I'm not disscussing/debating it
<Bacta> Does this mean I have to uninstall Ubuntu and go back to Windows?
<ikonia> if you chose to
<ikonia> that is of no concern on your ban
<Bacta> So I'm not banned from using Ubuntu?
<ikonia> #ubuntu the channel, I don't know without looking, ubuntu the linux distribution, please don't be silly -you know we have no control or interest in that
<nalioth> Bacta: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Bacta> Not really..
<Bacta> Will I be kicked or can I leave on my own accord?
<nalioth> then please respect our /topic
<elky> Bacta, you wont be kicked if you leave of your own accord.
<Bacta> xe cam on :)
<elky> bye Bacta.
<elky> ikonia, we got your mail, btw.
<elky> oops, wrong channel.
<ikonia> I'm putting more information together on that, but I've got limited logs due to the time period it was spread over
<elky> well, dialog, window, whatever
<ikonia> I know I know
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: netspeak is "Please refrain from using excessive netspeak."
<bernardlychan> hey guys how do i register my username with password?
<elky> bernardlychan, that's something you should ask #freenode, as we're not a support team for their software, however, if you "/msg ubottu register" she'll give a hint.
<topyli> bernardlychan: this isn't really an appropriate channel to ask for support, but you'll get help from nickserv with /msg nickserv help
<topyli> doh
<seeker^> Heya
<Pici> stupid bot
<bazhang> argh some tw kid trolling
<Pici> It looks like a bot to me
<bazhang> dont know why my ban got two addresses though
<bazhang> that was the kid running the bot I would guess theshahfactor/ancientsocrates
<ikonia> oh
<bazhang> is steil trolling?
<Pici> !away > ayahuasktrip
<jussi01> yay for server back again :D
<jussi01> nice and quiet in here :D
<ikonia> how it should be
 * genii enjoys the sounds of silence
<jussi01> fool said I you do not know, silence like the cancer grows...
<bazhang> madgirl seems to be a bot
<maco> *snort*
<maco> in a PM:
<maco> <marionbarry> HELLO AGAIN BUDDY...MAY I ASK YOU A FEW MORE PERSONAL QUESTIONS?
<maco> jeez he even sounds like marion barry!
<mneptok> maco: take off your bra and hand me the crack pipe.
<maco> ok yeah that sounds more like him...
<mneptok> oh ... wait.
<maco> did you hear he got in trouble a month or two ago for stalking some lady?
<mneptok> this is #ubuntu-ops. not #skanky_alexandria_motel
<mneptok> maco: yeah. it's mind-boggling.
<mneptok> he'll be re-elected. he's pure Teflon. (and DC voters seem to like rap sheets)
<maco> apparently he did a lot for old folks way back in the day before he was shown for being a womanizing arse so the old folks still vote for him
<maco> and given dc's crime rate.... i guess there are a lot of people that feel like having a rap sheet makes you more human
<mneptok> when i was in DC in 1992-1995, he was in jail for the motel/prostitute/crack debacle. makes me wonder how old these people are.
<maco> its like when palin calls democrats "elitists" .. anyone without at least 3 arrests is an elitist :P
<mneptok> i tried getting arrested for speeding, but i tried in Sweden. apparently the Swedes handle speeders somewhat diffeerently.
<mneptok> http://imgur.com/FSbUF.jpg
<Nafallo> hahahahahaha
<jussi01> Nafallo: do you have sweden on hilight or something?
<Nafallo> rotfl
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, Aison said: ubottu, but ebox is fine? I don't know it
<jpds> ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, mneptok said: ubottu, jpds is confused. please give him a pony.
<jpds> Nafallo: mneptok wants to steal pony!
 * Nafallo spanks mneptok. leave her alone!
 * Nafallo gives jpds a snack
 * Myrtti feasts with a straw drink
<Myrtti> Nom
<Seeker`> om nom nom
<Myrtti> Pineapple
<Nafallo> hmm
<Myrtti> Hmm?
<Nafallo> hmmmmm
<mneptok> ananas
<genii> I'm thirsty now for pineapple juice :(
<Flannel> genii: So, find yourself some pineapples!
<genii> Maybe I'll nip off from work a couple minutes to go find one
<Flannel> I think it might be more prudent to take a four day vacation to travel to a pineapple plantation and purchase an entire truckload.
 * genii sips his little square box of reconstituted pineapple juice and considers a vacation
<maco> genii: did your mommy get you one of those plastic boxes for your juice box so you dont squeeze it and squirt all over yourself?
<Seeker`> maco: you a #u op now?
<maco> #ubuntuforums, #ubuntu-women, #kubuntu
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Flannel> maco: They have plastic boxes for juice boxes now?
<maco> they had plastic cases for around juice box when i was a kid 20 years ago
<Seeker`> by "plastic" do youm ean foil backed cardboard?
<genii> maco: Hehe... I didn't know they made such things, but I could see them being useful.
<Flannel> Seeker`: I think she means hard plastic boxes for them to sit in, so you don't accidentally fire juice out of the straw
<Seeker`> never seen those
<Seeker`> maybe i ould drink without emptying the contents everywhere
 * genii checks to make sure he really exists
<genii> jussi01: I think core is conking out
<ikonia> gents an eye on +1 would be wise for a while, I'm trying at the moment
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-15
<bazhang> IdleOne, hi
<IdleOne> heya bazhang
<Flannel> IdleOne: How can we help you today?
<IdleOne> sorry was just parked here
<IdleOne> thought we were having an issue before in ubuntu but it solved itself
<IdleOne> I'll leave the chan now
<IdleOne> thanks guys
<mneptok> The new MSI netbooks are so thin and light ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiNaadVOQEM
<maco> Seeker`: Flannel: apparently they make ones with handles nowadays O_o mine was just box-shaped. http://www.mydwinkbox.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1&Itemid=2
<bazhang> ugh
<Seeker`> quite
<bazhang> :/
<Seeker`> troll? or just no clue?
<bazhang> 'then what'  'do I use'
<Seeker`> keep an eye on paige, I reckon
<maco> i hope thats not my siste
<maco> *sister
<maco> twogirlsinlove.net? definitely not my sister.
<Seeker`> thats what makes me say to keep an eye on them :)
<bazhang> <aman> i just got this room by mistake
<maco> (my sister's name is paige)
<bazhang> * aman has quit (Connection reset by peer)
<maco> er nobody called !language on aman?
<bazhang> maco, many times ?
<maco> oh i saw a f-bomb that went unresponded to, but it was a few minutes ago so it seemed a little late for me to send one
<bazhang> that was when he was muted
<bazhang> after 3 prior warnings by myself alone.
<maco> how come i can see him when he's muted?
<bazhang> not banned?
<maco> no i mean i saw him drop an f bomb. if he was muted, i didnt think itd show up in the channel at all
<maco> otherwise what does mute mean?
<Seeker`> that was before he was muted
<maco> oh. so bazhang means "that caused the mute"?
<maco> he said"when he was muted" so i got confused
<Seeker`> I have 2 instances of him saying f*ck in my backlog
<Seeker`> one I responded to personally
<Seeker`> the second is what triggered the mute
<maco> ah ok
<bazhang> the last was the mute causer
<bazhang> <aman> bazhang i know the fucking basic
<maco> gotcha
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> <amanhora> i think ur bot
<Pici> argh
<maco> argh?
<Pici> the bot flooded out after it rejoined
<maco> ah
<tsimpson> it'll come back
<Pici> I know
<tsimpson> gerr
<ubottu> firecrotch called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (I hate having to use this trigger but)
<Berzerker> hi
<Berzerker> (what do I do here..? lol)
<bazhang> hang one second
<bazhang> Berzerker, what has he been up to?
<Berzerker> he's just a troll
<Berzerker> and he's decided to target me
<Berzerker> with is trolling. just overall off-topic in the #ubuntu channelo and annoying.
<bazhang> right.
<Berzerker> he was trolling a lot yesterday as wel.
<Berzerker> excuse my horrible typing to night.
<bazhang> no worries :)
<bazhang> he has stopped in #ubuntu for the moment. we'll keep a close eye on him howerver
<Berzerker> ok
<Berzerker> so are you not supposed to be in here unless you have an op inquiry?
<bazhang> thanks for the heads up Berzerker
<bazhang> Berzerker, was there anything else? we try to keep this channel free for operator/abuse issues
<Berzerker> no
<Berzerker> I'll leave then. :)
<Berzerker> thansk
<bazhang> thanks :)
<Berzerker> bah. screw it lol
<bazhang> now trolling elsewhere as well
<Bearshare> Hello
<Bearshare> I need help
<Bearshare> I was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic and I would like to go back
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mart||n said: !enter what is a  gline
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Bearshare)
<th0r> does someone have to officially complain about Mart||in and Bearshare?
<Bearshare> no\
<Bearshare> I have a complaint though
<sblunix> What did Bearshare do?
<Bearshare> or more of a question
<Bearshare> I didnt do a thing
<sblunix> tyvm
<sblunix> lol, this is quite depressing
<Bearshare> i have a question
<sblunix> should I have an answer?
<Bearshare> Yes
<Bearshare> I was banned in #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason I would like back in
<Flannel> sblunix: How can we help you today?
<sblunix> Umm...
<sblunix> By staying happy?
<topyli> sblunix, th0r: are you sure you need to be on this channel?
<sblunix> I have no need to be on this channel
<Flannel> sblunix: If you have no business here, please don't idle here.  Thanks.
<sblunix> but, I figure, Hi OPs :)
<sblunix> oh noes
<sblunix> I'm getting booted
<sblunix> :(
<sblunix> byes
<Bearshare> How do I get the list of ops for certain rooms
<topyli> why do you need such a list?
<Bearshare> To get unbanned from rooms
<Flannel> Bearshare: With regard to -offtopic, why would we let you back in?
<Bearshare> because I was banned without reason
<topyli> was this under another nick?
<Bearshare> yup
<topyli> oh yes, i see your long history of bans/kicks now
<Bearshare> ok and
<topyli> why do you think we should remove the ban?
<Bearshare> because im good on the inside
<topyli> i'm not very interested in what you're like on the inside. it's your outside that keeps polluting our channels
<Bearshare> polluting?
<Bearshare> am i like public enemy number 1
<topyli> if you don't know what i'm referring to, i see no reason to believe it's going to change any time soon
<Bearshare> it shall you have my word
<Bearshare> ok so how bout it
<topyli> i'm not convinced at this time. you come here claiming you were banned for no reason. now you're offering your word against tons of evidence to contradict it
<topyli> so the ban stays for now
<topyli> Bearshare: if there is no other matter on your mind, please leave this channel for now
<Bearshare> I would like the ban lifte
<Bearshare> d
<Bearshare> what were the reasons for the bam
<Bearshare> Ban
<topyli> trolling, foul language, insulting other users. starts with your nick and continues in almost everything you have said on ubuntu channels
<Bearshare> I am turning a new leaf, I swear
<nalioth> Bearshare: is there anything else we can help you with?
<Bearshare> Hey nalioth what was that code again for retrieving the list of channel ops?
<nalioth> Bearshare: #freenode awaits
<nalioth> Bearshare: is there anything else we can help you with in here?
<Bearshare> My voice was taken from me in #freenode
<nalioth> then i guess you're out of luck.  if there's nothing more we can help you with in here, please respect our /topic
<Bearshare> give me a voice
<Myrtti> Whee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sblunix said: !medibuntu is A repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons. Downloadable By Entering http://paste.ubuntu.com/253564/ into the terminal
<ubottu> Boohbah called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sblunix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> oldude67 called the ops in #ubuntu (Bearshare  rude,foul language and off topic)
<ubottu> dragonrigs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> Myrtti, you doing okay?
<Myrtti> Yeah, the nurse took the iv drip off just now and I had my first food since thursday
<Myrtti> The iv port is still on my hand just in case I relapse and they need to give meds
<Myrtti> Suprising how liberating it is to be without the drip stand :-)
<bazhang> did they diagnosis what was causing this all?
<bazhang> err diagnose
<bazhang> you still in the uk btw?
<Myrtti> Pancrea and gall bladder inflammation caused by a gall stone that passed from their common tract. Going to have gallbladder removed in a month in a keyhole operation
<Myrtti> Ive been in Finland for a month now
<bazhang> oh my goodness.
<bazhang> I cant believe they had you traveling with that.
<Myrtti> They didnt know
<Myrtti> I didnt know
<bazhang> my god I'm glad they caught it.
<Myrtti> My own stubborness was the main cause for not getting it discovered earlier
<Myrtti> Ive had the pain episodes since june 2005
<Myrtti> Just got more and more often recently
<bazhang> all the numbness, the pain was related to this then presumably.
<Myrtti> Might be
<bazhang> I recall you saying you had hip pain before and numbness.
<Myrtti> Probably unrelated, our family has a history of sciatica and joint aches
<bazhang> ok
<Myrtti> But Im happy the cause for this is now solved
<bazhang> understandably
<ubottu> dragonrigs called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> wow ban list is full
<niko> a +L one ?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/253613/
<bazhang> jack_sparrow has a ton in there. wonder if we can remove them
<niko> there is somes on +d list
<bazhang> realname ban ?
<niko> yes
<bazhang> haven't seen him around for many months
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<niko> also akick list contains some
<bazhang> * irc.freenode.net sets ban on *!?=a1234567@* I just removed that one
<niko> netsplit issue perhaps
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> I recall jack_sparrow used to lart all his bans
<bazhang> ie /cs l nick
<jgoo> how to stop twm from asking where to place new windows
<bazhang> jgoo, this is not a support channel
<jgoo> ah, some faggot in ubuntu took offense to something no doubt, ah, they can go fuck themselves
<jgoo> cheers bazhang
<jgoo> who was it btw?
<bazhang> jgoo, you are forwarded here
<jgoo> which faggot?
<bazhang> jgoo, no need for that language
<jgoo> I know ffs - any indiction why?
<jgoo> bazhang, I think you'll find language is what seperates us from the lower ordesr of animalia
<bazhang> jgoo, please refrain from it on ubuntu channels
<jgoo> aaanyway, twm, get - so how do you stop twm from asking where to place windows? kinda retarded
<nalioth> please refrain from it in civilized society
<jgoo> bazhang, not in the mood, so, 1) who / why or 2) twm
<nalioth> jgoo: this is not a support channel
<jgoo> I like 2
<jgoo> nalioth, original - not going to win this one though
<jgoo> 2 or gtfo
 * nalioth goes for gtfo
<bazhang> any objections to clearing jack_sparrow's bans out?
<nalioth> are they old?
<bazhang> most certainly as he has not been on in ages
<nalioth> go for it
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti for the list
<nalioth> i think we need to look at the ban list in -offtopic
<jussi01> +1. all those with bans in -ot, please review and remove if necessary.
<bazhang> all of jack_sparrow's bans removed (that I could see with matching the pastebin); what about the forwards to #ubuntu-es and LjL's bans?
<bazhang> seems like a ton of #ubuntu-read-topic as well by fb's
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<niko> floodbot don't work or ?
<bazhang> slow it seems
<PriceChild> I believe it is because of the split earlier, one of them is confused.
<bazhang> seems to be in emergency mode
<PriceChild> seems they're out now, but one of them is still confused
<PriceChild> not sure how to restart it though
<bazhang> what a charmer (mart||n)
<elky> is there anyone else around for -ot?
<elky> topyli, Seeker`?
<Bilbo_Baggins> So, can I ask why I was actually kicked from ubuntu-offtopic?  Some may say I used excuses, but I just said what I said as it was said.  If I am in any kind of real error (aside from free thinking), I truly and honestly wish to know how.
<Bilbo_Baggins> No one?  I can run the log for you all and pastebin it.
<elky> i'm the only one around at the moment.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Figured.  Hows it going... God.
<Bilbo_Baggins> You cannot define.  You just ramble on about excuses and blah, blah blah, but have no real pertinent things to stab me with.
<Bilbo_Baggins> And, so, you ignore me.
<Bilbo_Baggins> as I do you.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Try sending me a tell.
<elky> You wished for wars to come into the homes of everyone alive and burned them. You insulted every female in the channel by saying they're simple and that finding them is enough to 'get some'. You scare me, to be honest.
<Bilbo_Baggins> First off, I said I apologized for what I said to you before, and wether you wish to belive it or not, I meant it.  Second, now, I only wish to help....and my sacasim is on the same lines as Douglas Adams.  If you cannot take that, the I guess Hitching a ride is not for you.  Enjoy the rest of your short life....all of our lives are short, (just "Actually" think about it, for a minute, if your not afraid).
<elky> I fail to see how telling people to find women and 'get some' is helping.
<elky> let alone how calling women simple helps anything.
<Seeker`> 3hi
<elky> this has nothing to do with what you did last time you were drunk on irc. this entirely about what you've done today
<elky> Seeker`, hi, care to review the past 40 mins of -ot and weigh in here?
<Seeker`> give me a few mins
<Seeker`> sorry, I'm trying to deal with low blood sugar at the same time
<Seeker`> in my opinion, Bilbo_Baggins' comments are deeply inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> and while what he said may be open to different interpretations, the most common interpretation of what he said could easily be seen to be offensive
<elky> and was to several people.
<Seeker`> and I believe that the common interpretation is what was actually menat
<Seeker`> the other stuff afterwards was just backpeddling
<elky> agreed
<Bilbo_Baggins> So, Sir or Maam, my question now is you said that "what was actually menat"  (assuming meant)....so my question is this....you can discern what I mean?  You can and elky, know what no one can know?  How?  I honestly wish to know.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, come back in a week's time from now with a genuine apology and your ban will be reviewed.
<Seeker`> I cannot know for sure what you meant
<Bilbo_Baggins> Exactly....so why do you ostricize me for it when I attempted to explain it?
<Seeker`> but seeing as you clearly aren't illiterate, I would imagine that you would have used different, less ambiguous wording if you did actually mean something different
<Bilbo_Baggins> Why, I tried to keep it simple.....but I failed.
<Seeker`> why keep it simple for that one line, where you were so verbose about wanting to watch people burn?
<elky> i'm really not sure what other interpretations there are for "I hope that the wars that everyone fights for come to the homes of everyone that live......May the world burn."
<elky> especially when followed with "I just want to eat popcorn and watch as my body and the bodies of everyone else go up like tinder."
<Bilbo_Baggins> Forgive me.  Because, then I was getting irritated.  I did not know how to express what I was wanting to say and I was being burned for everything I "did" say.  (That, is RL for me and the way it works for me....because I am so ungodly literate, and I hate it).
<Bilbo_Baggins> RL = Real LIfe.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I just used the short for typing purposes.....
<elky> expressing your desire to burn people alive isn't a good idea.
<elky> ever.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I am who I am.  I am not out to troll, I am not out to get anyone.  I am angry, at times, but at other times I am not.  Who isn't.  My Literacy actually is a handicap because others are not so.....so.
<Bilbo_Baggins> AND I MEAN THATR>
<Bilbo_Baggins> THAT even..... sry
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, my decision stands. Come back in a week with a thoughtful apology and your ban will be reviewed at that time, not before.
<Bilbo_Baggins> But I cannot EVEN FIT IN IN circles of "Geeks"  So I am "Honestly" torn.......and bleeding.
<Bilbo_Baggins> And I do not mean "Geek" as an insult.
<Bilbo_Baggins> just the oposite.
<Bilbo_Baggins> That is as honest as I know how to be.
<elky> We cannot provide counselling.
<Bilbo_Baggins> This is a little "offtopic" but have you ever seen the movie "Anger Management"  Think of Adam Sandler as a numbers geek (I can sing too, I love Italian Arias!  =D )
<Bilbo_Baggins> Caro Mio Bein.... I can sing it!  =D
<Bilbo_Baggins> Don't know what it is saying, but I can sing it....LMAO
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, come back in a week.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Well enough for a collegiete level vocal major......(but I didn't finish, due to thing I will never repeat to anyone but my mother and my little brother).
<Bilbo_Baggins> Not really bad, but bad enough for me.
<Pricey>  Bilbo_Baggins Is there anything else we can help you with?
<Bilbo_Baggins> I just wish to know why I was kicked from offtopic.
<elky> that has already been explained to you.
<Pricey> Bilbo_Baggins: Please take your time to reread hte logs of this conversation :)
<Bilbo_Baggins> Seeker kind of explained it, but If it it just because what I said was taken construed....then I just wish to know why it was construed.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I've read it.
<Seeker`> The comments about watching the world burn were deeply inappropriate for that channel
<Seeker`> and I can't see any other possible interpretation for what you said about that
<Bilbo_Baggins> Can you tell me why.....?  I've read the ubuntu agreement.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, you made comments that were of a mortally threatening nature. You then made comments that were very disrespectful to women.
<Bilbo_Baggins> But, in all seriousness, the world will one day burn.... I belive this.  But I did not bring that up due to religion.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, please go away and sober up. In one week's time, come back here and apologise. If you do that, your ban will be reviewed at that time, not before.
<Pricey> !guidelines > Bilbo_Baggins
<ubottu> Bilbo_Baggins, please see my private message
<Bilbo_Baggins> Here's the catch......there is a way out....It's not the latter day saints, it's not the Catholic church.  Its the Christ......but that is just me.....please, I hope I am in a safe place to say that.
<Pricey> Bilbo_Baggins: Thanks very much for your time. However I don't appreciate these constant tangents. Please reread the logs of this channel if htere is any confusion.
<Pricey> Bilbo_Baggins: Please do return in a weeks time like elky requested.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, this is not a channel for idling in.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I hope you get better soon (just reading logs)
<ikonia> come someone tell me why bilbo_baggins is tollerated ?
<ikonia> this is another serial troll and we appear to be humouring his nonsense
<Pricey> ikonia: tolerated?
<ikonia> presistantly reviewing his bans and explaining things to him
<Pricey> This was a fresh ban, no?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> the point I'm saying is the guy is banned on average 3 - 4 times per month
<ikonia> and each time it's "come back in a week and we'll review it"
<Pricey> Keep the ban for longer then.
<ikonia> I'd like to see that
<ikonia> the guy has no interest in participating so I see no reason - as with bacta to keep allowing the inevitable disrution
<bazhang> he and bilok /aka immo_phagg etc
<ikonia> bazhang: they are "new" though, they may get bored, this guy keeps coming back with no intetion other than being a problem
<bazhang> ikonia, 3 klines and multiple bans in a short time (5 bans today alone)
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: hello, how can we help ?
<Thor_allmighty> Hello. I was just looking for the Supreme Ruler
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: do you have a real question / problem we can help with ?
<Thor_allmighty> The guy who owns freenode
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: #freenode is the correct channel to talk to freenode staff
<Thor_allmighty> #ubuntu is not affiliated with freenode??
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: #ubuntu is a channel on the freenode network, #freenode is the channel to talk to freenode staff members
<Thor_allmighty> I see. Well, I'm going there now.. thanks!
<ikonia> no problem,
<Thor_allmighty> So, they can give me Op?
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: I don't know what your talking about, I suggest you speak to the freenode staff members (voiced) in #freenode
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: this channel is only for #ubuntu related issues
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: anything else you need from this channel ?
<Thor_allmighty> no, thank you!
<ikonia> Thor_allmighty: no problem, if you check the topic we ask that when you have no other issues you need to disscuss here that you leave the channel so we can deal with people who do need help
<Thor_allmighty> a, ok
<Thor_allmighty> bye bye
<ikonia> thanks
<Myrtti> Dumdi dum
<Seeker`> hihi
<tuhid> hello, it seems that I have been banned at the #ubuntu channel, I don't know why.
<tuhid> can someone give a reason?
<Pici> tuhid: We ban java irc clients due to some abuse that we have gotten in the past, please use a normal irc client or http://webchat.freenode.net
<tuhid> ah
<tuhid> thx
#ubuntu-ops 2009-08-16
<evilGUI> Hello, I just changed my port from 6667 to 8001 and still can't join #ubuntu
<nalioth> evilGUI: did you ask the nice robots to help you?
<evilGUI> I did a while ago, I'll try again.
<evilGUI> k, it works now thanks.
<Bacta> Hi I've discovered I've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bacta> I've been in that channel for well over 12 hours and when I woke up I discovered I had been banned
<elky> you'll have to ask nalioth why, he's the one who did it.
<Bacta> I've PM'ed him and will wait and see
<Bacta> But I've been a good boy :(
<nalioth> Bacta: you were banned from before
<Bacta> Yes but the ban was removed by someone and I was told if I behaved from now on I would be fine
<nalioth> Bacta: no sir.  you had an active ban in the channel when i added your current one
<Bacta> Then how was I able to join?
<Bacta> Nothing about my identify has changed
<Bacta> So the ban couldn't have been active
<nalioth> a technical glitch
<elky> nalioth, ah, he was able to get in, and i couldn't see his old ban last night when i checked on my way out of the door.
<Bacta> Did I do anything in there during that time that would have warranted a ban?
<elky> nalioth, it wasn't an intentional evade. he was misled by my sloppy checking.
<nalioth> Bacta: enjoy
<Bacta> Thanks nalioth, glad we got the cleared upo
<Bacta> *up
<elky> was there anything else you needed fromthis channel?
<Bacta> No not really
<Bacta> Enjoy your day :)\
<elky> cya
<nalioth> ladies and gentlemen, please attend to your bans in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> "attend to" = ?
<nalioth> maco: if you've set any bans in -offtopic, please review them and remove as necessary
<maco> oh i cant set bans in there, i was just confused about what "attend to" means in the context of your above conversation
<maco> since elky said she didnt see a ban for him from before, i thought maybe some of the bans had gone missing
<nalioth> maco: there is a HUGE number of bans in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> i'm quite sure 50% of them are no longer needed
<maco> ah ok
<maco> what is % in a ban string?
<maco> i know foo!n=bar has foo as nick and bar is their usrname (or i= for their ident) but what about %foo!n=bar ?
<nalioth> maco: it represents a +q or 'quiet ban'
<maco> whats that do?
<maco> mute?
<maco> im looking at #kubuntu's bans
<Myrtti> Yup
<nalioth> maco: yes, %maco = mute
<maco> ok thanks
<nalioth> oh no, i'll bet nickrud did it
<bazhang> wb nickrud !!
<nickrud> hey, hi there all
<Myrtti> Hello
<nalioth> nickrud: are you responsible for all those bans in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> figured I'd stop in at least every couple years. (seems a bit long to let us absentees float along :)
<nickrud> nalioth, if I could, I'd make it unjoinable
<nickrud> has it gotten worse?
<nalioth> nickrud: nah, just ops leaving their bans to stack up
<nickrud> I don't have ops there, so I can't be guilty (of that particular sin)
<nalioth> awww, man - you caught on
<Myrtti> Feel free to remove mine that are redundant - I cant for few more hours
<nickrud> Flannel was urging me to help out there; I spent some time there and realized I didn't have the time. Or inclination. Then I found I had even less time, couldn't even maintain #ubuntu responsibilities
<nickrud> You'll just have to readd them Myrtti
<mneptok> any of my bans in -ot can be removed. i haven't idled there in ~6 months.
<nalioth> nah, there's a lot of 'em that are no longer valid (IPs reset / etc)
<nickrud> life's been good for everyone? Your new job still shiny, mneptok ?
<mneptok> nickrud: it is
 * Myrtti waits for the ok for going home from the doctor to
<mneptok> nickrud: although next week involves a trip Majorca, where there have been bombings
<Myrtti> s/to$//
<nickrud> your odds are still good; the streets are windy so the blasts would be deflected or contained
<nickrud> got to visit there a few decades ago. Lovely place
<nickrud> crap, I show up and am wonderfully off topic immediately. Some things never change
<mneptok> there are approved topics for -ops?!
<nickrud> no, #ubuntu
<nalioth> mneptok: we let you in here, don't we?
 * nalioth runs
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> I cant understand why people complain hospital food is bad.
<nalioth> because in most hospitals, it's 'low bidder supplied'
<nickrud> and unspiced, to allow the most amount of people to eat the same stuff
<bazhang> arleslie, how may we help you
<arleslie> #ubuntu-bots, bestbots is having errors
<arleslie> *bestbot
<bazhang> arleslie, okay thanks for the tip
<Myrtti> Well inform the
<Myrtti> Person running it
<Myrtti> We'll, even
<bazhang> tsimpson, ? jussi01 ? not sure who that would be ^^
<Myrtti> LjL
<bazhang> aha
<Myrtti> Afaik
<tsimpson> yes, it's LjL's
<nalioth> no issue with the bot
<nalioth> the reporter was unfamiliar with it's usage
<tsimpson> nothing we could do about it even if there were an error
<Myrtti> Yup
<maco> Myrtti: i complain about hospital food because i see vending machines full of sugar, salt, and artificial preservatives (but not actually food) in hospitals
<maco> the one that's the transfer point for the buses i take to work...their cafeteria, at breakfast, serves white-flour bread & bagels, eggs made with cheese, sausage links, sausage patties, and fries. i thought hospitals were supposed to be places of health!  and here they are...serving cholesterol and refined carbs :(
<ikonia> can someone please explain to my why bacta has been unbanned in -offtopic please?
<Myrtti> He hasnt, he banevaded?
<ikonia> I don't think he did it intentionally reading the backlog, however his bans have now been removed
<Myrtti> By accident in his words
<ikonia> reading elky's comments she didn't believe it was an intentional evade
<ikonia> but that's beside the point, I'm curious to why his ban has been removed
<ikonia> actually - I'll rephrase that, I'm not happy about it
<Myrtti> Oh yeah someone wanted to clear some of the bans, I guess
<ikonia> that's nonsense
<Myrtti> ive not touched them though
<maco> i think they decided that since he was behaving his ban could be removed
<Myrtti> I doubt it
<ikonia> unaccaptable
<Myrtti> ikonia anything in the bt?
<ikonia> it's been explained to me
<Myrtti> Right
<Myrtti> Ok
<Myrtti> I wonder how crippled Id feel without my phone - now Im feeling just semiparalyzed with only my phone
<elky> in other news, i went to buy food and came home with $300 knee-high boots.
<ikonia> Myrtti: my E71 is back at nokia for repair after 2 nokia care centers broke it, I'm missing it
<ikonia> elky: the right choice for any women
<Myrtti> ikonia Im trying to convince myself I couldnt have brought laptop here
<elky> ikonia, i'm uncertain of their edibility.
<ikonia> Myrtti: I was bored in hospital, I was greatful when my laptop turned up, passed the time
<ikonia> elky: no food = more money for dresses/shoes
<ikonia> I know the rules
<maco> ikonia: it also = fitting into smaller dresses
<ikonia> maco: exactly, so need a new wardrobe
<ikonia> in smug news, I've dropped a waist size :)
<ikonia> I bought a new pair of pants yesteday
<elky> ikonia, the gym hurting less now too?
<ikonia> elky: no, it's actaully mroe
<ikonia> more
<elky> haha
<ikonia> but I've upped the effort
<Myrtti> There isnt enough poweroutlets...
<ikonia> Myrtti: buy a hamster + wheel
<ikonia> Myrtti: unplug the next door bed's heart monitor
<ikonia> he can do without it
<maco> i need to start marking up my clothes with chalk and get out the needles
<ikonia> maco: making them smaller ?
<maco> my waist was about 10 inches (25cm) larger when i bought most of my clothing
<maco> so now all my skirts are falling off :P
<Myrtti> I got sickleave for the next week and Im getting out today \o/
<ikonia> Myrtti: that's a hell of a loss
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> maco: ^^
<maco> ikonia: thats over the course of about 5 years
<ikonia> Myrtti: take it easy at home then
<Myrtti> The nurses want me to help as translator though ;-)
<ikonia> maco: that's still a good drop
<maco> shopping was much easier back then though :( i had a more common shape (36-36-36 :P)
<ikonia> I need to go and prep the power drill, back later
<maco> have fun
<bazhang> someone thought putting a fork bomb in the channel was good fun
<nalioth> maco: you were a cube?
<bazhang> charming fellow in PM
<maco> nalioth: hehe
<Myrtti> home ♥
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<guntbert> HI, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Looking%20for%20Factoids search accepts wildcards. But "search chess" yields 3dchess (because of the word 'chess' in the fact, I suppose) whereas "search *chess" yields nothing. As it seems to be easy to get correct results still, I suggest that "someone" remove the line "You can use * as wildcard."
<tsimpson> guntbert: removed, thanks
<guntbert> tsimpson: ok and bye
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> the wrong channel guy
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> ban-dodging sdf the bot abuse guy
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> nice eyeballs
<bernardlychan> hi
<bernardlychan> woops wrong one sorry
<ikonia> ok, bye
<tsimpson> how strange
<ikonia> not impressed with the stupid part message
<ikonia> he did that to show me
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> he did it in #ubuntu but I ignored it and he got the "wrong" channel
<ikonia> he then joined and parted #ubuntu with a clean part message to see if he was banned
<ikonia> he's trying to provoke another ban
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (obamaHATESwhites)
<maco> oh god
<maco> there's obamahatesUSA
<maco> obamaIsKool
<maco> oh. one guy. he's not NewWorldOrder
<maco> *grumble* everyone put on their skirts and started yelping
<maco> as if only skirt-wearers ever whine
 * Mamarok doesn't wear skirts
 * Seeker` does
<Seeker`> err....
<Seeker`> i mean...erm...forget that
<Mamarok> Seeker`: swcottish ancenstry? The it's called a kilt, not a skirt
<mneptok> no. it's called a "ef ya thenk ahm dressed layk a geerl, ell gev ya a Glusswayjin kess!"
<Mamarok> hm
<Mamarok> how do I tell a guy to look for himself and read stuff and not expect us to hold hands and do spoonfeeding for him without violating a guideline?
<ikonia> Mamarok: check out the docs on project $X you'll find you'll get a lot further if you grasp the basics, and people have a lot more time for other people who put in a bit of effort themselves
<mneptok> helping yourself a bit is usually a good way to ensure you get help from others.
<Mamarok> well, that xsebx guy in #kubuntu is driving me nuts, he expects me to tell him everything without opening his own eyes *sigh*
<mneptok> so walk away
<ikonia> allow me
<nalioth> Mamarok: point him to the docs
<Mez> Seeker`: Knee length skirts I hope?
<Seeker`> me? I don't wear skirts. Where did you get that idea?
<Flannel> Ah fun, recruiting time again.
<niko> i think windows-rules need a quiet
<niko> i do sorry.
<niko> unquiet him after a pm
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-16
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 470 bans)
<bazhang> * [digitaldoll] (~olskolirc@c-98-236-8-71.hsd1.pa.comcast.net): olskolirc  getting an earful for being stuckup because I would not give him/her a windows7 activation key
<bazhang> and removed instead
<bazhang> A|pha seems to be giving nonsense "advice"
<mneptok> bazhang: quotation marks are dangerous.
<bazhang> mneptok, hehe
<Jordan_U> Hamlin in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 533 bans)
<gord> ugh so ubottu pounces on us now?
<jussi> gord: ?
<jussi> gord: how long is it since you set a ban? :D
<Flannel> jussi: I assume "please review your $WEEK-OLD-BAN" in queries once you say something
<jussi> Flannel: yeah, but its been there for months, so it must have been a while since he set a ban...
<jussi> before the current one ;)
<Flannel> hah
<gord> august 8th
<jussi> gord: yeah, it bothers you a week after, just so you dont fire and forget
<Flannel> blargh
<ikonia> please please stop that
<gord> i don't mind them in here jussi, i don't however enjoy being pinged personally
<ikonia> I don't like them in here
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> MicrosoftTeam seems to be trolling in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-uk
<popey> posting links to youtube videos claiming they're getting redirected to them
<ikonia> not again
<popey> is this a known person?
<popey> i looked in the bantracker, couldn't find the nick
<popey> hmm, MicrosoftTeam is coming from the same address as sarah32
<popey> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-uk.log:22:22 -!- sarah32 [~alice@79-71-117-203.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<popey> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-uk.log:10:32 -!- MicrosoftTeam [~Bill@79-71-117-203.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> also..
<popey> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-uk.log:12:21 -!- sarah32 [~alice@212-139-216-241.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-uk.log:11:02 -!- BillClinton [~frank@212-139-216-241.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> popey: don't know if he's ever been banned for it
<ikonia> popey: certainly seen someone with similar nick and similar rants recently
<popey> i note they're careful enough not to push the buttons too much in #u
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi
<rww> I was trying to poke at "love-#ubuntu-offtopic aliases: is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi", in case anyone was wondering that that ^^^ was about :\
<Tm_T> (:
<marienz_> my connection should be fixed now, and I'm now around to pull the plug if it isn't
<Tm_T> (:
<marienz> (and thanks for setting a ban I could evade, since I don't have unban on this channel :)
<rww> Wadeee in #ubuntu appears to be a human attempting to fail the turing test.
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Wadeee)
<ubottu> [Mercury] called the ops in #ubuntu (Wadeee)
 * rww salutes jpds 
 * Pici yawns
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jordi_margalef said: ubottu/Dr Willis, the problem is that I could use my main DVD-RW until yesterday. Not it seems that has given up working, even on boot -it doesn't load ubuntu 10.04 from the liveCD.
<ikonia> please can someone stop the bot from doing that
<ikonia> jordi_margalef: hi there, how can we help
<niko> why not +C #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> no idea, council ?
<Pici> try it
<jordi_margalef> ikonia, I was on #ubuntu and they redirected me here. I 'm having problems with one of my DVD drives. Now it doesn't read or recognize/mount any CD or DVD.
<ikonia> jordi_margalef: do you know why you where redirected ?
<bazhang> what does +C do?
<ikonia> stop ctcp
<ikonia> or "messages"
<bazhang> thanks
<ikonia> niko: will probably know the official answer
<jordi_margalef> Not really. It was the bot from #ubuntu (ubottu). It's not a "redirection" but perhaps a recommendation?
<ikonia> jordi_margalef: the bot recommended you join this hannel ?
<niko> +C (block CTCPS) a  This mode blocks the sending of CTCP commands to whole channels.
<jordi_margalef> It said "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" :-$
<Pici> jordi_margalef: The bot suggested that because you said something to it that made it think that you were making a factoid edit.
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<Pici> jordi_margalef: You addressed the bot and used the word 'is', it thought you were defining a new factoid.
<jordi_margalef> Pici: factoid?
<Pici> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<Pici> ubottu: no foo is baz
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !foo
<ubottu> foo is baz
<Pici> jordi_margalef: If theres nothing else, we like to keep this channel free of idlers. See the /topic
<bazhang>  noeu (~ner@Hitler.didnt.KillJe.ws can remove?
<jussi> bazhang: could ask first, but if no response, absolutely
<bazhang> jussi, immediately said : <noeu> wow rude, what's the problem officer?  when asked to change it
<jussi> bazhang: heh. I assume you pointed to guidelines?
 * jussi wonders if ikonia is around?
<bazhang> jussi, still in PM getting abuse
<jussi> bazhang: see what you can do, if no go, then a remove :)
<noeu> hello I have been abused by bazhang. He removed and banned me from #ubuntu
<noeu> I do not find my hostname offensive
<noeu> it's not offensive to talk about Adolf Hitler, and saying he DIDN'T harm people = not bad.
<noeu> would you rather I change it to "HE KILL JEWS"?
<noeu> no, right now it's nice and respectful
<bazhang> noeu, you were asked politely to change it
<noeu> I can't
<noeu> under what terms do you require it changed
<bazhang> then you wont have access to ubuntu channels
<noeu> why is it banned from ubuntu channels
<bazhang> noeu, it is extremely inflammatory and offensive
<noeu> no it isn't. explain?
<bazhang> !guidelines > noeu
<ubottu> noeu, please see my private message
<noeu> I know the guidelines and I didn't violate any
<noeu> explain to me how talking about jewish people and hitler in a non-violent terms in my hostname is offensive
<noeu> really, explain to me how you think that talking about hitler in a non-violent form is of any violation of the ubuntu irc guidelines?
<bazhang> noeu, this is not a debate. if you choose not to change it then you wont have access.
<noeu> wow rude
<noeu> why dont you tell me why
<noeu> please?
<noeu> I just want to help ubunttu users
<bazhang> I saw none of that
<noeu> because i just joined, fuckwit
<noeu> now im mad
<noeu> ur hasseling me for no reason
<noeu> im of jewish discent and i have no problem with talking about hitler
<bazhang> noeu, once you change it to something more acceptable you can help as much as you wish. Until then I suggest you answer questions in the ubuntuforums.org
<noeu> explain why you consider it unacceptable please
<noeu> you're avoiding my question
<noeu> what guideline do you think it violates and how?
<gnomefreak> other people do have a problem with it.
 * gnomefreak one of those others
<noeu> just because it doesn't suit your hugbox doesn't make it offensive or violating your guideliness
<noeu> whatever, fuck ubuntu then, im going to go back to arch
<gnomefreak> noeu: some of my family was involved
<noeu> peace nerds
<gnomefreak> bazhang: sorry about that
<jpds> Interesting FQDN.
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thanks, was reading up on the code of conduct and guidelines
<bazhang> we have !badident but nothing for that particular situation
<Pici> Hm. I'm surprised we do?
<Pici> er,
<Pici> That was actually two diferrent sentences.
<bazhang> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<Pici> I was going to say that I'm surprised that we didn't have to kick him from here.
<bazhang> yep
<jayne> I'd call it "behaviour meant to deliberately bring upon a person harassment, alarm or distress"
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic  jayne thanks
<jayne> or to use Ubuntu's guidelines, "Be respectful" "Be considerate" esp. re a community where people feel uncomfortable or threatened
 * gnomefreak busy
<gnomefreak> opps
<elky> What the lol?
<Pici> Yep.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 537 bans)
<bazhang> pretty unpleasant slang
<Pici> What was it?
<Pici> I can't seem to translate it.
<IdleOne> if you are referring to vati fa na zuppa it translates to " go make yourself a soup" sorta like telling someone to go play in traffic
<Pici> Interesting.
<IdleOne> I don't understand why he took offense to you though
<IdleOne> all you did was try to offer a helpful hint
<bazhang> he doesn't like any sort of criticism or direction
<IdleOne> is he not looking for help?
<bazhang> not afaict
<IdleOne> I been reading emails so not paying attention to the convos in #u
<Pici> both bons and eztop have been walking the offtopic line.
<IdleOne> and the reason you were not able to translate is that it is written phonetically
<Pici> ah.
<Pici> IdleOne: Its Austrian?
<IdleOne> To me it reads Italian
<IdleOne> and google seems to want to agree
<Pici> I thought it was too, but google didn't want to translate.
<IdleOne> but it is phonetic so google is having a hard time
<jpds> There's a language called Austrian?
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> They speak German
<bazhang> pastramian
<IdleOne> hah
<jpds> IdleOne: unmöglich.
<IdleOne> Pici: You are welcome to confirm my translation with ljl but I suspect it is a regional "curse in front of kids" way of telling to F off
<ubottu> In ubottu, io said: !m00 is n. Word used largely on IRC to express boredom, excitement, apathy, happiness, insanity, or in place of a response which is expected.
<ikonia> I'm going to ask bitchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh to change his username, as it's not really something we'd allow (unless someone disagrees)
<jussi> ikonia: got a sec?
<ikonia> always
<jpds> ikonia: Oh I thought you were screaming there at first.
<ikonia> maybe I am
<Pici> btw, io said to ignore his factoid request, which you all probably did anyway.
<jpds> Pici: Potentially.
<IdleOne> factoid? what factoid? I didn't see no factoid
<IdleOne> oh that, yeah ignored
<ikonia> that hcl list is really badley maintained
<ikonia> I wonder if there is anyone at canonical who would pickup maintaining it from an official point of view
<jpds> HCL?
<ikonia> hardware compatability list
<ikonia> it's a massive job to maintain it
<jpds> Where is that?
<ikonia> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> !compatability
<jpds> → http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ikonia> and !laptop
<ikonia> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jpds> → http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ikonia> jpds: nice, didn't know about that, lets hit that up a bit in tha factoid
<ikonia> I'll put something together, that's much better than the hcl
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 537 bans)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> thank you
<funkyHat> IdleOne: np :)
<mneptok> that channel should be called #ubuntu-off-medications
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<IdleOne> hahaha
 * IdleOne took his pill this morning
<Pici> kubian: How can we help you today?
<kubian> Pici: can't join #ubuntu..why?
<Pici> kubian: I'm not seeing anything that should be hitting you, are you being redirected to another channel or
<Pici> nevermind.
<Pici> I'm out, I'm not sure whats affecting that guy.
<IdleOne> is #ubuntu set to registered users only?
<mneptok> no
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 537 bans)
<knome> jpds, ?
<jpds> was.
<knome> jpds, any news about the keyserver stuff?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, chrisbuntunerd said: ubottu: it's realy is a bot
<ubottu> duffydack called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 477 bans)
<Flannel> wharrgarbl
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blackMatrix said: ubottu: that history about APT is cool btw :-)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<h00k> has anyone seen genii lately?
<mneptok> no. try install LAMP.
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> well done. I lol'd. Alone in this hotel room.
<h00k> as I tether from my droid downloading a debian iso. how cool am I.
<mneptok> using CDMA? not very. :P
<h00k> :D yeah... :(
 * mneptok was amazed that NYC has allowed cell phone repeaters in the subway system
<h00k> but AT&T coverage sucks here
<mneptok> T-Mo?
<h00k> even worse.
<h00k> Northern Wisconsin.
<h00k> T-Mobile is actually almost non-existent here
<mneptok> oh, so you use CDMA. Can Detect Moose Attenuation.
<h00k> :D Not quite moose down here, occasionally you hear about the phantom moose people report
<mneptok> http://donnerpartykitchenstaff.com/pblog/images/Moose470.jpg
<mneptok> warning! moose can kill your car WITH THEIR MINDS!
<h00k> Hah!
<Flannel> My walnuts!
<h00k> http://dnr.wi.gov/org/land/wildlife/Elk/ apparently we do
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 482 bans)
<bazhang> gos was doing the exact same thing in #ubuntu as 'madrid' at least we got him out of the support channel
<ikonia> I've not seen madrid for a while
<bazhang> its gos, now in -ot
<ikonia> is madrid actually gos ?
<bazhang> madrid!~madrid@89.6.200.189    * [gos] (~gos@89.6.200.189): sergi
<bazhang> seem to match
<ikonia> crap
<ikonia> I'm sure I banned madrid in #ubuntu
<bazhang> got him out of #ubuntu , he was doing it earlier
<Pici> Isn't gOS that weird linux distro?
<bazhang> ikonia, just kicked
<Pici> But the ips match, so nevermind.
<ikonia> bazhang: I don't see a ban in #ubuntu, I must have just kicked him
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<bazhang> with the comment : troll elsewhere
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I remember now
<bazhang> a week ago to the day
<ikonia> such a waste of time, not going to allow any more of his crap
<bazhang> he's got the link already to stop flash storing his history
<ikonia> back in #ubuntu now, I'll keep an eye open
<ikonia> good eyes bazhang
<bazhang> * [mrdk] (~marduk@80.243.211.102): marduk
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> <mrdk> How to uncompile java gcc into ghc piped thorugh xterm in bash via vb.NET (and I want the god damn makefile for it)
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<gnomefreak> i just woke up from a nap and that looks wayyy to difficult
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (mrdk)
<ikonia> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> he seems to want to hit all the channels
<ikonia> of corse
<ikonia> course
<elky> Whoa, where do I get me some of whatever the hell he's on?
<ikonia> can we PLEASE stop the bot doing that
<ikonia> ????
<bazhang> the ban list is filling up thing?
<bazhang> ah the weekly reminders
<ikonia> no, ubottu messaging the channel for check this ban
<ikonia> I didn't realise making the bot do things like this was a free for all
<bazhang> it does it for my comments as well
<ikonia> I'll put my bot in there that messages the time every hour,
<ikonia> that's pm
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> that was discussed on the mailing list as I recall
<ikonia> however messaging the entire #ubuntu-ops channel is not good
<bazhang> I got one for -ot saying review your ban
<bazhang> which is odd, considering I never ban there :)
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah those are in /msg but in here we get /notice from ubottu
<IdleOne> for supposed bans
<bazhang> IdleOne, weird, not seen them
<ikonia> floodbot bans
<ikonia> bazhang: do you have ctcp messags disabled
<IdleOne> bazhang: you ignoring NOTICES?
<bazhang> oh right I /ignore ctcp and such
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep
<IdleOne> that's why
<jussi> the noticing the channel does have a point, in that it doesnt appear in channel logs.
<ikonia> ?
<jussi> ikonia: it doesnt appear on irclogs.ubuntu.com, so we dont get all those IPs posted to the wep.
<jussi> web
<ikonia> why does it need to message anyone ?
<jpds> Can we just make it stop?
<ikonia> that would be my request
<IdleOne> what is the reasoning behind noticing the channel?
<Pici> jussi: We discussed it during the IRCC meeting as well.
<jussi> oh dear. this was decided a long time ago, when we implemented everything else. there was a discussion then also, just I hadnt gotten around to implementing it.
<ikonia> I missed that discussion, sorry
<jussi> why is it such a big issue? bans get looked after.
<Pici> Notices for one are annoying.
<ikonia> why is it such a big issue to disable it
<IdleOne> are the floodbot bans not auto removed?
<ikonia> I like the point on it now showing up in logs
<Pici> Is it such a big deal to make them regular messages?
<ikonia> I hadn't considered that
<Pici> IdleOne: No, they aren't.
<IdleOne> ok then
<jussi> if we dont do something that the FB's bans are not looked after then someone has to do something big,
<ikonia> I thought we manually checked the floodbot bans ?
<Pici> I do.
<ikonia> I do also, not as often as I should, granted
<jussi> ikonia: yes, we do. and this just makes it easy to remember to do that.
<jussi> (as they come up)
<ikonia> I don't think it does
<funkyHat> I'm not really sure why it's a problem for the bot to send notices anyway :/
<ikonia> I'd rather just have it done once a week / month by people
<ikonia> rather than review each floodbot ban
<jussi> I mean I can redirect the notices to some other channel, but then you would need to be there also...
<ikonia> or not
<ikonia> just ask people to check the floodbot bans more regular
<jussi> ikonia: point is, we did. and again. and again. and again... you get the point?
<Pici> Notices display inconsistantly across clients.
<funkyHat> So do normal messages ;D
<ikonia> jussi: I know what you mean, but most people are just ignoring the messages or getting annoyed with them
<ikonia> funkyHat: the logging is a good reason not o
<Pici> Then it shouldn't remind here.
<funkyHat> ikonia: I think you have my meaning mixed up
<ikonia> possibly
<jussi> I really dont see why its such a huge issue. but, I can, and will turn it off if there is a better solution presented.
<jussi> for the record, I dont think that notices are annoying, but yeah.
<ikonia> how about turn it off and we'll look at a solution
<ikonia> does anyone know roughly how many floodbot bans that need clearing down get logged a week ?
<ikonia> what about an automated script that removes floodbot bans a week old ?
<jpds>  /cs clear #ubuntu bans
<ikonia> Hmmmmmmm, perhaps not
<ikonia> any other better suggestions ?
<Pici> How about it remind people in -ops-monitor with normal messages?
<IdleOne> Well now that I know that the bot doesn't remove those bans I don't mind the reminder so much but something other then a /notice might be good
<jussi> bans, imho, need to be reviewed...
<ikonia> I thought flood bot bans where just supposed to be temporary - non perm
<ikonia> am I wrong on that ?
<jussi> no ban is permanent
<ikonia> well, ok "long term"
<ikonia> I thought the floodbots where supposed to just be short term
<jussi> but the bots ban for a variety of reasons.
<jussi> including ctcp's to the channel
<Pici> We set +C
<ikonia> ahh good point
<ikonia> jussi: what sort of reason would require a review ?
<ikonia> (I don't know all their patterns - sorry)
<ikonia> could we do something such as make the ban message part of the reason then remove (automate) certain bans with known "ok" reasons
<jussi> Im sorry, got a small emergency here. bak in a while
<ikonia> eg: short term quiets
<ikonia> go sort it out
<Pici> jussi: You may want to take a look the log for the IRCC meeting this past weekend, we discussed changes to the bot behavior.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1521 users, 4 overflows, 1525 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1512 users, 3 overflows, 1515 limit))
<Pici> mneptok: Do you just watch for these types of questions?
<mneptok> Pici: no, caught it cycling through channel windows.
<IdleOne> I've got from jaunty to natty
<IdleOne> although natty is not exactly a cool nick :/
<Pici> I keep thinking of Natty Ice
<Pici> Because of the release name, not because I like cheap beer, which I don't.
<mneptok> Natty Dread
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vershan said: ubottu is there any way to check why an ubuntu live cd is not booting 10.0.4 - server boots up fine
<IdleOne> sorry bout the nick changes
<Pici> again?!
<Pici> :P
<Narwhal> haha yeah
<Narwhal> nhandler: took NattyNarwhal
<Narwhal> he sucks for that lol
<nhandler> :)
<Narwhal> but was nice enough to drop this one for me
<mneptok> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<Narwhal> NFSW a little ^^
<mneptok> if that triggers a NSFW warning, you need a new employer. ;)
<Narwhal> I meant the lyrics in the song
<Narwhal> some may find it offensive
<Narwhal> anyway...
<mneptok> no one has the right to never be offended. and if the word "balls" offends you, life in this world is going to be extremely offensive to you every day for the rest of your life. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 548 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 488 bans)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-18
<bazhang> IdleOne, the floodbot banned his IP
<IdleOne> I saw
<bazhang> all kicks on gateways do that
<IdleOne> so a kick on gateway will trigger floodbot to ban?
<bazhang> unbelievable. he just hit #freenode for about 20-30 lines
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I see
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> hmm ok
<IdleOne> when I quieted Gander they pm'ed me with a wikipedia link about Argentina
<IdleOne> not sure why I decide to remove the quiet
<IdleOne> but I guess it was inevitable they would be banned
<bazhang> he was able to speak right after the quiet though
<IdleOne> I think he sent at the same time
<bazhang> some odd thing with the gateways and scripts I guess
<IdleOne> question of incredible timing
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bill)
<mneptok> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> 00:05 [Freenode] [VBB-VolleyballBa(~ERm@c-98-243-188-4.hsd1.mi.comcast.net)] Hello mneptok what is your bra size????
<mneptok> 00:05 [Freenode] -!- VBB-VolleyballBa [~ERm@c-98-243-188-4.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]
<mneptok> 00:05 [Freenode] -!-  ircname  : t
<mneptok> 00:05 [Freenode] -!-  server   : gibson.freenode.net [Oslo, Norway]
<mneptok> 00:05 [Freenode] -!- End of WHOIS
<mneptok> and now more /msg spam from the same ident@host with the nick TraberTraber
<bryan_r59> hello i have a dire situation
<bryan_r59> wait this is ubuntu-ops. i am still not unbanned i guess :(
<bryan_r59> i purchased a 70 $ Universal Anonymizer software
<bryan_r59> but they don't have a client for linux
<bryan_r59> only windows and mac
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: this is not a support channel. As for your problem I suggest returning and getting a refund
<bryan_r59> are you sure i have to return it
<bryan_r59> they had a very serious license agreement
<bryan_r59> they probably won't let me back out
<bryan_r59> on their site it said it was for PC and Mac. but PC is just a personal computer i thought, and has nothing to do with windows
<IdleOne> well I can't speak for the company, contact them. Nothing we can do about it
<bryan_r59> so is there no work around?
<bryan_r59> could WINE successfully use the program
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: not from our point of view
<bryan_r59> ok well i trust you
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: This is NOT a support channel
<bryan_r59> yeah well this is a ops channel
<bryan_r59> how about we discuss my banning from the sUPPORT channel
<bryan_r59> i have evidence that i have stayed out of trouble
<bryan_r59> i developed an openGL application that uses GLSL to do a warp effect on a texture i loaded with SDL
<bryan_r59> this is on linux
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: Can you assure me that you will not be a problem in #ubuntu again?
<bryan_r59> i promise
<bryan_r59> i would sign a contract
<bryan_r59> which i sort of did alrady
<bryan_r59> please, i will be good
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: Before I remove the ban I want to make it clear that we will not tolerate any mistakes and that if there is any rules broken we will ban you permanently.
<IdleOne> are we clear on this?
<bryan_r59> i understand completely
<IdleOne> also remember that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu related support questions
<IdleOne> this issue with the application you bought is not a Ubuntu issue
<bryan_r59> would asking about the anonymizer support on ubuntu qualify
<bryan_r59> :(
<bryan_r59> is there a ubuntu channel that could help
<IdleOne> none that I know of
<IdleOne> you might try ##winehq
<bryan_r59> will do :)
<bryan_r59> have a nice night/morning/day
<bryan_r59> cya around
<IdleOne> bryan_r59: wait a minute
<bryan_r59> no one is in the channel
<IdleOne> try joining #ubuntu to make sure the ban is lifted
<IdleOne> ok you are unbanned in #ubuntu
<bryan_r59> ty IdleOne.
<bryan_r59> i owe you
<IdleOne> please part this channel now :) have a good night
<ubottu> Seveas-train called the ops in #ubuntu (please remove trollboy johnathan)
<bazhang> bryan_r59, please dont idle here
<Tm_T> K'day
<ilovefairuz> there's a bot in #ubuntu that interferes with ubottu: dontput
<lhavelund> ilovefairuz: Where do you see it? I don't see any output to any commands in #ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> try any ! triggers in main channel
<lhavelund> ilovefairuz?
<lhavelund> Ah, thanks.
<lhavelund> Thanks, I'll deal with it.
<lhavelund> :)
<ilovefairuz> np
<lhavelund> Sorted.
<Ongacska> Ola bruderz
<Ongacska> ikonia bruder Pici bruder hello
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 489 bans)
<Ongacska> ubottu beka hajo
<topyli> Ongacska: do you have any actual business here we could help with?
<Ongacska> yes Sir
<Ongacska> plase stop the ban about me
<Ongacska> ikonia brotha made ban to me
<Ongacska> please stop the ban
<topyli> sorry, i don't think i'm willing to do that
<Ongacska> Arghhh dirty penguin-trick
<topyli> anything else? if not, please leave the channel
<Ongacska> why? who are you?
<Ongacska> What I accept the commandments think?
<Ongacska> NO
<topyli> because idling on this channel is not allowed. please see the /topic
<Tm_T> Ongacska: kindly if you have no further business here, please leave the channel per our no-idling policy
<ikonia> thank you
<Tm_T> what's the story?
<topyli> hairy old troll
<ikonia> balzac
<Tm_T> aah
<ikonia> he's been pm'ing me for weeks with crap and joining random channels to find out what I'm in to keep spamming bruder and penguin kill (variatios) in channel to me
<ikonia> he's been locked out of the ubuntu ones since I put the blanket bshellz ban on
<Tm_T> he's just trying to show how much he cares you
<Pici> Hes been doing that for months.  I didn't even know it was a troll until I mentioned it to ikonia and he said he was getting the same messages.
<Pici> 'Pici' means some things in some eastern european languages so I thought it was someone who thought I was Romanian or something.
<ikonia> nah, just stupiity
<Pici> "Okay, but I can't sudo anymore. It says can't find /etc/sudoers. I think I deleted some folder."
<highvoltage> Pici: ah, I once had a user who's Red Hat system 'stopped working' when they emptied their recycle bin
<highvoltage> Pici: turned out he emptied /bin :)
<Pici> highvoltage: ouch!
<ikonia> snigger
<ikonia> excellent 10.04.1 finally got pushed out, nice job
<Pici> good good.
<Ungacska> Sziasztok testverek - Hosanna brothers
<bazhang> Ungacska, what do you need help with
<Ungacska> Where is da fucky'npenguin, he called TUKS? Perghhh!
<Ungacska> hello bazhang bro
<Ungacska> please stop the ban on #ubuntu
<bazhang> Ungacska, this is not a social channel. Please no swearing either
<Ungacska> please stop the ban on #ubuntu
<Ungacska> I have ikonia bro maded ban
<bazhang> Ungacska, you are banned in at least 4 ubuntu channels
<Ungacska> Yes Sir!
<Ungacska> ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-server, ubuntu-hu
<bazhang> Ungacska, reading the logs you don't seem interested in getting support or giving support
<Ungacska> plase remove the bans
<Ungacska> please
<Ungacska> I am a good guy, really:D
<Ungacska> I have ban also #israel too
<bazhang> Ungacska, as your behaviour indicates you don't wish to get or give support, the bans won't be lifted at this time
<Ungacska> I have ban also #drupal... all of #drupal related channel too
<ikonia> !staff | please review balzac (Ungacska) comments in here for network behaviour
<ubottu> please review balzac (Ungacska) comments in here for network behaviour: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Ungacska> I have ban also all of #frugalware and #slackware and #gentoo related channel too
<Ungacska> ikonia bro hello
<Tm_T> Ungacska: you can leave us now
<bazhang> Ungacska, that has nothing to do with ubuntu channels. Please part as your bans wont be lifted at this time
<Ungacska> I say hello
<bazhang> ah, that was the fellow who PM'd me earlier with similar 'hello bruda' nonsense
<Pici> Yes, we were talking about him earlier.
<Pici> He was here before.
<bazhang> I saw in the bt
<ikonia> many times, many nicks
<topyli> he's a waste of time
<ikonia> agreed
<maco> jcastro has asked, but i want to check there are no objections here first, for me to add a blurb to #ubuntu's /topic about asking on ubuntu.stackexchange.com if your question can't be answered in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 548 bans)
<ikonia> maco: I have an objection
<ikonia> sorry to be difficult
<maco> whats the problem, ikonia?
<ikonia> on phone 1 moment
<ikonia> maco: sorry - free now
<maco> ikonia: jcastro's here too now
<maco> so i dont have to play relay
<jcastro> hi!
<ikonia> maco: we already have a lot of official support resources, IRC, launchpad answers, ubuntu forums, stackexchange is very new and has had mixed reviews so far, I'd long to not recommend unknown products until they are estabilished as long term solid resources, such as the forums
<jcastro> it's not an unknown, many ubuntu people are participating in it
<ikonia> I'd also not like to diliute the other resources
<ikonia> jcastro: it is unknown - it's still in a beta program
<jcastro> and forums aren't condusive to getting answers, just discussions
<maco> the forums would be better if they'd stay online :-/
<jcastro> right, and we'd like to expand that
<ikonia> it's long term track record and stability have not been established
<jcastro> I don't see why that would matter for a link in irc?
<ikonia> the forums are fine for getting answers
<ikonia> not just discussion, there is a lot of support on there
<ikonia> I've just explained my reasons
<ikonia> as the official ubuntu channel, I don't believe we should be a.) recommending unknown products b.) diluting other established resources
<ikonia> (summary)
<jcastro> but it's not unknown, it's just new, and plenty of established ubuntu community members are participating and keeping the quality high
<ikonia> new = unknown
<jcastro> that's like saying "there's a new mailing list, we shouldn't recommend it" but we don't do that either
<topyli> the forums are advertised in the irc guidelines. would that be a good place to add other options?
<maco> topyli: or in that one factoid... whatever it is?
<topyli> i can't remember either
<topyli> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ikonia> topyli: I don't think we should be recommending it at all until we understand it's longer term use
<ikonia> there are a lot of mixed reviews about it so far (not ubuntu but the whole project)
<maco> !otherhelp
<ubottu> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<maco> ^ that one
<topyli> yeah
<jcastro> where are the mixed reviews?
<ikonia> on the web
<ikonia> reading peoples comments on blogs/twitter/social media
<topyli> ikonia: well my only worry is advertising it in the topic, where even the forums are not mentioned
<jcastro> well I can't really respond to criticisms with general statements
<ikonia> some people have positive experiences, others very negative
<jcastro> I am just trying to get people who flail on #ubuntu some help
<ikonia> topyli: I disagree, as the official channel I don't think we should push out beta software products as a recommendation
<ikonia> jcastro: there are many options for people who don't get a response on ubuntu
<ikonia> #ubuntu even
<jcastro> this is just another option
<ikonia> which is new, unknown and unestablished
<jcastro> it's young and established
<ikonia> and not under ubuntu/canonical control
<ikonia> it's not established
<jcastro> so?
<ikonia> it's still in beta
<ikonia> so as the official channel, I don't think we should be recommending it as an option
<jcastro> it is under ubuntu control, the current ubuntu people using it are in control
<ikonia> jcastro: are the ubuntu community council in control of it ?
<ikonia> or a group sanctioned by them ?
<jcastro> no, it's being run by a bunch of current ubuntu people
<jcastro> me, evan, txwikinger, maco, etc.
<ikonia> define ubuntu people
<jcastro> people who are already part of the project
<maco> lfaraone too
<ikonia> ok - so with all respect, you are not in a position to say you are representing ubuntu or canonical
<maco> raof
<maco> and popey
<jcastro> I'm not? am I not an ubuntu member?
<ikonia> unless the council, or canonical have said "this is the official ubuntu project page" its not official
<ikonia> and it's still beta
<jcastro> I can't speak for /the entire project/ of course
<topyli> as an aside, stackexcange is pretty nice :)
<ikonia> topyli: I'm sure it will either grow and flourish or die, the same as any other new product, I'd like to see more of it before the official irc channel starts recommending it
<jcastro> I don't see how adding a link to the SE would hurt #ubuntu at all
<Pici> I don't see any harm in putting it in the topic.
<ikonia> Pici: can you put my support resource web page in the topic too ?
<maco> topyli: yes i like it. it rewards thorough answers more than half-arsed answers
<jcastro> ^^^^^
<ikonia> no-one is doubting it's quality, however I don't think the ubuntu channel should be recommending unofficial, beta, products
<jcastro> it's just a beta-looking theme
<jcastro> enough Ubuntu people are using it now where it's not going to turn into something horrible
<maco> ikonia: would putting it in !otherhelp but not elsewhere until it gets its official .com be a reasonable compromise?
<ikonia> jcastro: so are you saying the product is not a beta product
<Pici> Its as unofficial as us reccomending people to get support in other freenode channels that we don't control.
<ikonia> Pici: but we don't do that for ubuntu product
<Pici> Er, wait, not exactly.
<jcastro> ikonia: no, all the features work.
<ikonia> jcastro: that doesn't mean the project is out of beta
<ikonia> jcastro: ubuntu 10.10 works, it's still in alpha
<maco> ikonia: "beta" status on SE is used to mean the size of the community is still small
<ikonia> it could break tommorow
<topyli> i can sympathise with advertising a new thing temporarily before moving it to the guidelines page with forums, or removing it if unsuccessful. i worry about two things though
<jcastro> but SE is high quality
<jcastro> no it won't break tomorrow
 * mneptok blinks
<jcastro> the instance is beta, not the software
<ikonia> it's still beta
<ikonia> and still unsactioned
<mneptok> jcastro is certainly in a position to say he represents Canonical, if that's what he's sying.
<maco> the software is the same as what's been running stackoverflow and superuser for a year or more
<txwikinger> 1,432 user if anybody cares
<jcastro> I don't understand why we need something "sanctioned". If something is awesome we should use it
<Pici> mneptok: I agree.
<jcastro> I don't represent canonical in this matter, I represent me because I think SE is awesome
<jcastro> and I want people to use it because it's awesome
 * txwikinger thinks SE is awesome too
<jcastro> we don't have a sanctioned Facebook group, identi.ca group, etc.
<jcastro> people just go Do The Right Thing
<ikonia> jcastro: and we don't advertise them in #ubuntu
<Pici> bleh.
<topyli> it's a web app. of course it is beta! nobody trusts a non-beta app these days, they're stagnated and dying :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ikonia objection to stackexchange in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I've marked my objection, do what you feel is the best thing
 * txwikinger launches an UN request to get SE sanctioned by the UN
<mneptok> jcastro: i would have reservations about the ops team or the /topic in #u promoting something that has not been cleared by either Canonical or the Community Council.
<jcastro> really? you want to bother the CC with the topic to an irc channel?
 * mneptok has some weird hang-ups. this may be one.
<ikonia> its not changing the topic
<ikonia> it's recommending a support resource
<ikonia> jcastro: why don't we recommending linuxquestions.org  for example ?
<mneptok> jcastro: no, but i'd want the CC or Canonical seal of approval on a service before adding it to the /topic
<jcastro> ikonia: because it's some random forum?
<ikonia> jcastro: and this is some random group of people
<jcastro> this isn't a random thing, Ubuntu people are participating and it's of high quality
<jcastro> this isn't a random group of people
<txwikinger> I understand the point, however, it seems odd that we loose our strength in bureaucrazy (I like this spelling).. What was with pulish early, publish often
<mneptok> jcastro: i could say the same of Debian :)
<ikonia> jcastro: so are high quality people on linuxquestions.org
<ikonia> (I actually don't rate it, I'm using it as an example)
<ikonia> txwikinger: it's nothing to do with bureaucrazy it's about representing the official ubuntu IRC channel
<jcastro> I am just trying to make #ubuntu suck less
<txwikinger> ikonia: Yes I understand, but it is still bureaucracy
<ikonia> jcastro: do you think it #sucks ?
<ikonia> txwikinger: no it's not
<ikonia> sucks even
<jcastro> ikonia: the quality of support is not very good
<ikonia> txwikinger: ok - I'll change the topic to what I feel
<jcastro> and it's overrun and too bug
<jcastro> er, too big
<txwikinger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bureaucracy
<mneptok> jcastro: many users have resources they use that they think are great, and we do not advertise them. IM services, software not in repos, etc etc.
<ikonia> jcastro: ok, so help out more in #ubuntu to make it suck less
<IdleOne> ikonia: +1
<jcastro> mneptok: yeah but using SE doesn't break my PC like software not in repos
<jcastro> ikonia: the format is not useful for helping out hundreds of people in one chat room
<jcastro> right tool for the right job
<gord> eh, its just a website and one that might help, makes sense to me. if it stops making sense just remove it
<ikonia> jcastro: ok, up the support in the official ubuntu forums
<txwikinger> as more tools as better
<mneptok> if there's one thing i'm sure of, there are more tools using Ubuntu every day. ;)
<Pici> gord: And we can blame jcastro for the nonsense too!
<gord> Pici, blaming jcastro is a very important part of any process!
<jcastro> why not try it for a week or a few days?
<ikonia> I'm not trying to be wkward in any way shape or form, I just feel the official channel needs to be careful about what it pushes out as it represents the official community project and canonical
<Pici> ikonia: no one reads the topic anyway.
<ikonia> Pici: that's not a reason to just do what we want
<jcastro> ikonia: I don't want to come across as rude, I appreciate your views
<ikonia> jcastro: you're not coming across as rude, so no issue there
<Pici> ikonia: This isn't random users asking us to do this, these people here know what they're talking about.
<ikonia> Pici: so are you suggesting I don't know what I'm talking about ?
<ikonia> in that saying I don't want it
<Pici> ikonia: nono
<ikonia> if jono came in here and asked for this, I'd say the same thing
<ikonia> in the same way I muted jono for posting his tweets in #ubuntu
<maco> wait really?
<maco> haha
<ikonia> I'm not suggesting jcastro is wrong about it's quality or scope
<IdleOne> Why don't we suggest psychocats. when I suggested a factoid with a link to psychocats I was asked to create a page on help.ubuntu.com because it was felt that advertising a third party site was not optimal.
<topyli> oh dear, that easily doubles the traffic on any channel :(
<jcastro> hah
<Pici> IdleOne: We do suggest psychocats.
<Pici> !search psychocats
<ubottu> Found: gksudo, sudo, thunar, kdesu, purexfce, home
<IdleOne> why isn't puregnome in that list?
<ikonia> I've noted my objection, if your happy to add it in the topic, then go for it
<maco> IdleOne: broken
<IdleOne> no it isn't, not anymore
<maco> oh then readd it?
<jcastro> ikonia: why don't we try it out for a day or two?
<Pici> IdleOne: because !puregnome links to our wiki
<jcastro> and if it's total fail then we remove it?
<IdleOne> Pici: that is because jussi asked me to create a wiki for it
<ikonia> jcastro: I don't need support and I already provide support on other resources so don't want to spread myself thinnger
<ikonia> thinner even
<Pici> ikonia: you don't need to support there.
<ikonia> jcastro: I'm sure if I was stuck on something and couldn't find the answer on other resources I normally use, I'd try it out
<Pici> None of us have to.
<Pici> I don't even have any posts on our forums.
<ikonia> jcastro: no no, I'm not saying you have to, I was just responding to why I wasn't interested in trying it out
<ikonia> (I have viewed it a few times for interest
<jcastro> ikonia: I mean trying it out in the /topic for a few days, not you trying SE itself
<ikonia> sorry that was for pici
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> jcastro: because the point I'm making, time scale is not relevant
<ikonia> (or trying to make)
<maco> Pici: *blink* i thought you were a forum mod?
<maco> oh! wait now
<maco> Pici: sorry mixing you with Pricey
<jcastro> ok I need to go to lunch, thanks for listening
<jcastro> it will be awesome!
<txwikinger> \o/
<Pici> :)
<popey> woah!
<popey> discussion! :D
<maco> popey: saw your ping?
<popey> ya :)
<mneptok> i'm a bit uncomfortable recommending SE in the #u topic when we do not even mention the Ubuntu Forums.
<IdleOne> there is also ubuntu.shapado.net which supports 4 languages at the moment and adding more
<IdleOne> err .com
 * IdleOne is with ikonia and mneptok on this. I don't understand why we are advertising.
 * Pici thinks
<mneptok> if jcastro was not a Canonical employee and Community Team person, would we even be thinking about this?
<jcastro> I don't see why it matters that I am a canonical employee
<mneptok> because he was quite clear that he was *not* wearing those hats.
<jcastro> the entire SE thing is community driven
<IdleOne> I have no problem with SE as a tool to be used, my thing is why are we advertising it in #u when we don't do it for every other tech help site
<mneptok> especially the Ubuntu Porums, which have years of traction and Canonical's official blessing.
<jcastro> I am pretty sure Porum is a Jewish holiday Kurt.
<IdleOne> hahah
<Pici> We did have a link in the topic in the past that listed the other support methods, but topic creep forced it out.
<mneptok> jcastro: yeah, i celebrate it by eating pork and working on Friday night.
<Pici> Thats "Purim", and its a stupid holiday.
<jcastro> heh
<Pici> But thats neither here nor there.  anyway.
<topyli> the closest is the link to the irc guidelines, which mention other support methods, namely mailing list and the forums
<mneptok> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mneptok> SE is not mentioned on - http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
<mneptok> the U Forums are.
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> We haven't gotten there yet
<mneptok> so i fail to see why we would tout SE on the official IRC support channel while ignoring the Forums.
<mneptok> (not that i'm a fan of the Forums, mind you. every time i visit i feel myself actually losing IQ points. and i have precious few to spare.)  >:)
<jcastro> it's up to you guys, I don't feel strongly about irc topics
<Pici> I'm sure there will be some backlash from the lp answers folks.  Anyway, I may be opening a can of worms here, but I think its constructive to try to promote other Ubuntu resources, official or not.  Its not like we're telling them to install automatix or something.
<Pici> er, the first sentence was about getting t on the /support page.
<jcastro> lp answers is unmaintained in lp unfortunately
<jcastro> I hope to offer this as a replacement for Answers
<mneptok> Pici: in my mind, we either promote all, or promote none as far as the /topic goes.
<mneptok> i'd be fine with a factoid.
<topyli> of those two, 'none' would be more feasible for a /topic. :)
<mneptok> +1
<topyli> this is new though, and as such might benefit for a short advertising run
<topyli> i'd be more comfortable with listing support options somewhere and linking to that somewhere. or a factoid that covers them
<topyli> like !support
<Pici> topyli: you've echoed my thoughts exactly.
<topyli> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<topyli> that's another much used factoid
<mneptok> Pici: i fail to see any benefit in putting it in the /topic for "just a few days." in fact, we'd be hard-pressed to turn down a request from the Forums and LP Answers people if they asked for the same thing.
<mneptok> i think the answer to *every* other support mechanism asking for advertising in the #u /topic is "we don't do that. but feel free to suggest a factoid."
<Pici> mneptok: What do you think about adding it to !patience?
<mneptok> Pici: i think that's a great idea.
<Pici> I feel a bit better about that too.
<mneptok> imagine this. i start my own forum and get some Google adword-fu going. i advertise the forum as "being run by a former Senior Ubuntu Support Analyst for Canonical!" i then ask to be added to the #u /topic, and complain loudly when you say no. "I'm an official Ubuntu community member, a Canonical alumnus, and a support person! and you did this for SE, which is NONE of those."
<mneptok> you may then introduce your back to that brick wall. i have precedent on my side. ;)
<Pici> !no repeat is <reply> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<mneptok> i think the "we don't do that ... for *anyone*. but feel free to suggest a factoid," answer staves off a lot of potential problems.
<Pici> I agree.  I was okay with it when I did it, but was having second thoughts.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ubottu: stackexchange is <reply>StackExchange is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try StackExchange! - http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, mneptok
<mneptok> and now we'll wait for SE fans to become as rabid as Forums people ;)
<Pici> Well, do we have a Stack Exchange council yet?
<mneptok> no, but i'm sure jcastro is sending e-mails with "URGENT!!!!!!one!!!!" in the SUBJ header to Jono every 37 minutes about that very topic. :)
<jcastro> heh
 * mneptok pets jcastro 
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: repeat is <reply> text here
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> sorry bout that
<mneptok> MagicFab: hey!
<MagicFab> mneptok, howdy !
<MagicFab> wow lots of people here, was just curious ;)
<jussi> MagicFab: is there anything we can give you assistance with?
<MagicFab> jussi, not really - tx.
<jussi> MagicFab: ok, please note /topic then :)
 * MagicFab -> impressed by the warm reception :)
<MagicFab> I did - cheers
<IdleOne> hmm
<Seveas-train> <-- Raugturi has quit (Quit: :(){ :|:& };:)
<Seveas-train> just seen in #ubuntu
<ikonia> naughty naughty
<Seveas-train> do whatever you want with it :)
<ikonia> good eyes
<h00k> I found myself in ubuntu-unregged
<ikonia> what the devil is going on in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I can't place a forward
<maco> banlist full?
<ikonia> maybe
<ikonia> oh, it did set
<ikonia> it just didn't appear on my screen ????
<h00k> My alt key isn't working. Maybe it's unity
<h00k> I have to ctrl+n through
<h00k> or /window n
 * jpds just has /n
<h00k> ...that too
<h00k> wait, that gives me /names :)
<jpds> Where n == unsigned int;
<h00k> oh, oh. I see what you did there.
<h00k> cept I don't have that set up.
<jpds> http://narf-archive.com/pix/3e1daea1eb3a9e839e281a2a4a88f5c679800e54.jpg
<jpds> h00k: /script exec for (1 .. 200) { Irssi::command("/alias $_ window goto $_") }
<jpds> And then /save if you want to keep the aliases.
<h00k> I've seen the doorbell one, it's genius.
<h00k> jpds: you're a genius. Thank you.
<jpds> h00k: I'm a doorbell?!
<h00k> you have more than one button
<jpds> \o/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1567 users, 2 overflows, 1569 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1577 users, 5 overflows, 1582 limit))
<h00k> woooah.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 549 bans)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, TheSimkin said: ubottu: the problem is i used to do apt-get install kdevelop
<ubottu> edbian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Tulutu)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-19
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 491 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 492 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 553 bans)
<Ongavezirka> Good morning to all "brothers". I made surprise to you!
<Ongavezirka> Please check: HTTP://xubuntu.tk
<Ongavezirka> I hope all visitors will enjoy it:D
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 553 bans)
<Ongavezirka> Please check: http://xubuntu.tk
<Ongavezirka> ikonia bruder:s
<Ongavezirka> TUKS must die!
<Ongavezirka> The holy shit fat and ugly linuks-penguin
<bazhang> !ops | Ongavezirka
<ubottu> Ongavezirka: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Ongavezirka)
<elky> I want /that/ much time on my hands.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 555 bans)
<ikonia> fyi: bill was also trolling ##c which is why he didn't get a big chance
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (zerocool)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 555 bans)
<bazhang> does unetbootin work with minimal iso and server iso? I thought not
<jpds> I thought it worked for everything?
<bazhang> thought I saw Dr_willis say it did not
<bazhang> pzombie's story is changing by the moment is the reason I ask
<jpds> We should stop thinking and start feeling.
<jpds> USE THE SAUCE.
<bazhang> hah
<elky> The awesome sauce?
<ikonia> it "should" work
<jpds> elky: The alternative is marmite.
<popey> \o/ marmite hilight
<ikonia> ha ha
<elky> jpds, aww, but marmite is better than the alternatives
<elky> Ah, i now read you correctly, but my comment still stands.
<jpds> "Use the marmite, Luke".
<jpds> Maybe not.
<elky> Marmite is The One Thing which popey and I will always agree on.
<popey> elky: have you tried Marmite XO?
<elky> popey, I don't know that this is a real thing in Australia.
<elky> I certainly haven't seen it in the Reeses peanut butter cups^W^W^W^Winternational foods shop
<popey> planning on going to UDS?
<popey> I think there might be a meeting of marmites again as there was in brussels
<maco> whats teh diff between marmite and vegemite?
<popey> vegemite is smoother
<popey> although NZ marmite differs from UK marmite
<elky> popey, I'm trying my best to go to UDS. I have clearance from work, but as yet not sure about the rest of the logistics
<Mamarok> for vegemit/marmite lovers if you go to Switzerland pone day, there is Cenovis
<Mamarok> one* day
<elky> Cenovis I can get here I think. Can't recall where I've seen it.
<elky> anyway, bedtime
 * txwikinger wonders if you can import marmite into the US
 * popey wonders if you can import popey into the US
<John-Smith> y0
<John-Smith> pu-pu
<topyli> John-Smith: hi
<John-Smith> hi topyli :)
<topyli> anything we can help you with?
<John-Smith> yes i want to talk about my girl friend .
<jpds> IRC is really not the place for that.
<topyli> John-Smith: this is not a very good channel (or network) for that. we can only help you with issues regarding ubuntu channels
<John-Smith> ok have a good day dude .
<jpds> topyli:
<topyli> jpds: can you be a bit more specific please? :)
<maco> txwikinger: there's a shop down the street from my place that sells marmite
<maco> (also ribena, golden syrup, and irn bru)
<funkyHat> We have some Vegemite, from our Australian relatives
<funkyHat> The flavour isn't nearly as strong as Marmite
<gord> unfortunately, marmite/vegemite are both disgusting, anyone who disagree's is wrong. *fact*
<Pici> I've never had either, thankfully.
<gord> people will offer it to you and tell you its good, these people are quite evil and are trying to trick you
<mneptok> gord: but it's better to recycle than to dump raw sewage in our water supplies.
<jussi> gord: you are wrong *fact*
<gord> Pici, you see this jussi person here, he's one of these evil people. don't trust him
<jussi> lol
<Pici> I don't.
<jussi> awww
<gord> every time anyone talks about australian things i always get http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZdL5qJ1I3I stuck in my head =\ thanks a lot
<jpds> Righto.
<bazhang> time to set +r ?
<IdleOne> might be
<bazhang> the bots seemed slow on that one
<bazhang> vect is ban dodging
<bazhang> <vect> naw, i'll be back in your shit channel in minute
<bazhang> it is now
<Pici> Why was vect banned in the first place?
<IdleOne> ban evanding
<ikonia> in the first place ?
 * Pici is asking that
<Pici> Why was he banned at :23?
<IdleOne> hmm seems when I did a @bansearch I took the +q that had been just set a few moments before and read it as a previous ban
<IdleOne> I'll remove both bans on separate hosts for the same user if you say so
<Pici> I think that would be best, may want to send a pm/memo explaining too.
<bazhang> he and relentless were running a scam some time back
<IdleOne> but I think the pm bazhang received and the user clearly wanting to discuss offtopic subject sorta justifies the bans
<Pici> It justifies the quiet, but not the bans imo.
<bazhang> not finding the previous ban at the moment, but no doubt in my mind
<IdleOne> ban removed but for the record I feel it's a mistake to remove them
<bazhang> <vect> ok, which one of my 2000 hosts will alert you?
<Pici> I don't doubt that hes a troll, but we shouldn't just leave the bans because we suspect that.
<bazhang> he is seriously bad news. some other bans from the past also not appearing in the bt in any way shape or form
<maco> bt broken?
<IdleOne> there is no suspicion, he has proven himself to be a ban dodger
<bazhang> seems to have either not set some due to netsplit or some other reason
<IdleOne> minutes after the first ban, justifed or not, he ban evaded
<IdleOne> and announced in the channel to show us he did
<Pici> Its up to you then.  Hes likely not going to reuse those hosts anyway.
<IdleOne> they are already removed
<bazhang> I'll remove the +q as well. see how long we need a clear/lasting mark in the bt
<bazhang> et voila
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rapto said: ubottu:  how it is possible ? i ask you something and you answer me... ?
<bazhang> he's gone at any rate
<IdleOne> So yeah, ubanning was a good idea
<IdleOne> unbanning*
<bazhang> let someone else deal with him
<bazhang> I've spent numerous hours PM with him to no avail
<IdleOne> I think I need a break
 * IdleOne goes to watch some t.v.
<IdleOne> 081910-[15:59:45] <vect> If you want to talk about how I give a shit about your bans, and how you're an idiot white knight that doesn't know how to deal with real people, go to #kissmyassfaggot
<IdleOne> try to be civil with these trolls and they kick you in the face
<bazhang> I hesitate to post some of what my latest PM with him contained. several comments about the gnaa owning #ubuntu though
<marienz> vect?
<bazhang> marienz, yes
 * marienz sighs
<marienz> let me just say he's on our radar
<bazhang> sorry, after I wrote that, I guessed that g n a a was on staff highlight
<marienz> it wasn't, I just randomly looked at this window, believe it or not
<bazhang> hah okay thanks
<marienz> and don't be afraid of setting off my hilights, it's what they're there for
<bazhang> surely we should set +r now
<jpds> bazhang: Way ahead of you.
<bazhang> jpds, nice
<bazhang> well milliseconds, but yeah
<jpds> 8 seconds.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<jpds> That's a lot when you're competing against the speed of light.
<jpds> 11
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> No comment.
<bazhang> is logmein even legal?
<jpds> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LogMeIn
<bazhang> <magicianlord> 10.10-palin-edition  that make any sense? in +1
<bazhang> Raugturi, how can we help you
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-20
<Raugturi> bazhang: I'm not sure actually why I'm in here.  I joined #ubuntu and it put me here instead.
<bazhang> Raugturi, you were ban forwarded here
<Raugturi> Weird, any idea why?
<bazhang> let me check, hold on a moment please
<bazhang> *** Raugturi (Raugturi!chris@cpe-174-109-215-070.nc.res.rr.com) has quit IRC (Quit: :(){ :|:& };:)
<bazhang> the quit message
<Raugturi> That's funny.  I forgot I'd even set that.  If I change it can I get back in?  (Although admittedly anyone randomly executing other people's quit messages would deserve it. :-))
<bazhang> not funny at all
<bazhang> and no one deserves it, particularly new users who know no better
<Raugturi> How on earth is putting something like that as a quit message taken as intent to get others to run it?
<bazhang> why on earth put it there at all
<Raugturi> The concept of forkbombs amuses me.
<bazhang> okay then
<Raugturi> Shouldn't moderation come from a standpoint of "why not?" vs "why?" in which case the argument you're using is that by having it new users may execute it and crash their machine.  If that's really a threat then I'll change it.  The idea of someone randomly executing my /quit message never crossed my mind.
<bazhang> you asked the reason for the ban. that is it. it's not funny, nor does anyone deserve it.
<Raugturi> Alright, well how do I go about getting unbanned?
<bazhang> I see no reason to unban you at the moment as you think it's quite humorous and/or okay
<Raugturi> Ok, so do you not believe that it was an honest mistake?
<Raugturi> I'm just trying to understand how I can get you to see that I never expected anyone to run it.
<Raugturi> So I wan't being malicious.
<Raugturi> And it doesn't even seem like a careless mistake to me because the concept of someone randomly executing various /quit messages seems so bizare.
<Raugturi> Even so, I'm not arguing to keep it.
<Raugturi> It's your channel and if you dislike it that's fine.  But it seems harsh to permanently ban someone for an honest mistake.
<bazhang> almost never are there permanent bans. just wanted you to see/understand how that is not appropriate, especially in a channel with many new users
<KB1JWQ> You'll find that most channels on freenode will take a similarly dim view of such things.
<Raugturi> Haven't been banned from any so far, but like I said I changed it.  I just thought it was funny to give a forkbomb as the reason I quit.  Right, like "haha, my computer died" not like "hey, try this!"  if that makes sense.
<Raugturi> But if it seems potential malicious, like I said now it says "the hamster died" which I doubt will cause any harm so long as I avoid #peta
<Raugturi> I debated "forkbombs aren't funny" but htought you might ban me even longer for being a smartass. :-)
<Raugturi> So how long exactly does the ban last so I can take the channel out of my autojoin list?  Or I can keep getting redirected here I suppose.
 * funkyHat pokes bazhang 
<bazhang> Raugturi, you can speak with the operator that banned you , if he is around.
<Raugturi> Alright, I've got to step out for a bit just now.  Who is the operator and I will follow up later?
<funkyHat> ikonia
<Raugturi> Thank you.
<andrew_708476> Is anyone here good with Ubuntu
<bazhang> andrew_708476, this is not a support channel
<andrew_708476> does Ubuntu have a Support chanel
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<andrew_708476> I've tryed
<maco> argh @ edbian
<bazhang> he said he'd change the quit message yet did not
 * Flannel sets mode +b on *!*@ubottu/bot/ubottu
<elky> oh please, can we?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ActionParsnip appears to be abusive (test - contact LjL if this misdetects too badly))
<ikonia> it's not getting funny about the bot now
<ikonia> I'm starting to find it a little rude that it's still here after it was asked to stop doing it while solutions where looked at
<ikonia> jussi: can you please disable the bot messaging the channel
<bazhang> jungli banned in -ot?
<topyli> bazhang: yeah
<bazhang> topyli, okay, thanks
<topyli> bazhang: specifically, banned by the jungli ident
<John-Smith> hehehe
<bazhang> John-Smith, you have some issue?
<John-Smith> i say sorry at channel but agian i am banned :@
<bazhang> John-Smith, as there seems to be nothing you wish resolved, please part the channel
<rww> How does #ubuntu-unregged work? Is FloodBot1 supposed to issue "Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - Type !why to know why" itself periodicially, or is there some command to prompt it?
<bazhang> thought it was test me
<rww> that's #ubuntu-read-topic, isn't it?
<bazhang> whoops proxy users
<John-Smith> topyli: why you banned me there ?
<topyli> John-Smith: you were already banned
<bazhang> John-Smith, no need to play games you know why
<John-Smith> topyli: how much banned i have ?
<John-Smith> ok tommorrow cut my banned :)
<bazhang> !appeals | John-Smith
<ubottu> John-Smith: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<topyli> John-Smith: it's enough to know you are banned. i also won't remove the bans in the near future, so you might as well /part
<John-Smith> topyli: where is ikonia ?
<topyli> that's nobody's business but his
<bazhang> John-Smith, you got that appeals message before. no need to join here
<John-Smith> ok i talk with ikonia g\for unbanning me :)
<bazhang> John-Smith, that's not going to happen
<John-Smith> :)))
<John-Smith> bye
 * ikonia watches jungli attempt to get a shellium account
<bazhang> ikonia, that fellow with the forkbomb in his quit message was here earlier raugturi
<Tm_T> bazhang: as long as staff doesn't react, leave him be without the attention
<bazhang> Tm_T, jungli trying to get cloak in #freenode you are referring to?
<bazhang> he already lost two, no doubt they remember him
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> floodbots in -unregged are not giving the correct info
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup <--- used to say this, now just tell users to register without it
<bazhang> wish the floodbot in -unregged gave out the !register factoid instead
<bazhang> floodbot back to normal now giving out the pertinent info on -unregged
<bazhang> ugh. recommending dist-upgrade to change versions
<gnomefreak> seems ubottu coughed in +1, is he getting sick?
<ikonia> bazhang: thanks for the heads up, I messaged him but he was offline
<jungli> hey unbanned me :(
<jungli> i'm missing ubuntu-offtopic :@
<ikonia> jungli: I'm sorry no
<jungli> plz i don't create any conflict :#
<ikonia> jungli: you have had the process for appealing your ban explained to you multiple times, it will not be progressed in here
<jungli> hey i like the ppl of ooftopic they are crazy :))
<ikonia> jungli: it's not going to happen. Please leave the channel and follow the appeals process
<jungli> hey if you don't want my presence there but atleast give back my cloks :2
<ikonia> jungli: we do not control cloaks as you know, that is #freenodes issue
<ikonia> jungli: now please leave the channel
<gnomefreak> you think by now he would have learned. we should really have someone from staff that knows why we removed his cloaks to be there so they just dont add one back
<ikonia> staff are well aware
 * gnomefreak thought it is easier to dodge bans without a cloak
<gnomefreak> cool so no worries :)
<bazhang> alabd back at it
<gnomefreak> he needs to join the iran channel as they would know the legal rights
<bazhang> he's writing a book he claims
<gnomefreak> doesnt change my mind, but #u is IMHo no tthe place for it
<bazhang> asking for the 128bit jre package
<gnomefreak> there is one?
<bazhang> don't think so, no
<gnomefreak> this guy is working on my last nerve.
<gnomefreak> win 5
<gnomefreak> but he is not doing anything but bothering me so i have to deal with it :\
<topyli> i think it's safe to say we will never see this book
<topyli> he's been asking basic questions on our channels for ages
<ikonia> bazhang: he now says he's not writing a book
<popey> is this humble?
<topyli> popey: yes
<ikonia> bazhang: that was one of the arguments he made when he was banned from all the wikipedia channels
<popey> humble == jungli?
<ikonia> no
<popey> oh, sorry.
<ikonia> alabd = humble
<ikonia> jungli = time waster troll
<gnomefreak> tell him to buy ubuntus book
<bazhang> or just dl the free and excellent manual
<ikonia> we all know it's nothing to do with a book, he's trying to do suspect stuff
<bazhang> seems so
<ikonia> eg: he was caught using the comments in wikipedia to claim work as his own
<ikonia> (one of the reasons he was banned)
<ikonia> that was for an educational assigment
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1228 users, 11 overflows, 1239 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1228 users, 11 overflows, 1239 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1229 users, 10 overflows, 1239 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1229 users, 11 overflows, 1240 limit))
<Pici> Have we been set +r for long?
<ikonia> I didn't know we'd set it
<bazhang> around 12 hrs
<ikonia> lets remove it
<bazhang> great
<ikonia> pici already did it
<bazhang> the floodbots in -unregged are not doing it
<ikonia> sorry, too slow
<ikonia> Hmmmm IRCAnswersBot I never like that nick
<Pici> bazhang: not doing what?
<bazhang> Pici, not giving out info on how to register, and at times not even telling users they need to register
<Pici> bazhang: they only do that for a few rounds, you need to tell them to 'nag' in #ubuntu-ops-monitor.
<bazhang> Pici, okay thanks
<ikonia> nag pici
<Pici> Becuse the bots don't think that +r should be set for that long.
<bazhang> time to reset +r ?
<Pici> yep ;(
<bazhang> just brings out the worst commenters, a la vect et al
<popey> YOU WILL IGNORE THE SPAM! :D
<Pici> I expected someone to tell me to stop spamming for even saying.
<Pici> that.
 * popey hugs Pici 
<ikonia> meowbuntu/its-me-again is in the mint channel asking for help on his mint system
<ikonia> he has done this before and been told to stop, so now he's banned
<ikonia> hello sonny_jim
<sonny_jim> I cannot join ubuntu due to my hostname
<sonny_jim> This makes me a sad panda
<ikonia> hello bacta
<ikonia> sonny_jim: there are no bans in place for you in #ubuntu so you can join
<sonny_jim> ubuntu on efnet this is
<sonny_jim> Which is the main channel, efnet or freenode?
<ikonia> freenode is the official channel
<sonny_jim> right
<sonny_jim> The efnet one autobans people with mail.xxx.xxx
<sonny_jim> Freenode doesn't
<sonny_jim> Thanks
<IdleOne> it is going to be an interesting release season
<bazhang> cant wait!
<bazhang> someone claimed that maverick was rc3 yesterday
<IdleOne> bazhang: me either, I'm already bored with maverick I want to upgrade to natty :)
<bazhang> IdleOne, hehe
<Pici> bazhang: I corrected them.
<bazhang> Pici, yes I saw.
<jussi> meh... maverick is very poor here
<gord> jussi, how so?
<IdleOne> jussi: I have been running maverick since day 3 of +1 opening and have no issues except for having to startx to get gui loaded
<IdleOne> it's a pain but I don't reboot very often so
<Pici> I've had no issues at all.
<jussi> gord: well I havent had nvidia drivers for so darn long, I begin to wonder if Illever get them. then there are all the other little issues, like occaisionally just freezing on boot, requiring hard reset etc
<IdleOne> Pici: my issue has to do with nvidia
<gord> jussi, you don't have nvidia drivers? wuh?
<IdleOne> jussi: install nvidia-current ?
<jussi> gord: proprietry drivers dont work, nviidia-current, yes
<jussi> tried the adding no abi to the xorg, works for one or 2 boots then goes away
<jussi> very frustrating
<IdleOne> from what I understand it has to do with dkms not building the modules properly or somesuch
<gord> so you do have drivers then, they work. its just that something is reseting your xorg.conf
<topyli> lucid works pretty well!
<gord> maverick is going through hicups right now because everyone is getting things in for freezes, but honestly its been a very nice stable place to be all dev cycle
<gord> i upgraded about a week or two after uds because i'm crazy ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1265 users, 10 overflows, 1275 limit))
<ikonia> hi Raugturi
<ikonia> Raugturi: sorry I missed you earlier, if you're free now we can resolve your ban
<Raugturi> Yeah, I'm here.
<ikonia> great,
<Raugturi> I talked to bazhang about it yesterday and was advised to talk to you instead.
<ikonia> I read the conversation earlier, so as long as you can change your quit message we are all happy
<Raugturi> Ok cool.
<Raugturi> Yeah, it should be changed already.
<ikonia> no problem, I read that conversation, so if you can change your quit message, no more problems
<ikonia> really ? it wasn't when you left here yesterday, can you check please
<Raugturi> maybe i forgot /save
<Raugturi> i'll test it now, 1 sec
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> still there
<Raugturi> ok that's bizarre, let me go ask in #irssi
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> that's looking better
<Raugturi> Alright, what that time?
<IdleOne> Raugturi has quit (Client Quit)
<Raugturi> works for me
<IdleOne> that is good :)
<ikonia> give me 1 minute
<Raugturi> Thank you.
<ikonia> Raugturi: ban all fixed
<ikonia> Raugturi: you're welcome to rejoin ubuntu
<Raugturi> Thanks again, and sorry for causing issues.
<Tm_T> hi LimaBrain, how can we help you?
<Pici> ugh]
<delac> hello! It seems that webchat is banned from #ubuntu again.
<IdleOne> delac: are you being sent to #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<IdleOne> if not join there and the bot will give you permission to join #ubuntu
<Pici> I'm looking at it
<Pici> ITs working now.
<IdleOne> probably needs to be reset in #k also
<delac> yes. now it is working. thanks!
<IdleOne> delac: good to know. Please part this channel if there is nothing else.
 * gnomefreak feels stupid but what is webchat?
<Pici> gnomefreak: http://webchat.freenode.net
<IdleOne> @gateway/web/freenode
<gnomefreak> oh damn that ok
<IdleOne> lol
 * Tm_T huggles gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> delac: can we help you with anything else this sunny afternoon?
<gnomefreak> i dont even let my wife huggle me but why not
 * gnomefreak huggles Tm_T 
<IdleOne> wondering if Bryanstein jcastro LimaBrain persia all need to be idle here
<jcastro> oh sorry I am left over from the other day
<IdleOne> 2 down
<gnomefreak> :)
<IdleOne> 3 to go
<IdleOne> 4
<IdleOne> errr few more to go*
<Pici> heh, ubuntulo1.
<IdleOne> canonical bot?
<Pici> Its ubuntulog, but I read it as ubuntulol
<IdleOne> oh haha yeah i did that also
<IdleOne> 3
<Pici> persìa isn't identified, he gets voiced here.
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<IdleOne> wasn't sure about persia
<Pici> davìey too.
<IdleOne> yup and Mamarok
<IdleOne> so if the shellium issue is resolved?
<IdleOne> if/is
<Pici> Lets wait for the next ircc meeting to go through first.
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<gnomefreak> let me guess next meeting is 1st weekend in Sept?
<mneptok> IdleOne: Bryanstein works with shellium, and is here in case we have problems with them again.
<Mamarok> IdleOne: ?
<Mamarok> hm, I guess I have to log out and in again
<Pici> meh, I was using other unicode characters to avoid hilighting people.
<IdleOne> sorry didn't mean to highlight Mamarok
<Pici> did you just do it again?
<IdleOne> haha I did but with intention
<IdleOne> I don't see why people get all bothered about highlights
<gnomefreak> it bothers people if they are working or sleeping at desk
<Pici> le sigh
<maco> O_o
<jpds> Pici: That's my line.
<marienz> and vect is really starting to get a little bothersome
<Pici> s/starting/continuing/
<jpds> Wow; DrGrov was rude in -kernel
<Pici> oh?
 * Pici isn't in there.
<gnomefreak> he was impatient waited 3 minutes than said something like no help, nevermind
<gnomefreak> something like that
<gnomefreak> its not that much of a support channel anyway
<maco> its not a support channel at all
<gnomefreak> i have gotten help in there 1 or 2 times but i dont look at it as a support channel as it is a dev channel
<Pici> I warn people that its not a support channel if I forward them there.
<gnomefreak> i have sent people to -motu without thinking (once or twice) but never -devel -desktop -kenrel ect..
<gnomefreak> kernel
<gnomefreak> !info pidgin maverick
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 536 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^ is wrong
<gnomefreak> no it isnt
<gnomefreak> the bot updated
 * Pici pats gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> an hour ago it was wrong
<Pici> If anyone is having access problems in -ops-monitor, please poke me or another irccer.
<gnomefreak> not sure if im in there
<Pici> you're on the access list anyway
<gnomefreak> ah im htere too
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-21
<its-me-again> hi all ops i se i am banned from #ubuntu i understand Y that is. I am sorry adn ask that i may be considered for an unban in future as i do have ubuntu on another computer i use so would like to come here for ubuntu only help. I have learnt my lesson. I dont mind being banned for a week or so.
<its-me-again> I will not come here for another reason than ubuntu help when on that os
<its-me-again> did sopmeone try to pm me
<IdleOne> its-me-again: you are going to have to come back when ikonia is available.
<its-me-again> i was baned for asking help while logged in to  linux mint chanel and ubuntu i think. asking same things. adn being on mint9
<its-me-again> that is fair enough
<its-me-again> i understand teh ban
<its-me-again> i just need to come here for ubuntu help when i am actually using my ubuntu os
<IdleOne> I understand that but I can not remove the ban, you will have to speak to ikonia about it and he does not seem to be active at the moment. you can try tomorrow right around the same time the ban was set
<IdleOne> was 14:00 UTC
<IdleOne> make that 15:00
<bazhang> its-me-again, please come back later
<IdleOne> oh sorry it wasn't utc
<IdleOne> anyway bout 6 hours ago
<bazhang> its-me-again, please dont idle here
<bazhang> dirtbag256 is a known issue; Iam360 buzag crivit theeanomaly
<IdleOne> yeah but he wasn't the issue in this case
<IdleOne> or was he? /me reads further back
<bazhang> his "advice" was suspect prior to this
<IdleOne> I will be quiet and let you take care of it then :)
<its-me-again> ok thanks for info i will check back later then i know that i may not be allowed in again.
<bazhang> got him in PM. still the same old nonsense.
<bazhang> thune3, hi
<thune3> since i am not going to register, the question isn't !why, but when, or by what criteria, with the #ubuntu lockdown be lifted.
<bazhang> thune3, as soon as we feel the spambot attacks have subsided and its wise to do so
<bazhang> very  severe of late.
<thune3> should I just for get about trying again until tomorrow, or is there any chance of a lifting in the next 6 hours?
<thune3> just my 2c: I think that a lockdown not only puts off the paranoid (like me), but also new ubuntu users who may have a casual question. Lockdowns of more than 1-2 hours are extreme and should be carefully evaluated. That's all, good luck.
<bazhang> somehow his IP got reset and he was able to get around the mute.
<rww> -!- hehehe [~DirtBAG22@92.251.185.4.threembb.ie] has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<rww> banevasion attempt ^^^
<bazhang> rww, nice catch
<rww> thanks :)
<bazhang> why do I have ops in that channel?
<rww> all the #ubuntu ops do
<bazhang> so the people in there should surely be able to get voice in here
<rww> plus some crazy people like me that shouldn't be allowed to operate an eggtimer (:
<bazhang> ie the people who have ops there
<rww> (thanks to the ubuntu member cloak)
<bazhang> you have ops in -women though iirc
<rww> yeah. if -women were a core channel, my life would be a little easier. but it's not, and it makes sense that it's not, so...
<bazhang> you in -ops-monitor as well?
<rww> ubuntu member cloak again
<rww> also why I have ops in irc, read topic, proxy users...
<bazhang> yeah you're in there.
<bazhang> well some channels are more equal than others I guess.
<bazhang> still at it
<rww> time they spend figuring out #ubuntu-unregged is time they can't spend being clever and getting into #ubuntu (:
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> hehehe (~DirtBAG22@92.251.185.4.threembb.ie third time now after the latest ban
<rww> I'm going afk and thus /parting. ttyl
<rww> indeed
<bazhang> bobdroid appears to have a clone, or the other way round
<Flannel> Sigh.
<ryaxnb> ive been abused on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> someone has banned me for no reason at all with no violation of guidelines.
<ryaxnb> and no rule-breaking, nada.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, please explain.
<ryaxnb> hello?
<Flannel> ryaxnb: While I was discussing your 15-minute quiet in query with you, it became apparent to me that you would continue to cause a disruption in #ubuntu-offtopic, so I removed that temptation from you.
<ryaxnb> :/
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i already promised i would not monologue.
<ryaxnb> and what exactly is a disruption?
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i have made every effort to cooperate with you.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: No one cares about flashlights, no one was discussing flashlights.  I never thought this would be possible, but you actually disrupted your own topic (about iphones vs droids) with a flashlight image.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i will continue to make every effort to cooperate with you.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I appreciate that.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, now, you need to talk about exactly what rule or principle of the channel i violated.
<ryaxnb> any other ops can join in too.
<ryaxnb> and i was being perfectly mature for the most part, i got frusturated for a bit because frankly, i still dont understand what rule i violated and youre ban message says "you should now better" but i really dont.
<ryaxnb> i apologize for that.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: Please come back in 24 hours and we can have this discussion.  I think we'll have a more productive discussion after you've had some time away from the situation to reflect.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, this is not going to work if you treat me like this.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: For the record, "you should know better" is just the default message in the script I use.  That wasn't conscious on my part.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, monologuing was a mistake. however, i wasnt aware that it was against the rules, i should apologize for monologuing and i will now.
<Flannel> ryaxnb: As I said before, let's have this very same discussion tomorrow.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i will not accept that, simply because i am very calm right now.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i understand what i did was a mistake.
<ryaxnb> Flannel, i cant be any more calm then this. if you base your opinion of my atitude on my inappropiate comment in my PM, youre misreading me
<ryaxnb> :)
<ryaxnb> what makes you think i am not calm now?
<ryaxnb> because for the record, i have admitted my mistake, apologized for it, and am ready to talk about it.
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: Please come back in 24 hours.
<ryaxnb> IdleOne, you need to explain this...
<IdleOne> ok
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I've already said, I don't feel comfortable discussing it until tomorrow.
<IdleOne> there you go ^^^
<ryaxnb> i would love to know why.
<bazhang> ryaxnb, please come back in 24hrs
<ryaxnb> there is absolutely no way i will be calmer tommorow, and your job as an op is to resolve disputes as efficently as possible.
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: you continuing to try and discuss this with Flannel when he has said 3-4 times now that you will have to come back tomorrow is only going to aggravate the situation
<ryaxnb> IdleOne, i am aware of that.
<IdleOne> so stop now
<IdleOne> come back tomorrow
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang> there is no "on demand"
<IdleOne> have a good night
<Flannel> ryaxnb: From my (and others') experience, things work out better if there's some time before the discussion
<ryaxnb> at this point, i must stand up for myself, because no one has told me what rule i violated, and its only fair i know
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: the common sense rule that is in the /topic
<IdleOne> common sense says: Don't talk to yourself in front of a crowd of people.
<ryaxnb> last i checked, many many people were responding.
<IdleOne> you do it a lot. Now please come back tomorrow
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I already said when you came in: it became apparent to me that you would continue to be disruptive in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryaxnb> why?
<Flannel> ryaxnb: Tomorrow.
<ryaxnb> basically, im not going to let go.
<ryaxnb> it is simply not fair to you or me to continue this way
<Flannel> ryaxnb: then we're at an impasse.
<maco> because this is at least the 3rd time ive seen you just go off on a tangent and clog up the channel with random chatter, and i dont even pay close attention to that channel so its probably happened even more times
<maco> you're a serial offender
<ryaxnb> maco, i have never gotten any warning before this :/
<ryaxnb> so i didnt know it was an issue :/
<bazhang> many complaints
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: I have made comments about your monologues
<ryaxnb> never an official warning, so i had no idea.
<bazhang> official?
<IdleOne> why does everything have to be "official"?
<ryaxnb> i treat you as chat participlants... i imagine most do.
<maco> do we need it in writing with a notary now?
<bazhang> any one in there can say they hope you stop
<ryaxnb> when you complain, its like atomicspark complaining.
<ryaxnb> its feedback i attempt to use.
<ryaxnb> not a warning.
<ryaxnb> :)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: be with you ina minute
<Flannel> ryaxnb: I will not be responding to anything else from you until tomorrow.  I recommend that everyone else here do the same.  You're not making it any better by being pushy here.
<ryaxnb> im not being pushy, you are.
<Jordan_U> Was just going to mention that tangentcollision in #ubuntu might be a troll, but I think that's less likely from his more recent posts.
<ryaxnb> you are requiring me to wait for something i did not even know i was doing .
<ryaxnb> anyway, the bottom line is this: i had NO IDEA this was  a problem until now, and suddenly, during a minor incident, in which at least one other person was discussing it with me, you ban me out of the blue.
<ryaxnb> that is out-of-line, in my opinion.
<Flannel> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ryaxnb> frankly, i am not appealing.
<bazhang> ryaxnb, please /part
<ryaxnb> i am going to visit here often until this is resolved to my satisfaction.
<IdleOne> ryaxnb: part now before you get banned from here also
<ryaxnb> you are being unresponsible ops and your answer is to kick me? that is unfair to say the least.
<ryaxnb> funkyHat, answer me now,.
<bazhang> ryaxnb, its been five minutes
<ryaxnb> there is simply no way this is fair.
<ryaxnb> i know that :)
<bazhang> come back in 24 hrs
<ryaxnb> is that the party line now?
<bazhang> ?
<Flannel> "Mom, can I borrow the car?" No.  "Dad, Can I borrow the car?"
 * mneptok backs over a flashlight and a smartphone
<elky> He's correct though. His attitude isn't at all appealing.
<ubottu> smw called the ops in #ubuntu (darth_tux71)
<lhavelund> hasn't that gone on for long enough, gord, bazhang, topyli?
<bazhang> lhavelund, I'd have kicked him by now
<lhavelund> as would I :P
<gord> eh, annoying guy, he's not doing anything wrong though
<bazhang> which is why I should never be op in there
<lhavelund> gord: disrupting channel flow. *shrug*
<topyli> for the record, he is now spouting offences and threats in pm
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<topyli> aye
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1143 users, 10 overflows, 1153 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1143 users, 13 overflows, 1156 limit))
<bazhang> xev?
<bazhang> or was that for a joystick
<ikonia> bazhang: let him hang himself
<bazhang> ikonia, he just pasted a whole foul stream about it in another channel. just giving him some leeway/rope
<ikonia> ooh really ? where
<ikonia> archlinux-offtopic ?
<ikonia> just read him bragging about how he's trolling the channel
<ikonia> enough
<bazhang> ##windows actually but yeah
<bazhang> oddly enough, he just PM'd me before being removed
<ikonia> seem him doing it in ##windows too
<ikonia> time to get in touch with the archlinux ops again :(
<ikonia> didn't we create a relationship with the archlinux ops recently (last 6 months)?
<bazhang> year or so ago
<ikonia> but they are active in stopping that sort of thing aren't they now ?
<bazhang> very
<ikonia> ops in arch-offtopic are sorting him out
<bazhang> nice, thanks
<ikonia> caleb seems pretty solid and easy to work wtih
<ikonia> with
<IdleOne> that andrew is either extremely new to linux or is trolling
<bazhang> he has schizophrenia so cant read links, or so he says
<ikonia> that's not acceptable
<ikonia> acceptible
<bazhang> right the frist time!
<bazhang> err first
<ikonia> good
<bazhang> time for a ban forward here imo
<ikonia> he won't be back
<IdleOne> yup
<ikonia> he's known
<bazhang> grimmvarg
<bazhang> so dont bother?
<ikonia> not for me, no
<ikonia> phew, deoped idoru before it killed him
<bazhang> idoru usually ops then deops in those situations, but never can be too careful
<ikonia> I've seen it kill many users
<bazhang> <nobuy> then the crappy olpc is for your people
<bazhang> unacceptable imo
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> he was causing an issue before that
<bazhang> very family unfriendly quit message by thewizord in -ot
<ikonia> ban him, he's known troll and has enough warnings
<ikonia> I'll do it
<bazhang> arch troll?
<jpds> Kind of like archenemy
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> archlinux-offtopic troll of days gone by
<ikonia> ilovefairuz is dangerous telling very dubious questions
<ikonia> responses to questions
<funkyHat> @mark #ubuntu-offotpic Nece228 I have told Nece228 to join #ubuntu-ops in a week's time to discuss the removal of his ban
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<funkyHat> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Nece228 I have told Nece228 to join #ubuntu-ops in a week's time to discuss the removal of his ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !narwhal =~ s!$! and http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/!
<ikonia> I'm going to remove john-smith (jungli) from ubuntu as he has again tried to evade the ban in #ubuntu-offtopic despite being told he's still banned
<ikonia> Bryanstein: are you awake ?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic john-smith jungli ban dodging
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Angstrom_)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-08-22
<funkyHat> hm, ubottu is telling me to use @comment None comment :/ I guess that's a bug?
<bazhang> malv ban dodging?
<bazhang> niglop is running mint, asking for help with in #xubuntu earlier, just a fyi
<bazhang> deadBit?
<bazhang> <AlZIR> deadBit try top memory address as I said
<bazhang> ugh
<ubottu> In ubottu, Maser said: wat is sudo cat /etc/shadow
<bazhang> tempted to just ban *threembb.ie as hufx/crivit/4 more nicks has ban dodged so much
<bazhang> now on as alzir
<bazhang>  [our_ALZIR] (~our_AZir@178.167.201.177.threembb.ie): our_ALZIR  this is the 8th time or so
<bazhang>    mode +b *!*@178.167.*threembb.ie  would that cover it?
<bazhang>    *!*@92.251.*threembb.ie and that?
<bazhang> or no . needed after the 167
<IdleOne> baz
<Flannel> Where's the 92.251 come from?
<IdleOne> bazhang:
<IdleOne> still_our_ALZIR (~still_our@178.167.186.59.threembb.ie) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> Flannel, his other addresses
<bazhang> so would those work?
<Flannel> That'll work, yeah.
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> bazhang: Is that as specific as we can be?
<bazhang> Flannel, he's got a ton of them, ranging pretty wide
<Flannel> bazhang: Please remove my forward while you're +o: *!*@178.167.186.59.threembb.ie$#ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> Oh, too late.
<bazhang> Flannel, okay
<IdleOne> timpster seems to be trolling
<bazhang> or just not well informed
<IdleOne> 082210-[00:06:31] <timpster> ZykoticK9, do you know how i might be able to make my own themes for gnome
<bazhang> seems legit. at least he is off the main channel
<IdleOne> that was in #u
<IdleOne> and Zykotik doesn't seem to be active
<bazhang> also the reason for asking tons of compiz questions: banned in #compiz after just a very short time
<elky> I think we need to revise !ask.
<funkyHat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> now you all got what i was saying about ibus?
<abhijit> see that user asking about typeing hindi? and !ibus tells him that ibus is used for chines
<abhijit> now ?
<abhijit> i suggested that long before. no one updates ibus factoid. and now why should i type all these long senteces explaning him what is ibus?
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese,  Korean (CJK) and other language characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<abhijit> yah
<IdleOne> abhijit: Would that be better?
<abhijit> IdleOne, wait
<IdleOne> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese, and Korean (CJK) characters in !GUI applications - See also: !SCIM
<abhijit> IdleOne, !Ibus should tell that ibus is NOT ONLY for chines BUT ALSO for ALL langueges. so as now you can see when i tell taht user to use ibus everything should be clear for him in !ibus factoid itself
<abhijit> after executing !ibus factoid we dont need to again type all this sentences expalining him that ibus is not only chines but you can also type in hindi
<abhijit> current factoid making impression that ibus is ONLY for chinese. that i dont want. it should tell user that it is for ALL langues.
<IdleOne> abhijit: would adding " and other language" be enough?
<abhijit> IdleOne, ....input all langungeas including but not limited to chines,japanese, korean and add this link here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: IBus is used to allow input of Chinese, Japanese,  Korean (CJK), Hindi and other language characters in !GUI applications - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus also: !SCIM
<IdleOne> Flannel: Can you tell ubottu to remember that ?
<abhijit> IdleOne, no in that case its not hindi. Hindi in language can you please make it Devanagari
<abhijit> Flannel, wait still discussing updates.
<abhijit> IdleOne, 'Devanagari' is exact.
<IdleOne> abhijit: you can submit an edit to ubottu also. /msg ubottu Ibus is <text here>
<abhijit> IdleOne, yes i know. i also submitted this before. you just wait i submit it again
<abhijit> ok before that IdleOne can you just tell me that is it our policy to keep that chinese,japanes,korean names in that factoid? i am asking to that it will be clear for me to write more exact new text
<IdleOne> abhijit: those languages were probably used because they are the most common ones people have asked about I suppose
<abhijit> IdleOne, ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, abhijit said: !ibus is IBus is used allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. More info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<ubottu> In ubottu, abhijit said: !ibus is IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<abhijit> IdleOne, done.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: !no, cron =~ s/CronHowto.*/CronHowto/
<IdleOne> abhijit: looks good I'll try to get some to add it to the bot.
<abhijit> IdleOne, its really serios. may i wait here or just come back after some time?
<Flannel> IdleOne: done?
<Flannel> or, abhijit, done?
<abhijit> i want to be sure about this update
<IdleOne> Flannel: I believe so
<abhijit> Flannel, yes
<Flannel> is ibus really ibus in the wiki?
<abhijit> hmm????
<Flannel> Oh wow.  Why is it lowercase?
<abhijit> where?
<Flannel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<IdleOne> Flannel: link is good yeah
<abhijit> ok i wll edit it.
<Flannel> should be IBus, sounds like.
<abhijit> Flannel, yah editing
<Flannel> abhijit: Just moving/renaming the page, I assume?
<abhijit> Flannel, no. making ibus to IBus
<Flannel> abhijit: Right, on the wikipage?
<abhijit> Flannel, in the address help.ubutnu.com/community/ibus let it be small. i am now editing inside the page
<abhijit> Flannel, yes on wikipage
<Flannel> abhijit: You can't rename the page, but we can get someone to do so.
<IdleOne> page won't let me rename
<Flannel> That's generally a better way to do it
<abhijit> hey
<Flannel> so, lets keep it as it is now, and we'll update it when we get someone to change it
<abhijit> Flannel, IdleOne but why are you renaming it?
<abhijit> Flannel, yes sure.
<Flannel> abhijit: Because its a rename from "ibus" to "IBus"
<abhijit> Flannel, yah. sure. ok
<Flannel> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<abhijit> :)
<abhijit> Flannel, IdleOne thank you very much!!!! :D
<Flannel> Thanks for your input abhijit
<abhijit> yah
<IdleOne> sure thing abhijit
<IdleOne> thank you
<abhijit> yah.
<abhijit> ok
<abhijit> Have a nice day IdleOne Flannel and you all. !!! :D :)    Bye
<rww> /lastlog mernilio in #ubuntu is concerning.
<Flannel> Is it a full moon out?
<rww> almost
<IdleOne> if only werwolves could type
<Flannel> Oh no.  "perfectbuntu" http://perfectbuntu.category5.tv/
<Flannel> Anyone reviewed that yet?
<jussi> oh cry...
<Flannel> hah.  404 right now
<jussi> from looking at it, it seems to be a install scrip with LOADS of non standard stuff, including stuff from ppa's
 * maco winces
<Flannel> Well, the "download to tmp, chmod something from tmp +x and run it" just sets things off on the right foot.
<maco> O_O
<jussi> and it grabs lists from that site:
<jussi> You may notice when running Perfectbuntu 5 that it will connect to the perfectbuntu.category5.tv web site to obtain the current package list.
<maco> uhh
<maco> there's a user in #ubuntu with the nick "ops"
<Flannel> It determines kde vs gnome by whether you have kdm or gdm installed!  and requires gksu (not gksu|kdesu, just gksu)
<maco> *snort*
<Flannel> maco: you want to ask him in a query to change it? or want me to?
<maco> i can ask
<jussi> Flannel: and there is a heck of a lot of --force-yes in that script
<Flannel> jussi: I hadn't gotten there yet, but I guess I'm glad it's blatant and easy to find at this point :)
<jussi> Flannel: see the script here: http://perfectbuntu.category5.tv/?page=packages
<IdleOne> also has -ignore-missing
<Flannel> I just backed off the file name and found it
<Flannel> yeah -m is a lovely addition as well
<maco> ok, pm sent
<IdleOne> so I think we need a factoid.
<jussi> IdleOne: lets see if it bcomes popular.
<IdleOne> to be honest I never heard of the first 4 releases
<Flannel> It also... tracks users.
<Flannel> hostname and username
<maco> :-O
<Flannel> Although, if I've grokked this right, username would always be 'root'
<Flannel> but yeah, hostname, username, and 32/64bit.
<jussi> cripes
<Flannel> And frankly, logging a username on a site (with the IP in the log files) is just gross.
<jussi> does it add a root user?
<IdleOne> not from what I saw
<Flannel> jussi: the root user is already present...
<IdleOne> it looks dirty from what I can tell
 * IdleOne doesn't want to be anywhere near it
<Flannel> It uses gksudo though.
<Flannel> Also, it downloads and runs a file that it gets from the internet.
<jussi> you know, perhaps we need to get together and think about a way that the same sort of stuff can be acheived cleanly, as there is clearly a demand for it.
<IdleOne> there is
<maco> isnt that what ubuntu-restricted-extras is?
<jussi> some way perhaps of people sharing a setup they like with friends?
<Flannel> without any checking, or whatnot.  So, someone can insert arbitrary code if you're on a unsafe connection, and it'll run.
<IdleOne> jussi: isn't that what Synaptic and Software center are for?
<Flannel> Anyone seen tis one before: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<jussi> Flannel: Im just ahving a look at it
<IdleOne> Remember it's not recommended running a script without knowing exactly what it does, so I invite you to look at the code before running it.
<IdleOne> on the above link
<IdleOne> http://launchpad.net/ubuntustart/0.4.x/0.4.9/+download/ubuntu-10.04-start-0.4.9.10.tar.gz
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> probably shouldn't of pasted that
<Flannel> shouldn't *have*
<jussi>               elif [ "$choicee" = "$WORD26" ];
<jussi>                      then
<jussi>                      sudo apt-get remove -y --force-yes ubuntu-docs
<Flannel> rww says second one does the... yeah, that.
<maco> why does it need quilt and pbuilder?
<jussi> oh dear, it installs ms corefonts, straight from the sharpfonts website... not through the deb?
<maco> argh would be nice if $choice =  was testing for human readable things
<maco> not WORD42
<maco> autoaccept google earth license
<maco> yeah im pretty sure THAT is not allowed
<Flannel> some of the variable names are cute though:
<Flannel> testmedibuntu, testmedibuntuu, testmedibuntuuu, testmedibuntuuuu (for four mirrors)
<maco> yep saw that
<maco> and went "wtf is it DOING?!" until i saw the elif's below, then thought there had to be a better way
<Flannel> maco: Oh, if I were cleaning up this code...
<maco> like wget foo || wget bar || wget baz
<Flannel> maco: the way they approach it, they download them all to different folders, and so they'd need to know which folder they should use.
<Flannel> but yeah, if you do that to a single, consistent filename, you'd just use that filename when you were done.
<Flannel> jussi: If we want to bring one under our wing, I vote for this second one (of the two).  Plus, person already uses LP, and does reasonable changelogs
<jussi> Flannel: Id rather have something built into ubuntu to somehow share, not some random script
<Flannel> jussi: Well, random script (clean up and kosherized) could become built in (much like easyubuntu was on the path to become)
<jussi> Flannel: these scripts are somewhat restricted to certain things. I was more thinking of a way to say share a certain set of packages and repos (not everything on your system) with a friend.
<Flannel> jussi: Oh, that'd be ultimately built into UbuntuOne, I imagine.
<jussi> Flannel: yeah, exactly
<Flannel> jussi: the logistics of sharing settings like that is rediculous though
<elky> ...is someone necromancing scripts?
<maco> elky: we were doing forensic investiagations on them!
<Flannel> elky: These look fresh.
<elky> Flannel, ah ok.
<elky> maco, you're a new op, you're not yet fully traumatised by the automatix-esque scripts people run at the recommendation of complete strangers.
<maco> elky: i was a forum mod when automatix2 came about
<maco> or was it ultimatix?
<elky> Both.
<maco> meh one of those bundles of fail
<elky> Both fail.
<elky> Go whisper the word near mjg.
<maco> i remember his blog posts
<Flannel> automatix was first, then automatix2, then ultimatix after automatix went bye bye (which is now ultimate edition)
<elky> Take a video camera, I want to experience this vicariously.
<elky> But anyway, those are what I was referring to with "necromancing"
<maco> nah this is ungreat minds thinking alike
<rww> 01:39:59 -!- aliceinwire_ [~aliceinwi@host215-113-dynamic.25-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it] has quit [Quit: echo "alias ls='OH LOOK A FORKBOMB RWW EDITED OUT'" >> /home/buluca/.bashrc]
<Seveas> <-- aliceinwire_ has quit (Quit: echo "alias ls=':(){:|:&};:'" >> /home/buluca/.bashrc)
<Seveas> as seen in #ubuntu
<rww> Seveas: way ahead of you
<Seveas> k
<jussi> rww: sorted
<ikonia> zatan looks like mesula/sam/xydvdasda
<bazhang> llua, hi
<llua> hi
<ikonia> llua: how can we help
<bazhang> ban forwarded here by funkyHat
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> funkyHat: ping
<llua> i need help?
<ikonia> llua: it looks like you've been forwarded to this channel (#ubuntu-ops) instead of ubuntu-offtopic because you have a quit message that is not nice
<llua> k.
<ikonia> bazhang: is that the same ban as I can't see anything for funkyHat
<bazhang> ikonia, I'm checking the bt
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, DasEi said: !factoid is getlibs getlibs automatically solves dependencies for 32-bit programs on 64-bit, and for 64-bit programms on 32 bit. It can be downloaded from : http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<ikonia> llua: it also appeared you flooded #ubuntu-offtopic
<llua> with?
<bazhang> llua, your quit message needs changing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, DasEi said: !getlibs is automatically solves dependencies for 32-bit programs on 64-bit, and for 64-bit programms on
<ikonia> I'll speak to dasei
<ikonia> llua: do you understand what's currently happening ?
<llua> i am waiting for a answer is whats happening.
<llua> <ikonia> llua: it also appeared you flooded #ubuntu-offtopic
<llua> <llua> with?
<llua> my log shows i said one thing in the past 10 days in that channel
<llua> i am wondering what i flooded the channel with
<ikonia> llua: ok - you've been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic due to a quit message and some minor flooding of an ubuntu forum url (that maybe an old ban)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, DasEi said: !getlibs is <reply> getlibs automatically solves dependencies for 32-bit programs on 64-bit, and for 64-bit programms on 32 bit. It can be downloaded from : http://frozenfox.freehostia.com/cappy/getlibs-all.deb
<ikonia> llua: /msg DasEi can you stop repeating that
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> llua: the flooding appears to have been an old ban that was removed, so only the quit message is an issue
<ikonia> llua: does that make sense to you ?
<llua> yes.
<ikonia> llua: great, so can you please change your quit message so we can remove the ban please.
<llua> don't have one atm.
<ikonia> you do
<ikonia> it references black people
<bazhang> try quitting and rejoining this channel
<bazhang> he changed it
<ikonia> it was still in place as of midnight yesterday / this morning my time
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> hi
<LjL> i would like to be given a rationale for the banning of ryaxnb.
<ikonia> howdy LjL
<ikonia> when/what happened ?
<ikonia> (I'll get the BT info)
<bazhang> talk to Flannel
<ikonia> there is no active ban
<bazhang> yeah there is
<LjL> ikonia: i think 3:58 UTC
<bazhang> 12.106.45.2
<LjL> today, that is - but maybe yesterday, my logs are a bit confusing
<ikonia> the logs show him being asked to stop rambling, being asked to stop, pushing it, but agreeing, doing it again, being asked again saying "no I won't pay attention either way" in refernce to channel or operator requests
<ikonia> so he got banned
<ikonia> looks like the actual +b was a little slow so it makes the context hard to see
<elky> Did I miss some change in etiquette that we now discuss details of an incident with non-participants?
<LjL> ok, what was the rationale for forcing him to stop "rambling"?
<LjL> !appeals | elky
<ikonia> (from what I'm reading)
<ubottu> elky: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> elky: that's my fault,
<elky> LjL, I'm not sure where in the appeals "send a bully" is listed as a step.
<LjL> elky: it offends me that you'd imply that i've been "sent" by someone.
<LjL> but i do "disagree with a decision by an operator".
<LjL> i guess i'll go to the next step
<LjL> bye
<ikonia> I guess we'll park that then
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<ikonia> can't discuss if he's not in the channel
<elky> So we're supposed to discuss the details of an incident with non-participants who declare themselves relevant by disagreement?
<ikonia> elky: that's %100 my fault, I still think of ljl as an operator so have no issue common sense discussing
<ikonia> I took his request for information as a request to resolve
<elky> ikonia, he's still the one who asked, so not 100%
<ikonia> llua: hi again
<llua> uh huh.
<ikonia> llua: looks like you've changed your quit message, so if you give me a moment to find and remove your ban I'll be happy to do so
<ikonia> llua: just keep in mind any more unacceptable quit messages and we'll put the ban back on
<ikonia> llua: in reality you should have been banned from #ubuntu to due to that message, but we missed it
<llua> too many msg asking how to get my dvd playback to work to notice quit messages
<ikonia> llua: well, the ban has been removed now, so please keep your quit messages polite
<ikonia> llua: are you still getting forwarded here
<llua> * #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<ikonia> I wonder if I missed a ban
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> llua: I can't see a ban for you at all on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> found it
<ikonia> want to try now
<ikonia> I wonder why funkyHat's ban didn't show in BT
<jussi> ikonia:its possible that ubottu was away during that time.
<ikonia> other stuff around that time shows up
<ikonia> just not that ban
<jussi> curious
<ikonia> thewizord back in #kubuntu-offtopic with a real name of "Adolf Hitler"
<ikonia> jussi: bols
<ikonia> bold
<ikonia> he seems to be trying to push $something in each ubuntu channel he's in of late
<jussi> meh, if he wants to hang himself then let him, Im beyond worrying what he thinks of me.
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> feeding time
<jpds> ikonia: Feeding the trolls are we?
<ikonia> jpds: which one
<IdleOne> ikonia: last thing you said was feeding time
<IdleOne> jpds: was being his usual funny self :)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> clever
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from surunveri)
<IdleOne> timpster is really getting on my last nerve, he has been given the !themes factoid several times, been told about !enter more then once...
<IdleOne> Would using RTM instead of RTFM be acceptable if there is no other solution to offer to a user?
<IdleOne> example: user asks about how to configure his router
<Flannel> IdleOne: the F isn't the issue, the "go find the information and figure it out yourself" is
<IdleOne> Flannel: well it isn't a direct "go find the information and figure it out yourself" but more of a answer after trouble shooting with the user.
<Flannel> IdleOne: If you've been helping him and stuff, no, it's not an issue.  "This works just like its supposed to, those steps can be found here" is fin
<IdleOne> ok thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-15
<rww> PerfieM: hi
<PerfieM> rww: just the kid I was looking for
<rww> That doesn't bode well. What can I do you for?
<PerfieM> what's my chances of getting unbanned from those 2 channels?
<rww> Which two? I know of three.
<rww> if you mean the two core channels... #ubuntu I'd need to check the bantracker and I can't do that right now, #ubuntu-offtopic we could probably do
<rww> although I'm going afk for an hour or so and I prefer to supervise people I've just unbanned, so funkyHat or gord might be better to work on that with
<gord> its half one, i'm not here
<rww> oh yeah, huh.
<PerfieM> rww: its okay, you can keep the ban on for now
<funkyHat> I currently don't have access to the bantracker, so I can't really help either
<PerfieM> lol
<PerfieM> useless
<rww> PerfieM: alrighty, drop by in an hour or so if you want me to take a look today, otherwise come back tomorrow. I'm probably going to clean up -ot's banlist tonight anyway, so...
<PerfieM> rww: aiight dog
 * rww grabs soda and the OT banlist
<tonyyarusso> rww: I'm reasonably certain that any of mine in there can come off.
<rww> so how many decades has it been since Pici had a bot in there?
<tonyyarusso> at least if they lack comments
<Pici> rww: if its a ban/quiet for my bot, feel free to remove it
<rww> already did. curious: what did it do?
<tonyyarusso> I don't even remember which bot this was.
<Pici> I forget.
<rww> lol
<Pici> I think it was the first bantracker prototype.
<rww> tonyyarusso: it was named nyx, if that helps
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<rww> also, for those of you who had doubts, I /do/ leave bans active sometimes. like this incog one O____O
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<funkyHat> @btlogin
 * funkyHat stomps on ubottu 
<rww> heh, looks like we missed one of ryaxnb's bans during his last unban. I think that might be the longest undetected case of ban-evasion I've seen yet :P
<Flannel> it was inadvertant on our part as well, sounds like
<elky> Can we just enforce it anyway?
<rww> man, I say stuff like that and the complaints don't stop for minutes ;(
<elky> Heh
<elky> possibly you need to choose a better time of day to say such stuff
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic's banlist is a living testament to the ineffectiveness of ban evasion prevention ;(
<rww> which one is blockcold? jungli?
<bazhang> yes
<rww> !away > joshlegs-awayish
<bazhang> <zac1256> ya y wont ubuntu start up an  a 24 core computer
<bazhang> that had to cost a pretty penny
<rww> i wonder if all the cores have ever been used at once
<tonyyarusso> No, b/c he can't boot :P
<Flannel> I only use 32 bit cores; each core does one bit of processing!
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> linuxuz3r_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> tis a bit crazy in there.
<Myrtti> indeed
<ikonia> rww: if you're doing a clean up on -ot all my -ot bans can be removed, if you're scripting it. if not I'll do it myself
<Pici> o_____O
<dasdssffa> hello pici why banned
<Pici> dasdssffa: Because you were just banned when you were using the webchat.
<Pici> And yet you changed your IP address to return.
<dasdssffa> okay but why
<dasdssffa> i often said that i do not want classic
<dasdssffa> but everybody tells me classic
<Pici> Because you continue to ask the same questions over and over and over and over..
<ikonia> Pici: lars knows what he's doing, just remove him from this channel, it's a pointless conversation
<dasdssffa> no
<dasdssffa> Pici: i do not asked something again
<dasdssffa> Pici i asked if i can use 10.10
<Pici> yes, use 10.10 if you want. No one cares which release you use.
<dasdssffa> no it cares somebody
<dasdssffa> overall i ask they tell me, szupport ends for 10.10 cant help you now
<dasdssffa> it was with 9.04 this way, with 9.10 andi t will be with 10.10
<tsimpson> each non-LTS release is supported for 18 months
<dasdssffa> yes so my question was does it rent to use 10.10, but all told me nooooooclassic do not ask again blabalbla
<dasdssffa> but i guess, as always, you stick with your openion, me with mine and i will not unbanned
<dasdssffa> so iam going tpo leave
<dasdssffa> this channel now
<knome> bye
<dasdssffa> okay
<topyli> dasdssffa: please note that evading bans is against freenode policy, we can't really help you if you're removed from the entire network
<dasdssffa> y
<[THC]AcidRain> man when will i be unban?
<[THC]AcidRain> this is some bullshit
<[THC]AcidRain> its been like 2 weeks. hell i learned my lesson
<[THC]AcidRain> feels like 2 yrs rly
<[THC]AcidRain> i will never say the word "hax" again in #ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> i dont even know what the charge of my banishment was
<usr13> I don't suppose there is any good way to find out for sure, but what is a good proceedure to use when you suspect you are trying to help someone that claims to be using Ubuntu, but you're pretty sure he's not?
<[THC]AcidRain> i forgot its been so long
<ikonia> usr13: depends on a lot of things
<ikonia> usr13: give us a moment and we'll be with you
<usr13> Yea, that's what I thought
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, its been around 3 days
<usr13> Ok.
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, man those 3 days have been eternity
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, you seem to be not ontopic during your time in #ubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> like you think im joking, i sit and look at the #ubuntu channel wishing i could talk. i was tryign to give you the silent treatment to see if you lovedme but its not working
<usr13> Ok, well, it's not all that important I guess.
<[THC]AcidRain> i want to be on topic now :(
<bazhang> usr13, sure its augh
<[THC]AcidRain> ill even raise my hand before i speak
<[THC]AcidRain> lesson learned: if "ubuntu" is not in my statement or question, dont type it
<[THC]AcidRain> i got you man. unban me =(
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, its not a ban, just a +q
<[THC]AcidRain> is there not a high counsil or something around here who will determine my official fait
<[THC]AcidRain> well -q :(:(:(:(
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, I asked you to join here 2 days ago
<[THC]AcidRain> i was being a jerk then lol cmon man
<[THC]AcidRain> show some love. ubuntu love
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, please read the guidelines and the code of conduct before we proceed
<tsimpson> [THC]AcidRain: I suggest you take this a bit more seriously if you want to deal with the quiet
<bazhang> !guidelines | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<[THC]AcidRain> omg. you are seriously going to make me read that?
<bazhang> !coc | [THC]AcidRain
<ubottu> [THC]AcidRain: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<[THC]AcidRain> man i rly hate reading and you have given me to school type documents to read? :/
<[THC]AcidRain> if you gonna make me i will
<[THC]AcidRain> but i thought me sayin i learned my lesson was enough
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, if its too much trouble, there's really no way to move forward
<[THC]AcidRain> ok im reading guidelines now >_>
<CarlFK> [THC]AcidRain: ou seemed focused on your technical problem.  think about the social problem: channel with many people chatting,  a few ops, people that cause problems, people that don't respect the ops
<topyli> [THC]AcidRain: if you don't mind my interfering a little, you're here to resolve your issue in #ubuntu. frankly, this attitude is not beneficial for that. laughing at operators who try to help you here is not very encouraging
<[THC]AcidRain> topyli, well when i said "lol" it more meant "damn i know i messed up. laugh is on me"
<[THC]AcidRain> i have read the guidelines. i see my faults
<[THC]AcidRain> i guess my issue fell under "Dont be annoying"
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, and the other link, the code of conduct, please
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, it must just be me. but i swear i cant beat the captcha
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, there is none there
<[THC]AcidRain> did you not want me to sign the CoC?
<Pici> [THC]AcidRain: You don't need to sign it, just read it.
<bazhang> nope, just read the link
<Pici> (The signing requires a gpg key and is outside the scope of this conversation) :)
<[THC]AcidRain> Pici, oh i see now. i hadnt read that far down yet
<[THC]AcidRain> bazhang, ok. i have read that as well
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, and you agree to abide by both? next time won't be just a +q
<[THC]AcidRain> with a chance of possible defense in my statement regarding its association with #ubuntu. i agree
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, not sure what that means
<[THC]AcidRain> in the future, it may appear that i sore offtopic, but in a few short single line statements, its for a bigger meaning aimed toward helping someone
<[THC]AcidRain> im like a zombie that feeds off knowledge. i NEED #ubuntu to live
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, thats not what #ubuntu is about. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chit chat
<[THC]AcidRain> understood
<[THC]AcidRain> agreed
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, there is not going to be the editorial offtopic commentary then?
<[THC]AcidRain> correct
<[THC]AcidRain> i was going to post something like "BOOM IM BACK!" but after reading the CoC and guidelines, i see that would not be appropriate
<[THC]AcidRain> because of 600+ people did the same thing with a public away message, it would be flood
<[THC]AcidRain> and annoying
<[THC]AcidRain> and very unhelpful. rly it would just violate all terms of agreement
<[THC]AcidRain> i will strive for perfection. and one day hope to me an admin or op like yourself
<[THC]AcidRain> cmon man. tell me some good news
<bazhang> [THC]AcidRain, the +q is removed.
<[THC]AcidRain> ! <3
<h00k> sorry for the disconnects
<h00k> my vps provider is looking into something
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> .15
<physically_fit> hey, unban me from #ubuntu i need to enter there. thank you very much.
<ikonia> physically_fit: you where banned because you persistantly ignored instructions to not ask questions on how to get past country specific content
<physically_fit> i wont do that again. unban me.
<ikonia> sorry - I dont' believe you at this time
<ikonia> you ignored multiple warnings, got banned
<physically_fit> i just posted 2 or 3 lines
<ikonia> then tried to do it in other channels, despite being told not to
<ikonia> so I'm not going to unban you at this time.
<ikonia> physically_fit: each time I asked you not to - you waited 15 minutes and did it again
<physically_fit> when are you going to unban me
<ikonia> I then banned you, you moved to #ubuntu-offtopic and started to do it
<ikonia> you moved to #ubuntu-fi to do it, despite me telling you not to
<physically_fit> i need a date
<ikonia> physically_fit: you won't get a date as I'm not convinced by your intentions
<physically_fit> this is the first time that im banned in here
<ikonia> yes, but the reasons you got banned is what's the problem
<ikonia> it's not that you didn't know what you where doing
<ikonia> you made multiple decisions to ignore instructions not to do something
<physically_fit> i forgot about what happened yesterday. i want to enter ubuntu for other reasons
<ikonia> you forgot - I didn't
<ikonia> I have no confidence you can follow instructions/behave in the channel at this time.
<ikonia> come back in a few days
<h00k> in the meantime, please read the guidelines, and code of conduct
<ikonia> 2 days if you want to be specific
<ikonia> that's 48 hours from now
<knome> !guidelines
<h00k> ubottu: guidelines > physically_fit
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ubottu> physically_fit, please see my private message
<knome> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<knome> h00k, awwwh :)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops physically_fit review ban in 48 hours from this time stamp - not before
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> bazhang: ftr, lightdm replaces gdm in oneiric.
<bazhang> Pici, he wanted arch help however, was crossdistrochannelposting
<Pici> bazhang: Right, just wanted to make sure that we don't assume that all lightdm questions are arch related in the future :)
<bazhang> Pici, heh, yeah I know about lightdm being in oneiric
<rww> ikonia: I already cleaned up yesterday (by hand, not scripted). The only bans you have set in there right now are galamar, fujisan, phix, LarsTorben, and I think the other ones I'm seeing in BT are already removed.
<rww> ikonia: the first one I'm not sure what's up with them, the last three I think are rather keepable
<ikonia> cool, thank you
<mneptok> anyone here going to LinuxCon/NA?
<usr13> Hi
<usr13> topyli Hello
<ikonia> hello usr13
<ikonia> sorry we didn't get time to answer your question earlier
<usr13> That's ok. There may not be any real answer.  And well, not all that important I guess.  There's not really any way to force or trick someone into letting us know what OS they REALLY are running, so I suppose it is a moot point
<ikonia> usr13: can see certain things, such as the output of lsb-release, the output of apt-get update, the running kernel with uname etc, they can all give clues
<usr13> but they can lie about output of lsb_release -a
<ikonia> that is true, which is why I gave you other commands
<usr13> Ok, yea, good info.  uname could give a clue.  But what about  apt-get update   What about that?  What would you look for there?
<ikonia> the repos they are using
<usr13> So... "What is the third to last line in output of apt-get update?"
<usr13> Or... something like that?
<ikonia> no, just pastebin the output of it and have look if it looks sane
<oCean> Hi usr13, is there anything this channel can help you with currently?
<oCean> usr13: if there's nothing we can do for you, please part the channel
<larstk> hi
<larstk> why banned
<oCean> larstk: I think you know
<oCean> we've had many, many conversations and discussions about this
<larstk> no i want to do a restart
<larstk> completely from beginning
<oCean> sorry, not at this time
<larstk> ok
<oCean> you got many, many changes for a "restart"
<oCean> halp!
<Jordan_U> oCean: ?
<oCean> Jordan_U: sorry, crossposting :)
<h00k> Oh, a new bot to get used to.
<ikonia> where ?
<rww> ikonia: h00k means eir
<h00k> ikonia: eir
<rww> h00k: STOP COPYING ME COPYING YOU
<ikonia> oh
<h00k> rww: STOP COPYING ME COPYING YOU
<rww>  -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<rww> :(
<bazhang> <[THC]AcidRain> Richiie, unity is indeed the worse thing to come from the human race
<bazhang> that didn't last long
<bazhang> * [KittyGirl] (boohoo@unaffiliated/cmi-dos): troll face
<bazhang> seems familiar
<bazhang> [thc]acidrain is PM'ing me to say that since he helped someone, he gets to go offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-16
<h00k> acidrain has constantly been skirting !language, !ot, etc
<rww> h00k: so kick him out
<h00k> rww: what? Oh, he left.
<bazhang> I'm using debian, but *this happens in Ubuntu, too!* so halp!
<bazhang> <zulax> i disabled dhcp while installing
<bazhang> crosspost from -server
<funkyHat> ugh
<bazhang> people dont even try to pretend anymore
<bazhang> just say "I'm suddenly using your_distro"
<bazhang> how long has empathy been default? thought it was a while now
<rww> bazhang: since 9.10
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> theadmin handing out advice without actually knowing what is or is not in Ubuntu
<bazhang> same with directly editing grub.cfg
<bazhang> "it works in ARCH!"
<Flannel> have a talk with him, shape up or ship out, etc.
<Flannel> bad information is worse than no information.
<bazhang> I've done so in the past, asked him to read the factoids for grub2 and others, but he has responded with: Like I care! and the like.
<rww> so remove him
<PerfieM> Kay, kids, lets git down to bsns
<rww> Alrighty. You're now not banned in #ubuntu-offtopic; I expect you to follow our !guidelines if you choose to rejoin there. I'll go check on #ubuntu now.
<PerfieM> If I dont follow guidelines, what happens?
<rww> You get banned again
<PerfieM> Oh
<PerfieM> Thats sad
<Flannel> PerfieM: It is. Which is why we'd prefer it if you followed the guidelines.
<rww> I made the #ubuntu-offtopic banlist all nice and short. Making it long again would make me unhappy.
<rww> anyways, the bantracker is (as usual) failing miserably at having usable documentation
<rww> PerfieM: If I unban you from #ubuntu, will you stick to Ubuntu technical support topics and follow our guidelines?
<PerfieM> rww: I make no promises, so I suggest you dont do that
<rww> PerfieM: If you won't commit to that, then your ban will not be removed from there at this time.
<PerfieM> Honesty is the best policy, amirite?
<PerfieM> rww: no big D
<Flannel> PerfieM: In the interest of being honest: we tend to view #ubuntu-offtopic as more of a privledge than #ubuntu.  So if you're not willing to make the effort to behave in #ubuntu, you should definately be on your best behavior in -offtopic.
<PerfieM> Flannel: silly goose! I'm always on my best behavior!
<rww> that's a bit depressing
<PerfieM> ahahahahahahah
<rww> Anyways, if there isn't anything else we can help you with, please have a safe and productive day
<PerfieM> oh, rww, it will certainly be productive ;)
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !browser is Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Geckomengine), Dillo (GTK), w3m(terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt/GTK, proprietary)
<rww> the change there is s%Opera (Qt%Opera (Qt/GTK%. I recommend ignoring it.
<rww> although I'm pondering removing some of the toolkit mentions from that factoid entirely
<rww> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Chromium (Webkit), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Epiphany (GTK+, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK+, Webkit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (command-line)
<rww> there, much more factually correct.
<rww> !browsers =~ s/command-line/terminal-based/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bleahhh appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> !away > sayakb_away
<XamDM> someone has band me in #ubuntu, i don't konw why, how can this be fixt ???
<Tm_T> Hi Lars, you're sure you don't know why?
<XamDM> Tm_T, yes i am sure, i hadn't postet anything this morning
<IdleOne> lars bans are not removed daily,
<XamDM> IdleOne, maybe, but why have i been band ??, woh hs done it ??
<elky> lars, what makes you think this is not to do with your previous behaviour?
<IdleOne> I banned you because you were ban evading. The reason for your multiple bans over the past few weeks are basically because you are unable to follow channel rules
<XamDM> ban evading ??
<IdleOne> you have been given the link for appeals, feel free to email the ircc and discuss it with them. The ban will not be removed
<XamDM> IdleOne, this has been the first time beeing band
<elky> Hmm, this kind of dishonesty isn't going to help any appeals.
<IdleOne> !appeals > XamDM
<ubottu> XamDM, please see my private message
<IdleOne> Please part the channel now. Have a good day.
<XamDM> IdleOne, i absolutly don't understand this, i am in this irc for years i never did something wrong and so i don't understand whats going on here
<IdleOne> lars, please don't lie to us. we are a bit crazy but not a single one of us in this channel is stupid.
<XamDM> i don't lie, so tell me what i have done ??
<IdleOne> is your name Lars?
<XamDM> i loked in this morning a few times without typing because of problems with xchat
<XamDM> IdleOne, yes it is
<elky> is your last initial T?
<IdleOne> then you will remain banned
<XamDM> my name is Lars Hunaeus
<XamDM> no T
<XamDM> maybe you catched the wrong one ore somebody stole my nick ??
<XamDM> but the nick is registered
<XamDM> i use this nick since Ubuntu 8.04, so i don't beleave that somebody used it, i really don't understand whats going on here
<IdleOne> XamDM: Please hold a moment
<elky> well, if you are lars hunaeus, you'd be able to update your xing profile.
<XamDM> of course i am
<Pici> We've had a lot of issues from a user with the same name from a similar IP, so excuse our oddness.
 * Pici leaves the rest up to the other ops
<elky> XamDM, the thing is we have a lars who has the same isp who causes lots of problems. If you can help us make sure we wouldn't be exempting the wrong lars, we can help you
<XamDM> what shell i do ??
<elky> http://www.xing.com/profile/Lars_Hunaeus is you?
<XamDM> Yes
<IdleOne> XamDM: I apologize for calling you a liar. Like the other ops said we have had many issues with a different user from same ISP.
<XamDM> IdleOne, no problem if we can fix this, by the way lars is a often used name in germany and t-online our biggest isp ....
<XamDM> and what is ban evading ??
<IdleOne> circumventing a ban by changing your host in one way or another
<XamDM> IdleOne, so he often changes his IP ??, if so you will notice that mine just changes once every 24h
<elky> XamDM, I've just signed up to xing, I'm going to PM your my profile url and you can message me with it? Then we will know :)
<XamDM> ok
<elky> XamDM, thanks so much for working with us there.
<elky> IdleOne, feel free to give him an exempt :)
<IdleOne> XamDM: Please try to join #ubuntu now
<elky> sorry for all the confusion. it's never easy dealing with silly kids who have too much time on their hands :)
<IdleOne> XamDM: thank you for your understanding.
<XamDM> thank you, log in worked so far
<XamDM> cu
<IdleOne> have a good day.
<bazhang> and he quit
<IdleOne> :/
<elky> no, lost connection it looks like
<bazhang> is using unetbootin to get windows 7 on a usb stick an #ubuntu issue?
<IdleOne> no
<elky> ... you can't boot windows from usb.
<elky> it disconnects all usb devices at the "configuring settings" screen to configure them.
<elky> i mean, unless they *completely* rewrote it for 7...
<elky> it's absolutely not possible for xp, not sure about beyond that.
<gord> i'v booted the windows 7 installer from a usb one late and annoying night when windows died on me, but i'm not sure about booting a live image kind of thing
<gord> this was through a hacky way though too, community effort
<bazhang> <GoodAD> all user use ubuntu are stuxnet activated in computer.
<bazhang> ban evading unless rww removed it
<IdleOne> looks like it was removed
<bazhang> well trolling anyway,so back
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> eir PM'd me I need to get up to speed on how to respond to the pm
<bazhang> * [g0t] (~doe@cpe-94-253-198-162.zg2.cable.xnet.hr): johny is the googlebot now used to be g0th
<ikonia> bazhang: is g0th in #kubuntu the google bot guy ?
<bazhang> ikonia, was, now it's g0t
<ikonia> so g0th in #kubuntu isn't g0t
<bazhang> suspiciously close nick though, and no response other than the !google
<ikonia> are they on the same network ? I can't see a /last on g0t
<ikonia> ok, totally different
<bazhang> same exact results / syntax though
<ikonia> what do you mean
<ikonia> g0t is on g0t [~doe@cpe-94-253-198-162.zg2.cable.xnet.hr
<ikonia> with a totally different ident
<ikonia> g0th [~jonas@217-162-231-125.dynamic.hispeed.ch]
<ikonia> looks totally different (beyond the first few letters of the nick)
<ikonia> g0t responds in #freenode too, so it's not just setup for #ubuntu
<tsimpson> g0t is not g0th, or vice-versa
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> also responds in pm, so it looks generic, although I've never seen the owner active
<bazhang> heh
<jpds> Troll detected.
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> he's cycling his questions now
 * Pici palms
<jpds> Pici: Nothing wrong with a Palm Pre.
<jpds> Except maybe the battery life.
<bazhang> oof
<Pici> And that LjL uses one
<ikonia> how about a palm pilot ?
<jpds>              
<jpds>  _ __   ___
<jpds> | '_ \ / _ \
<jpds> | | | | (_) |
<jpds> |_| |_|\___/
<jpds>              
<jpds> I always wondered what '/exec -o sl' would do.
<Pici> me too.
 * jpds tests.
<popey> 16:37:34 <@popey> Error opening terminal: tty.
<popey> ☹
<jpds> Damn it.
 * popey damns it
<Myrtti> you are funny
<bazhang> vidalia seems to be spreading FUD
<jpds> Myrtti: Occupational hazard of being British.
<ikonia> GYM TIME :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (bleahhh appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<tzily> EAT DICK HAHA
<rww> good morning tzily
<rww> nice chap.
<rww> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<rww> topyli: erm.
<rww> topyli: that ban mask is ever so slightly too wide.
<charlie-tca> effective though
<rww> Feel free to leave it, it'll make our lives easier.
<topyli> heh
<tsimpson> well, +i would have confused ubottu less
<topyli> i wonder how that happened
<rww> we do enjoy confusing ubottu around here
<rww> fail
<tsimpson> try again
<topyli> i wonder how that happened
<topyli> grr
<topyli> maybe i should go to bed
<rww> that may be useful :P
<rww> feel free to repeat that performance in -ot before you go
<topyli> there's a similar ban?
<topyli> oh, not *yet*
<bazhang> Ultimate Edition = #ultimateedition
<bazhang> a more popular one now is trisquel at #trisquel
<Pici> Didn't we discuss switching !variants to a wiki page and putting all the support data there?
<bazhang> support for the other distros? what about just linking what *is* supported
<bazhang> afaict , everything but MINT has theirs here on freenode
<Pici> because the list is getting longer
<bazhang> and only a fraction of what is out there
<bazhang> the alternative iso on Windows,   <--- what!
<bazhang> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-17
<rww> I'll update factoids for the new Firefox release shortly. Am going to clean up some factoids at the same time, so it'll take a bit. (in case anyone else was thinking of doing the same)
<Pici> new firefox :(
<rww> !fx6 is <reply> Firefox 6 will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !ff6 is <alias> fx6
<rww> !firefox6 is <alias> fx6
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
 * mneptok starts a FLOSS project called "FX6"
<Jordan_U> mneptok: We already have a FLOSS project called chromium that is a game rather than a browser (whose package causes quite a lot of confusion).
<Jordan_U> Aww, it was renamed to chromium-bsu just to ruine my fun :(
<Jordan_U> ruin even.
<galamar> Hello. Am I still banned from #ubuntu?
<galamar> Okay so yes I am banned suppose I didn't need to ask that. how can I get unbanned please?
<elky> i'll need to check, hold on
<elky> galamar, it appears that you a. are using a non-supported derivative yet asking questions in #ubuntu, b. threatening people and c. ban evading.
<galamar> I did act in appropriate however I am over that now. A I have read alot of the wikis to better understand my problem. and won't ask for help in the wrong channel anymore. But I don't feel I am guilty of the ban evading because my phone was set to  auto-login to #ubuntu. And when I loaded the irc app it looged in and I was just suprised to be in. and still mad so probably more unnecessary actions from there as well. But my nick was the
<galamar> same so I did nothing to evade. Yet if you still call it evading than that is what I was doing and I am sorry for that as well.
<elky> given the variety of hosts and providers that you accessed the channels by, i'm strongly doubting that it's your phone reconnecting
<galamar> xchat used when on my ubuntu desktop... irssi used when I was attempting to boot from a livecd (I would apt-get everytime so I wouldn't have to reboot to my ubuntu.).... jmirc used on my phone. this has the option to save my preferences to load automatically. I had this set to #ubuntu long before my ban. A it has a different ip address which is why it was able to get in #ubuntu. but as I said if you say evading than I was. Or better ye
<galamar> t I WAS evading and I am sorry!
<elky> And the threat?
<elky> Actually, I'm going to let you discuss the threat with Ikonia.
<galamar> me and Ikonia had a slight battle however I would like to apolo
<galamar> that it what I was just saying thank you.
<elky> It's currently the middle of his night, so you'll need to wait until he's around
<galamar> ok if it 9pm where I am do you know what time it will be when he is on?
<elky> the middle of your night, but he'll be around when you wake
<galamar> I recently started a new job and dont have the ability to be the night owl I was. So I may just have to wait until this weekend. As I leave early in a rush and don't have time than either.
<elky> the wait will let you figure the best way to word your apology then.
<elky> if there's nothing else, you should leave here until then so we can keep track of who we need to talk to :)
<galamar> Okay, does he keep the same hours on the weekend?
<elky> roughly
<elky> you could also try memoserv
<elky> and either arrange a time or discuss it that way
<galamar> Is being a ubuntu-op like an actual job for you all?
<elky> it can be, i need to go back to doing my actual paid job now
<galamar> Ok thank you and farewell.
<tonyyarusso> Man, I wish opping had a paycheck.  That would rock.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Just ask for donations from the people you ban!
<Corey> tonyyarusso: You don't get one?
<Flannel> "Hi, if you enjoyed your interactions with me, consider donating to me on beggr!"
<tonyyarusso> Corey: ha.  Maybe HR has the wrong address?
<PerfieM> I'm ready to "behave" (whatever that means....)
<PerfieM> So that ban on #ubuntu can be lifted :)
<Flannel> PerfieM: Alright.  I assume you remember the conversation last night about code of conduct and IRC guidelines and stuff?
<PerfieM> yeah boi, I got it all under control now
<Flannel> PerfieM: Alright.  I've removed your ban in #ubuntu.  Please join there and say something so I can verify I didn't do something wrong.
<Flannel> PerfieM: Perfect.  If there's nothing else we can do for you, you can leave this channel now.  You're all set.  Have a nice evening.
<PerfieM> Thanks Flannel!
<rww> now i have to go through #ubuntu's banlist and grab all of PerfM's bans, don't I >.>
<bazhang> just wait
<Flannel> rww: I got them.
<rww> Flannel: all of them?
<Flannel> It was just one, unless he's been banned under various hosts?
<Flannel> No, just what bansearch returned
<Flannel> bantracker isn't liking me tonight
<rww> PerfM!*@* is still there, at the very least, and I'd expect hostbans
<rww> (I suspect that the reason they changed nick was because of the multiple channels that have them banned by nick, btw.)
<Corey> I'd be in faor of clearing the banlist.
<Corey> rww: And no.  Someone registered perfm's nick to toy with them.
<rww> Corey: ah. there goes me and my negative thoughts again
<bazhang> raid controller driver?
<rww> bazhang: yes?
<rww> I think my opinions on the banlist are rather evident :)
<Corey> If eir's working well, I'd be in favor if clearing the entire thing out.
<bazhang> eir is working very well
<Corey> There are a LOT of six month old bans there.  Do we *really* need them?
<bazhang> easy enough to reban if they become a problem
<Corey> Exactly.
<Corey>   /msg ChanServ CLEAR #ubuntu BANS
<rww> Flannel: no more nick and gateway/* bans on PerfM. If there are hostname ones, I'll remove them when I stumble across them.
<Corey> Simple as anything to re-add them.
<Corey> Eir's tracking will ensure they're not hanging around forever just because whoever set them forgot.
<rww> Feel free to carry on with that message, Corey, but I didn't get anywhere with it. I've been going through and reviewing bans whenever the list gets over about 300 total instead.
<rww> Hence it currently being ~250 instead of full :)
<Corey> rww: Well if I clear all the bans, will people hate me? :-)
<rww> Corey: I won't, but some people will probably be rather displeased.
<Corey> Okay.  How do we coordinate this?
<rww> Give me ircop powers. You work on the banlist and I'll work on k-lining complainers. :D
<rww> More serious: It'd probably end up going to the IRCC if you really want to push it.
<Corey> rww: Email best?
<rww> Corey: could be an interesting discussion for ubuntu-irc@ list.
<rww> I'd suggest bringing it up at an IRCC meeting, but I have a terrible record at this point of actually turning up to them, so :|
<Corey> Yeah likewise
<Corey> Emailing now.
<rww> argh, SIFTU's nick makes me think someone is cussing every time I see it
<tonyyarusso> Corey: In the past we've been able to remove all bans that don't have a comment, which works well.  I have no idea how many commented but obsolete bans there are.
<rww> this does not fulfil my need to see the banlist in #ubuntu completely empty just once :(
<rww> Corey: If you haven't seen it already, http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans.html . The last time we did what tonyyarusso mentioned is rather evident.
<tonyyarusso> It's kind of crazy how quickly #ubuntu's list shot back up after that...
<rww> Part of that was because nobody used to pay attention to Floodbot bans (and Floodbot used to ban open proxies)
<rww> (compared to now, where FloodBots own a total of 7 bans)
<rww> Corey: I started replying to your email, but it's turning into an essay, so I'll have to ponder how to say less words before sending.
<rww> Two things I'm mentioning that we haven't discussed here yet: 1) the AKICK list also needs pruning (I've said this repeatedly in the past, btw). 2) I'm concerned that the main reason we have such a large banlist is our operators' attitude about how long bans should be kept, and that wiping the banlist would just clear up more space for bans that should be removed and aren't.
<rww> eir will help with the latter, but as Flannel's rightly pointed out elsewhere, eir and autoremoving bans implies a different philosophy than the one used by some (the majority?) of the team.
 * rww goes away from IRC to atom zombie smash
<Corey> rww: I think you're right.
<Corey> rww: To go a bit further, I don't think I want to be an operator of the kind of channel where "you misbehaved a year ago and your (dynamic) IP is still banned for it" is the norm, y'know?
<Flannel> Corey: It's not, we clean bans regularly.
<Corey> Flannel: I get that, but...
<Corey> Now that we have a sane ban tracker in place (a lot of thought went into eir) I'd love to get rid of the bans that predate her.
<Flannel> I don't see how that's related to the change-in-policy.  Nor does eir actually track bans, just removes them after N.
<Flannel> Well, I suppose you could consider that "tracking", but it's just "here's a ban!", not providing any additional information.
<Corey> Flannel: She does now. :-)
<Flannel> Glorified, non-lossy, banlist.
<tonyyarusso> For what it's worth, I would *like* my bans auto-removed after some configurable time period unless I manually mark them otherwise - we just haven't had the technical ability to do this in the past.
<tonyyarusso> (Yes, that makes me a lazy op.  AND?)
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Two days is a stupid period, and again, it's a departure from our previous policy.
<tonyyarusso> I said configurable.
<Flannel> being forced to do additional paperwork every time you ban someone isn't condusive to being a 'lazy op'
<tonyyarusso> You know what would be super awesome?  Setting the period in the ban comment.  eg /abr Flannel 1 bans Flannel for one day.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: I'm not sure what your last statement means.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I frankly don't really think publishing the length of bans is a great thing.
<tonyyarusso> I should clarify that I mean on a per-op basis.  Meaning, I can tell the bots that my bans should be removed after 24 hours unless they are told otherwise, whereas you can tell them to remove after a week.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Agreed, but it would be convenient ;)
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Having to say "ok, eir, I just set a ban, please make it last for at least a month instead of two days" every time you ban someone isn't "lazy op" friendly
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: How often do you actually make bans that would require an exception to your normal period?  For me it's a very rare event.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I don't have a normal period, so .... always.
<Flannel> eir is a freenode thing, so unfortunately we don't have the ability to just add/customize it as we want.
<tonyyarusso> Well, then you just set your defined period to "Never remove for me", and let me enjoy my laziness.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Except we cant add that feature.
<tonyyarusso> Sure we can.  We just need to start intimidating staff into doing our bidding!  Right?
<Flannel> Also, when eir was first introduced, it was discussed as an optional thing.  Something operators can use if they so choose.  Automatically removing my bans is not making it optional for me.
<tonyyarusso> See what I just said?  My hypothetical model would let you set it to do nothing for you.  Or have it opt-in for all.  Either way.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: and that's fine.  Except that it's hypothetical.
<tonyyarusso> eir is software.  Software can be fixed.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: So fix it.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Don't force me to use it in an incomplete state.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Not you in particular, but it has been, in fact, forced upon me.
<tonyyarusso> Well, the whine about it to people more responsible for that ;)
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I made a fairly straightforward argument; it's not whining.  Sure, I'm stating a grievance, but frankly, the rug was pulled out from under me.
<rww> Flannel: Some of our ops clean bans regularly. Some of them don't.
<rww> Also, I note eir is open-source. One option would be to spin up a new instance of it and add our odd particular needs to it. I expected that to happen, actually, but I guess not thusfar :)
<Flannel> rww: It's a separate issue.  Technical solution to social problem, yadda yadda.  When cleaning bans, other operator's bans are generally cleaned too.  Operators don't 'own' bans anyway.
<rww> Flannel: Operators own bans in the sense that if I set a ban, I am responsible for keeping track of it and removing it when it is no longer needed. It is a bit rude to lose track of it and leave it to the person who gets too much time on their hands and cleans up the ban list themselves.
<rww> This happens in #ubuntu, constantly, and it's a byproduct of our "leave bans in place until the user comes in to resolve it, even though that doesn't happen with 3/4 of our bans" philosophy.
<Flannel> rww: I could see arguments for both sides.  We attempted to help resolve that with ubottu's pings a week later for review.
<rww> Switching to a "I'll remove this ban if the user comes in and resolves it, and if they don't, remove it in a few weeks for me" is a social and technical change, and imho makes for a better system overall, despite the downsides of eir.
<Flannel> I don't think removing bans immediately as a matter of course is healthy though, just as letting them languish forever is also not good.
<rww> (or: I'd rather have to say "%~14d drive-by trolling" in PM when setting a ban than go through the slow bantracker and 250 banlist entries to weed out my stuff periodically)
<Flannel> We use bans as a tool to effect change in the offenders, not as a time-out period of punishment.
<Corey> Flannel: Both are a little naive.
<rww> For most users, if they haven't come by in a fortnight, they're not going to come by. I agree that two days is too drastic of a policy change.
<Corey> I find that bans are a great tool to keep the channel sane for the vast majority of participants.
<Flannel> Removing them after 2 days skews the ban-mentality too far to the "routine punishment" and away from "lets figure out how to fix this"
<rww> agreed
<Myrtti> there are some bans that have been removed in the past and have somewhat quickly been reinstated because these offenders are lifestyle trolls...
<Corey> Flannel: As opposed to right now, where you've got a ban on some random IP that's over six months old. :-)
<rww> though I note that elsewhere on freenode (#freenode and #defocus come to mind), 2d is probably plenty
<Flannel> rww: Yeah, we do get a lot of one-shot run-by misbehavior, but it's difficult, if not impossible, to tell that at the outset.
<Flannel> Corey: We clean those.
<rww> Myrtti: and the reinstatement (and telling eir to get lost as far as that ban's concerned) is pretty trivial
<rww> Flannel: no, we don't
<Corey> Actually, I find my ten minute temp-quiet script is usually far past the attention span of most trolls.
<Corey> It also keeps me from having to mess around with a ban tracker. :-)
<rww> I used 10 minute quiets for a while. I didn't find it useful, mainly because I couldn't find a way to override it to say "never mind, leave this up"
<Corey> rww: Oh, that's easy.  Wait ten minutes, then hit with a real ban.
<Flannel> rww: We do.  Recently you've gotten into the habit of nuking the banlist before it gets to the nagging stage, but we do clean it.
<rww> Flannel: when I cleaned up #ubuntu-offtopic, there were dynamic IP bans from 2009 in it.
<rww> The same was true of #ubuntu before I started poking at it.
<rww> I attribute this to 1) BT doesn't catch bans sometimes, 2) /mode #channel b loses bansetter information. Bans fall through the cracks.
<Flannel> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a priority, obviously the bans weren't causing trouble.
<Myrtti> I see participating in this conversation on my phone is useless and my opinion is propably unneeded and wanted. More sleep for me, thxbai
<Flannel> It's not the end of the world if a dynamic IP ban lasts for a year accidentally; it probably won't affect anyone.
<Flannel> I fully agree that we could do better at cleaning.  Like all aspects in life, we could eat healthier, clean our house more, etc, etc.  That's just a constant.
<Flannel> But it's not the end of the world if a ban accidentally gets missed.
<Flannel> rww: Your "how do I stop a quiet from auto-removing" scenario can easily be extended to eir, you have to remember to go back and make it permanent/longer.
<rww> It's not "a ban", it's a lot of bans. Plus people don't clean their bans. The only reason the banlist isn't perpetually full is because me and one or two other people have been going through and stopping it from getting that way.
<Flannel> And now that I'm thinking about that, is it ban evasion if a ban is automatically removed accidentally?  Obviously not, but I'm sure this will come up.
<rww> Flannel: No, it can't. With eir it is trivial to extend quiet/ban lengths. With autobleh it is not doable afaik.
<rww> I've been reading #ubuntu-ops for rather a long time. I remember how it was a year ago. I remember Floodbot constantly complaining about the banlist being full. Please don't try to tell me that before I recently started nuking the banlist things were okay.
<Flannel> rww: People would take the time to remove enough bans to keep us going.
<Flannel> Again, having old dynamic IP bans aren't likely to cause issue.
<rww> #ubuntu constantly having 400 to 450 bans set was ridiculous.
<Flannel> I don't know why having a banlist that's only got 50 bans in it is chic right now.
<Flannel> rww: It's really not anything.
<Flannel> The only affect I can think of is that ubottu has to sync it whenever she starts up.
<Flannel> eh, wrong effect.  What I get for changing sentence structure midway through.
<rww> It's a pain in the backside. We have 250 right now and I can't tell whether I've removed all the relevant bans when I unban a user because BT isn't helpful and the banlist is too full for me to look through it.
<Flannel> rww: So, sounds like we have a problem with the bantracker then.
<rww> And then we end up not knowing if someone's supposed to be banned or not because one person sees that bans have been removed and another sees that bans are still there. This has happened twice in the last two weeks.
<Flannel> Since I don't think expecting people to sort through 50 bans, quiets, etc is any better than 200.
<rww> 50 is a hell of a lot easier to sort through than 200
<Flannel> But either way isn't smart.
<rww> The problem we have is that the number of stale bans makes it necessary to have a bantracker in the first place to index them all.
<Flannel> Stale or active, you still have to sort through them.  I don't see how a factor of 4 is the difference between "zomg crazy" and "it's good"
<rww> And even assuming that we need enough bans set that we can't keep track of them all and need a BT to do it, the secondary problem is that probably more than half of the bans in BT aren't actually commented, so we don't know what the heck's going on even if we do manage to find them.
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/
<Myrtti> meh
<rww> Myrtti: go back to sleep, phone IRC is hell :)
<Myrtti> it used to worj
<Flannel> rww: I'd argue that fixing that problem is much more beneficial (especially the fringe benefits) in the long run.
<Myrtti> my script that is
<Tm_T> non-descriptive bans (lacking comments or other clear reason why) are big problem
<Tm_T> and I'm to be blamed of that too
<Flannel> Especially when the ban is late and there's no nick in the hostmask.
<rww> Flannel: Nobody is fixing Bantracker. Your argument is completely meaningless given that. We're sitting in a holding pattern waiting for BanTracker 2, and I hate to be pessimistic but eir is here now and will help, and Bantracker 2 has zero lines of code written afaik.
<Flannel> rww: Shuffling things around for no good reason just because we haven't made progress on our original plan is a stupid way to run things.
<rww> Flannel: Ignoring ideas that will help the situation while waiting for a pie in the sky plan that nobody is working on is even stupider.
<Flannel> Especially when their original interface is misconstrued (I have complete faith that this wasn't intentional)
<Flannel> rww: I'm not ignoring ideas, I'm just saying that we obviously didn't think this through, or that we misunderstood and need to reconsider, because I don't believe "lets use something we don't have control over which inadvertantly change the way we approach bans and/or puts additional requirements on our operators" is a good plan.
<Flannel> I should maybe use enter more often.  Making sure I have all my verbs (and not too many) in long statements like that is troublesome in irssi.
<rww> I don't consider the additional requirement of talking to eir to be a problem. If anything, it'll make it more likely that bans have comments if it's used properly. That we're using freenode's eir instance instead of rolling our own with our custom hackery is odd to me and I agree probably should be changed. I'm wondering why we chose to do that.
<rww> (I guess to avoid having Yet Another Bot that needs hosting 24/7)
<Flannel> rww: Still, eir was advertised (yesterday even!) as an optional thing.  This is not currently optional.
<rww> Flannel: If I were changing the current situation, I'd clone eir and change the default to #~7d. (notify about ban after 7 days, do not autoremove).
<Flannel> I think that'd be a sane default, yes.
<Flannel> Oh, look, an eir webpage.
<rww> (Perhaps eir can have different defaults for different channels. If so, cloning is not strictly necessary, but given that there are other hacky changes needed for Floodbot integration, it's probably something to strongly consider.)
<Flannel> Hmm, more importantly, why did google not show me this webpage earlier when I searched for info on eir.
<rww> tsimpson's email did link to that page, if it's the one I'm thinking of :P
<bazhang> !eir
<Flannel> Yeah, it did.  But google didn't for me.
<Flannel> it does now though.
<rww> !eir-#ubuntu-ops-team
<ubottu> How to use eir, see http://freenode.net/eir.shtml
<bazhang> hehe
<rww> !eir is a bot for managing ban expiration. For usage instructions, see http://freenode.net/eir.shtml . For source code, see https://dev.freenode.net/redmine/projects/eir
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !forget eir-#ubuntu-ops-team
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<Flannel> rww: I modified !eir to include <reply> etc
<rww> !+eir
<ubottu> <reply>eir is a bot for managing ban expiration. For usage instructions, see http://freenode.net/eir.shtml . For source code, see https://dev.freenode.net/redmine/projects/eir
<rww> Flannel: I think that "!factoid is <reply> factoid is blah" is someone's pet peeve, which is why I didn't do it :P
<Flannel> rww: Well, it comes into play with uppercase first characters (all factoids are converted to lowercase), and also with aliases, I believe.
<Flannel> meh, now I have to figure out the ignore-for-pings syntax in irssi.
<Flannel> oh hey, this is this channel.
<rww> Flannel: I'm now pondering whether one could have Encyclopedia silently convert !foo is bar to !foo is <reply> foo is bar upon factoid addition/editing and deprecate !foo is bar syntax.
<Flannel> rww: You'd have to check for the special cases upon editing, so you don't automatically come up with foo is <reply><alias> baz
<Flannel> and the like
<rww> Amaranth: I just ignore him these days :(
<Amaranth> heh
<Flannel> and you'd have to strip out channel specific bits of the factoid.
<Amaranth> rww: he tries so hard
<Flannel> Neither of these are undoable, but I'm wondering where other leopards would hide.
<rww> Amaranth: I started getting irritated at 90% of his questions being trivially Googleable, so I decided to disengage.
<rww> Flannel: yeah, the impression I get is that changing anything in ubottu is 10 times harder than it seems at first glance.
<Amaranthus> weird...
<ikonia> another ubuntu-tweak failure
<ikonia> it's the modern day automatix
<bazhang> does ubuntu tweak do something that gconf-editor or the like cannot?
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> so just breaks things then
<Tm_T> it's just a yet-another-UI
<Tm_T> with features like that, yes
<ikonia> I wish authors of tools like this would contribute to gnome tools directly if they have a better idea than whats there
<bazhang> s/automatix/ultamatix/
<popey> looks less like an ubuntu-tweak failure and more like pilot error
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> bazhang: no, automatix
<bazhang> Tm_T, ultamatix is the successor.
<ikonia> popey: I suspect that is realisitc more than the tool, but the tool doesn't help matters
<Tm_T> bazhang: I know (:
<bazhang> used in UE
<Tm_T> now I'm very amused, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatix_%28software%29
<Tm_T> it's notable enough to have wikipedia entry
<bazhang> which has two users in its channel, one an ubuntu member
<rww> I don't like Ubuntu Tweak, but I don't think it's really fair to compare a tool that runs gconf commands to a tool that runs sudo apt-get -y with some truly braindead options.
<bazhang> true
<popey> +1
<Tm_T> rww: indeed, different caliber
<bazhang> world breaker vs. annoyance
<ikonia> I'm sitting it in the same camp
<ikonia> the author is a good guy, I've spoke to him about trying to get it into the repos with some documentation for support, or even feeding parts of it into gnome, but he can't be bothered
<Tm_T> I consider it in very different place in harm scale with automatix, but I do support it similarly: none whatsoever
<bazhang> and viktor35 was just banned from -ru for trolling
<rww> ah.
<rww> ikonia: I was getting there :P
<ikonia> I can't be bothered, we all know what his intention was, why drag it on
<bazhang> of course they usually remove their bans within an hour or two
<bazhang> backbox?
<bazhang> surely he means backtrack
<popey> http://www.backbox.org/
<bazhang> yep just found it
<jpds> bazhang: Well, everyone in -ru is troll.
<bazhang> hey! I'm the founder in there!
<rww> QED
<bazhang> :/
<jpds> Что rww сказал.
<rww> Cyrillic is all Greek to me :(
<jpds> rww: It is descended from Greek writing.
<rww> jpds: that was the joke :(
<bazhang> St. Cyril
<rww> PSA: http://i.imgur.com/FyW8l.png
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/
<Myrtti> still...
<Myrtti> meh
<ikonia> g0t's changed the bot so it doesn't respond in pm any more, just channels
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> ikonia: LOL. I suppose he considers it to be an upgrade of some sort?
<Tm_T> ?
<Myrtti> oo, get out the firecrackers
<Myrtti> #ubuntu has been quiet for five minutes
<galamar> Is Ikonia here?
<IdleOne> not sure if he is active but maybe we can help you?
<galamar> I need to apologize to him.
<IdleOne> go ahead, he will see the scroll back in here or you can PM him
<galamar> Okay I will PM him.
<IdleOne> galamar: Please part this channel as per the no idling rule. thanks.
<galamar> Ok sorry
<galamar> My client doesn't allow me to type and view at the same time. I was writing a msg to ikonia and forgot i was still active.
<ikonia> for the record (I'll do BT now) galamar sent me a nice pm apologising, so I'll remove the bans on him
<Pici> yay wrong information day :(
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> where / what
<Pici> nothing.
<Pici> ash/bash/sh bleh
<ikonia> bad day ?
<Pici> I'm having a bad day already, yes.
<ikonia> oh, what's up with that ?
<Pici> Just annoying little things.
<ikonia> may I suggest drop all, and leave for the day ?
<Pici> Nothing serious :)
<Pici> On deadlines, need to get thigns done.
<LjL> Pici: i'm using Windows now because i like free software, and also because my btrfs failed because it's not a journalled filesystem
<Pici> LjL: I'm sorry to hear that :(
<ikonia> LjL: welcome back from the alsp
<ikonia> alps
<Pici> slaps
 * jussi hugs LjL :(
<LjL> Pici: the least bad thing that happened during the past days, really. thing is, this computer keeps rebooting by itself during the first minutes it's up, so the hard disk got garbled up
<LjL> ikonia: wish i didn't have to come back :\
<Pici> ikonia: maybe we should move that conversation in here?
<ikonia> yes, I think so
<ikonia> I was going to let it slide until that last comment
<IdleOne> Myrtti, FuzzyNuts is back. the nick alone makes me want to ban them
<Myrtti> I know
<Pici> classy
<IdleOne> they don't seem willing to stop trolling
<Myrtti> spidersense tickles
<IdleOne> I set the ban for 15 minutes, will see if they start up when the ban gets removed
<rww> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<rww> !fx6 =~ s/will be available as an update for 11.04 shortly/has been released as a security update for 11.04/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Jordan_U> Yay :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: no lucid is <reply>Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Pici> lucid
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Jordan_U> On the subject of ban clearing. If we did decide to "/msg chancery clear #ubuntu BANS" and all hell does indeed break lose how difficult / disruptive would it be to re-instate the bans (given preparation for that eventuality)? More disruptive than a bad netsplit?
<rww> it's chanserv. btw.
<Pici> chancery :(
<rww> Corey's client autocorrected or something.
<rww> Jordan_U: I could do it in about 10 minutes and a bunch of channel spam.
<Jordan_U> rww: Then it sounds like a worthwhile experiment even if it does fail. I'd like to know how many trolls really are waiting for a chance to disrupt the channel and are being stopped solly by bans.
<Jordan_U> rww: How long would it take you to tell eir not to undo all that work in two days?
<rww> Jordan_U: not long, I'd just tell it "#~30d reinstating pre-apocalypse ban" until it stopped nagging me
<rww> downside would be that eir would then think I owned them. I'd prefer to run a ban ownership list before clearing and have people reinstate their own bans from that list afterwards if they want
<rww> that'd also give people an opportunity to decide whether they want particular bans kept or not
<rww> tsimpson: so I'm guessing you get this a lot, but what precisely is it in Bantracker that makes it take a minute to load?
<rww> t-dialin.net user alert :D
<tsimpson> 1) the DB is huge, 2) the plugin inefficient, and 3) too much voodoo
<Pici> It is very inefficient.
<Pici> What a surprise. fsefdsfd is a dip.t-dialin.net address.
<rww> I did mention that, yes :)
<Pici> rww: oh, I missed it
<rww> you don't have all of that ISP on highlight yet? ;)
<rww> #ubuntu's banlist is the smallest it's been since April right now :)
<galamar> Hello. Did my apology to ikonia suffice to have my ban lifted?
<rww> galamar: ikonia mentioned that he was going to remove your bans. Can you /join #ubuntu and make sure you can join and speak, please?
<galamar> Yes i can thank you
<rww> Alrighty. If memory serves, there were a few bans on you, so if you get a message about being banned in the future drop by and let us know. Hopefully you're all set, though :)
<rww> Standard note: please follow our guidelines and the code of conduct when in #ubuntu. You can see them at any time with /msg ubottu !guidelines
<bazhang> gentoo64 just seems to be making random statements as "support"
<bazhang> check "about:config for that"  how?   "no idea"
<bazhang> already spoken to him in PM about telling people to "just google it"
<rww> PerfM in #ubuntu, I'm not touching it because I'd prefer to establish multiple ops banning him.
<rww> best to go with a nickban, imho
<bazhang> he's rejoined but muted apparently
<rww> indeed
<rww> changes IPs frequently though, in my experience
<Jordan_U> Since he's a webchat user.
<Pici> you can't mute webchatters
<PerfieM> I got outta control in #ubuntu, only because I thought I was in #ubuntu-offtopic. I am terribely sorry
<PerfieM> terribley*?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-18
<bazhang> PerfieM, thats hardly credible since you responded to the floodbot : "enter is my friend"
<PerfieM> bazhang: I still thought I was in ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> PerfieM, better stick to chat channels, as you seem to be 100% offtopic *any* time you enter #ubuntu
<bazhang> you just agreed to the guidelines the day prior
<PerfieM> I cant remember that far back, so I guess I have no say in this...
<bazhang> PerfieM, it's still in my scrollback here
<PerfieM> copy paste
<bazhang> no need
<PerfieM> but I dont remember
<bazhang> you agreed to follow them, did not, now banned
<bazhang> check the logs if you doubt what I am saying.
<bazhang> !1984 > PerfieM
<ubottu> PerfieM, please see my private message
<PerfieM> you banned me?!
<PerfieM> I thought I just got quieted!
<bazhang> PerfieM, you agreed to follow channel guidelines a short while ago. saying "I don't remember that!" won't do it.
<bazhang> you're not banned in #ubuntu-offtopic as far as I can tell
<rww> PerfieM: Your non-gateway hostmask is banned from #ubuntu. In response, Floodbots will refuse to +e you when you join the channel, so the +q on freenode's web gateway will apply.
<PerfieM> Well, I honestly dont remember what I had for breakfast this morning, but if you say I said I agree, than I probs did, all I was saying was that I was in the wrong channel by mistake saying the wrong thing.
<Jordan_U> PerfieM: If you can't remember that you agreed to follow the guidelines for less than a few days how can we trust you to remember to follow them in the future?
<PerfieM> lol touche Jordan_U
<bazhang> Jordan_U, a single day
<PerfieM> but banning me on the spot was a little unfair, amirte
<bazhang> PerfieM, you may appeal if you wish to
<bazhang> !appeals | PerfieM
<ubottu> PerfieM: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Jordan_U> PerfieM: I think it's perfecly fair and reasonable given the circumstances.
<PerfieM> omg, you guys always send me this everytime I disagree w/something
<Corey> PerfieM: This isn't the first time, or first dozen times you've had issues here.
<Corey> PerfieM: You may wish to consider how you approach things.
<PerfieM> Corey: Corrections. You say THAT everytime I disagree w/something
<PerfieM> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I get it now. No need to bring everyone all up in this conversation -_-
<Corey> PerfieM: Was there anything else?  If not, please /part the channel.
<PerfieM> Yeah, uhm, how do I become an op?
<rww> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<PerfieM> thats hilarious
<Corey> My yappy-dog will be an op first.
<rww> There's precedent. gord is actually gord's cat.
<bazhang> <eugeneeeeee> cam show going on in #he_reigns sick stuff
<bazhang> posted then quit
<bazhang> <ObrienDave> moonunitzappa: not all at once. i suggest doing one at a time then reboot after each one.
<bazhang> packages , not kernels
<bazhang> for *20* packages
<tonyyarusso> lol
<funkyHat> better safe than sorry!
<bazhang> and gentoo64/debiansarmy standard advice is "reinstall" or "no idea"
<funkyHat> if only everyone in the channel replied to say they didn't know the answer
<funkyHat> things would be so much less confusing
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> just get the floodbots cowsay : REINSTALL  to every question.
<bazhang> oh lawd
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> ANd it was th0r who made the comment, Not I
<bazhang> offtopic spam then quit
<ubottu> In ubottu, eryn_1983_fl_2 said: My card is  working  fine but it wont connect
<bazhang> troll detected
<Pici> who?
<bazhang> <leonard_> i want an interface that looks like windows 3.1
<Pici> or mabye better: Which one?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <whiz_> wow i'm unbanned lol
<rww> bazhang: I have seriously attempted to make GNOME look like Windows 3.1 before.
<rww> Didn't get it quite right :(
<bazhang> rww, heh
<bazhang> ask a random question, never respond to follow up, ask another
<rww> bazhang: was gonna go with "The first result in Google for "multiarch" is informative.", but I'm trying not to be snarky :(
<bazhang> rww, pippi_longstock actually, but yeah
<bazhang> now PMing me the second issue
<ikonia> hello chaps
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: what is this all about... pls tell me ... I just poking fun not getting serious...
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: no, it's unacceptable
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: I may have been a little hot earlier but I am cooled down.... By the way there are tons of problems on ubuntu 11.04 natty
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: the smart comments are not needed or welcome, if you're upset because I critisied your help yesterday, that's fine, but don't try to push it into other peoples issues.
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: I don't care if there are 100000000 problems in natty - that's nothting to do with your behaviour or use of the channel #ubuntu
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: I've brought you into this channel to make it %100 clear the rules and guidelines of ubuntu - and this also apples to doritey
<doritey> What am I doing here
<ikonia> doritey: I've banned you from the channel #ubuntu due to your comments an......
<ikonia> ok, bye
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: fine let me keep my mouth shut... I was just poking a little bit of fun nothing serious
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: do you see how your comments where not useful and just added fire to a situation with doritey I was trying to calm down and be clear on
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: chill out no one is mad... There computer will get fixed trust me if you want me to just give advice I will... This is a bit much....
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: I don't think you're listening to what I'm saying
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: the channel has over 14000 people in it
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: 1400 even
<DebiansArmy> ok
<ikonia> you trying to makes jokes and sloppy advice doesn't help them - so instead of me chilling out, you need to get with the guidelines and function of the channel
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: wow, ok from now on I will just fall in line and be a robot...
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: or, we can stop discussing this and you can stay banned from the channel until you can dump the smart mouth comments, that works better for me
<ikonia> DebiansArmy: we are done for today, I'm not discussing this while you feel the need to respond like this
<ikonia> come back in 24 hours and see if you can discuss it properly then
<DebiansArmy> ikonia: what how talking to like a 2 year old kid ... There is no need to talk to a veteran of 2 military services this way you don't pay rent.. you haven't saved a soul I have good bye..
<rww> It continues to baffle me that people think "I killed people!"
<rww> is a good thing that should get them special exceptions.
<ikonia> why does it matter if the guys done military service
<ikonia> and he's right, I don't pay rent as I own a house
<popey> I once saved a ladybird! How dare you!
<ikonia> but what that has to do with anything I don't know
<ikonia> ahhh the ##club-ubuntu tribe work fast these days
<ikonia> doritey found ##club-ubuntu really quick
<ikonia> that's quick recruitment
<Myrtti> i saved three last week, popey. am better than you :-P
<popey> I saved one before you were born!
<Myrtti> :'(
<rww> Sometimes I press ctrl-s.
<Flannel> rww: ctrl-q fixes that.
<popey> I sometimes press CTRL+A, S, and don't notice until my screen/irssi session gets booted from all irc networks for being unresponsive
<ikonia> archboxman
<ikonia> so DebiansArmy trying to ban evade
<Myrtti> intersting trollish nick on u
<Flannel> !nickspam > phrostbite
<rww> ikonia: so fun fact: if archboxman is DebiansArmy, they've been evading a ban I set before you
<rww> ( *!*@den-69-171-160-128.evdo.leapwireless.net , specifically)
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> who where they before ?
<rww> blackarchdog
<rww> I just grepped their ISP and set a banforward that appears to cover them and only them, we'll see how it goes.
<ikonia> I remember him
<popey> I just removed howie from #ubuntu-uk. He's phineas / ferb / dolt. He's asking stupid questions and wasting time.
<ikonia> cool
<ikonia> noted
<elky> some things never change
<popey> heh, typo there. s/dolt/bolt/
<elky> good one, haha
 * Howie is angry
<popey> Howie: bans in the loco team channels are handled in #ubuntu-irc, not #ubuntu-ops, FYI
<Howie> oh thanks
<ikonia> _vaibhav_ = vibhav ?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I believe so
<LjL> coz_ is banned?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> no idea
<LjL> uh, apparently he joined as "achu" and spammed
<ikonia> was that him
<ikonia> why would he do that ?
<LjL> i don't know, but the IP was the same, not floodbot's error :\
<LjL> well
<LjL> actually it might be the *current* coz_ who is not really coz_
<bazhang> <Tim55> how to cook an egg?
<bazhang> with Open Source Oil!
<Gary> and free range eggs!
<Pici> "Have you tried turning it on and off again first?"
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> I just poached some eggs ^____^
<Myrtti> and I was thinking of Ubuntu THE WHOLE TIME
<Pici> :O
<bazhang> Myrtti, heh nice
<jussi> Myrtti: you stole some eggs! naughty! :P
<ikonia> Pici: you win
<guntbert> hi, yesterday I suggested to add the eol dates to the lucid factoid - not approved?
<ikonia> must have missed it
<ikonia> what do you want to do
<guntbert> no lucid is <reply>Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ikonia> ok
<guntbert> ikonia: thx and bye :)
<ikonia> !no lucid is <reply>Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> there you go
<rww> !contribute =~ s%$% and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ikonia> kittygirls is a known troll, I'm not going to allow this to carry on]
<Pici> Is that switchgirl et. al. ?
<ikonia> don't know to be honest, only know her as kittygirl
<ikonia> hits a few channels with utter nonsense, time wasting stuff
<popey> i dont think it is switchgirl
<Jordan_U> rww: Do you have a reason to believe that hadi is "refusing" to join #ubuntu-ir rather than not understanding how to?
<h00k> Yep
<rww> Jordan_U: They didn't get help in #ubuntu-ir, as I understand it.
<rww> whether they waited more than five minutes, I don't know
<h00k> 15:52 <            hadi > no help me ubuntu.ir
<Jordan_U> rww: I joined #ubuntu-ir after directing them there and have yet to see them join. They may be trying to say that the iranian ubuntuforums won't let them log in.
<Jordan_U> (or they may not).
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> <tucemiux> a personal loan buy my weed, beer, women, etc.
<bazhang> he got the o4o, but still going on
<Pici> 18:38:01 <tucemiux> bazhang: youre talking about game and all that sexual stuff, I ask you kindly to stop all that conversation, thank you
<Pici> huh?
<bazhang> calum asked about 3d cards in phones, ie why, I said "games"
<Pici> oh. tucemiux's weird logic confused me.
<bazhang> ubuntune?
<bazhang> <Obsidian1723> I recommend downloading my script.
<bazhang> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntune/
<elky> <tucemiux> mrdeb: im not in school, i would say , im not in school you buffoon - but I wont because ill probably get reprimanded by one of those comrades in here <-- gee, i wonder what he's saying about us.
<bazhang> lots of comments like that from him
<funkyHat> what
<funkyHat> heeeeeeey. I was chatting to that guy!
<bazhang> being 040, abusing others
<bazhang> may want to watch haematoma in -ot
<bazhang> ahem
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-19
<bazhang> Jordan_U, any reason not to PM him stuff?
<Ciaus> I made a typo and was muted in main channel of ubuntu
<Ciaus> please unmute
<Jordan_U> Ciaus: Did you mean it as some sort of sarcastic joke between you and cheatengine?
<Ciaus> yes, he is my son and i forgot to put "/msg" on it
<Ciaus> it been a while since i have been on irc
<Jordan_U> OK, fair enough :)
<Ciaus> thx
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I didn't PM initially because I know that a lot of people who are new to IRC won't see that they have a PM and I wanted to get their attention before they just quit in frustration.
<bazhang> why would someone want to use metasploit when they have no effective knowledge of Linux
<IdleOne> to be 1337?
<elky> i think you kinda answered yourself there, bazhang
 * rww facepalms at #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> It's -ot. You should probably just glue your hand to your face.
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> offtopic, apply directly to your forehead.
<Flannel> offtopic, apply directly to your forehead.
<Flannel> offtopic, apply directly to your forehead.
<Flannel> Hmm, I hope that isn't a totally localized commercial.
<Flannel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_SwD7RveNE so I don't seem like a crazy person.
<rww> Flannel: it's USian. Other countries ban selling wax and claiming it has health benefits.
<bazhang> rww, perfieM is banned in #ubuntu alone, correct?
<rww> I believe so. checking..
<rww> oh, duh, it's -ot. no need for bantracker
<rww> correct
<rww> oh god, mrdeb's joining in
<bazhang> <newbeiiiiiiiiiii> I am trying to run OMAP boot Procedure on Ubuntu
<bazhang> any clue what that is?
<rww> some TI ARM thing
<Flannel> There's a port for it.  Said individual may have more luck in #linux-omap
<bazhang> for a Palm Pre
<ikonia> jpds: ping
<jpds> ikonia: Hello.
<ikonia> just the man, seen people complaining about security.ubuntu.com ftp issues ?
<jpds> No.
<ikonia> looks like it's having a problem,
<ikonia> anonymous login happens but doesn't response to commands once logged in
<jpds> People should really be using HTTP, it's the default.
<ikonia> so it should be wroking
<ikonia> working
<rww> if you provide an option, some people will for some reason think it's a good idea :(
<ikonia> but it is offered as an ftp service......
<jpds> ikonia: Whose affected?
<ikonia> seen a few people complaining, tested it myself and it hangs
<com64> I'd like to enquire about my ban from #ubuntu...
<oCean> do you know why I removed you?
<com64> That's what I'd like to have explained.
<oCean> I warned several of you to stop the offtopic talk, it was quite annoying
<oCean> at some point you said om64 stops being non-serious
<com64> Okay.
<oCean> after that I had to remove another user, then you still came back with the offtopic remark as <com64> what happened to the ocean?
<oCean> !guidelines > com64
<ubottu> com64, please see my private message
<oCean> have a read please
<com64> You see, I thought you had been banned because I misread one of the messages.
<oCean> ah, that seems fair enough. Please read the channel's guidelines and let us know if there is anything you don't understand
<com64> No, everything seems clear enough.
<oCean> thanks, I'm going to remove the ban now, hang on
<oCean> there you are
<com64> ah, thanks.
<oCean> remember to use this channel if you want to talk to any of us OPs
<oCean> if there's nothing more we can do for you now, you can leave the channel and enjoy #ubuntu channel
<oCean> com64: ^
<com64> okay.
<LjL> i'm leaving to the alps again, my server will be unaccessible etc etc.
<oCean> will you bring your guitar to sing the do-re-mi song?
<ikonia> LjL: your home trip didn't last long
<LjL> oCean: what
<LjL> ikonia: a week
<oCean> Do, a female deer, Re, a drop of golden sun ♪
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dmtarmey said: ubottu is there a way i can test to see if any program on this computer is blocking me
<ikonia> 11:47 -!- vibhav [~vibhav___@unaffiliated/vibhav] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> why did that get pas
<ikonia>  *!*@unaffiliated/vibhav$#ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> past
<oCean> can it be because he entered as ~vibhav___@59.94.143.231 ?
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> I didn't see that
<oCean> but shouldn't the ban prevent the "changing host" then?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he didn't change hosts, he just put his cloak on
<Myrtti> AFAIK changing host is only the way the IRC clients interpret stuff
<oCean> well, that. But shouldn't the ban prevent the cloaking?
<oCean> apparently not huh
<h00k> you could do *vibhav*@unaffiliated/vibhav, would that work?
<IdleOne> I don't see a ban for them
<oCean> 41921
<IdleOne> I meant in the ban list
<ikonia> oCean: it does, if he's cloaked he's muted (banned)
<oCean> ikonia: oh right, that way
<topyli> grr, and this is why you buy htc phones. this is fiddlery
<topyli> this is also the wrong channel
<oCean> grr!
<topyli> almost there though!
<topyli> system removed and thrown away, now to install another
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1564 users, 3 overflows, 1567 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1564 users, 3 overflows, 1567 limit))
<Myrtti> funky times
<rww> !away > Milos|isaway
<ubottu> Lol called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> dealing with ^
<Jordan_U> Are html and SwordManX the same person trolling?
<Jordan_U> sigh.
<rww> can't wait for primary schools to start bck up again
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-20
<Pauliax> hello, can you help me?
<Flannel> Pauliax: Perhaps.  What did you need help with?
<Pauliax> its my foalt my used bad words agains the guy who coal me d**k, please excuce me and unban in #ubuntu please
<Pauliax> i really, sorry, but i need this channel because i need to install ubuntu on asus 1015pn, sorry for my mistakes
<Jordan_U> Pauliax: I hope you realize that it's not only the language but also the attitude which are not acceptable, even is someone is being abusive toward you.
<Pauliax> yes i was wrong
<Jordan_U> Good. Please read the channel guidelines (tell me when you're done).
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Pauliax
<ubottu> Pauliax: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pauliax> English, please or Don't be annoying?
<Jordan_U> Pauliax: When I typed "!guidelines | Pauliax" it was a command to the channel bot, ubottu, to give you a link to the channel guidelines.
<Pauliax> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pauliax> so 8 or 10?
<Jordan_U> Pauliax: I don't understand your question.
<Flannel> Pauliax: You should strive to follow all of the guidelines, not just some of them
<Pauliax> so then 10 Don't be annoying
<Pauliax> sorry
<topyli> it's really a spirit or atmosphere we want, don'read it as laws you can follow or find ways around :)
<Pauliax> i really need your forum tomorow on asus 1015pn, i dont know if i find all drivers, on ion2, just please
<Jordan_U> Pauliax: Do you agree to follow the channel guidelines in the future?
<Pauliax> yes and really sorry
<Jordan_U> Pauliax: You should be able to join #ubuntu now (please try just to confirm).
<Pauliax> thank you
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<topyli> Pauliax: thanks for understanding that we need to keep the channels friendly, safe, and ubuntu-ish
<topyli> Pauliax: you should part this channel, since your issue is now dealt with
<Pauliax> sorry my english is very bad, what doaes it mean?
<topyli> Pauliax: you should not stay on this channel because the business is done
<topyli> ray24 is mocking me for having no kids in -ot. i dont want to do anything myself. he's been an ass before towards others too
<topyli> might want to watch
<Jordan_U> topyli: I don't think it's apropriate for an Ubuntu op to be calling people names, however apt they may be.
<topyli> Jordan_U: agreed, sorry. this is a logged channel too, to make it worse
<Corey> My issues are never dealt with, ergo I never part. :-)
<topyli> :)
<topyli> you took the job, there is very little hope
<galamar> does anyone know what the backtrack ops channel is?
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #backtrack-linux list
<bazhang> galamar, ^
<galamar> okay thank you....
<bazhang> np
<galamar> also you may have to kick me cause I dont know how to close the irssi channel windows. but let me get that command first 2 seconds.
<Flannel> galamar: /wc or /part (wc is window close)
<galamar> ok ty
<galamar> i can not see the room I need because my screen is to short. is there any way someone can tell me it... and sorry for un-ubuntu related questions.
<galamar> or maybe a way to display that list differently?
<Flannel> galamar: page-up and page-down work in irssi.  If they don't due ot your terminal, alt-p and alt-n work for previous/next pages.
<Flannel> but the command bazhang gave you will give you a list of operators, not a channel.
<Flannel> galamar: I don't see an operator channel, so a list of operators for you to message privately is likely the best route of support if you can't get in touch with one in the backtrack channel.
<galamar> oh is there a command to list rooms related to bt5?
<Flannel> galamar: /msg alis list #backtrack*
<galamar> okay ty I will leave now
<bazhang> <Joe0006> bazhang is there an http debuger in ubuntu?   <-- does that make sense?
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> that PPA link is fairly visible
<rww> can't wait for oneiric to come out so we can just tell them to use that
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> no idea what encryption error he is referring to
<rww> gnome-keyring password prompts, maybe?
<rww> or wifi password?
<bazhang> <EKUriox> what is the root default password
<bazhang> he's just not listening
<rww> that's okay, now the not listening goes both ways.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from paulo)
<reinis> wtf is this channel
<reinis> I was trying to join #ubuntu
<oCean> reinis: this is the operator channel
<reinis> why am I ending up here when I do /join #ubuntu
<reinis> 21:35 -!- #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<oCean> well, there might be a ban-forward from that channel to here
<oCean> oh but you left!
<oCean> tsss
<charlie-tca> but they will return, won't they ;)
<oCean> maybe, in that case, it's BT 40397
<Myrtti> oCean: you've played too much minecraft
<Tm_Tr> how so?
<Myrtti> "tsss"
<rww> oCean is green and looks like :{
<robinetd> Someone might want to check in on #ubuntu-offtopic, goddard is now talking about his genitals.
<Guest84747> i am
<robinetd> K. Not sure who you are though.
<rww> robinetd: LjL
<rww> allegedly
<robinetd> He's an op? :o
<rww> robinetd: yes
 * robinetd runs away
<rww> robinetd: I'm his mentor. It's hilarity all around.
<rww> Guest84747: speaking of which, I haven't mentored you in a while. Don't not not not not not not not not kickban the entire channel.
<Guest84747> rww: does mentoring duty includes shoulder to cry upon
<rww> Guest84747: if I had shoulders, which I don't, because I'm a robot.
<mneptok> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/gimages/killbots_want_peace.jpg
#ubuntu-ops 2011-08-21
<Jordan_U> I just got a PM from mewkat.
<Myrtti> !behelpful > urlin2u
<elky> I don't know it's a quality that one possesses.
<bazhang> grub has a repo?
<ikonia> nope
<bazhang> odd questions from pointedarrow/sharparrow
<ikonia> yes
<IdleOne> bazaar?
<ikonia> I hate calling kernel modules "drivers"
<bazhang> <DXBLouie> bazhang, i removed gnome3 without having to reinstall ubuntu
<bazhang> wonder how long that will remain stable
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * mneptok and Ted Ts'o had a mutual GNOME3 hatefest at LinuxCon
<ikonia> ?
<mneptok> not a fan
<mneptok> and neither is Ted
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> he's been complaining
<mneptok> so we comiserated. until Linus asked to to stop, and changed the subject to suba diving.
<mneptok> *scube
<mneptok> hhrsdiughshgareiohgvbbsvdjgorjhb
<Myrtti> !floodbots > Vidalia
<mneptok> Myrtti: got your request, but been busy with LinuxCon all week. sorry. i'll deal this week.
<Myrtti> mneptok: ♥
<mneptok> *muah*
<Myrtti> no worries tho
<mneptok> thanks
<oly562> can someone tell me why i am banned from ubuntu?
<rww> one sec
<oly562> if so, i need help with an issue.
<oly562> was it you rww?
<rww> oly562: no, it was ikonia. I'm looking up the ban log.
<oly562> i wasnt even talking in ubuntu yesterday
<oly562> ikonia? i havent heard from they op in a year
<oly562> whats up?
<ikonia> hello
<oly562> me and him go way back
 * rww passes off to ikonia
<oly562> so what happened in ubuntu ?
<oly562> you just saw me in there?
<ikonia> pretty much yes, your same olod routine
<oly562> figured you would ban me from something i did year ago?
<ikonia> the users of #ubuntu don't need your attitude any more,
<oly562> no, paste the entire convo, as i have no idea what i did wrong
<oly562> no, you dont speak for everyone
<oly562> you speak for yourself and a few of your buddies
<oly562> i do quite well helping users on ubuntu quite often, your mistaken, again
<ikonia> oly562: you're banned, that's not going to change at this time. I can give you the appeals link if you wish to appeal it
<oly562> paste bin what happend, i dont like people who just dont like me and then ban me for no reason
<oly562> nah, you and i had an issue long time ago, and you were forced to let me back in
<ikonia> oly562: it's not for no reason, everytime you are in the channel, your attitude stinks
<oly562> you hold a grudge lol
<oly562> i know your type
<ikonia> no, I don't
<ikonia> ok - this conversation is over, bye
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<oly562> im waiting for the pastebin
<oly562> actually there isnt one,,, ill check the logs myself yesterday and paste here for further review
<oly562> bbiab
<rww> Step (1) and (2) evidently failed. I am another operator, and I agree with ikonia, so there goes step (3). Please feel free to go talk to the IRCC.
<oly562> im not even in the logs !
<oly562> like i said, your holding a grudge. i was told how to "behave" and i havent done anything wrong in that room... i want you to paste what i said,, now
<ikonia> please follow the appeals process and the IRC council can discuss this with me if they feel I have placed the ban without cause
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<oly562> are you nuts?
<ikonia> please follow the process. This conversation is over.
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<ikonia> you can keep saying that and it will get you banned here
<knome> please.
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<oly562> investigae knome
<oly562> there is nothing in the logs
<tsimpson> oly562: stop that
<tsimpson> oly562: I suggest you follow the appeals process, as there has been no resolution in here
<oly562> tsimpson: there is nothing in the logs? why was i banned, i didnt say anything... your following what is being said, pastebin the logs.
 * rww facepalms
<oly562> fuck you rww
<oly562> pussy
<rww> This is a really good illustration of the point I made the other day about oly562 having anti-authority issues.
<mrmist> He came across well ;)
<oCean> <schijnndraeff> Oops, sorry.  I didn't see my message posted - how many clients have that particular problem?
<rww> scrolled up, maybe? otherwise, none that I know of
<rww> shrug. if they don't do it again...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL2 said: !no se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no se is <reply> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Jordan_U> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<LjL> @logthehellin
<Jordan_U> I need to leave and lynx____ isn't responding to PMs, could someone else try and PM them and unquiet them after they respond or some reasonable period?
<Myrtti> seems to have stopped spamming
<Flannel> We're not +z
<Flannel> but yes, it does.
<rww> since they quit with a cussful quit message, yes, I would assume they stopped :P
<Flannel> I missed it
<Success> hey guys i got banned by mistake
<Success> guys can u unban me on ubuntu i went in there as ubuntuuser cuz i thought no one had it and i didnt feel like logging in but when i went in with that name i got banned so i switched back to success my real name and logged in and im banned now so can u unban me plz
<Flannel> Success: Howdy.
<Flannel> Success: It sees you were banned a few days ago for an outburst regarding texas.  Do you remember this?
<Success> oh that..
<Success> i forgot abt that. sry
<Success> what do i have to do to get unbanned im rlly sry
<Flannel> Success: So, basically, you randomly brought up Texas, yelled about it, and then used profanity and some obscene statements at some guy.
<Success> no lol i didnt bring it up some other guy did he was like texas is.. bad names/words and i was like no its not n other bad stuff to him and yeaa
<Flannel> Success: those aren't things we encourage in our channels.  Are you familiar with our IRC guidelines and the Code of Conduct?
<Success> yes
<Flannel> No, he didn't say anything about texas until you yelled about them not forgetting it.  And after he said "fuck texas", we spoke with him about that too, so your outburst wasn't warranted.
<Flannel> Success: alright, You're familiar with them, but I'd feel more comfortable if you re-read the guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines just in case there's something you forgot
<Success> ok ty ubuntu friends brb then.. well i might have to go in a minute but ima go read
<Flannel> Success: Alright, if you have to leave, come back once you've read it and we'll remove the ban.
<tony_> rww sucks
<Myrtti> that's not a constructive way of starting a discussion, now is it?
<tony_> IT IS
<rww> snort
<tony_> ?
<LjL> tony_: are you willing to discuss this without name calling?
<tony_> ahhh shur
<tony_> lol
<tony_> can u tell me what --- for 1 thing
<tony_> ok well c u
<tony_> bye
<rww> aww, just switched to a real computer to go through it with him and am getting PM abuse :(
<Myrtti> classy
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-13
<chu> Anyone care to pop into #ubuntu for a second?
<ubottu> L3top called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<cprofitt> hey all
<bazhang> hi
<elky> if mr sparky shows up here, someone give him a lecture about how racism is bad, since he just tried to tell chu that trailerpark people in california are "indians"
<LordOfTime> someone should watch WHAT_UP if he comes back, he was being extremely counterproductive and trolling in #ubuntu.
<AtomicSpark> Random.
<jagginess> AcidRain has been banned on perl and is trolling on #ubuntu
<bazhang> DFrostedWang, how can we help you
<chu> Hey speak of the devil - hello ikonia :)
<ikonia> ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, islandmonkey said: !try is You might not of made it, but at least you tried!
<bazhang> chakra is arch?
<bioterror> yes and no
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> so a kind of arch MINT
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> lives it's own life
<jussi> its a MUTANT!
<DJones> You called?
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> DJones: no, you are an extreme mutant, sorry
<jussi> :P
<bioterror> Toxic Avenger?
<DJones> Thank you, its nice to know my talents are appreciated
<DJones> bioterror: Only when I eat baked beans
<Psi-Jack> <Psi-Jack> !beer test
<Psi-Jack> * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to test
<Psi-Jack> Noticing of an auto-responder bot. ;)
<mneptok> CTCPs as mIRC. which really says nothing.
<Unit193> heh, I was right, it is MIRC.
<Psi-Jack> heh
<Psi-Jack> Anyways, laters. ;)
<IdleOne> DFrostedWang: Can I help you with something?
<DFrostedWang> No, my client auto joins
<DFrostedWang> Sorry
<Unit193> IdleOne: bf in k-ot
<IdleOne> yeah, I don't have access to change it
<ubottu> logitechdude called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <dylan> Dr_willis: whoops I rm rf'd /!
<bazhang> apparently thinks that's funny
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-14
<bazhang> <d2_> this google u speak of,
<bazhang> <d2_> tell me more
<cprofitt> bazhang: it is a small insignifcant company that will never rival Microsoft and is likley to go out of business like Apple
<cprofitt> :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<jigsaw433> ubuntu is a fucking piece of shit
<jigsaw433> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> jigsaw433 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<iToast> "* Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<iToast> so bazhang decided to change my +q to a +b?
<iToast> I already knew He was going to make sure my ticket got no further.
<iToast> Can I talk to a oper.
<iToast> Elky?
<iToast> Corey,?
<iToast> I'd like to speak to a oper about this as this is abuse at this point.
<IdleOne> if by oper you mean staff, they can't help you.
<iToast> yes.
<iToast> Staff's are opers...
<iToast> IRC Terms Staffer = Network admin Oper = Channel admin
<IdleOne> send an email to the IRCC and they will get to it ASAP. we channel ops have no access to the IRCC email.
<iToast> I emailed IRCC
<IdleOne> now be patient
<iToast> I also tried to get the +q removed in here but he told me to leave the channel if I having nothign further
<iToast> as I explained to another op how it's oppinion +q'd
<iToast> Now he's raised it to a +b over him not liking my oppinion.
<IdleOne> right, you tried to resolve the +q and were not satisfied with the outcome. You emailed the IRCC, now wait for them to reply.
<iToast> The reason I sent the email is I couldn't get another op when he wanted me to leave
<IdleOne> Well you got me now.
<IdleOne> I am telling you the +q/+b will not be removed until the IRCC has reviewed the issue.
<iToast> That's a first. I get a op that's not a friend of the op who issued the command.
<iToast> So how long does it take on average to get a reply or even a view on the ticket.
<iToast> hey gry !
<IdleOne> all depends.
<IdleOne> We are volunteers, there is no schedule.
<iToast> I wish canacole could have paid workers be OP's in these channels.
<IdleOne> You think that would make it easier for you to get unbanned?
<iToast> Any abuse / disputes like this could result in them loosing their job, so there would NEVER be a oppinion based +q or +b
<iToast> No, I think it would make sure a OP has a STRONG NON OPPINION based reason for their actions.
<IdleOne> all +q and +b are opinion based, you just happen to disagree with the opinion.
<iToast> No they are not.
<iToast> They are based on rule breaking and abuse...
<iToast> That'd be like a Freendode staffer banning you because they don't like your name
<IdleOne> iToast: I can see we aren't going to get anywhere. I suggest you wait patiently for the ircc to reply to your email. give them at least 72 hours to reply.
<iToast> IDK why It had to be elevated to ircc...
<IdleOne> because you disagree with the judgement of the op and wanted to complain to someone in charge.
<iToast> I wanted a whole DIFFERENT op to deal with it.
<IdleOne> the ircc are the people in charge.
<iToast> I wish the IRC ops were paid workers.
<IdleOne> So do we.
<IdleOne> not going to happen.
<iToast> I said paid workers, not the same ops now.
<iToast> even if it was the same ops not everyone would be hired.
<IdleOne> also, I am a whole different op and I agree with the decision bazhang took
<iToast> Would you like to explain how come?
<IdleOne> because we have the same opinions.
<iToast> How so.
<IdleOne> usually
<iToast> He banned me as I said I think people should have to try and help themselfs before they come to the IRC channel
<iToast> So you think everyone should be spoon fed and not try anything on their own?
<iToast> The problem the guy was having was a quick google away but you guys treat it like "GOOGLE FU"
<iToast> I even answered his question.
<iToast> I'm probably going to get a +Q here for thinking people should help themselfs first.
<IdleOne> nope, but I'm going to ask you to part the channel and wait for the ircc to respond to your email.
<iToast> Same thing bazhang did. Asked me to leave as there was a differing oppinion... and it was abuse over a oppinion.
<iToast> I'l be in #ubuntu-social
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1509 users, 3 overflows, 1512 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 3 overflows, 1516 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 3 overflows, 1516 limit))
<bazhang> smartboy is awfully trigger happy with the bot
<IdleOne> he's trying to gain points towards membership...
<bazhang> yikes
<IdleOne> I haven't really been paying attention but from what I see he is not really that helpful. He's trying though.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1515 users, 4 overflows, 1518 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1514 users, 3 overflows, 1517 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1517 users, 4 overflows, 1521 limit))
<bazhang> doing a lot of /me after flagging others for ot is not impressive
<IdleOne> indeed
<bazhang> and redirecting to -server? that seemed out of the blue
<IdleOne> well, it kinda sorta makes sense if you don't read the entire question and try to be first to answer
<bazhang> and know nothing about the subject matter at hand, yeah
<IdleOne> hehe
<bazhang> <lskaglsd> ESAD.
<IdleOne> haven't seen that one in a long time
<IdleOne> bazhang: could you please tell andrew to knock it off with the ot comments. coming from me it will just be the police abusing him.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (xubuntu appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Guest81857 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<knome> o.O
<ubottu> extrasolar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> IdleOne, sorry, had to be away for a bit, missed it. that was andrewh92 or so I am guessing
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1594 users, 2 overflows, 1596 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1596 users, 2 overflows, 1598 limit))
<alexm> we have a user in #ubuntu-cat who has many connections and it's been flooding the channel for a few days
<alexm> e.g. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/08/13/%23ubuntu-cat.html
<alexm> all those jaume_off* are connected from the same ip
<alexm> i was going to ban the ip but i'd like to hear what you think first
<Tm_T> ban the ip if it fits
<alexm> ok, thanks, will do and will try to contact the individual behind the bot
<bazhang> "I know this is totally offtopic, BUT..."
<bazhang> apart from irssi and weechat, ircii is the only terminal based irc client I can seem to find
<bazhang> <smartboyhw> I'm wondering: If I'm contributing to Ubuntu Studio, should I apply membership via the normal Ubuntu board or Xubuntu board?
<bazhang> <DonD> my server is being used in a botnet, my isp have called me and will soon block my internet connection, how can i fix it?
<bazhang> I guess asking if it's ubuntu-server would be a propos
<cprofitt> bazhang: did the issue with the botnet get resolved?
<DJones> I think the only advise they were given was to reinstall, the only other thing they asked was how to avoid it in future
<bazhang> yep, pretty much
<cprofitt> I just talked with him... for the last 30 minnutes
<cprofitt> it looks like he has IRC traffic coming from his server... and exposed SSH to the Internet w/o properly securing it.
<cprofitt> I gave him links to a few things to secure it... and advised him a reinstall is wise when you do not know what has been done to your box
<bazhang> ouchie
<bazhang> I love it when users say they have tried "everything"
<mneptok> they say that, and yet i still have a pen full of goats, and clean, unstained altars.
<bazhang> :0
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> bazhang: they have tried everything they know of...
<cprofitt> its a limited set of information, or in some cases, none that they are choosing from
<bazhang> cprofitt, he never did get back with the pastebin of what commands in "everything" he tried
<bazhang> heh yeah
<cprofitt> I think he was a bit nervous that I was a hacker at first...
<cprofitt> he was very tight with information... then when I told him I did not have enough to really help him and sent him towards the forums he pasted some information tht helped a bit
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, Chamunks said: !factoid is apt-fast its a tiny script which needs axel, also tiny. This script will allow you to help reduce load on servers and speed up your downloads by splitting the apt-get update loads across many sources available to you.  A good ppa to install that works is. https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/stable
<Chamunks> I posted !apt-fast to ubottu it was a quick dirty factoid but its the best I can do for the moment.
<bazhang> Chamunks, thanks.
<bazhang> that was odd
<bazhang> Chamunks, was there anything else?
<Chamunks> bazhang, um just in the !java community docs theres no 64 bit stuff for java6 granted its a depricated version it would be nice to include that howto.
<Chamunks> but thats all for this time.
<bazhang> Chamunks, ok. please don't idle here as we like to keep the channel free as per the /topic
<Chamunks> thats fine I've never submitted a factoid before.
<Chamunks> just wanted to know how it all went and wasnt sure if there was more.
<Chamunks> cheers
<Chamunks> bazhang, unless there is or any guidelines I should try and follow with !factoids n such.
<bazhang> Chamunks, that's ok, it will be considered.
<knome> :)
<Chamunks> ok fair enough
<bazhang> <jhojho> hello. so which channel do I join to request changes to a precise package?
<chu> So, I just said "bugger" in #u-o and vibhav asked if it was an o4o word. I didn't think so, but for conforimation...
<elky> yes and no.
<elky> the most o4o would be explaining what it means.
<elky> most people from places that know what it is, aren't going to see it as an attacking curse.
<elky> but it is a curse
<elky> so, use your better judgement here, and rememeber that vibhav gets annoyed if you link to a blog post with the s-word in it.
<chu> Oh, to be honest, I'm not terribly concerned if vibhav finds it offensive per se, but it would be a bit odd if I wasn't praticing what I preached.
<chu> I have no issue refraining from using that word (or others, like "crap" for instance) if others feel that, at least for the sake of completeness, we shouldn't, but I wanted to get some further insight.
<elky> i'd be avoiding having to explain what it means, personally.
<chu> Yeah, I won't be doing that.
<Tm_T> chu: say "pannahinen" instead
<J1SP> I am unable to chat in #ubuntu some reason.
<J1SP> I am in the channel but unable to type anything...
<J1SP> "[01:01] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<Flannel> J1SP: You're a webchat user and you changed nicks once you were in the channel.
<Flannel> J1SP: You can either change nicks back, or leave/rejoin #ubuntu with the new nick.
<J1SP> so if I change my nickname after I join I can't chat unless I rejoin?
<Flannel> J1SP: Because you're a webchat user.  The bots set exempts on the nick you joined with, it's an anti-spam thing (webchat tends to be abused), so yes.
<J1SP> ok thanks.
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, davidgul said: ubottu : this is the error i gut The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gcj-jre : Depends: gcj-4.6-jre (>= 4.6.3-1~) but it is not going to be installed E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<ubottu> In ubottu, wavm said: hey.... what is a mountpoint?
<cprofitt> morning
<bazhang> * savior (~savior@c-50-130-144-247.hsd1.nm.comcast.net)
<bazhang> augh
 * mneptok grrrs
<mneptok> i expect better from my state.
<IdleOne> crlcan81 in #u appears to only want to rant and not actually get any help. /me is out for a bit.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1727 users, 4 overflows, 1731 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1736 users, 3 overflows, 1739 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1733 users, 7 overflows, 1740 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-16
<iToast> Still no message from IRCC...
<iToast> its augest 15 and the message was sent on the 12'th
<bazhang> it's been just a day or so
<iToast> "Create Date:	2012/08/12 6:30 am"
<bazhang> no need to report here
<iToast> I was told it will take ~3 days for a rely
<bazhang> just wait til they respond
<iToast> reply*
<IdleOne> iToast: I told you to wait at least 3 days
<IdleOne> I didn't say it would take 3 days
<iToast> I've waited 3 days and nothing...
<iToast> Seems like my ticket is ignored :|
<IdleOne> emails are responded to in the order they come and when the IRCC members have time.
<IdleOne> They volunteer just like the rest of us.
<iToast> I thought they were paid...
<iToast> :|
<IdleOne> they aren't.
<bazhang> no...
<iToast> How come there are volenteers for ops is the real question.
<bazhang> and not one for this channel
<IdleOne> The real question is why you are unable to follow the channel guidelines
<IdleOne> anyway, the IRCC will respond as soon as they can.
<iToast> "IdleOne> The real question is why you are unable to follow the channel guidelines"
<iToast> I didn't know it was agaisnt hte rules and didnt' repeat the action.
<iToast> I was muted based on oppinion
<IdleOne> iToast: opinion is spelled with one p
<iToast> Or I'd have been muted instead of spoken to.
<iToast> IdleOne, bad habit.
<IdleOne> Well you have a history of being off topic and not following the guidelines since Oct 2011. I have a hard time believing that you have never been given a link to the guidelines in all this time
<iToast> I've been given many links
<iToast> Some of them even try and tell users how the internet is to be used and not used
<IdleOne> So, the mute/ban will remain. There is no need for you to come here every couple of days. When the IRCC has time they will answer your email.
<iToast> The mute / ban was over opppinion not rules.
<iToast> as i've started many times. Just reading the IRC log when it happened even shows that.
<iToast> Still being a +o makes you more trustable then logs to most people :|
<IdleOne> it is my opinion that the rules were enforced properly by bazhang. You dispute this ruling and that is your right. Now wait for the IRCC to respond.
<iToast> "it is my opinion that the rules were enforced properly by bazhang."
<iToast> Did you read the log?
<IdleOne> I did.
<iToast> Clearly not.
<IdleOne> you got muted for arguing your opinion of the rule.
<iToast> i said its my oppinion.
<iToast> I didnt repeat it and having a oppinion doesn't violate the rules
<IdleOne> and it is our opinion that you are wrong.
<iToast> Its my oppinon he's in the wrong.
<IdleOne> fine. wait for the IRCC to decide.
<iToast> I'm just going to go on the assumption you are his friend.
<IdleOne> but keep in mind that past history does come into consideration. Our ops don't go about banning people for no reason.
<iToast> "Our ops don't go about banning people for no reason." Oppisite day?
<IdleOne> iToast: This discussion is over. Please part the channel and patiently wait for the IRCC response.
<iToast> IdleOne, You say that because oyu know your pal is in the wrong.
<iToast> Friendship > Being Biased...
<IdleOne> I say it because I am tired of explaining the same thing over and over to you.
<iToast> Amazing not +q'd here for having a oppinion.
<iToast> Can I atleast get a estimated time when I'l get a reply?
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> between right now and Dec 31
<IdleOne> 2012
<iToast> ...
<iToast> I'm surprised I'm not +q'd or +b'd here
<iToast> if you want me im in #defocus and I'l speak freely there as it's a open land.
<IdleOne> iToast: have you tried to join #ubuntu in the past 3 days?
<iToast> Finally removed.
<IdleOne> you were never banned
<IdleOne> Get out now and don't make me have to ban you for real :)
<iToast> I was.
<iToast> It told me i as banned every time I tried to join.
<iToast> 3_3
<bazhang> cloaking to bypass the ban
<IdleOne> iToast: Please do not idle in here.
<iToast> I got busy in another channel.
<IdleOne> What do you need?
<iToast> I just wanted to say something
<iToast> I'm insulted by this "<bazhang> you  just cloaked to bypass it" as I'm always cloaked by Freenode by default.
<bazhang> and the gateway overrides it
<iToast> That's like accusing me of evading a ban to use in your argument against me and is wrong.
<IdleOne> iToast: Please just stop.
<iToast> IdleOne, I got accused of ban evaded witch wont help my argument
<iToast> bazhang, I always use irc.freenode.net and always get cloaked.
<IdleOne> There is no argument, you are no longer banned.
<iToast> I'm +q'd.
<IdleOne> you are not
<bazhang> yes.
<iToast> "* #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel"
<IdleOne> you can speak in #ubuntu
<bazhang> IdleOne, he is +q
<iToast> iToast> test
<iToast> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<iToast> <iToast> test
<iToast> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<iToast> <iToast> etst
<iToast> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<IdleOne> so why am I able to see what he posted earlier?
<iToast> I really need to remove the \r\n to prevent flood.
<iToast> IdleOne, I was unmuted then remuted.
<bazhang> cloaking to bypass a +q is not a valid method of resolving this
<iToast> bazhang, says I evaded it with a cloak.
<iToast> I didn't.
<IdleOne> bazhang: I see.
<iToast> My cloak is always on.
<bazhang> remove with a gateway client, and you are +q
<iToast> Letme find out the day I got my cloak
<iToast> what gateway client?!
<iToast> I'm finding out the date.
<bazhang> iToast, no need.
<bazhang> you were on the gateway client, got removed.
<bazhang> that gets a +q
<bazhang> you rejoin with a different irc client, this time the cloak is there
<iToast> "different irc client,"
<bazhang> not a valid method of resolving the +q
<iToast> anyone client I've used still gives my cloak.
<iToast> I only started to use HexChat AFTER the initial +q.
<bazhang> not the gateway one, no
<iToast> It told me i was cloaked.
<bazhang> you are welcome to confirm in #freenode  , that in fact the gateway overrides a cloak
<iToast> Yes but you're saying I used a cloak to evade on purpose.
<bazhang> the +q was put on as you are using a different irc client, which is cloaked.
<bazhang> no change
<iToast> Yes but you are acting like I was trying to evade.
<bazhang> iToast, you have set an appeal in motion. there is no resolution here .
<iToast> "<bazhang> iToast, you have set an appeal in motion. there is no resolution here ." It never had to go this far.
<bazhang> iToast, you have done step one, which is visit this channel. follow the rest of the steps as step one is over.
<iToast> I have to wait months basically to get a -q over a oppinion based +q.
<iToast> I also asked others by creating a *what if* kind of situation about this
<iToast> they agreed'd with me.
<iToast> Outsiders with no inlook into the problem... It never actually had to be this big of a issue
<bazhang> iToast, please dont idle here. step one is completed. wait patiently for a response from the IRCC. Thanks.
<iToast> Well I have to waste 2 - 3 months waiting for a -q.... over a oppinion based +q that won't be delt with
<elky> He is aware what an "opinion" is, yes?
<Tm_T> hohum
<chu> elky: Are you around?
<elky> yup?
<chu> elky: AtomicSpark has queried me, he has explained both *why* he was banned in the first place, and the he understands he walks extremely close to the border in regards to the channel rules. But, I don't think it's up to me whether or not to accept his apology. It's not up to me whether or not to remove the ban. So, I'll leave it to you, is that alright?
<AtomicSpark> elky: Around?
<elky> Yes
<AtomicSpark> So chu explained what happened the other day (a query would have been nice, since apparently I don't get kick messages with quassel and much confusion was had) and I do see how my random comments can be contrived as being racist and I know I've had issues with that in the past. So I apologise, and understand, etc.
<elky> AtomicSpark, how are you going to stop future infractions from happening?
<AtomicSpark> Well I think I'm going to try to refrain from my usual random comments and be more constructive from now on. I do appreciate the leniency I have been given to in the past, although most probably don't agree with it. I'd continue but I'd feel that would come across as "sucking up" at that point.
<chu> AtomicSpark: So, I'm not entirely convinced you *will* change. So, I'm willing to keep an eye on what you say in the channel. So, at best you could consider yourself with a short probation period here.
<chu> However, if elky is fine with the above. I will remove the ban.
<bazhang> the "security team" ?
<elky> chu, i'll wait for AtomicSpark's response to you first, I think
<AtomicSpark> elky: A probation period would probably do me some good.
<elky> chu, ok, lift it. I have to go wash this dye out
<AtomicSpark> elky: Wonderful, thank you.
<AtomicSpark> I was starting to feel the IRC withdrawl itch. :\
<chu> Thanks elky.
<bazhang> <vicap> my ubuntu 12.04 installation seems to have encountered some turbulence overnight
<bazhang> sounds like a flight
<mneptok> Please return your seat backs and tray tables to their upright and locked positions.
 * Fuchs gnaws on some random cables
<mneptok> Ladies and gentlemen, this is the flight deck. We've got some user-maintained PPAs in our scheduled flight path. We're turning the seat belt sign back on. Please do retake your seats. Crew, prepare the cabin.
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !repositories is <reply> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu    ## removed outdated links. setup instructions are in the second link.
<ubottu> bzzzz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dildo_anus appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bioterror> nice nickname
<iToast> Wow, this is a first. No Thumbs.
<iToast> Just checking because I was curious.
<Jordan_U> Thumbs?
<IdleOne> thumbs is a staffer
<IdleOne> he doesn't idle here
<Fuchs> now that is news to me. Anyway, night.
<jagginess> harris is trolling
<IdleOne> oh, my bad. thumbs isn't a staffer but he is often helping in #freenode
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-17
<Jordan_U> cc11rocks seems awefully confused, and I can't figure out how to un-confuse them.
<bazhang> lordie that looks like a complicated set up
<aq> hi
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu PerfM cursing / offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> spicemaster was jungli?
 * gnomefreak thought i banned him for a long time.  brb smoke
<gnomefreak> bazhang: is he causing trouble again?
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not that  I have seen
<gnomefreak> k
<ubottu> In ubottu, rangz said: but that is not working the STA drivers are not working
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rangz said: ubottu:that is not working. I am not able to see any drivers in my additional drivers
<Flannel> well, that doesn't raise any alarms or anything...
<AlanBell> bkerensa: o/
<groupcat> fyi
<groupcat> 12:59 -!- Learn_bot [~Learn_bot@h184.179.191.173.dynamic.ip.windstream.net]
<groupcat> 12:59 -!-  ircname  : Please notice that Im not logging anything Im a py
<groupcat> 12:59 -!-  channels : #ubuntu
<groupcat> I had to kickban that from some other channels
<mneptok> what's with the cell* clients in #u?
<DJones> I wondered that last night, don't think I've seen any of them speak
<mneptok> same here. saw them yesterday, and was reminded when they all cruised back in after the netsplit./
 * mneptok contemplates a preemptive +b and -ops forward on cell*
<mneptok> opinions?
<DJones> They haven't said anything and their ip/host doesn't show up in the ban tracker, the bots picked up on the mass join yesterday and flagged it up in the monitor channel
<vibhav> can anybody ask areallygayuserna to change his nick
<vibhav> ?
<Tm_T> vibhav: can you?
<vibhav> Tm_T: sure
 * bkerensa waves AlanBell 
<AlanBell> bkerensa: I updated the ops trigger, you can probably update factoids too
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Oh How? I would love to update some factoids :)
<AlanBell> um, lets pick a harmless one
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> !Juju
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> that should be a factoid
<bkerensa> :)
<AlanBell> well that should totally exist
<Pici> so: !juju is <reply> Something about juju
<bkerensa> !juju is Juju is a DevOps platform. Through the use of charms, juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices. You can use them unmodified, or easily change and connect them to fit your needs. Deploying a charm is similar to installing a package on Ubuntu: ask for it and it's there, remove it and it's completely gone.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, bkerensa said: !juju is Juju is a DevOps platform. Through the use of charms, juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices. You can use them unmodified, or easily change and connect them to fit your needs. Deploying a charm is similar to installing a package on Ubuntu: ask for it and it's there, remove it and it's completely gone.
<bkerensa> !juju
<AlanBell> ah, right it didn't obey your command
<bkerensa> :D
<DJones> Needs somebody with bot wrangling ability to add it doesn't it
 * bkerensa slaps ubottu with a bamboo switch :P
<AlanBell> try now?
<bkerensa> !juju is Juju is a DevOps platform. Through the use of charms, juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices. You can use them unmodified, or easily change and connect them to fit your needs. Deploying a charm is similar to installing a package on Ubuntu: ask for it and it's there, remove it and it's completely gone.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, bkerensa said: !juju is Juju is a DevOps platform. Through the use of charms, juju provides you with shareable, re-usable, and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices. You can use them unmodified, or easily change and connect them to fit your needs. Deploying a charm is similar to installing a package on Ubuntu: ask for it and it's there, remove it and it's completely gone.
<bkerensa> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<bkerensa> !juju
<Flannel> You'll want to include <reply>, thats probably a little on the long side, and it also has zero substance.  Factoids aren't places for marketspeak.
 * bkerensa will re-write in non marketspeak
<AlanBell> ubottu: @admin capability add bkerensa encyclopedia
<ubottu> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> I did that in PM and it succeeded
<bkerensa> !juju is <reply> a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, bkerensa said: !juju is <reply> a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<bkerensa> !juju
<Flannel> bkerensa: "foo is bar" means that when you type !foo, it responds with "foo is bar", if you type !FOO it responds with "FOO is bar", if you use "!foo is <reply> Foo is bar" then when you type !foo, or !FOO, or (some other aliased one) it responds with "foo is bar" always.
<AlanBell> grr
<Flannel> bkerensa: If ubottu echos it here like it's doing, it's not actually being set.
<bkerensa> kk
<Flannel> bkerensa: everything after the <reply> is the only thing shown.
<Flannel> You'll see what I mean once you can actually use it :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, bkerensa said: !juju is <reply>  Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<Flannel> but that last one would... yeah.
<Flannel> that last one (now) is the right way.
 * DJones suggests a change of wording, Juju is an open source....
<Flannel> It'd be plainly obvious if you had edit capabilities already :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, bkerensa said: !juju is <reply>  Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<AlanBell> one more try bkerensa
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins documentation here
<AlanBell> fairly sure you are an editor now
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ^^^
 * mneptok slithers back under the floorboards
<ubottu> In ubottu, bkerensa said: !juju is <reply>  Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<bkerensa> AlanBell: :D
<bkerensa> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> !juju
<MrChrisDruif> Oh bkerensa....<_<"
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: what did I do wrong?
<bkerensa> :D
<mneptok> bkerensa: if you don't login, what prevents ANYONE from editing factoids?
<bkerensa> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<AlanBell> \o/
<mneptok> bkerensa: you have tried adding without logging in. you have not tried it now that you have logged in.
<mneptok> or yes, you have.
<AlanBell> then you can use the other commands to edit factoids
<mneptok> ubottu: no !juju is <reply>i got my mojo workin'.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !juju yet, mneptok
<bkerensa> AlanBell: cool
<bkerensa> :D
<mneptok> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<mneptok> ubottu: no !juju is <reply>i got my mojo workin'.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !juju yet, mneptok
<mneptok> that is quite interesting.
<AlanBell> !no juju is something to do with witchcraft
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !juju
<ubottu> juju is something to do with witchcraft
<AlanBell> now you can fix it again ;)
<bkerensa> !juju
<ubottu> Juju is a open source devops platform created to allow rapid deployment of applications in the cloud
<AlanBell> mneptok: you don't put the ! in front of the factoid after !no
<AlanBell> yay
<bkerensa> AlanBell: is there a way to delete a factoid?
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> you can tell it to forget
<AlanBell> but it kind of remembers that it forgot it
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdAwpPpovdQ
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-18
<Corey> Lovely!  "Wiki surge protection."
<Corey> I've hit four wiki pages in the last half hour.  I'm the only one home.
<Corey> Filtering problem, or ridiculously low limit?
<Corey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ <-- that working for anyone else?
<bioterror> Surge protection
<bioterror> Warning:
<bioterror> You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time.
<bazhang> Surge protection
<bioterror> Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got.
<bioterror> When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer time!
<bioterror> so yes, it's not working ;)
<bazhang> interpol is on the way
<bazhang> :0
<bioterror> not the first time ubuntu's wiki is causing problems :-)
<bioterror> the one and only page which I hate to edit
<Corey> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out the canonically correct way to set up pam_ldap
<bioterror> Corey, I bet it will require lots of this: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/393913_10151112676893469_1033769409_n.jpg ;)
<bioterror> I've never much configured ldap, but what I've heard it's quite understandably if you have done it few times before and you know what you're doing :-)
<Corey> Ooh, Aeropress.
<bioterror> seems like we have here a friend of good coffee, Corey  ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-08-19
<bazhang> <faousa> i need help with my poutsn
<bazhang> not sure how connect a cable to a desktop computer would get internet for the notebook, absent ics setup
<IdleOne> bazhang: is he just trolling/wasting time? I just got here and already feel that is what he is doing
<bazhang> IdleOne, first BrenRS says his laptop has no internet, then it does. refuses to read anything at all. not sure. either reaaaaaally confused or something else
<IdleOne> I think he is just trolling. Actionparsnip told him to connect the laptop, never told him to connect it to his desktop.
<bazhang> what's the "install button". that seems an odd thing to say
<IdleOne> software centre has a install button
<IdleOne> next to the package desc.
<bazhang> for his laptop
<bazhang> which has no internet connection, or his win7 desktop, that does
<IdleOne> That I don't know
<bazhang> he's not a Mandarin speaker, its just namoramiritebuddha going trigger happy on the word Chinese
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> since when is grub 'funny stuff'
<IdleOne> !list > ace
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: !themes is Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vibhav> I submited this factoid since the freshcode link was 404ed
<Myrtti> you mean freshmeat
<vibhav> bah
<vibhav> freecode*
<vibhav> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vibhav> Myrtti: yes, freshmeat
 * vibhav got confused :(
<Myrtti> so did you search freshcode for themes?
<Myrtti> they might still be there with another name
<vibhav> actually, freecode = freshmeat
<Myrtti> yes, but the link itself points to freshmeat
<vibhav> yup
<Myrtti> very confusing anyway
<vibhav> But its 404ed
<vibhav> Hence, I submitted it to you guys
<Myrtti> yes, but did you search freecode for themes?
 * vibhav checks
<Myrtti> it's not a trick question, I'm just interested did you find anything that I didn't
<vibhav> nope
<vibhav> so, could it be approved?
<Myrtti> so "nope you didn't search" or "nope didn't find anything"
<vibhav> "nope didn't find anything"
<Myrtti> I have to go shopping but someone else might have a look
<Myrtti> if not, I'll have a look if I remember, when I get back
<vibhav> thanks
 * vibhav needs to go somewhere too
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 0 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1511 users, 0 overflows, 1511 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1513 users, 0 overflows, 1513 limit))
<codemaniac> hi mods
<codemaniac> want to take your attention to #ubuntu-in
<codemaniac> there are no mods at #ubuntu-in and people guests swear each other at will
<codemaniac> please make that channel a better place to live in .:)
<mneptok> codemaniac: LoCo channels are not administered by the core ops team. ask in #ubuntu-irc
<codemaniac> mneptok: thanks
 * mneptok bows
<codemaniac> mneptok: wow it a nice gesture
<mneptok> codemaniac: also, you'll want to read the /topic for this channel ;)
<codemaniac> sure , see you guys
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu raphael [raphael] (~raphael@201.25.66.90): raphael  trolling, abusive, foul language
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii-around slides bazhang a fresh coffee and a tasty cookie
<bazhang> <Kaim5> Hi! I'm Kaim5, #ubuntu's channel bot. The funny stuff you see from me, like (n-iCe@SN), are people on other nets. I provide a channel link between this channel on 8 nets.
<bazhang> <Kaim5> To see who else is on the channel, type  !cnlist in the channel.
<Fuchs> yes, how about: no?
<genii-around> Unauthorized bot?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> already removed and banned, have n-ice in PM but no response
<elky> lolwat
<bazhang> n-iCe, hi
<bazhang> n-iCe, you were asked to join here in reference to Kaim5, which claimed to be the #ubuntu channel bot.
<n-iCe> yeah that tcl was made like that, just wanted to link a bot to other #ubuntu network so others can get help, I already removed it from #ubuntu on freenode yours petition
<n-iCe> thanks :)
<bazhang> well, it's been removed from the channel, yes.
<Fuchs> n-iCe: we (staff) had to forward-ban it out of #freende a few minutes ago, I assume this is fixed as well?
<Fuchs> else please have a look at that, thanks :)
<n-iCe> I removed it after you banned, eggdrops needs to be configurated with a .conf, you banned it, but I did remove it from source.
<n-iCe> bot was configurated to join to #ayuda in the other network, I was using the same .conf, he tried to join to #ayuda as well which forwarded to #freenode somehow
<Fuchs> yes, #ayuda here is +if #freenode
<Fuchs> which is expected behaviour. Please be careful with such things.
<Fuchs> anyway, don't want to abuse ubuntu ops space here, sorry :)
<n-iCe> :)
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> have to go
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-12
<rebbecajohnson20> Chanel*
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: That's the link you were given and asked to read, after you were kicked the first time.
<Flannel> If, for some reason, you've lost that link, the page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rebbecajohnson20> I said f... kids and roasted asked me what f... means and I wrote "fuck" then u banned me
<rebbecajohnson20> Hello
<rebbecajohnson20> Are u there
<rebbecajohnson20> Y u do get paid to do this?!
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: We don't get paid.  And why would you think a comment like "fuck kids" would be in-line with the guidelines?
<rebbecajohnson20> Because roasted said I am a kid and I said fuck kids because im not a kid anymore im 12
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Right.  But the guidelines clearly address profanity, and I even specifically told you to keep things family friendly earlier as well.
<rebbecajohnson20> Whatever.. why you said "go find another channel" thats mean its not in guidlines
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: I was simply trying to get you to take your inappropriate comments elsewhere without having to ban you.  I apologise if it came off as mean.
<rebbecajohnson20> Its ok :) but why swearing is not permitted?
<rebbecajohnson20> Do you work at ubuntu?
<rebbecajohnson20> "It came" = "it ejaculated"..
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: As I already explained, there are children in the channel sometimes, or parents with young children, etc, which means to be respectful of them, we should keep the channel family-friendly.
<rebbecajohnson20> Y do you respond so slow?
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Anyway, this isn't a social channel.  Did you have anything else related to your ban you'd like to clarify?
<rebbecajohnson20> You said "it came" and it means"it ejaculated" thats swearing:/
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: That's etymologically/historically accurate, but still, that's the slang usage at best.  "came" can mean plenty of non-dirty things.  But again, did you have any additional questions regarding your ban?
<rebbecajohnson20> Can I get unbanned?
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Not at this time.  No.
<rebbecajohnson20> Ubuntu offtopic is my favourite server
<rebbecajohnson20> Why? :/
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Because as far as I can tell, if I unban you, you'll simply get banned again soon thereafter.  So let's not go through the motions and save everyone the hassle.
<rebbecajohnson20> How old are you?
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: Is there anything else?  If not, please part this channel.  Take some time to read the guidelines and the Code of Conduct, and rejoin here in a week or two after you've let things soak in and are ready to participate in a constructive manner.
<rebbecajohnson20> Please can you just tell me how old are u in a private message?
<Flannel> rebbecajohnson20: I don't see how it's relevant, so no, I can't.  Sorry.  Have a nice day though.
<rebbecajohnson20> Because you ban everybody you must be a young troll :/
<tsimpson> rebbecajohnson20: calling people names is not going to help you
<rebbecajohnson20> Help me with what??
<tsimpson> ...and is only more reason to not lift the ban
<rebbecajohnson20> What reason
<tsimpson> help you not remain banned, that's why you're here
<rebbecajohnson20> .unban rebbecajohnson2001
<rebbecajohnson20> Oops nevermind
<tsimpson> as you aren't going to get unbanned, I suggest you leave and come back when you're feeling more rational
<rebbecajohnson20> What means feeling rational?
<tsimpson> not feeling irrational
<rebbecajohnson20> And what is that?
<rebbecajohnson20> No im gonna have a mental break myself if I will not get unbanned
<tsimpson> that's unfortunate, but there's nothing we can do about it
<rebbecajohnson20> IM A FUCKING SCARY CUNT!
 * Flannel stands on IdleOne's lawn.
<IdleOne> you sir are welcome to stand on my lawn, just don't let the neighbour kids play there
<syko> Hello.
<syko> I was unbanned a few days ago by AlanBell after some moderator placed a false ip-range ban.
<syko> now, I am banned again?
<syko> I never did anything harsh?
<syko> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> syko called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<syko> sorry you guys are afk so :p
<Myrtti> using the ops call is a sign that you could do with a second helping in patience
<syko> yes
<Myrtti> dealing with unbanning isn't an emergency, so please in the future don't use the ops call for it.
<syko> Myrtti: I was unbanned by AlanBell a few days ago because one of your operators placed a false IP-range ban, AlanBell sorted it out though, but now, I am banned from #ubuntu again? * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Myrtti> unsurprisingly I did notice your question earlier, as did all the other ops.
<syko> yea
<Myrtti> however I have a rather important phonecall to make so I don't have time to dwell further into the issue
<syko> oh...
<Tm_T> syko: patience, please
<syko> ok
<Tm_T> syko: looks like you specifically are banned
<Tm_T> syko: you happen to know about that?
<syko> "specifically"
<syko> ?
<syko> Tm_T: AlanBell unbanned me like 2 days ago.
<Tm_T> there's no wide-range bans that preventing you to join #ubuntu but only you
<syko> now, when I tried to enter the channel.
<syko> it says * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<syko> Tm_T: any reason behind that?
<Pricey> @btlogin
<Tm_T> syko: well I kinda asked if you knew, I could remind you though (:
<syko> tm_t: I don't even know why I was banned...
<Tm_T> syko: about three weeks ago, "33:16 <Lanser> Life is like a box of......rm -rf / commands."
<syko> tm_t: lanser was my old alias.
<Tm_T> syko: and?
<syko> and what?
<syko> I was in #ubuntu, and thought to change my nick to Lanser, did /nick Lanser and I got banned.
<Tm_T> well, that line is a reason why you are banned currently
<AlanBell> 11:00 < syko> i joined freenode, and did /join #ubuntu, it says "you have been banned", i never came here but i have been banned ?
<AlanBell> so there was a bit of a lie in that then
<Tm_T> so if you like to join our support channel again, it would be nice to solve those bans
<syko> AlanBell: no
<syko> how can I solve those bans ?
<AlanBell> the big ban on that address space is gone, that isn't what is blocking you
<syko> fill out freenode forms?
<Tm_T> syko: by being honest with us for starters
<syko> ok
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> I've honestly already lost count on how many times you need to be told to not use the ops call for ban resolution
<Myrtti> for the love of all that's precious, could you not do it again?
<syko> I will not do it again, myrtti
<Tm_T> syko: so, do you remember why you are banned?
<Tm_T> brb, I'm needed elsewhere for a moment
<syko> I am also needed somewhere, I'll be back.
<syko> keep your eyes and ears open.
<Pricey> I wonder what their point is.
<ikonia> Pricey: there point is to cause problems/damage to peoples machine and annoy people
<ikonia> hence why he's STILL joining channels and doing "!ops"
<ikonia> hence why he's registering new accounts to hide his "past"
<ikonia> eg: the other day he said "I'm new here"
<ikonia> then he's just admitted his "old" alis
<Pricey> ikonia: He just didn't strike me as being very good at it.
<ikonia> oh no, he sucks at it
<ikonia> you're totally correct
<syko> Hello, guys I am back.
<syko> Myrtti: I will not trigger the !ops thing now. :p
<Corey> syko: May we help you with something?
<syko> Corey: I was banned for saying 'fedora is better'
<syko> Corey: #ubuntu's operators seem to be having fun with their powers.
<Tm_T> syko: what did I said about being honest?
<syko> Tm_T: If I be honest, will you unban me?
<syko> like, truly honest.
<Tm_T> syko: that's first requirement, but not the only one
<ikonia> syko: hang on this is just nonse
<syko> what's the next one?
<ikonia> he's alrady banned under 10 different identities
<ikonia> he's told constant lies
<ikonia> this is a waste of time
<syko> Tm_T: please forgive me.
<syko> I am sorry, ikonia.
<syko> ikonia just hates me.
<syko> but do you hate me, tm_t?
<ikonia> I don't hate you
<ikonia> I just want you to behave inline with the rules of ubuntu, not lie, not try to cause a problem, not keep hitting the !ops trigger
<ikonia> it's really not a hard set of things to grasp, you've had MANY chances
<ikonia> syko: until you can actually behave, follow the rules, stop telling lies, stop hitting the !ops trigger, stop trying to ban evade there is zero point in having any more conversation about this
<ikonia> syko: clear ?
<syko> understood, ikonia.
<ikonia> syko: ok, bye then
<Tm_T> ikonia: well put, thank you
<Pricey> When you're desperately wanting to get back into a support channel but don't even cry about needing help with something... it's just not trying!
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'm just tired of trying to negotiate with this guy, it's pointless while he's just trying to cause a problem and lie abou tit
<ikonia> Pricey: what do you mean ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: well I was going to tell those same things but more verbose, I think you managed to put it out more effectively
 * genii slides Unit193 a coffee
<Myrtti> visualise: hi
<Pici> visualise: Hi, how can we help you today?
<Pici>  /70
<ch4k3r> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ch4k3r> guys
<ubottu> ch4k3r called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ch4k3r> this little motherfucking ikonia bitch
<ch4k3r> banned me
<ikonia> ch4k3r: you really don't learn do you
<ch4k3r> I LOST MY
<ch4k3r> KERNEL
<ch4k3r> YOU FUCK
<ch4k3r> I NEED HELP
<ch4k3r> FROM PARSNIP
<ikonia> ch4k3r: stop it - tone down the language
 * Pici blinks
<Pici> Did I miss something?
<ikonia> syko
<ikonia> ...again
<Myrtti> the language, geez
<ikonia> I believe he' just a child, hence the language
<ikonia> I could be wrong on that
<IdleOne> Was he being a problem in #ubuntu while action was helping him?
<ikonia> well he's still telling lies
<ikonia> as he's not actually using ubuntu
<IdleOne> what is he using?
<ikonia> backbox
<ikonia> which is why he's banned from #kali-linux #ubuntu to some extent as he's trying to get generic instructions to work on backbox
<ikonia> which is a hacked up based on ubuntu buid
<ikonia> build
<ikonia> and telling lies (not very good) about what he's doing and command output
<ikonia> then it ges confusing as he trips up
<IdleOne> ok so he was banned got unbanned, then got banned again.
<ikonia> no - didn't "really" get unbanned
<ikonia> he's been ban dodging for about a month with k1l_
<ikonia> just keeps joining doing !ops
<ikonia> made "another" new account, AlanBell wasn't aware if was teh same guy, unbanned him, cut him some slack
<ikonia> he behaved like a fool a bit,
<ikonia> then came back using his "old" new nickname with his old cloak so an "old" ban caught him
<ikonia> and he started up again
<Pici> Well, there were no notes in the bantracker to tell us that it was the same person.
<ikonia> but it then proved it was the same guy saying "I've never used ubuntu before I'm new here" was a lie
<ikonia> Pici: which one - the one I just banned ?
<IdleOne> Not questioning the decision of banning him mind you. From the 4-5 lines he posted in here just now he probably deserves the ban. I just wanted to catch up :)
<Pici> ikonia: the person that alan unbanned, I briefly looked at it myself.
<ikonia> Pici: ahh I spoke to alan about it
<ikonia> Pici: there wasn't a note in it as it was a "new" account
<ikonia> but it was the same guy
<ikonia> I can prove it without any doubt
<IdleOne> I don't think anyone is asking for proof. Just helps us when there is some documentation we can all read and be on the same page.
<ikonia> well, I couldn't document a ban on syko - as that nickname didn't exist
<ikonia> he was caught under his IP ban
<ikonia> alan thought it was a new user sharing the same IP
<ikonia> however BT should now be up to date
<IdleOne> persistent this one is
<ikonia> and he came in saying "I'm new to ubuntu, never been in here before, please unban me"
<k1l_> this one here is the sam as syko with the ip AlanBell unbanned. he is a real problem user exept for the time he really needs support
<ikonia> so Alan really had no choice
<AlanBell> yup, it was a plausible new user, and on a wide ban we should assume good faith
<bazhang>  me is ready to remove confused_guy
<Pici> :P
<ikonia> bazhang: he'll stop, probably just learning his client
<bazhang> we have #test for iirc
<bazhang> +that
<ikonia> not everyone knows
<ikonia> and he's been asked to stop, and has done
<Lanser> ikonia: I've behaved very accurately.
<Lanser> and I have been following the rules.
<Lanser> very positively, ikonia.
<Lanser> but....
<Lanser> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Lanser called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Lanser> and fuck you all
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<bazhang> Lanser,
<bazhang> yegads
<Lanser> one more time..
<Lanser> !ops
<IdleOne> Lanser: Stop doing that please
<tsimpson> ^ they are in ##c++ now asking for "skilled hackers"
<bazhang> we only have ikoni a
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> tsimpson: he asked in #python too, I do suspect this is a young kid, excited to be a hacker
<k1l_> yes, the ubuntu support he needed was backtrack support most times.
<ikonia> is't backbox now, even more l33t
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-13
<dolphin-man> I have a question
<dolphin-man> if I have a letter of recommendation from RMS and Mark Shuttleworth, can I become a ubuntu op?
<Myrtti> it doesn't work like that
<Myrtti> so, no.
<dolphin-man> how does "it" work?
<Myrtti> much like any other recruitment
<Myrtti> if you have the skills needed, you'll be asked, and if there's recommendations, that's a plus.
<Myrtti> assesment of the skills is based on behaviour on Ubuntu IRC channels
<Myrtti> and other venues
<dolphin-man> so you're saying the owner of Canonical which releases Ubuntu has no say as to who runs the official ubuntu irc channels?
<tsimpson> the IRC Council have the say, and they are overseen by the Ubuntu Community Council
<dolphin-man> Council of the Learned Elders of Zion?
<Myrtti> I find your lack of faith disturbing.
<elky> Aww, i wanted to see these glowing recommendations. I was picturing something like "Dear Teacher^Wubuntu ops, Jimmy can stay home from school^W^W^W^Wbe an ubuntu op, because I say so. From Jimmy's Mom^W^WMark Shuttleworth."
<DJones> ikonia: Was that syko returning with a different ip range
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> another idoit
<ikonia> first seen using "chunkyhead" in BT
<DJones> Ah, thought it may have been syko on the basis they seemed to be deliberatly attacking you by name
<syko> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> syko called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<syko> ikonia sucks dick
<Myrtti> charming
<ikonia> it's fine
<ikonia> he's making threats against me and #ubuntu in pm and because I'm not rising to it he's trying to create an issue
<jussi> perhaps a staffer can take care of him if he is threatening you.
<ikonia> ooh, he got klined
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> 12:30 -!- syko [~syko@108.166.161.213] has quit [K-Lined]
<ikonia> the threats are comical, I really couldn't care
<jussi> well then
<kloeri> miss him already? :)
<ikonia> he's back already
<k1l> kloeri: hehe
<ikonia> in #freenode now
<ikonia> enjoy
<DJones> And using their cloak
<ikonia> of course,
<ikonia> hello Agd_Scorp
<DJones> Watching nicks/ips/cloaks from trolls being klined is how I image staring up into the night sky at the end of time slowly watching stars blinks out as they burn out...Relaxing :)
<DJones> s/image/imagine/
<ikonia> thats Agd_Scorp him again
<k1l> he got some accounts and ip-ranges
<ikonia> he's got a lot of accounts
<ikonia> kloeri: Agd_Scorp is him again
<ikonia> just rejoined with exactly the same channel list
<ikonia> hello again syko
<kloeri> ikonia: ok
<DJones> Currently in -offtopic
<ikonia> nope
<DJones> ok, not anymore
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> just saw him
<DJones> What other nicks do they have (that you're aware of)
<ikonia> I'm only aware of 2 more I think
<ikonia> I think only 1 is registered though
<ikonia> (of the two)
<ikonia> I'll have to go through my logs
<DJones> No worries, I'll search BT
<TheSheep> hi, have any of you have any trouble with GNUdru?
<Pici> TheSheep: doesn't sound familiar
<TheSheep> ok, thanks
<TheSheep> he's just a little suspicious, ircing from an EC2 server and dropping links about Assange :)
<TheSheep> but I guess he's not trying to spam
<IdleOne> I don't click the link but he doesn't seem to have broken any rules
<IdleOne> s/don't/didn't/
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> just suspicious :)
<TheSheep> the link doesn't really contain anything interesting
<TheSheep> or new
<ikonia> kloeri: ping syko back using the nick "one"
<ikonia> sorry one_
 * kloeri looks
<kloeri> ahh, already taken care of
<ikonia> your too slow ;)
<kloeri> busy making tomato soup!
<kloeri> gotta have priorities in life :)
<ikonia> important stuff
<genii> Pici: This is the first I've seen with the lamp-server^ as opposed to using tasksel
<ikonia> it's a PPA meta package isn't it
<ikonia> it's not a core package
<ikonia> or standard meta package I mean
<genii> That's what I assumed at first
<Pici> its a task
<Pici> well, technically, I think it just matches any package with lamp-server in the description, which all the packages that are in the lamp-server task have.
<ikonia> how was he doing apt-get install lamp-server ?
<ikonia> will apt-get pickup tasks ?
<Pici> its "apt-get install lamp-server^"
<ikonia> so it can do tasks then
<ikonia> I didn't know that
<Pici> If I use a test search I get:
<Pici> E: Unable to locate package foo^
<Pici> E: Couldn't find task 'foo'
<Pici> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'foo^'
<genii> ikonia: Me either. Learn something new every day.
<Pici> so it does searching by name, task, and regex
<ikonia> people shouldn't be employed, they really shouldn't
<ikonia> someone complaining about HP's tools not being cli based,
<ikonia> when they are....
<ikonia> clearly done homework before trying to sound l33t by wanting command line tools
<Pici> great
<Pici> tuxedo
<genii> I have a hunch they saw some command which was supposed to be ./something  but was typoed /.something
<chu> I thought it was in reference to the slashdot discussion
<genii> Heh, maybe.
<Pici> Wasn't there someone else a few days ago asking about similar arp spoofing things?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> Same person?
<ikonia> don't think so, don't know
<Pici> Just seems like an oddly specific question, one we don't get all that often.
<ikonia> yes, more odd as he's responding with total lies
 * Pici shrugs
<bazhang> gnome-shell works great without the proprietary drivers here
<ikonia> it's going to depend on your card though
<ikonia> running it vesa "works" but it's not good
<bazhang> the 9600 nvidia iirc
<LjL-Alps> i'm very much not a fan of every UI depending on "3D" features
<LjL-Alps> it has made them neither nicer, nor faster, nor lighter
<Unit193> Enter quite a few WMs, LXDE, and Xfce.
<bazhang> kde3D
<genii> I wonder if anyone still works on TWM
<dolphin-man> hello
<dolphin-man> I was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<dolphin-man> I just logged on
<chu> Yep.
<dolphin-man> can someone tell me why
<dolphin-man> im not sure whats going on
<dolphin-man> i dont remember getting banned
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Xochipilli appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (Xochipilli)
<k1l> the bot is right
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-14
 * genii sips
 * genii slips into a coma
<semitones> hello, there is user "Xochipilli" who is spamming in PM about a racist forum
<semitones> in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> gone
 * genii slides IdleOne a beverage
<IdleOne> thank you
<semitones> thanks
<IdleOne> !guidelines > LinuxGuy91
<ikonia> semifunk: hellow ?
<ikonia> hello even
<ikonia> semitones_tea: hello to your alt nick too
<ikonia> semitones_tea: do you need something or could you take this channel off autojoin please.
<semitones_tea> ikonia, sorry \, I didn't realize i was still joined
<semitones_tea> later
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blazemore said: !details aneesh_ is there anything in the log file
<DJones> I know backups are important, but at times Actionparsnips constant commenting about somebody not having backups when they try to recover files does get frustrating, point it out once, but keeping repeating it isn't going to help
<Tm_T> DJones: agreed
<Pici> I'm glad we're spending time on this.
<Myrtti> I love you too Pici
<Pici> :)
<Tm_T> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ to all
 * Tm_T goes kicking choppy connections bit more
<bazhang> why is this allowed to go on
<Pici> bazhang: sorry, I had work™ to get done, couldn't keep watching the channel
<bazhang> Pici, I guessed as much, it's just that he was cursing up  a storm , and repeatedly ignored us asking him to get on topic. In PM even less pleasant
<bazhang> I wish ACParsnip would not enable those cases so much
<Pici> ditto
<genii> bazhang: "no apps I installed are working" ... I figure we'll find out later they are downloading them directly instead of using package manager
<bazhang> genii, he's slav of some sort ;serious language barrier.
<genii> Ouch.
<bazhang> since when did the -f flag on install mean force
<bazhang> whoops apt
<IdleOne> for apt -f is fix but maybe when updating rc.d it is force?
<bazhang> ah missed that
<bazhang> I think there are people who stay up late thinking of near impossible to resolve issues, just for *Fun*
<bazhang> no usb boot, no cd, only warty disk how to upgrade
<IdleOne> he can download the lastest iso and have grub2 boot to it and then install I suppose.
<IdleOne> I think that is possible, never tried myself
<bazhang> I'm not sure if he's giving the whole picture from the outset
<bazhang> wont boot, why's he worried about grub
<IdleOne> probably has a corrupt image
<bazhang> slow internet cannot get a 12mb mini iso
<IdleOne> thing is that it is booting just getting stuck on splash
<bazhang> well to configure PPPoe he needs some kind of java capable browser
 * genii sips and ponders pon/poff/pppoeconf
<bazhang> he spams/floods the channel , cursing and inside of two minutes is banned. and thats "no reason"
<IdleOne> I know that I get faster service when I walk into a restaurant and start flipping over tables
<bazhang> YES
 * genii starts smashing all the china and cursing when the waiter ignores his request for more coffee
<IdleOne> justifiable coffeecide ^
<IdleOne> nothing should keep a person from their coffee
<bazhang> beanslaughter
 * genii glues the china back together
<TheSheep> actually coffee beans are not beans at all
<TheSheep> they are seeds
<genii> Yes, they're actually a fruit and not a vegetable...
<TheSheep> just like tomatos
<TheSheep> tomatoes?
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> potatoe
<IdleOne> but have you ever tried making a cup of tomato coffee?
<genii> IdleOne: Not recently!
<TheSheep> I think I saw that once
<IdleOne> genii: :)
<TheSheep> wasn't pretty
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dumbdumbgj appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> no wonder they banned him
<k1l> what does вы заелись господа mean?
<IdleOne> seems to me they are just trolling
<bazhang> still in -irc
<bazhang> I have him in PM as well
<Ubuntu-user> hello
<k1l> hi
<k1l> hmm, something is going on there
<Ubuntu-user> hello
<Ubuntu-user> Anyone around
<Ubuntu-user> ?
<bazhang> yes
<Ubuntu-user> Some user keeps on ping me disturbing pictures
<Ubuntu-user> my ignore feature isn't working
<bazhang>  /mode nick +g
<Ubuntu-user> ok
<bazhang> yournick
<IdleOne> that is younick, not the other users nick
<Ubuntu-user> oh
<Ubuntu-user> why?
<bazhang> blocks ALL pm
<IdleOne> +g sets a do not disturb flag on your nick
<bazhang> To you
<Ubuntu-user> ok
<IdleOne> you will be able to allow users to PM you if you wish
<Ubuntu-user> thansk
<tsimpson> !umode
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<bazhang>  /accept on a case by case basis
<bazhang> whats the nick of the PM spammer
<Ubuntu-user> I believe his name was sahil
<Ubuntu-user> people were complaining about him last night
<bazhang> ok thanks
<Ubuntu-user> what will you do?
<bazhang> tell them what we told you
<Ubuntu-user> I'm just testing out different clients on my OS
<Ubuntu-user> :)
<Ubuntu-user> what client do you use bazhang  ?
<bazhang> xchat
<icelite> ah
<icelite> Im setting up Quassel
<icelite> its hard
<icelite> its in japanese
<bazhang> try #quassel icelite
<icelite> I tried
<icelite> I couldn't follow their directions :p
<icelite> they never response
<icelite> any update on sahib ?
<icelite> sahil*
<icelite> ?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> so be patient
<icelite> ok
<icelite> im trying
<bazhang> icelite, anything else?
<icelite> well
<icelite> wait
<IdleOne> icelite: This channel is not for support or chit chat, if there is nothing else we can help with regarding a ban or problems with another user please part.
<icelite> ah ok
<icelite> thanks again
<IdleOne> sure thing
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> themanwithnoface's whois says hes going to the university in my city.
<bazhang> haha
<LjL-Alps> Pici: maybe you even know his face
<Pici> I hope not.
<IdleOne> Maybe one day he will come work with you
<bazhang> he uses smuxi
<IdleOne> A hospital would be a good place for a man with no face
<Pici> chrun
<bazhang> charun run run
<bazhang> baba chrun
<bazhang> since when did gparted live cd have dhclient
<bazhang> this is like putting the cart before the horse , except the horse is in the barn, and the cart was sold at auction
<bazhang> vbox will use whatever the host has
<Pici> I thought there was a usb pass-through mode or something
<bazhang> it's like expecting nvidia drivers to power the graphics in a vm
<bazhang> for a simple usb stick sure
<bazhang> but a usb wifi dongle? neer heard of that
 * Pici shrugs
<genii> I actually have some old usb wifi things, Ovislinks
<bazhang> we need some sort of factoid for this
<bazhang> perhaps !gordianknot
<genii> Meh, wubi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wilee-nilee said: !details > wizard_A A link  is not enough
<Myrtti> which was the samsung laptop that you shouldn't buy again?
<bazhang> the one that got bricked
<bazhang> thats been fixed however
<bazhang> <JethroTroll> ubuntuissue's issue is an ubuntu issue - stop sending him elsewhere.
<bazhang> guess what detected
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: It was most samsung laptops IIRC.
<ubottu> iceroot_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Andy)
<IdleOne> done
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-15
<k1l_> butterme2ted (~buttermel@xdsl-87-78-73-128.netcologne.de) is a german troll who is banned from all german ubuntu channels and today ban evading to spam his warsow reddit links. now just happening in -offtopic
<ikonia> always good to know
<DJones> ikonia: Thats the best comment/explanation I've seen for somebody not needing an excrypted /home, it makes complete sense for probably 99% of home users
<ikonia> it's the worst thing ubuntu has done putting the encyption on the installer as an option
<LjL-Alps> you're right - it should be default, but one step at a time
<IdleOne> I blame the media for making it seem like "hackers" want to take every schmucks data out there.
<jussi> i blame IdleOne... for EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<IdleOne> you should
<IdleOne> :)
<k1l_> i think there are reasons to use encryption. but they are not warez or "i am so important"
<LjL-Alps> i think there should be a general culture of privacy and encryption by default that's sorely lacking.
<DJones> And the 13:10 BST comments in #u by cheesec4k3 completely bear out the earlier conversation
<IdleOne> most users have no real need for encryption
<k1l_> LjL: well, you need a behaviour fitting to the encryption. there is no need to encrypt your whole drive and all pictures if you load them up to facebook anyway
<LjL-Alps> k1l_, there's probably no "need" to encrypt most of my phonecalls, as only a small number will have anything resembling sensitive information, yet i generally take it for granted (even though the actual encryption is weak) that a random someone can't just put a radio receiver between me and the cell tower
<IdleOne> LjL-Alps: is that actually a problem where you live?
<IdleOne> people scanning cell signals to try and get info?
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: probably not, *because* cell signals are encrypted. if people were still using analog (TACS) phones, then *i* could plug in my RTLSDR card and listen. (or for that matter, i could bother to learn how to break GSM's very poor encryption and use the RTLSDR for that)
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: an RTLSDR card costs between $10 and $20, by the way
<IdleOne> nice, so the barrier to becoming a crook is not too high.
<IdleOne> that is good.
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne, considering everyone gets a bunch of phishing emails and hacking attempts every day, i really don't see why one would assume things like phonecalls are not routinely phished.
<IdleOne> One more reason why I don't own or want a cell phone
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: i hope you don't have a landline either, since that's easier to tap into
<AlanBell> encryption is a good thing, if people look after their private keys, which means they need to be used for everything and be of value
<k1l_> do smoke signals still work these days? :)
<AlanBell> home folder encryption kind of guards against a threat that isn't very real
<IdleOne> LjL-Alps: We do but I only conduct my international criminal activities face to face in the middle of the desert. Like they thought us in spy school
<IdleOne> dessert? the one with all the sand
<k1l_> as long as the same people give all their data and informations away for free or for some refund i dont think they need encryption at all
<LjL-Alps> i won't get into how useful home folder encryption specifically is. however, i take issue with the stance that "if you don't have a specific need for encryption, then don't encrypt", which translates into the trite "what's the problem as long as you've got nothing to hide"
<LjL-Alps> k1l_, that fails to take context into account. i might (not saying i am) be ok with giving Google some data because i believe they will use them for some things i am ok with, yet *not* be ok with giving the same data to someone who's just stolen my laptop
<IdleOne> LjL-Alps: my problem with home folder encryption is that people spew out all their info over the facebooks and twits anyway. So all they are protecting is stuff they are giving out for free anyway
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: see above
<IdleOne> I just read :)
<k1l_> LjL-Alps: yes, i dont like the "nothing to hide" thing, too. but i dont see a point in making fort knox on the one side and shoveling all the data out at the other end
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: it depends which data you can correlate with which.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, smartboyhw said: ubottu: no !support-#kubuntu-offtopic is <reply> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://kubuntu.org/support and http://kubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<jussi> anyone got any objections to that one?
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: you may want to give person A datum X because as long as they don't also have datum Y, they can't infer things you don't want them to, yet withhold X from B because B has Y
<IdleOne> jussi: looks fine to me
<jussi> !no !support-#kubuntu-offtopic is <reply> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://kubuntu.org/support and http://kubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ubottu> I know nothing about !support-#kubuntu-offtopic yet, jussi
<jussi> !support-#kubuntu-offtopic is <reply> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Also see http://kubuntu.org/support and http://kubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<IdleOne> LjL-Alps: I agree, but that requires a conscious application of personal security at all times, which we know most users are incapable of doing.
<k1l_> LjL-Alps: besides a very small group of users i dont see the average joe is capable of doingt that
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne, it's easy to consider all users stupid when the general culture that everyone has contributed to creating is one of "no privacy unless you need it, no encryption unless you need it". the general culture when, say, this WeChat "app" makes commercial on TV about giving me "free" text messages (and yet being able to afford TV commercials) should be "what?! i'm not feeding a company all my private messages in plain text"
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: yet none of my friends seems to have a problem with using Whatsapp (or however it's spelled) because hey, it's ok for your private communication to be under constant scrutiny, what i'm being taught is only crooks wouldn't want that
<IdleOne> I'm not calling people stupid. I am saying that people get lazy and even if they start with good practices they soon find it is easier to just go with it.
<LjL-Alps> IdleOne: good practices are being made so needlessly complicated and absurd, and oftentimes illegal, not to mention frowned upon by the masses, it's very unsurprising people very quickly give up on them. but i wouldn't blame it on *them*.
<IdleOne> I spent years keeping my personal info concealed (name, city I live in...) after a while I just got tired of fighting the system and gave in. Now google/yahoo/facebook/younameit all know who I am.
<k1l_> i dont think the masses are interested in that at all
<LjL-Alps> reminds me of the netbook "failure", even though it's unrelated. computer companies decreed netbooks had "failed" with the general public, and tablets were all the new rage... after they'd (purposely?) made no technological progress on netbooks for a couple of years, and only talked tablet tablet tablet tablet
<k1l_> most people just dont care if google or whatsapp or facebook takes the data
<IdleOne> LjL-Alps: I agree, the media and software companies make it too complicated for people to care.
<k1l_> not everyone is a nerd who hides under a luminium hat.
<LjL-Alps> k1l_: yes, indeed. and why aren't they? that's what i'm pondering. that's what i call the "general culture". it should be TAUGHT and ENCOURAGED and it should PERMEATE general culture that privacy is private, yet all that's ever done is paying lip service to it (by making laws that generally makes things less private than before)
<LjL-Alps> ah fuck it
<LjL-Alps> i knew it would end with nerds and hats
<k1l_> and yes, encryption is still made way to complicated.
<LjL-Alps> i just don't know why when i decide i should shut up, i don't
<IdleOne> :(
<k1l_> :/
<IdleOne> not sure why he got upset
<k1l_> i think it was my aluminium hat remark. but that wasnt meant to be personal attacking :/
<k1l_> i just wanted to point to the difference to a small group of advanced users in difference to the masses
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, smartboyhw said: ubottu: !project-neon is !neon
<IdleOne> ubottu: project-neon is <alias> neon
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<IdleOne> This team needs some new blood
<ikonia> which team ?
<ikonia> the neon team ?
<IdleOne> the ops team
<ikonia> oh, why do you think that ?
<IdleOne> Just cause it is good to get new ideas in the mix every now and then
<ikonia> that sounds like just saying it for the sake of saying it
<ikonia> to be honest, there is very little the team needs to do, and it's pretty restrictive about what can be done
<ikonia> so I'm not sure what "new ideas" are needed
<ikonia> charter keep channels flowing and inline with policy"
<IdleOne> you might be right.
<ikonia> I don't know if I am
<ikonia> I don't really care if there are new people/no new people
<ikonia> there just doesn't seem much scope to do "something"
<IdleOne> keep an eye on bhavesh, his help is less than helpful
<IdleOne> also I think x-s4nd3r is just wasting time
<ikonia> of course he is
<ikonia> that's why he's quoting that websit
<ikonia> site
<ikonia> that website is some made fools fantasy
<ikonia> there is so little based on fact on it, it's untrue
<IdleOne> I would like to know precisely what data leaks there are
<ikonia> it's just some guy making stuff up
<ikonia> and it's so badly thought through it's untrue
<IdleOne> if the definition is broad enough I suppose anything is a data leak
<ikonia> he's saying pidgin is safe - but msn isn't
<ikonia> even though pidgin connects to the msn network
<ikonia> so they monitor at the SERVER not the client
<ikonia> and other such stupid thought processes
<DJones> Last I tried, pidgin no longer works with MSN, so that arguement would be useless
<ikonia> same thing though
<ikonia> it's just basically a propritary - opensource list
<ikonia> saying "propritary "MAY" be controlled by the gonvernment
<ikonia> it's stupid
<ikonia> lotus notes is on there....
<IdleOne> I imagine is practically impossible to stay off the radar of NSA or any gov agency no matter what software you use. As long as you connect to a server they monitor you are giving them info.
<ikonia> I don't know what people thing they are doing, I really don't
<IdleOne> false sense of security is what they are doing
<ikonia> don't use this mail client !!! people are watching you !!!!
<ikonia> but then they send the email out in plaintext across the internet snooped by all ISP's anyway
<DJones> I don't honestly think anybody can guarantee that any communication method is secure, post can be opened before delivery, emails can be read at server levels, chats can monitored, even pidgeons carrying paper messages can be bribed off course with food/shot down
<ikonia> I do wonder what some people are doing that they feel so worried about
<Myrtti> I use the amount of encryption that I find is feasible and has a tolerable pay/return ratio
<IdleOne> I understand the need for privacy and I think it is unfair to use the "if you're not doing anything why worry" argument but I get what your saying
<Myrtti> which is more than most people do, mind you
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'm pretty sure you judge and are aware of the risks of what you send and how you send it
<ikonia> IdleOne: you're entitled to be as private as you want
<DJones> Probably all they're doing is reading 3rd party websites & getting caught up in paranoia, your commenty earlier about encrypted homes brought that into clarity for me
<ikonia> IdleOne: but the level of stupidity and worry is off the chart
<IdleOne> ikonia: indeed.
<ikonia> such as people using certain email clients, but then sending out plain text emails
<ikonia> if you where that worried you'd research it properly
<ikonia> and not read some random website asking for bitcoin donations for listing opensource versions of comercial software
<ikonia> and just saying "these "may" be a problem"
<Myrtti> I use luks because I understand it better than encryptfs. I don't use whatsapp because I don't trust them, but I do use facebook/google products. I've started migrating my passwords from human inputs saved in the browser to random strings from keepass
<IdleOne> I remember explaining to my dad years ago that all of his emails were potentially unsafe and that he should assume nothing was private. He didn't understand the nature of how email worked and that it passed through several hands before it got to the destination.
<Pici> tubes :(
<IdleOne> after that he started being a lot more careful, almost to a point of paranoia. I had to re-explain that his work emails were not of interest to anybody except to him and his intended reader. He calmed down after that.
<IdleOne> but it just shows that people have no clue how the internet works and they just read the This is safe part and don't read further.
<ikonia> I don't mind that people have no clue, it's not their job to
<ikonia> I do mind people making stuff up though, or being utter stupid when you clearly explain the issue
<ikonia> that guy who wanted to lock his ISP out of his VM at the host level because he was worried about them reading his email was prime
<IdleOne> heh
<ikonia> couldn't grasp his email was being sent to the mail server plain, and going out of the server plain and hte people he wanted to lock out would just read it on the gateway or relay if they wanted to
<ikonia> but he was obsessed with it
<ikonia> same as this guy quoteing the prism-break website written / made up by some random guy asking for bitcoins, with no fact or logic behind it
<ikonia> I read it on a random website, nothing ot back up, just written down, it's fact
<IdleOne> there is plenty of logic. My guess is it is intentionally worded in a way to frighten people
<ikonia> love how stupid that prism-break site is, it says twitter is a risk and don't use it, but the author uses it and updates status on twitter https://twitter.com/zcpeng
<Pici> heh
<IdleOne> haha
<Myrtti> twitter is alright if you don't use it to communicate delicate information between people in DM
<IdleOne> DM?
<Myrtti> and actually use it to broadcast messages publically, as it is intended
<ikonia> Myrtti: acording to prism-break, it's bad it's a risk - don't use it,
<Myrtti> direct message
<Pici> Myrtti: Right.  Thats what email is for.
<IdleOne> oh
<ikonia> then he uses it himself,
<ikonia> that's ammused me for today
<Myrtti> twitter is a bit silly anyway
<ikonia> his whole website is silly
<Myrtti> people need to browse /r/aww more
<IdleOne> more kittens
<ikonia> I will go and play some games now, smug in prism-break owners shame
<IdleOne> If an alien race ever scans the internet to learn about us they will end up killing all the kittens because they would assume they rule this planet
<ikonia> love it "I'm building a cyber cafe but have no idea how to actually check if software works"
<ikonia> perhaps not starting a business that relies on computers and software is a better move
<jbroome> yikes
<IdleOne> at least he is trying to get some sort of info
<ikonia> the idea of me walking into a toyota garage and saying "I'm starting a car customization service, but I don't really know what spanners I need can you help" - makes me shudder, yet that's what these people do every day
<jbroome> There was a guy that liked to hang out in #centos that's running a shell service, that he's taking $ for asking the most basic stuff
<ikonia> jbroome: I know exactly who you mean
<jbroome> :)
<jbroome> Learning linux is a-ok and fine.  Taking people's money while you do it, not so much
<ikonia> I don't mind people knowing nothing, or wanting to learn but
<ikonia> "I'm starting a business dependant on linux, please tell me how to power it on" is just bad
<IdleOne> there is a guy who runs a web design/hosting service in #kubuntu-offtopic who asks some basic questions too :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: please don't start me on him
<IdleOne> haha
<ikonia> it actually annoys me that he charges people money for repeating what he's told in these channels
<ikonia> I find it genuinly offensive that it's basicallly an unofficial support proxy for his business
<IdleOne> cases like that I think we should be allowed to tell them to google it
<jbroome> or i email them my rate sheet
<ikonia> cases like that I think you should phone their client with a log of the "how do I setup a mail server" question, saying "this is the guy you are paying to setup and manage your mail server"
<jbroome> ..and here's *my* rate sheet. :)
<ikonia> here is my trackrecord, you'll notice I've not been fired from my last two jobs for telling lies about what I can do - like your current provider
<ikonia> you are the person in questions 3rd employer, his previous two fired him after 2 weeks
<ikonia> I suggest you re-adjust your support requirements
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-16
<k1l> well, i told you in here, that the german troll was ban evading and spamming a reddit link about warsow. turns out he did it 3 more times today in the german ubuntu channel :/
<ikonia> nothing in offtopic though
<daftykins> <scumbler> You piece of shit.
<daftykins> he's PM'ing people in #ubuntu
<daftykins> action plzthnx
<dolphin-man> hey chu
<dolphin-man> sorry man, I think I've learned my lesson
<dolphin-man> can you let me back into #-offtopic conditionally
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> make sure you read those
<dolphin-man> ok
<dolphin-man> okay IdleOne, i've read it
<IdleOne> any questions?
<chu> dolphin-man: You're unbanned now.
<dolphin-man> no, IdleOne.
<dolphin-man> thanks, chu
<IdleOne> good.
<IdleOne> remember to part this channel
<dolphin-man> oops
<IdleOne> remind me to kick Unit193 when he comes....
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> Welcome back :)
<Unit193> That's /remove, not /kick.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<IdleOne> I don't use kick
<Flannel> Whenever I use kick, all I can think of is "Boot to the head"
<Flannel> (since it might not be cross cultural: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npp4u5-8xz4  it's an old Dr. Demento skit/song (song at like 4:30))
<bazhang> <karab44> cmon. I can not always type sudo this sudo that
<bazhang> I might chip a nail!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kostas said: ubottu: I looked into that. The problem is that I cannot get into nomodeset, it does not enter automatically, nor by holding the shift key after the bios screen
<bazhang> 2000 lines in the framebuffer?
<bazhang> that seems excessive
<x-s4nd3r> ikonia: what have you done.
<k1l> isnt that syko/lanser ?
<k1l> @btlogin
<bazhang> a second cloak?
<bazhang> no way staff would let that slip
<k1l> yes, he has several cloaks and nicknames
<bazhang> Pric ey was looking into him just yesterday, so I'd doubt its the same
<ikonia> ?
<k1l> ban 55418 shows his ip which is the range that syko/lanser used
<ikonia> what does he mean "what have I done" ?
<ikonia> is there a problem ?
<bazhang> well staff are volunteers!!11
<bazhang> so yeah its him
<k1l> i think he realizied that some of his ips are banned again/still
<bazhang> hitting debain now
<k1l> he is in offtopic right now
<ikonia> oh yes,
<ikonia> he's just trolled #debian telling them to go to #ubuntu for help
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> yes, it's the same guy
<k1l> aka stein
<ikonia> yes
<k1l> stein, syko, lanser, x-s4nd3r, agd_scorp, jaykay, chadman, gangsta, jonathanlopez,...
<ikonia> that's the one
<k1l> every single nick did enough to receive a ban. and that is all just him. he really seems to be bored
<k1l> ah you did ban his second ip range. i think that is why he made that comment
<k1l> btw should this be a topic for staff. he got several cloaks for his nicks
<bazhang> yet another
<bazhang> hi klein
<ikonia> it looks like taout_ is the syko
<ikonia> although as pretty much all syko's accounts are cloaked it's hard to get more info
<bazhang> Agd_Scorp, hi. need some assistance
<bazhang> Agd_Scorp, did you need some assistance
<IdleOne> Agd_Scorp: Please state your reason for joining this channel or leave.
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (AnalMaster)
 * genii slides Jordan_U a large beverage of their choice
 * Jordan_U sips horchata
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-17
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ohsnap,)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (rhobot,)
<suborbital> hi
<suborbital> wait one sec, thirsty
<icesword> people changes whereas flowers never change
<TheSheep> um, any botanist will tell you that flowers change, and much faster than any people
 * jussi hugs TheSheep
<Myrtti> suborbital: yes?
<suborbital> skipped my mind, was going to submit a request - I will postphone it until further notice.
<suborbital> thank for your time.
<Myrtti> ok
<Agd_Scorp> Hello.
<Agd_Scorp> I was klined, and evaded several times.
<Agd_Scorp> and ban-evaded around 25 times.
<Agd_Scorp> how may I be unbanned and forgiven.
<bazhang> reisio really dislikes being incorrect
<IdleOne> even when he realises he was wrong he still thinks it was pointless to learn something
#ubuntu-ops 2013-08-18
<ubottu> icesword called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<genii> Like we don't already know :-)
<ikonia> syko back as the_I be aware
<jrib> what's our policy on elementary support?  Is it a completely different distro or ...?
<jrib> never mind :)
<DJones>  qwebirc33702> the elementary admin tell me go to Ubuntu and Ubuntu tell me to go on elementary
<ikonia> I doubt that a lot
<DJones> Great support from the OS's own channel
<ikonia> I doubt they said that
<DJones> I suspect its just somebody in the channel that may have said it, not an 'admin' as such
<ikonia> I suspect no-one said it, it's a quiet channel, he wasn't getting help so is bluffing
<DJones> Right, its not somewhere I've ever joined, but I would expect it will be a quiet channel
<ikonia> just checked
<ikonia> the admin did tell him to join #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, smartboyhw said: ubottu: no !derivatives is There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Elementary OS (support in #elementary)
<ikonia> sort of implied the people in the channel where not up to supporting it
<DJones> Thats good of them
<ikonia> 14:51 <@teemperor> qwebirc33702: no idea how to solve it then :s
<ikonia> 14:52 <@teemperor> qwebirc33702: hmm, type /join #ubuntu, maybe someone can help you there (elementary OS is based on ubuntu, so maybe that helps)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, icesword said: ubottu s timer is quite standard
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ummm what?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I did nothing to be kicked from #kubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia has had a grudge against me for over a few weeks now, showing it in ##linux, #freenode, etc after originally banning me in #ubuntu (i dont care about that ban)
<GiGaHuRtZ> So, who is over in rank/status of ikonia
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because I am trying to ignore him, yet he keeps instigating, then when I say something he does not like, even though its not against the channel rules, he bans me. Hes even tried getting me banned from channels he has no permissions in, and the ops just told him to stop the crap and ended up kicking (maybe even banning) him
<ikonia> please don't lie
<ikonia> I've not been kicked or banned from any channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have plenty of logs, but it is not neccesary. I just would like my ban removed
<ikonia> one of the operators will be along to deal with your ban
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: sure you have
<ikonia> please show me a log of being kicked / banned from a channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: im not lying, im looking right now at the log
<ikonia> please show me the log then
<GiGaHuRtZ> You just dont probably remember because I was using a different nick most likely when you chased me into ##linux
<ikonia> please show me the log of me getting kicked or banned
<GiGaHuRtZ> I wont publish logs because freenode policy is to error on thew side of not doing so
<ikonia> if you're looking at it now, it should be easy to show
<ikonia> no it's not
<GiGaHuRtZ> You know what you did
<ikonia> you have my full concent
<GiGaHuRtZ> Yes it is
<ikonia> please publish it
<ikonia> just the line of me getting kicked or banned will be enough
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: ?Im not arguing with you anymore. you are full of crap and have a grudge and you know it
<ikonia> ahhh, ok, so lies continue
<GiGaHuRtZ> So, back to /iugnore you go
<GiGaHuRtZ> Lies continue? only lies here are from you
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: then show me the line where I'm kicked/banned
<GiGaHuRtZ> So, any other ops here that I can deal with?
<ikonia> one will be along shortly
<GiGaHuRtZ> Now that I ignored this troll of an op
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: then show me the line where I'm kicked/banned
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: name calling does not help
<ikonia> false accusations do not help
<ikonia> I advise you to just be clear and honest
<GiGaHuRtZ> jayne: are you around? actyually I know you arde
<ikonia> you need to really speak to an ubuntu op
<ikonia> not a freenode staff member
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: shes in this channel
<ikonia> freenode staff members ony step in if it's an emergency and ubuntu ops are not around
<GiGaHuRtZ> Othert than that, you are ignored
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: I'm aware she's in the hcannel
<ikonia> channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> then give me a list of who are kubuntu ops
<ikonia> however staff only step in to emergency situations if ubuntu ops are not around
<GiGaHuRtZ> not #ubuntu ops
<GiGaHuRtZ> If you wont, then just stop taLKING
<ikonia> #ubuntu/#kubuntu ops are the same people
<GiGaHuRtZ> The issue doesnt apply to #ubuntu
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: the sooner you realise I'm giving you the information you need, and stop talking to me like a dog the easier you'll find it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Besides your obvious grudge
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: any of the ops in here can help you, I'm trying to find one for you
<GiGaHuRtZ> I aint talking to you like a dog
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im telling you to stop instigating the issue
<GiGaHuRtZ> Cause that is all you ever do with me
<jayne> GiGaHuRtZ: I'm not a named staffer for #ubuntu or #kubuntu. You probably want someone who's on the access list of whichever channel and has +o.
<GiGaHuRtZ> jayne: ok, thank you :)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Too bad it seems the only one available is ythe one on my mental ignore list
<ikonia> stop referencing ignore lists
<ikonia> it will be alot easier if you just communicate clearly and wait for an op - I'm trying to find one for you
<ikonia> it's not helping, if you could just wait quietly, I'll try to get one for you ASAP
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: I'm really sorry, but no-one else is around/active at the moment, I can either put a note in that you want to speak to someone as soon as possible, or can go through it with you now ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> go through what?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I did nothing wrong in #kubuntu
<ikonia> the reason I've just banned you and hopefully remove it
<ikonia> I can explain that to you if you are comfortable with that,
<GiGaHuRtZ> I would like my ban removed so I may recieve support
<ikonia> or I can put a note for you to speak to someone else
<GiGaHuRtZ> Go right ahead
<ikonia> great, thank you
<GiGaHuRtZ> Cause I dont feel like waiting
<GiGaHuRtZ> But I am making it clear that afterwards, I wish to have no communications with you.
<ikonia> ok - we'll leave it there then, I'm not being told the rules of the channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> What?
<ikonia> I suggest you wait for someone else.
<GiGaHuRtZ> No, you said you would deal with my issue. Soi lets get down
<GiGaHuRtZ> I wanna deal with it, with you, mono mono
<ikonia> as there is no-one free at the moment (I tried to contact them for you) I suggest parting and re-joining after 15 minutes and seeing if someone is free
<GiGaHuRtZ> Umm, you just said you would deal with it
<GiGaHuRtZ> So, lets deal with it.
<ikonia> yes, and you just told me after I unban you - you want no communication from me - I'm sorry, you dont get to dicate the terms, someone else can deal with you
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok thats fine
<ikonia> I've put a note to the other ops to assist you if possible
<GiGaHuRtZ> I will just purposefully evade your bans then
<GiGaHuRtZ> Dumbass
<ikonia> they are not free, so /part - and try 15 - 20 minutes
<ikonia> jayne: I hope you can deal with that then
<ikonia> as he seems to only believe what you say
<ikonia> chu: well, goddard has now joined another channel just to call me names, so certainly a quality individual
<bazhang> users like that, who join, spam and quit; I report to freenode staff
<bazhang> once they do it in enough channels, idoru usually gets involved
<chu> He's petty if it's come to this, that was what surprised me so much.
<ikonia> freenode staff don't care about that
<ikonia> it's pretty annoying as it just disrupts another channel for no reason
<ikonia> (from that channels perspective)
<bazhang> if its cross network, and he's spreading that link in enough channels, they do
<ikonia> ahh he wasn't spreadin the link
<ikonia> he posted the link in #ubuntu - was asked not to 3 times, argued it 3 times, got forwarded to here
<ikonia> but then joins other channels to just call me a baby and /part
<bazhang> that was the first thing he did upon entry
<bazhang> if you mean ##linux
<ikonia> so from the other channels point of view, it' just causes a disruption
<ikonia> yes,
<bazhang> he did post a link, yes
<ikonia> did he post a link in ##linux too, I missed that, Ijust saw him call me a name and /part
<ikonia> so he did
<bazhang> yes. the name calling was last
<ikonia> well, you can talk to freenode staff about it, but this sort of thing is of no concern
<ikonia> it's not a "bad" link, it was just offtopic for #ubuntu
<bazhang> I will
<Pricey> Howdy
<ikonia> good luck with it,
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> goddard is cross network spamming links
<bazhang> join, spam, quit
<Pricey> They don't seem to be online?
<bazhang> wonder how they keep their cloaks when they do that enough
<ikonia> bazhang: the same way GiGaHuRtZ keeps a cloak while telling staff he's going to evade bans
<Pricey> Do you think removal would stop the issue?
<bazhang> for now, yes
<ikonia> I think it's useful for GiGaHuRtZ yes, so we can see if he's trying to evade the bans, for goddard, no not really.
<ikonia> I don't care, I'm just sad another channel gets disrupted so some guy can call names
<ikonia> there is no need for it at all to spill into other channels
<ikonia> the same way the lancer guy and his other 8 accounts have cloaks, it makes it hard to track them
<ikonia> last ikonia
<bazhang> I thought only 5 were cloaked
<ikonia> lost track/count
<Pricey> ikonia: You would like me to remove gigahurtz's ban so that we can see if he tries to join #ubuntu again... evading the ban placed on his cloak? This sounds silly.
<Pricey> *remove gigathurtz's cloak
<ikonia> Pricey: not quite no,
<goddard> hi ikonia
<ikonia> goddard: yes ?
<goddard> still acting like a baby?
<ikonia> goddard: do you want to have a normal polite conversation, or name calling ?
<goddard> i am not name calling I am calling it like I see it
<goddard> you kicked me because I brought up a game
<goddard> pretty lame
<bazhang> goddard, did you have any issue regarding #ubuntu bans?
<Pricey> bazhang: I think that's a safe bet considering he's ban forwarded here.
<bazhang> goddard, are you still there?
<goddard> bazhang: im talking with ikonia at the moment
<bazhang> Pricey, then that should be the focus of our discussion here, I would imagine
<Pricey> bazhang: Pardon?
<bazhang> goddard, I'll be happy to do that right now
<bazhang> Pricey, ie, other than the name calling
<goddard> bazhang: I will be happy to discuss it with the person that is being a nazi
<goddard> you can't kick some one for bringing up a game and claiming it is spam
<bazhang> goddard, that is not the way to resolve this: calling names
<goddard> bazhang: i resolve my issues how i see fit
<goddard> dont be so sensative
<goddard> ikonia gave me a bad experience as an Ubuntu user for bringing up a game
<bazhang> goddard, the ubuntu channels are for support only, not spreading links about things you find interesting
<bazhang> any other op present at the time would have done the same
<goddard> this whole support only thing in the ubuntu channel is crap
<goddard> i talk in that place all the time
<goddard> and help people
<goddard> its both
<bazhang> goddard, thats your view, and we have a channel for that:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<goddard> this is so lame
<goddard> seriously its for lames do you understand that?
<bazhang> goddard, so regardless of your view on the channels policy, it is for support only
<goddard> bazhang: you uphold lame rules
<goddard> no talking in a community channel
<bazhang> goddard, its a busy channel, and they  have been there from very early on, long before the majority of us were even ops
<goddard> its lame dude it makes lame duck police come out of the wood work for nothing... what is a moderator even good for it is just text on a screen?
<bazhang> there are numerous offtopic and social channels to spread links and chit chat. I suggest you avail yourself of them
<goddard> i guess so
<bazhang> goddard, thats clear then. Was there anything else?
<bazhang> goddard, are you still there?
<bazhang> goddard, if there is nothing else, please exit the channel
<ikonia> goddard: you there ?
<Pricey> I for one look forward to them returning to complain about their still in-effect ban.
<ikonia> I've already sent them a pm to ask them to nudge me when they free to sort it
<ikonia> so it's not in the "air" and it can be closed, hopefully well
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-11
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu chillibite tells in pm he only wanted to promote trisquel with his faked technical support questions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> cfhowlett_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Penny22, spam porn)
<DJones> Removed, no doubt they'll be klined for pornographic spam shortly
<phunyguy> Our porn bots are back I see
<DJones> Yep
<phunyguy> so the ban was working, just working too well
<IdleOne> not it wasn't
<IdleOne> check your logs for the past two weeks
<tsimpson> Penny22!~Penny21 < it wouldn't have matched *22!*22@* anyway
<IdleOne> s/not/no/
<tsimpson> or *21!*21@*
<tsimpson> tricky those spammers, ey
<IdleOne> a Ban on *!*21@* will help temporarily until they change the ident
<Pici> That is riduclously wide.
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> so I say we either give up and ignore it or bring back idoru which can and usually klines those bots
<k1l_> where is the problem with iduro?
<k1l_> *idoru
<tsimpson> it's too sensitive, apparently
<IdleOne> sometimes it klines the wrong person by mistake apparently
<tsimpson> there was a big to-do about false positives in a large channel like #ubuntu
<k1l_> too bad freenode doesnt support badwords like other networks do
<Pricey> k1l_: It's currently in testing on your /msg's.
<k1l_> i like the idea of not letting that spam be started at all than making action after that spam.
<IdleOne> Pricey: really?
 * IdleOne tests
<Pricey> IdleOne: Sorry, wasn't clear. I intended to be silly and suggest to k1l_ that we were specifically monitoring his /msg's while testing badwords. We're not.
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> well I that case I apologize for the very vulgar /msg I sent you :/
<Pricey> Oh the vulgarity.
<tsimpson> I imagine filtering every message that passes through the network would seriously impact performance of the network
<Pricey> I'm not sure why such a badwords would give better results than what we have. It'd no doubt have the same problems whilst degrading existing performance.
<phunyguy> IdleOne: Sorry, I hadn't noticed any porn links.  Maybe I just don't pay attention enough, or the ops trigger isn't fired off every time.
<IdleOne> if you sit in -ops-monitor for a while you will notice some extra things going on that are sometimes actually helpful
<phunyguy> I can't ever get in that channel, lol
<phunyguy> I used to be able to
<IdleOne> try now
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-ops-monitor: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<phunyguy> yep, in now.
<k1l_> Pricey: i saw it in some other network a while ago. i just like the idea behind that (especially for our issue now) but dont know about the technical side of that.
<k1l_> its just we have very similar sentences spammed by changing ips and nicknames and changing idents.
<Pricey> I'm not sure why such a badwords would give better results than what we have. It'd no doubt have the same problems whilst degrading existing performance.
<phunyguy> Arghh... why the heck is Android IRC highlighting me in everything that is typed that starts with "phu".... stupid thing.
<Pici> phuts?
<Pici> what other words start with phu?
<phunyguy> Phuzzy in #ubuntu
<Pici> thats not at word
<Pici> or a
<phunyguy> k1l is highlighting that person and my phone is freaking out
<phunyguy> "DOINK" every few seconds  :)
<k1l> "it wasnt me"
<phunyguy> no, it was my stupid client
<k1l> maybe a wrong word to highlight?
<rww> k1l: A short tl;dr of the technical side of badwords: freenode services, right now, do not read in-channel messages at all, which vastly decreases the amount of processing they do and helps make them performant. Modules like badwords (fantasy is the other main one that's disabled for the same reason) would make it read in-channel messages too, which would pretty much completely break it.
<rww> except I just woke up and badwords is on the ircd, not the services package, but it's the same thing with different nouns
<rww> also, if your ircd starts paying attention to message contents, it opens the door for all sorts of neferious oper activity, and the less temptation Pricey has the better ;)
<Pricey> AND with not being intelligent, it wouldn't be any better at identifying stuff as we have now.
<k1l> well, it doesnt need to read all messages. it only needs to read the messages with badwords in it </trollmode> :)
<rww> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts has been updated, so users on 12.04 will be prompted to upgrade to 14.04.1 now.
<rww> huzzah, etc.
 * phunyguy grumbles
<rww> !forget ltsupgrade
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> phunyguy: turn that frown upside down :D
<phunyguy> 12.04 4 lyf.
<k1l> updates for all the LTS \o/
 * Pricey msgs
<Unit193> knome: You think a banforward for samuraiRM is in order?  I'm thinking it might be good to talk to him, but don't want to jump the gun.
<rww> iirc they've been acting up elsewhere in #ubuntu-*
<rww> (samuraiRM I mean, not hey_joe)
<Unit193> Correct, an .it person banned in -it.
<rww> oh, that explains some things
<k1l> i am reminded of an "fuck you" from him in #u today
<rww> 21:41:01 < expunge> LTS is for people who irrationally avoid updating
<Unit193> k1l: "for a simple questions on a sidebar" then that?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-12
<SamwiseGamgee> I just got banned from two channels, does that mean I can never go back to them?
<ikonia> it means you can't use them until you start using them properly
<ikonia> based on your experiences in ##windows and ##hardware where you have also been muted/removed before it seems you either a.) have trouble using IRC channels b.) are intentionally trying to miss-use them
<ikonia> either way are not really useful to the other users of the channel, hence why you where removed from the channels
<SamwiseGamgee> are the bans permanent?
<ikonia> again listening to what's ben said to you is one of the problems
<ikonia> 09:11 <+ikonia> it means you can't use them until you start using them properly
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been reading the guidelines
<ikonia> there is zero desire to keep you out of a channel
<ikonia> what guidelines ?
<SamwiseGamgee> zero desire to keep me out, that sounds good
<SamwiseGamgee> zero desire to keep me in would be bad, I think
<SamwiseGamgee> I got sent a link to the guidelines and I read them
<ikonia> where did you get sent a linnk ?
<ikonia> which link
<ikonia> from whom ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been carefully following the guidelines, hence my surprise
<SamwiseGamgee> ops
<ikonia> which ops ?
<ikonia> when ?
<SamwiseGamgee> they helped me link up to the freenode guidelines, I read them
<SamwiseGamgee> I printed them out, too
<ikonia> who/where/when ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I will check my journal
<SamwiseGamgee> I don't have a hard copy
<ikonia> hard copy of what ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I keep a journal of everythinig that goes wrong in IRC freenode
<SamwiseGamgee> I even sent an email to the council
<ikonia> what council ?
<SamwiseGamgee> after the last incident
<SamwiseGamgee> irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ok - so we are talking about ubuntu here
<ikonia> what last incident ? what happened ?
<ikonia> (I'm trying to understand what's happened before)
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, there was an incident with cfhowlett
<SamwiseGamgee> It was upsetting for me
<SamwiseGamgee> I talked to ops about it
<SamwiseGamgee> then I sent an email to the council
<ikonia> I see
<SamwiseGamgee> that should be in my journal, too
<ikonia> ok, so you have read the guidelines on how to use the ubuntu IRC channels then and you're aware of them
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, I talked to a council member about it, too
<SamwiseGamgee> yes
<ikonia> the problem we have is you don't appear to be able to interact with others/take help from other people
<ikonia> it's counter productive to the channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I disagree
<ikonia> as you just ask the same questions over and over when people are givig you solutions
<SamwiseGamgee> I have been copying their advice into Abiword and Libre Office
<ikonia> you also find every single reason not to be able to provide information back to the people trying to help you
<ikonia> which makes it impossible to actually provide you with help
<ikonia> you then go onto discussing how much better windows is for you
<SamwiseGamgee> and reviewing their advice and following it, and it is working
<ikonia> which is fine - you're more than welcome to use windows
<SamwiseGamgee> that's how I got Libre Office working
<SamwiseGamgee> My Xubuntu OS is working, because of the help I am getting from IRC freenode in your channels
<ikonia> that's not the impression you give
<ikonia> you pretty much say nothing works
<SamwiseGamgee> today was bad
<ikonia> printing doesn't work, gimp doesn't work, you can't sign up to websites, libreoffice doesn't work
<SamwiseGamgee> Librre office is working
<SamwiseGamgee> and I am upset that I was banned
<ikonia> I understand that, and I'm sorry your upset
<ikonia>  but at the same time you can't continue to use the channel as you are doing
<ikonia> it's frustrating multiple users and ruining their experience
<SamwiseGamgee> how do I fix the problem?
<ikonia> try to actually work with people to resolve an issue
<ikonia> listen to what they say and answer the questions
<ikonia> rather than responding of how much easier it is in windows
<ikonia> or $other random app doesn't work
<SamwiseGamgee> ironically, I do that, but it is a slow process
<ikonia> it's not ironic
<SamwiseGamgee> I spend a great deal of time reviewing their answers
<SamwiseGamgee> but most of that work is done after I exit IRC
<SamwiseGamgee> when I am on IRC, most of my time is spent information gathering
<ikonia> you don't appear to do that
<ikonia> you appear to ignore what people are saying to you
<ikonia> (sorry my connection dropped)
<ikonia> that doesn't work
<ikonia> as people need to interact with you
<SamwiseGamgee> and I often get frustrated with the information they give me, becfause I cannot apply it immediately
<ikonia> so you ignore it/complain about it because you can't apply it
<ikonia> that's not really their problem
<ikonia> you are asking for help - they give you help, you get frustrated with them
<ikonia> it's not really fair on them
<SamwiseGamgee> I have printed over a hundred pages of their IRC responses and I hightlighted in bold the mmost important answers they give me
<ikonia> again that doens't really work
<ikonia> IRC is interactive you need to be able to respond to peoples questions
<ikonia> not use meta discussion
<SamwiseGamgee> I am sorry but I am not good at communicating
<ikonia> without being rude, you are at a very low level of experience with linux (which is fine) which limits your ability to work with IRC details "offline"
<ikonia> for people to be able to help you they need to be able to ask you for information and you respond with the answer
<SamwiseGamgee> but it is much easier for me offline
<ikonia> it's not for other people
<ikonia> as they can't give you good advice
<ikonia> and you can't respond to their requests for information
<ikonia> you may want to try using the ubuntu forums
<ikonia> that may work better for you
<ikonia> as that is "ask a question" and review the response later
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, so my ban is permanant?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again listen to what's being said
<ikonia> this is half the problem
<ikonia> I've already said 2 times "no"
<SamwiseGamgee> that is good, may be there is some hope
<ikonia> not if you continue to ignore what's being said to you like this
<ikonia> do you have an account on the ubuntu forums ?
<SamwiseGamgee> My responses are slow, but I am spending a great deal of time to understand their responses
<ikonia> you're responses are not slow
<ikonia> they are non-existant or evasive
<SamwiseGamgee> I am certainly not ignoring their questions
<ikonia> do you have an account on the ubuntu forums ?
<SamwiseGamgee> I thought were were in the ubuntu forums now
<ikonia> no, this is an IRC channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I have used the ubuntu forums before, sory
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> I'd suggest you try to use the ubuntu forums again as that is a better "offline" support service
<SamwiseGamgee> but last time I tried to get back in I had a problem with my password and login info
<ikonia> IRC expects interaction
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, the ubuntu forums are good
<ikonia> ok, so it may be better trying to use that
<ikonia> rather than IRC
<SamwiseGamgee> that makes sense, they will give me more time to respond
<ikonia> IRC doesn't appear to be working out well for you
<SamwiseGamgee> some channels have been very helpful
<ikonia> this confuses me
<SamwiseGamgee> I successfully installed a lot of stuff onto my PC running xubuntu
<SamwiseGamgee> and it is working pretty well now
<ikonia> you seem to know what IRC is and different channels
<ikonia> yet you just asked "is this not ubuntu forums"
<ikonia> it's not worked well to be honest
<SamwiseGamgee> sorry, I forgot, because these channels seem like all live forums of discussion to me
<ikonia> you've disrupted #ubuntu and #xubuntu - you've had problems in other channels such as ##windows and ##hardware where you've been muted/removed
<ikonia> so I don't think it's "working well" to be honest
<SamwiseGamgee> Also, I am impressed by the level of knowledge of the ops in these channels, they know so much
<ikonia> hence why the forums may be a better fit for you
<ikonia> I suggest trying the forums for a while, give it a week or so and see if that works out for you
<SamwiseGamgee> I like the idea of returning to the forums, but IRC has saved me a huge amount of time and money
<bazhang> forums are free
<ikonia> it's ruining other peoples experience though
<SamwiseGamgee> If not for IRC, I would have had to spend hundreds of dollars on Windows software
<ikonia> you cannot continue to use the IRC channels as an "offline" resource as you are doing
<SamwiseGamgee> no, it's an online resource, why do you say offline?
<ikonia> the forums will suit your offline style much better
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: because you ask questions - then take it away to process offline
<ikonia> that doesn't work, people need to interact
<ikonia> the forum however you can ask questions then come back to it later
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, that makes sense
<SamwiseGamgee> What if I go back to the forums and use that, then only come on IRC if I can't get the info I need from the forums, or if my problem is more time sensitive?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not a fall back like that
<ikonia> if you continue to use IRC as you are doing - it will not work
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, that is really bad
<SamwiseGamgee> So, you banned me because I was complaining too much?
<ikonia> if you are in a position to be able to interact with people, eg: give them information when they ask for it, and actually give them the information they want rather than a discussion about how much better windows is, that will work
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: sorry, I'm not prepared to discuss this any more
<ikonia> I've just spent 25 minutes explaining why you are banned and why you are struggling to use the channels
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, I'll talk to the council again
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for trying to help me
<ikonia> you then ask if it's something totally different
<SamwiseGamgee> I'll read the guidelines again
<ikonia> that's not going to help
<SamwiseGamgee> may be that will help
<ikonia> this isn't a "policy" issue
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a better solution
<SamwiseGamgee> I can prepare better before I go on the channels
<ikonia> it's you using IRC in a method that doesn't work for the majority of people using the channels
<SamwiseGamgee> try to anticipate their answers before I ask them
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: no - it's not an offline resouce
<SamwiseGamgee> no, online, not affline
<ikonia> I think you would be better to use the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> I like the forums
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: you can't prepare to respond to questions, you don't know what will be asked
<SamwiseGamgee> but I also like IRC, it provides faster information than the forums
<ikonia> that is "offline" as you are preparing to communicate non-interactively
<SamwiseGamgee> but you told me it is important to respond to their questions
<SamwiseGamgee> what else can I do, I am trying really hard
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: yes, but you don't know what they will ask ?
<ikonia> you're meant to respond with real/valid information
<SamwiseGamgee> sometimes I do know
<ikonia> not guess at what people will ask
<ikonia> sorry SamwiseGamgee I don't think this will work out as a medium for you
<SamwiseGamgee> and what I do is write my own reoport, then print it out in anticipattion of their anawsers
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sorry
<SamwiseGamgee> that forces me to solve my own problems, too
<SamwiseGamgee> You are being inflexible
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> I think it best to leave it there
<SamwiseGamgee> why are you being so uncooperative?  Do you want to help0 me, or just punish me?
<ikonia> you're welcome back any time to discuss this more
<ikonia> SamwiseGamgee: I want to help you, thats why I spent time with you in #ubuntu and that's why I suggested the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> not if I amm banned
<ikonia> you're not banned from this channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I think I understand.  You do not like me in your channel
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> again - 1 final time
<ikonia> your expectations of how to use IRC does not fit with the majority of people
<SamwiseGamgee> and you believe there is no possible way to redeem ,myself, ritght?
<ikonia> it ruins their experience
<ikonia> so unless you can actually use IRC inline with how the other users use it, it will not work as a medium for you
<ikonia> the forums should work better based on how you like to work
<SamwiseGamgee> you are rigth about the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> but you are certainly wrong if you think I am incorrigible
<ikonia> no-one said that
<ikonia> again this is a key issue
<ikonia> you just don't listen to what's been said to you
<SamwiseGamgee> I listened to you now
<SamwiseGamgee> why do you think I am so incorrigible?
<ikonia> have a think about it and you're welcome back to discuss it any time
<ikonia> but I think it best to digest what's been said (take it offline if you feel it easier to read)
<ikonia> no-one said you where incorrigible
<ikonia> please don't just randomly make things up
<SamwiseGamgee> sounds like you are talking to a foolish child
<ikonia> I have no idea who I'm talking to
<ikonia> you're just a random nickname on the internet
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, expendable and incorrigible, like a child
<ikonia> either way, have a think
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> welcome back to discuss after you've had a think about it
<SamwiseGamgee> I hope you think about what I said, about hope and redemption
<ikonia> there is nothing to redeem
<SamwiseGamgee> even a chilid can redeem himself
<ikonia> there is nothing to redeem
<SamwiseGamgee> I can learn
<ikonia> either a.) use IRC inline with how others expect you to so you can participate b.) use the forums
<SamwiseGamgee> I can change, I am a human being
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> bye
<SamwiseGamgee> goodbye
<ikonia> the /part command will exit the channel for you
<ikonia> (if you didn't know)
<SamwiseGamgee> how ling will the ban last?
<ikonia> you've not listened to a word
<SamwiseGamgee> I will use the forums
<ikonia> grat
<ikonia> great
<SamwiseGamgee> but I want to return to the channels at some point int he furture?
<SamwiseGamgee> how long will it take, days, weeks, months, years?
<ikonia> then a.) use the channels inline with how others expect eg: interactively b.) use the forums
<ikonia> it's up to you
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, I will come back next week and see if IRC channels still work
<ikonia> they will not work
<ikonia> as the ban is still in place
<ikonia> the ban will not just dissapear
<SamwiseGamgee> what about two months from now?
<ikonia> you have to change your expecation of how how IRC works
<ikonia> ...this is a waste of time
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, at least I trieed, it was worth a shot
<ikonia> no
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for trying to help me
<ikonia> think about what's been said (read it offline if you need to)
<SamwiseGamgee> We both gave it a shot, and we failed, I guess
<ikonia> you can come back anytime once you grasp how IRC works
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, I'll read the guidelsines again, too
<ikonia> and you'll be welcome back into the channels
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with the guidlines
<ikonia> I've said this 2 times now
<ikonia> I'm really sorry - but I can only assume you are trying to waste my time
<ikonia> so I will not discuss this any more
<SamwiseGamgee> good night
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops SamwiseGamge
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> great, he's just joined #ubuntuforums
<bazhang> ikonia, that was a *lot* like the old lars_
<ikonia> I want to believe he's just not getting it
<ikonia> I'm sure there is also a bit of a language gap
<bazhang> he's hitting up #u , #x and more
<ikonia> but if he knows incorrigible - I suspect his english is fine
<bazhang> just saying the MO is nearly identical
<ikonia> yes
<Calinou> hi, can I get my bans reconsidered please?
<Calinou> I don't consider joining the channels much again, but in case I do… I'd appreciate not being on ban lists too
<ikonia> nope
<Calinou> why not? it's been about a year
<ikonia> yes, and you still behave the same
<Calinou> where?
<ikonia> any channel I see you in, such as #fedora or ##linux
<ikonia> I'm sure there are others but I don't have any to hand
<ikonia> being blunt the channels are better as they are
<ikonia> you have a massive ban history which should never had beened to become a massive ban history - but you chose to make it that way
<ikonia> so I don't see a reason to change how it is now
<Calinou> I've NEVER, EVER been in ##linux.
<ikonia> ok, then perhaps I'm mistaken on that channel, I can dig out other exact ones if you want
<Calinou> I've only been in #fedora a few minutes, and have been nice there.
<ikonia> ok then lets look at it another way
<ikonia> why should you be allowed to use #ubuntu again
<Calinou> in case I need a support question
<ikonia> everytime you used it you where a problem - so why should you get that access again ?
<Calinou> I'm a #xubuntu user
<Calinou> and I may not have the time to use forums
<ikonia> that's not really a reason based on the fact that everytime you used it in the paste you've been a problem
<Calinou> (where my question can just get missed)
<ikonia> sadly - your contribution to the channels is not productive and creates problems for other users
<ikonia> hence why you where banned
<ikonia> so I don't see a reason to change that
<ikonia> !apeeals | Calinou
<ikonia> helps if I spell it right
<ikonia> !appeals | Calinou
<ubottu> Calinou: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> if you follow that process, it may change
<Calinou> it involves snail mail and signing stuff
<Calinou> sorry, but I'm not giving my real name out
<ikonia> but not my opinion is "no"
<ikonia> ok, then you can't follow the process
<ikonia> so it won't be removed
<Calinou> ha, nvm
<Calinou> “If you are not satisfied with the outcome of the discussion in #ubuntu-ops, you can either join #ubuntu-irc-council to speak with members of the IRC council”
<ikonia> ok
<Calinou> but aren't you there too?
<ikonia> where ?
<Calinou> so it breaks the purposeof peer review
<Calinou> in #ubuntu-irc-council
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> I'm not a council member at all
<ikonia> you're also welcome to talk to another member of the operator team first as the process suggests
<Calinou> that's what I would have done
<ikonia> would have ?
<Calinou> other ops are free to discuss on this issue
<ikonia> yup
<Calinou> but you were the first to do it :P
<ikonia> I was just active as I was dealing with something else
<ikonia> I've made my opinion on your ban clear
<ikonia> so if the others disagree they can step in
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops SamwiseGamgee now trolling #freenode and #ubuntuforums about his ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SamwiseGamgee> I got permanently banned from two ubuntu channels, and I would like to appeal both bans, is there an official appeal process to appeal those bans?
<k1l_> !appeals | SamwiseGamgee
<ubottu> SamwiseGamgee: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> I like your code of conduct, it is very wise and reasonable
<SamwiseGamgee> But I have a problem with the log of our discussion in order to document the incident for the appeal process to the irc council
<SamwiseGamgee>  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/11/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
<SamwiseGamgee> see, our names are not in there, our discussion was apparently never recorded
<DJones> Logs are updated hourly, if wait for about 10 minutes, the logs will probably have been updated
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
<tsimpson> That's the wrong day, today is the 12th
<SamwiseGamgee> I think it happened almost an hour ago
<SamwiseGamgee> does it take over an hour to get posted on the irc log?
<SamwiseGamgee> oh yeah, sorry
<SamwiseGamgee> should I appeal to an ops before going to the council?
<SamwiseGamgee> I lost the link to the ubuntu appeals process
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> why are there only like 10 lines in this log?    http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/12/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<SamwiseGamgee> ikonia, what time was it when we had that long discussion?
<SamwiseGamgee> Was it 2 hours ago?  three hours ago?
<SamwiseGamgee> should I talk to an ops before I start the appeal process?
<SamwiseGamgee> I already talked to the ops who banned me
<SamwiseGamgee> I am trying to print out the appeal process on my printer
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: you linked the channel #ubuntu+1 are you sure you mean that channel?
<k1l_> SamwiseGamgee: stop that trolling!
<SamwiseGamgee> #ubuntu is the channel
<SamwiseGamgee> I tried discussing the bans in the #ubuntu-irc-council channel, but may be that is not for core irc channels, or it's too early in the morning?
<SamwiseGamgee> should I just keep waiting for a response?
<IdleOne> yes, but not in here
<SamwiseGamgee> then where?
<SamwiseGamgee> I see several ops in here, but they are all busy now?
<IdleOne> in the irc-council channel
<IdleOne> and it is very possible they are all busy or working or sleeping or having breakfast or one of a thousand other things.
<SamwiseGamgee> It looks like there are only half a dozen ops in there, and they are quiet, not chatting
<IdleOne> right.
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, then I will just email them, right?
<SamwiseGamgee> IdleOne, are you an ops?
<IdleOne> SamwiseGamgee: wait in the -irc council channel or email them.
<IdleOne> which ever you prefer.
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, sorry to bother you so early in the morning
<SamwiseGamgee> is it rude to stay in this channel too long?
<SamwiseGamgee> is there a time limit for regular users like me?
<valorie> it clogs up the channel, yes
<valorie> we like to keep it open for new users-with-issues
<SamwiseGamgee> oh, hi Valorie, nice to see you
<valorie> hello
<SamwiseGamgee> I got banned from two channels today
<SamwiseGamgee> and I am going to appeal the ban
<SamwiseGamgee> I already talked to the ops who banned me, and said they are permanent
<valorie> sure, but you are done with this channel
<SamwiseGamgee> therefore, I need to appeal them
<valorie> it's time for my lunch (at a sprint), so I'm afk in a moment
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, have a nice day, Valorie
<IdleOne> SamwiseGamgee: You are not a regular user and you will not monopolize the time of every op in here who happens to be nice enough to answer one of your questions. You have been told about the appeals process, follow it. Now Please leave this channel.
<valorie> this channel is not for idling while you wait for that
 * valorie gives IdleOne a mint
<valorie> and goes to lunch
<IdleOne> enjoy :)
<Pricey> @btlogin
<Pricey> @whoami
<Pricey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> @whoami
<ubottu> pricey
<Pricey> @btlogin
<samuraiRM> hi
<samuraiRM> i m sorry
<samuraiRM> web  cam skype
<samuraiRM> because de led of web cam is on http://postimg.org/image/le0573lrn/e83e2095/
<samuraiRM> sorry
<samuraiRM> ultimate step away from solving the problem
<ikonia> samuraiRM: hey there you're not in #ubuntu, you're actually in the ubuntu-ops channel
<ikonia> samuraiRM: I'm going to see if I can find out why, but if you know yourself that would be helpful too
<samuraiRM> e vabbe
<samuraiRM> thank you
<samuraiRM> sorry
<bazhang> ikonia, he was banned in -it
<ikonia> looks like #xubuntu too
<ikonia> looks like
<bazhang> tried to work it out in -irc , but so far a no go
<ikonia> Unit193: ping
<ikonia> samuraiRM: just trying to get the details for #xubuntu for you
<ikonia> samuraiRM: so it looks like you where trying to cause an issue in #xubuntu by asking for a sidebar in a photo - that didn't contain a sidebar
<ikonia> and then using some rude language and trying to waste peoples time
<ikonia> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/08/11/%23xubuntu.html#t18:02
<ikonia> that log shows you repeatedly asking for a side bar in the photo - but the photo contains no sidebar
<ikonia> samuraiRM: does any of that seem true in your mind ?
<ikonia> samuraiRM: I can see you're busy getting help in #ubuntu, do you want to come back later when you are done
<Unit193> ikonia: Pong.  That one was just in need of a short discussion, but just kept popping in and out.  He's quite rude, doesn't explain more when asked or give details of any kind and just repeats the question, is crossposting, and should really just work out his ban in the -it channel.  He's been coming back several days with the same type of attitude as well.  Feel free to unban, no strong opinion on this one.
 * rww finishes reading scrollback and offers ikonia beer
<ikonia> rww: all cool
<ikonia> Unit193: thanks for the heads up, he got "ok" help in #ubuntu so lets see how that goes before removing #xubuntu and let the .it guys sort out his .it ban
<bazhang> or that
<bazhang> that was taking a jdoles'ian turn
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing and just wants to rant about how bad it is
<bazhang> sure looked that way
<DJones> ikonia: That was being dealt with, it didn't need a +q
<ikonia> feel free to unmute him
<ikonia> my apologies
<DJones> Too late now
<ikonia> it looked like it was just a continuing rant in the channel
<DJones> I'll let you deal with the appeal
<ikonia> I suspect he won't appeal a mute
<ikonia> he's not responded to a pm
<DJones> Me neither
<bazhang> guake and screen?
<bazhang> I thought guake was gui
<rww> bazhang: it is. you can run screen in GUI terminal emulators...
<bazhang> rww, that seems a bizarre usage
<rww> I for one find terminal multiplexing very useful, regardless of what I'm using to access my system
<IdleOne> I just got spam from elky. I now need some bread, onions and mustard.
<IdleOne> plz2ban elky from all the channels kthx
<elky> lololol  >IdleOne< http://www.balloons.net/images/Inflatable_Product_Replicas/big/Spam-Can.jpg
<IdleOne> see she admits it
<rww> she hasn't noticed yet
<rww> she just looked at my screen because i was giggling
<rww> she has +r so she can figure that out herself
<rww> (i got called names for saying this)
<phunyguy> I DON'T LIKE SPAM
<valorie> me either, but my parents both loved it!
<rww> elky went on reddit instead
<phunyguy> I do like spam :(  I was quoting Monty Python
<IdleOne> he should be here any second
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ThorAsgard said: !how much is ten plus ten
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-13
<bazhang> <BlaXpirit> no woky
<bazhang> he's gone k1l
<bazhang> <BlaXpirit> oh look, after reboot my locale is still broken
<bazhang> rly?
<bazhang> tazer an issue before?
<k1l> bantracker says so
<bazhang> video card help! Tazer: buy a new notebook
<bazhang> yeah thats helpful!
<bazhang> ubottu, random kick ban kickban
<ubottu> kick
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> he got warned and got a very long ban history. so kb is fine on next troll attempt
<bazhang> he's bad news in the other places I've seen him
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> is gksu still needed?
<rww> 15:22:11 < somsip> !spam | vertas
<rww> 15:22:11 < ubottu> vertas: Please don't spam
<rww> this is my new favorite factoid
<Pici> heh
<hggdh> bazhang: AFAIR, gksu is being/has been deprecated
<bazhang> hggdh, ok thanks
<valorie> that's funny, I think we are going the opposite way in kubuntu
<valorie> deprecating kdesudo, to use kdesu
<hggdh> both gksu and gksudo are being ousted
<hggdh> pkexec is being promoted in their place
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I've never heard of that
<valorie> !pkexec
<valorie> hmmm
<hggdh> valorie: on a terminal, man pkexec
<hggdh> or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/pkexec.1.html
<valorie> this might be a good link for a factoid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78352/when-to-use-pkexec-vs-gksu-gksudo
<valorie> very interesting
<bazhang> nice
<valorie> shadeslayer has ops in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> probably -offtopic too
<Pici> okay?
<ikonia> so perhaps he should be in here ?
<rww> !search gksu
<ubottu> Found: dragnslcr: since gparted*, gksu, sudo, gksudo
<rww> "As a result, pkexec will not allow you to run e.g. X11 applications as another user since the $DISPLAY environment variable is not set."
<rww> sadface
<Unit193> bazhang: Thanks, that's samuraiRM.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-14
<ubottu> eeee_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (_2_landa a bot)
<knome> SamuraiRM apparently in #xubuntu, is he ban evading?
<ikonia> I think so
<ikonia> I don't see the original ban replaced
<ikonia> he was "ok" in #ubuntu a day or so ago
<ikonia> the ban forward didn't get picked up as it's a nick ban
<ikonia> so he joined as guest, then changed his nick
<ikonia> or it would have ban forwarded him here
<knome> yep.
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<k1l> ban evading with sanurai instead of samurai?
<ikonia> he's not banned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I suspect he needs to sort out his ban in #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> and get help there as the language problem seems quite hight
<ikonia> high
<k1l> i thought he was banned in #xubuntu and -it etc
<ikonia> he's forwarded to here from #xubuntu
<ikonia> and he's banned in #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> I suspect he'll be better of sorting his -it ban out so he can talk to people in italian to get a clear problem/resolution discussion going
<k1l> yep
<k1l> but i think he just doesnt care about that as long as he gets what he want while beeing annoying to other users
<ikonia> we'll he's not trying to be annoying at the moment as he apears to want genuine help
<ikonia> but his langauge barrier is quite a tough one
<IdleOne> the barrier didn't seem too high for him yesterday when he got banned for saying his killed his family
<IdleOne> s/his/he/
<knome> ikonia, changed the ban on #xubuntu to a broader one for SamuraiRM, he seems to be changing host
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I'm not personally bothered by him, I just want him to sort his -it ban out as I'm sure they can help better than broken english
<knome> he also seems to be crossposting
<ikonia> knome: it appears he thinks your actions where mine
<ikonia> d me
<ikonia> 112:58 <SanuraiRM> fuck you
<ikonia> just noticed I had a pm from him
<knome> i'm sorry.
<ikonia> it's not a problem
<ikonia> just chuckling with you about it
<ikonia> not complaining
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Giant81 offtopic imgur link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SanuraiRM> hi
<rww> howdy
<SanuraiRM> i have installed xscreensaver
<rww> SanuraiRM: this isn't a support channel. You are forwarded here from #xubuntu.
<SanuraiRM> scuseme
<rww> Please contact #ubuntu-it's ops, resolve your ban in there, and ask there for support. Thanks.
<Unit193> knome: Yeah, that's why I went for nickban first, noticed the host wasn't static at all.
<Unit193> Note, it's actually useless to send SanuraiRM to #ubuntu-irc, no -it ops idle there (checked the access list against nicks in -irc).
<DJones> That seems like something for the IRCC to discuss with the -it ops
<Unit193> DJones: Likely, but nevertheless, it leaves the best option to PM the op in question rather than directing to a channel with no IT OPs.
<DJones> Unit193: Agreed, although I would question why -it ops  don't join -irc I did think it was recommended for loco channel ops
<DJones> Could be I've misread something in the past though
<IdleOne> recommended != to obligatory
<IdleOne> just because the IRCC recommends ops idle there does not mean they have to. They do have an op channel I believe
<Unit193> DJones: It is for locos and non-core channels, yes.  As well as other IRC discussions.
<IdleOne> the -it loco that is
<DJones> So if -it have their own loco channel, hwere are the logs for that?
<IdleOne> same place all the other logs are at, locos also don't have to log
<IdleOne> everything is voluntary in the Ubuntu IRC world
<rww> unless the LoCo Council decides to be silly and force one to
 * rww bitter
<DJones> That sounds really stupid
<IdleOne> rww: they did that to you?
<Unit193> IdleOne: LoCo's had/have forced logging, actually.  irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<rww> IdleOne: yes
<rww> iirc they were looking at forcing it for all of them, i forget if that happened
<IdleOne> hmm that seems silly to me
<rww> astute observers may note an overlap between the LC composition at the time and the list of people who wanted #u-w logged
<DJones> Being honest if a loco channel isn't prepared to have its ops channel logged, that channel shouldn't be an official channel
<rww> anyway. tl;dr: everything is not voluntary and drama is drama
<elky> DJones: #firstworldproblems
<IdleOne> I can understand that main support channels/core channels but I think loco's should be left to decide for themselves
<Unit193> They weren't, but IMO should have been yes.
<rww> 18:46:12 [Users #ubuntu-it-ops]
<rww> 18:46:12 [@ChanServ] [@ubot-it] [+enzotib] [ rww]
<rww> dunno if that's the right channel.
<rww> no banforwards and no mention in /topic
<rww> oh, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/RisoluzioneControversie implies it is
<rww> (I expect SamuraiRM needs pointing at that URL in future)
<DJones> Iwonder how much of the -it issues relate to LjL
<Unit193> rww: +f?
<IdleOne> very little I suspect
<IdleOne> he wasn't very active in there aiui
<IdleOne> if at all
<rww> Unit193: what about it?
<DJones> Not that he's causing them, more that he may be an op there and responsible behind the scenes for  it
<Unit193> mode/#ubuntu-it-ops +CFcmnst  I see.
<rww> oh, +f'ing him there from here
<rww> probably not the best idea
<IdleOne> doesn't askubuntu have an -it section?
<rww> they have an OSQA instance at http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/
<DJones> IdleOne: Don't let the trolls get in the way of the truth
<IdleOne> I'm not sure what that mean
<DJones> IdleOne: Too many people are blaiming Ubuntu because it exists, rather than looking at the facts
<hggdh> ikonia, knome: ping
<knome> yes?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> you summond
<ikonia> hggdh: what's up ?
<hggdh> ikonia: can we PM for a bit?
<ikonia> yup
<hggdh> knome: same thing, can we PM for a bit?
<knome> feel free to
<hggdh> staff around?
<Pricey> hggdh: What's up?
<hggdh> Pricey: hi, can we have ubot93 (ukikie@botters/unit193/bot/ubot93) cloaked as ubuntu/bot/ubot93 ?
<Pricey> Unit193: Around to confirm please?
<Unit193> Pricey: Confirmed.
<Pricey> Unit193: no going back etc..
<hggdh> last call, and all that
<tonyyarusso> We have 93 bots now?
<Pricey> hggdh: Should be done.
<hggdh> so far yes, until Unit193++
<Unit193> Thanks.
<knome> bazhang, not sure it's a good idea to send them to other channels to pick up more bans.
<knome> at least i prefer not to play the "find a channel i'm not banned in" -game
<bazhang> knome, he wanted some non-ubuntu channels, and I have pre-emptively warned those ops
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> erm, anyway to ban notices in channel?
<genii> Bah, mass attack in there
<k1l> should set +r imho
<k1l> whats about ppc questions in #ubuntu?
<k1l> imho they are that few that they are allowed even the ppc port is officially droped?
<hggdh> ppc dropped?
<k1l> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<tsimpson> modern Macs have Intel chips
<hggdh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/trusty/
<k1l> yep.
<hggdh> we have power8 and powerpc
<hggdh> oh, you re talking about macs
<hggdh> not IBM RS/6000 and cousins
<k1l> no, the apple g3/g4 stuff
<hggdh> ack. Sorry.
<k1l> there is one user in #ubuntu who was told ppc is dropped and not supported in #ubuntu anymore. i am just asking on how the policy is on that
<hggdh> my personal take is if it is community-driven, then it is community-supported. And that would mean acceptable on #ubuntu
<tsimpson> so long as the questions are general enough, I don't see a problem
<k1l> imho yes
<hggdh> Pricey: still available? I got some more -br channels to +Ff for me
<tsimpson> don't freenode still have that secret channel for GCs?
<Unit193> Yes.
<hggdh> well, it will only help if I know of it :-)
<hggdh> but I can always go #freenode, and be helped
<rww> faster in #freenode anyway, if it's the same as it used to be
<rww> although then you have to deal with the "helpers"
<hggdh> part of the game :-)
<bazhang> <bluetower> ok who here is live and could help me
<bazhang> ubottu, random live zombie
<ubottu> zombie
<ubottu> bazhang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> @random bazhang this works without an error message :P
<ubottu> message
<bazhang> rww nice!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-15
<IdleOne> thank you whoever removed +r
<Pricey> hggdh: Sorted?
<hggdh> Pricey: not yet...
<hggdh> so, can you please +Ff to me: #ubuntu-br, #ubuntu-br-dev, #ubuntu-br-doc, #ubuntu-br-meeting, and #ubuntu-br-tradutores? Thank you
<Pricey> hggdh: Can you double check that list please?
<hggdh> Pricey: checked. All of them need to be brought into compliance
<Pricey> hggdh: Can you triple check please?
<Pricey> hggdh: Specifically the last 3
<hggdh> Pricey: bah. Consequence of not having had coffee yet. At least, this is my gateway.
<hggdh> Pricey: -br, -br-dev, -br-doc
 * hggdh goes AFK for the next few hours
<tsimpson> so, anyone on the council doing anything to bring the -uds-* channels in-line with our guidelines and/or migrate to -uos-*?
<Pricey> hggdh: Still doesn't look right..
<Pricey> hggdh: I'll transfer two, let me know if something else needs doing..
<bazhang> I'm not a bot.
<bazhang> beep
<Beldar> hey I believe robothead is a bot no answers or comments but has ircbot in it's info
<Unit193> Not as likely, irssi.
<knome> it wouldn't be too weird to run an irssi instance as a bot :)
<Pici> thats what ubuntulog is.
<Unit193> I know, I've kind of done it.
<Unit193> Yep, ollld irssi IIRC.
<knome> me too.
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> That was something.
<genii> Most of em from the same IP
<Flannel> All the same IP, yeah.
<tomaw> klined a fair bit of it
<rww> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> this is a person that has a more than a few things that skip through the proxy checkers
<IdleOne> how come I have pastry on
<rww> because you opped up 22 hours ago and never deopped
<rww> assuming my /lastlog is not misleading me
<IdleOne> sounds about right
<IdleOne> I have a feeling you're either going to ban him or i will
<bazhang> was that chippyleet?
<IdleOne> no idea
<Flannel> This is going to be fun -_-
<marvin-hh> Can anyone explain what you have against freedom of speech?
<rww> ubottu: freedom of speech
<ubottu> rww: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> of course not
<rww> ubottu: freedomofspeech
<marvin-hh> If Canonical would simply build a working operating system in the first place, I wouldn't have to point out its flaws.
<rww> now where did it go
<Flannel> marvin-hh: First off, there's no such thing on IRC.
<Flannel> !freespeech
<ubottu> Please don't pepper the channel with cries of buzzwords like "free speech!", especially when you don't know what they mean or if they're applicable to the current situation. See http://tonyyarusso.com/politics/what-free-speech-isnt for more information.
<Flannel> rww: that's what you're looking for.
<rww> thanks Flannel
<rww> ubottu: freedomofspeech is <alias> freespeech
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> ubottu: freedom of speech is <alias> freespeech
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<marvin-hh> Flannel: so, what is #ubuntu then? An alias for #bunchofnazis?
<Flannel> marvin-hh: So, look.  I'm going to save us all some time by just giving it to your straight.
<Flannel> Also, save you some grief, since I think the sooner we're done, the less deep of a hole you're going to have put yourself in.
<marvin-hh> The only thing I have done is told someone that upgrading in its current state is a bad idea.
<marvin-hh> There is plenty of documented proof for that.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Yes, warning people about potential problems is on topic.  However your tone was not appropriate.  Given the fact that you were previously walking a line, your leash was temporarily shorter.
<marvin-hh> The only thing I can think of which remains is that you want to actually damage the interests of users.
<Flannel> After you were removed, you came back and were still indignant, which is why you were removed so we can have this discussion in here.
<rww> The only secret motive we have here is keeping #ubuntu free of axe-grinding so that people can actually get useful support.
<Flannel> Now, your discussion in here started off on the wrong foot, which is why your ban won't be resolved at this time.
<rww> Flannel and I especially do not care one whit for Canonical's reputation or other such nonsense.
<marvin-hh> I asked a question in #ubuntu about Xorg and nobody answered.
<chu> Patience is a virtue!
<marvin-hh> So, whatever *you* were doing wasn't support.
<Flannel> When you've cooled off a bit, and can discuss this like a normal person, I'm eager to get your ban resolved, but I'm going to give you at least 12 hours to cool off, so please come back "tomorrow".
<rww> That happens sometimes, yes. Since #ubuntu is community-staffed, sometimes people do not know everything.
<rww> @btlogin
<marvin-hh> This has nothing to do with not knowing everything; the Xorg issues have existed since at least 2012 judging from a quick Google.
<marvin-hh> This means that if there is a community, its power is virtually zero.
<marvin-hh> Its power to effect change in the world, that is.
<rww> Okay. You're welcome to look for support elsewhere in addition to #ubuntu if you don't personally find #ubuntu useful.
<rww> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/ has links to various places.
<marvin-hh> I don't think you should be calling yourself a community, if you aren't one.
<marvin-hh> What makes you believe it's actually a community?
<chu> We'll take your opinion into account in the future.
<marvin-hh> Do you have any events? Are there strong social connections amongst its members?
<marvin-hh> If so, how many?
<marvin-hh> Do you measure those?
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Again, nothing is going to get resolved right now, so please stop this discussion and when you come back later, we'll work to resolve your ban.
<rww> marvin-hh: I don't think anyone in here is particularly interested in philosophical musings about whether #ubuntu-* is a community or not. Are you looking to resolve your ban so you can get back in #ubuntu, or not?
<rww> ah, I guess we're setting that aside for a bit anyway. So yes, what Flannel said.
<marvin-hh> If not, aren't you just saying a bunch of things without anything to back it up?
<marvin-hh> Do you do this often?
<knome> marvin-hh, please stop the nonsense and stop wasting everybody's time here.
<marvin-hh> I am asking simple questions here. If you cannot even answer those, why would I believe in this "community"? If you say that there is a large group of self-interested individuals and or companies which might or might not use Ubuntu then that might be true, but that doesn't make it a community.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Whether we can or cannot answer these questions, no one is going to answer them currently.  Come back later after cooling off.  See you then.
<knome> marvin-hh, this is the wrong forum to ask those questions.
<marvin-hh> knome: the right forum is the wind?
<Pici> Perhaps this would be better if one person dealt with the questions.... like Flannel here.
 * rww nods and steps back
<marvin-hh> All I am seeing you do is evading questions.
<marvin-hh> Not exactly convincing for your position.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: I am ignoring questions, beacuse they're not going to be answered right now.  Come back later once you've cleared your head and we'll get your ban resolved.
<marvin-hh> Anyway, you have had your chance.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: See you later.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: DJones removed my ban, because he considered me to be a reasonable person.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: well a +q.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: as such, you are now in direct contradiction with him.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: so, have fun sorting that out.
<marvin-hh> DJones: see above.
<Flannel> marvin-hh: Will do.  Talk to you later.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: I sure hope not. You are a very boring person, if you are in fact one.
<chu> lol
<marvin-hh> Flannel: you sound like a badly programmed bot.
<rww> I can confirm that Flannel is a human :)
<marvin-hh> Nothing personal, just a fact. I bet you hear that often.
<Flannel> Yes, I am.  You've got me.  Now, have a nice day, and we'll see you soon.
<marvin-hh> There is nothing left for me to say to you.
<rww> Okay. Have a nice day, and please /part to keep the channel free for other issues.
<marvin-hh> Flannel: you basically said that my, I quote, "tone", was not appropriate.
<marvin-hh> You really have a hard time with constructing an argument, don't you?
<rww> oh for pete's sake
<Flannel> marvin-hh: I did say your tone was inappropriate, yes.  That's why you're not in #ubuntu right now.
<marvin-hh> I recommend you do some training in forming arguments.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops marvin-hh failed to resolve #ubuntu ban, asked to return when clear-headed by Flannel, failed to take hints about leaving; kicked; rejoined; banned for a few minutes
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> (hopefully he got the point)
<Pici> ikonia: was a ban needed for that?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> picking up where he left off in ops
<ikonia> there is zero need for the utter crap he's spewing to kick off in ANY other channel
<Flannel> ikonia: No, he picked up from where he left off in #u
<ikonia> no, he really didn't
<Flannel> yeah, we went back to graphics "support"
<ikonia> "please provide proof before pressing enter"
<ikonia> he's just being a tool
<ikonia> you want to try to negotiate with him - enjoy
<ikonia> there is zero real discussion with him
 * rww goes afk
<Flannel> ikonia: Sorry, you made this bed.  Banning everyone you don't like is not an appropriate policy.
<ikonia> what bed ?
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with not liking him
<IdleOne> So I set the ban I placed in #ubuntu to expire in 7 days. Flannel if you want to adjust that feel free
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> lag
<Pici> ty
<genii> It makes me sort of sad to see it was some .fi there
<k1l> there are idiots everwhere, so dont get too sad for your country.
<bazhang> that was insane
<bazhang> genii is FINNISH?
<chu> Nah, he's Canadian. But this is IRC, and everyone on IRC loves all things Finnish.
<bazhang> I thought canadien
<bazhang> ah phew
<k1l> everyone likes vodka and so likes finnland :)
<bazhang> yet the finns go to .ru for cheap vodka
<hggdh> Pricey: yes indeed my fault. Sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-16
<OERIAS> What is the ubuntu offtopic called?
<chu> The channel? #ubuntu-offtopic
<OERIAS> Thank you so much chu! :-D
<IdleOne> Will that be all?
<chu> OERIAS: If that's all, could you please part this channel?
<OERIAS> opps forgot. sorry.
<genii> If they were only all that easy.
<ubottu> andol called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Beldar> we seem to have a person just posting garbage ubuntuRVK
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntuRVK trolling)
<DJones> sheesh, and perlmonkey wonders why apps aren't available   Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<k1l_> at least its a LTS and not a 8.10 :)
<DJones> An EOL LTS may as well be Warty Warthog
<DJones> I can understand people not wanting to change a heavily customised install, but even so its not the best idea, probably running IE6 in wine as well :)
<DJones> @mark zainul Joining asking which country somebody is from and then what gender they are
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> a bot for maple story
<bazhang> yeah #ubuntu is the first place I'd look
#ubuntu-ops 2014-08-17
<ubottu> OERIAS called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, switchtehbeat said: !alis what is the redit channel for pc hardware
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-10
<ubottu> cofo called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> weird.
<genii> Seems a bit... "off"
 * phunyguy blinks
 * genii makes more coffee
<Ben64> UFO69 is trying very hard to get a representative from microsoft to respond to them in #ubuntu
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 68611 Trolling
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-11
<daftykins> loooooool - user needs ejecting for repeatedly asking about an inappropriate topic
<k1l_> #ubuntu ?
<daftykins> yep
<k1l_> ah he changed names before. i will have an eye on it. thanks daftykins
<daftykins> heh now the topic has changed to win7, trolltastic :)
<daftykins> no problemo \o
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !winusb is <reply> WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jordan_U
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-12
<teward> anyone on watch today in #ubuntu right now?
<bazhang> who
<Unit193> kadiro and dafty it looked like.
<teward> yep
<teward> looks defused now, initially looked like it was starting to burn into a fireball
<teward> thanks
<bazhang> dafty is one of the good guys, I thought
<bazhang> was it a breakdown in civility
<Unit193> Kind of seemed like kadiro thinking he has rights, of some sort.
<bazhang> looks like kadiro made a random not so good suggestion and got called on it, didnt like it
<bazhang> and dafty is nothing if not blunt, but hardly wrong in that case
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (ongoing argument getty petty)
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: I trust you're talking to him in a query somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> If I have to, I guess.
<tonyyarusso> (It's also timed-removal)
<Jordan_U> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<Jordan_U> That's such a short message that I don't really see the point in it being a factoid.
<k1l_> yeah
<Unit193> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE ?
<genii> But if it was longer, it could be considered spam
<k1l_> that is a dilemma
<Jordan_U> rww changed it last, so I'll ping them about it some time before removing it. Also, it looks like it has been used on average about once a month for the past 8 years it has existed, for whatever difference that makes.
<genii> The bot usually quiets accidental spammers, and the real spammers just get kicked without resorting to factoids
<Unit193> And even then, someone will likely tell anyone spamming channels not to do that.
<roofag> k1l_ wtf are you doing
<roofag> YOU FUCK
<k1l_> you are a known troll, just go and play somewhere else
<roofag> fucking cunt
<k1l_> @mark roofag insulting
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-13
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest61104)
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (silliness)
<ikonia> it's fine
<bazhang> * [zanzibizarre] #ubuntu
<bazhang> hes hitting multiple channels network wide
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (terminal_echo profanity & trolling)
<ikonia> looks like cholby is back with multiple accounts
<DJones> Yep
<ikonia> terminal_echo and h80s are the same person
<ikonia> and the behaviour is like cholby in multiple channels
<ikonia> tedious
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (messi _echo profanity & trolling IP ban requested)
<DJones> Multiple nicks, with unafiliated cloakcs
<bazhang> b00yah
<ikonia> posted in freenode they can do something if they want/or not
<terminal_echo> hi umm, i heard that you could get free mountain dew in here
<terminal_echo> correct?
<h80s> hi!
<h80s> ^ lol prepping
<h80s> stop kicking me. I acually need to talk to you guys.
<h80s> jeez
<kkstopnow> hello, I am here to talk to you guys about an unfair (in my mind) ban.
<genii> @comment 68670 Forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-14
<wileee> Could someone watch kadiro, they are not an asset
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (kn0ck ban requested)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, blackwind_123 said: ubottu : http://imgur.com/d3WF2uK here is the message list which i got
<Jordan_U> ikonia: My guess is that the actual difference between Ubuntu and CENTOS that caused this to come up is that (I believe) CENTOS/Red Hat only uses kernels that are stable long term support kernels upstream (blessed and maintained by GregKH) whereas Ubuntu, for 14.04, chose to use 3.13 which is not an LTS kernel managed by GregKH. Canonical originally wanted GregKH to call 3.13 LTS, based on Canonical's guarantee that ...
<Jordan_U> ... they would do the work that GregKH would otherwise have done. Greg didn't trust that promise enough, so it's not LTS upstream (but Canonical is still making the same promise).
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I have no idea how much of that Daemoen's manager actually understands though, and they should still get more clarification before asking further in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> Id on't think he understands to be honest
<ikonia> it just seems to not be a thought out question
<Jordan_U> ikonia: There was a lot of news reporting around the drama that resulted from this situation, so I still think that's what precipitated the question from the manager in the first place.
<ikonia> it sounds ill thought out
<ikonia> the vendor support is what matters
<daftykins> user Koning in #ubuntu giving bad / trolling advice
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Thanks for the heads up.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-15
<daftykins> np!
<Jordan_U> 18:43 -!- N1993|2 [~u931732@172.56.26.237] has joined #ubuntu-offtopic Please ban them.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: ^^
<Flannel> Jordan_U: who is this person?
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Look carefully at their nick.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: ni**er.
<daftykins> Jordan_U: got another customer ;) ky-lo-g
<Unit193> Any #ubuntu OPs up?
<Unit193> Flannel: Danke.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, JavaNunes said: ubottu: my system is the best, no ubuntu, my ssh server is open, user admin, pass admin
#ubuntu-ops 2015-08-16
<stevendale> Hi. I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> I think this is yours phunyguy
<tonyyarusso> Or rather, this individual IP one is from phunyguy.  Looks like we have *several* entries.
<phunyguy> hi stevendale
<stevendale> Hi phunyguy. How was your day?
<phunyguy> busy.  What can we do for you?
<stevendale> I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and I'd like it lifted
<phunyguy> I see.
<phunyguy> Do you happen to recall the reason for these bans?
<stevendale> Changing nicknames after agreeing I wouldn't and inappropriate slurs
<phunyguy> right.
<phunyguy> Not really the type of activity that needs to be in these channels.
<stevendale> I don't know what to say to that.
<phunyguy> Perhaps that is why you are still banned?
<phunyguy> /headdesk
<Flannel> mark stevendale
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> @mark stevendale
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seveas> !ops-#ubuntu
<ubottu> DalekSec called the ops in #ubuntu (kkk123)
<Seveas> stupid troll in #ubuntu
<ubottu> kkk123 called the ops in #ubuntu (DalekSec)
<ikonia> sorry was slow
<Unit193> I cheated and extended the automated mute by 30 minutes.
<Unit193> ikonia: Still around to check on Steve_Wozniak?
<ikonia> yup
<Unit193> Danke.
<ikonia> who is/was he ?
<Unit193> Could be the same person, but the account is 'Daniel_Carver'
<ikonia> ok
<renn0xtek9> why do I get bannned???
<renn0xtek9> ikonia why do I get banned ?
<renn0xtek9> ikonia you have to provide a reason before you bann people!
<wotan147> Ikoni
<wotan147> ikonia why do I get banned?
<wotan147> you don't even know ?
<renn0xtk9> ikonia: still no ideas why you did banned me ??
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> your language and attitude
<ikonia> sorry - I was away from my keyboard earlier
<renn0xtk9>  language and attitude  < i,e ?
<ikonia> 12:38 < wotan147> can please somebody go to http://support.mendeley.com then click to sign in and give me hints why the fucking webpage is not loadiing on my computer
<ikonia> what do you see wrong with that ?
<renn0xtk9> nothing ... but for my defense, I did not banned my self, you did it ;)
<ikonia> ok - well the use of the language "fucking" is not what's expected in ubuntu
<ikonia> !guidelines | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> have a read through those
<renn0xtk9> that's standard component of american language so far as I know ;)  and it is expected to write american on ubuntu  channel
<ikonia> please don't swear in the ubuntu channels
<renn0xtk9> if everybody who ever wrote fucking would have been banned from frenode, by these day you would be alone ;)
<ikonia> check the guidelines link I just sent you
<renn0xtk9> right anyway, can you unban me
<ikonia> please check the rules/guidelines of using the channel
<renn0xtk9> yes i have just did it ;)
<ikonia> make sure you understand what's expected of your behaviour please
<ikonia> ok
<renn0xtk9> i think somewhere in the guidelines it is written also that one should warn somebedoy before banning a the random;)
<ikonia> there is nothing random about it
<ikonia> as I've just explained
<ikonia> and you'll do better trying to follow the guidelines
<ikonia> than trying to use them as to why you should not have been banned
<ikonia> I've removed the ban for you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so if you follow the guidelines and join #ubuntu you'll be fine
<renn0xtk9> thks
<ikonia> if you could /part this hcannel if you don't need anything else
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<hggdh> phunyguy: javanunes is known in -br. He is banned for life there
<phunyguy> hggdh: good info.  Thanks
<hggdh> yw
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<phunyguy> shame on you, ikonia
 * phunyguy ducks
<k1l_> ikonia: utopic is EOL, you really should update that ;p
<daftykins> kadiro in #ubuntu has been joining for the last week with nicknames starting with 'k' all week, a known offender over in #debian apparently who has been banned.
<ikonia> ok
<daftykins> right now his/her stubbornness is refusing to stop giving bad advice
<ikonia> lets have a look
<ikonia> I'll have a talk to him and see if he can click into place, if not, he'll get muted
<ikonia> thank you
<daftykins> ta
<k1l_> a .ch ip asking for ubuntu and firewall. lets see if its zetheroo again
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-15
<tsimonq2> JustAnotherIdiot [~loser@im.from.the.gigamatrix.xyz]
<tsimonq2> ircname  : googolplexking
<tsimonq2> he was once in #ubuntu-us-wi and in #wilug (Wisconsin LUG channel)
<tsimonq2> he's a teoll
<tsimonq2> *troll
<Flannel> At least he can spell googolplex correctly.
<tsimonq2> I remembered the name Donald-Trump
<tsimonq2> here's from #lubuntu:
<tsimonq2> 01:45:01 AM < Donald-Trump> I updated my computer and now I'm getting really shitty ping to my wifi router with 19% packet loss. I even rebooted the router
<tsimonq2> 01:45:04 AM -!- Donald-Trump is now known as JustAnotherIdiot
<tsimonq2> 01:45:37 AM < JustAnotherIdiot> well now it's working
<tsimonq2> 01:46:17 AM < tsimonq2> !language | JustAnotherIdiot
<tsimonq2> 01:46:17 AM < ubottu> JustAnotherIdiot: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> as you can see from my timestamps, it's late, I'm up late working on something, so I'll exit IRC, finish that, and go to sleep
<tsimonq2> but I just thought I should raise this here :)
<tsimonq2> (to keep an eye out)
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<k1l> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l> slip309> just for the record: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target gets systemd pointed to the text console
<k1l> text doesnt work with systemd anymore
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-16
<DJones> Heh, and the answer to redrose's question is Unit193 (Or at least his ppa)
<nuit_> I would like to voice a concern about operator abuse
<k1l_> nuit_: you are obviously trolling with "<nuit_> Using Linux promotes ill health and poor social skills" in a technical support channel. so please dont waste volunteers time with that.
<nuit_> Well i was being sincere but didn't know it was strictly for technical support
<nuit_> Im sorry
<nuit_> Is there a more socially oriented space where we csn discuss that area of software freedom?
<ubottu> mdeslaur called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<elky> i'm not sure we have any channels where saying "linux promotes ill health and poor social skills" is appreciated to be fair.
<nuit_> I apologize
<nuit_> I just believe the quotidienne of software freedom isn't something to be shied away from
<elky> i'm not sure i follow you with that. i speak no french.
<nuit_> The everyday
<nuit_> Pardon my french
<elky> insulting people for using linux should not be part of "the everyday" of our channels.
<nuit_> That wasn't my intention, however the technologies we use impact our lives in multiple heterogeneous ways
<elky> if, in theory, we directed you to another channel, what would you try discuss?
<nuit_> Both the implicit and explicit ways technology usage impacts the structure of our daily lives, and the potentials for emancipation
<nuit_> As well as power relations, focusing on class, race, and gender perpetuated through proprietary, free, and other software
<nuit_> Taking foucaults rejection of the repressive hypothesis in vol 1 of history of sexuality as a starting point for the articulation of a site of resistance in regards to technology in the context of diffuse Imperial sovereignty
<elky> is that what you think you were doing in #ubuntu?
<wxl> besides, that's all irrelevant to the topic of conversation at #ubuntu, which is support.
<nuit_> wxl my apologies as i said earlier i didn't know it was exclusively for that
<nuit_> elky partially
<nuit_> It was a case of a performative utterance
<wxl> when i join a channel, it tells me the topic. what client are you using that this is not the case, nuit_ ?
<wxl> i should add the first four words of the topic are "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<wxl> it also tells me the irc guidelines and the code of conduct.
<elky> nuit_: before i subject anyone else to your "discussions" you need to go and learn how to have proper conversations that don't go from "why should i use ubuntu" to "linux promotes ill health and poor social skills" in response to people answering you.
<nuit_> I am afraid i haven't noticed that wxl
<nuit_> In any case i deeply regret the incident
<nuit_> elky what is propriety other than a malady of the middle classes?
<elky> if attacks on people's health and social skills are your opening act, then i honestly cannot in good conscience suggest anywhere to you.
<elky> your ban is not going to be lifted, as you need time to think seriously about your behaviour, and i'm not going to point you at others until you have figured out how to remedy your own social skills.
<nuit_> Thank you for the consideration, i hope you reconsider
<nuit_> Bye
<Pici> Was it even a ban? or just a kick?
<k1l_> just a kick
<k1l_> @mark nuit_
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<wxl> might want to mark nuit too. same ns account.
<k1l_> you mark the username and the bot makes an entry with the hostmask and the backlog in that channel
<Unit193> DJones: Hmm?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-17
<ikonia> hello zaki
<Unit193> wagle: Howdy.
<zaki> hello0 ikonia
<k1l> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> hello again zaki
<zaki> hello ikonia
<zaki> good afternoon. :)
<ikonia> zaki: just wondering if there was any reason you keep joining #ubuntu-ops ?
<zaki> no specific reason ikonia
<ikonia> hello again zaki
<ikonia> I assume you have #ubuntu-ops on autojoin ?
<zaki> hello ikonia
<zaki> lol he he. :D
<zaki> bye ikonia
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-18
<k1l_> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<k1l_> bumblebee is deprecated since some time on ubuntu since ubuntu supports the original nvidia-prime
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-19
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (lininois)
<hggdh> @mark lininois aka pivkles racism & noise on #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> lordcirth called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ouroumov called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-20
<Pici> what the....
<Pici> I just accidentally found this: "The Ubuntu Chat Corpus for Multiparticipant Chat Analysis": http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/SSS/SSS13/paper/viewFile/5706/5911 (pdf)
<seednode> We're all being researched by the military?!
<Pici> yes!
<seednode> Well, maybe not me, looks like ubuntu-ot isn't on the list, and that's the only one I'm actually in right now
<Pici> Heres another paper by the same guys talking about word hilighting in specific relation to Unity discussions in #ubuntu: http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/FLAIRS/FLAIRS13/paper/view/5849/6074
<hggdh> interesting. I wonder on the applications
<Pici> More at http://daviduthus.org/
<Flannel> seednode: because -ot isn't publically logged, I expect.
<Flannel> hggdh: the first one laments that ubottu has to be "directed" manually by puny hoomans.  And is likely trying to direct additional research to automatically answering questions.  (I just skimmed it)
<Flannel> In otherwords, they're trying to replace everyone with a sufficiently complex shell script.
<hggdh> seeree, please take care of this person being naughty
<hggdh> or "OK Ubuntu"?
<ubottu> netvixtra called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<hggdh> what the .mil folks did was jut announce the availability of some Ubuntu IRC channels for further research, and pointed some research options
<hggdh> @comment 73780 sarcasm,  noise
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-08-21
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (go-away)
<ubottu> EmeraldExplorer called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (go-away)
<sho__> Hello. I'd like to inquire on the reason why I am banned from ubuntu channel, please?
<sho__> Username: Kurowa
<Kurowa> hello?
<Kurowa> anyone here?
<Kurowa> hello? can I inquire the reason I was banned from ubuntu channel, please?
<ikonia> when where you banned Kurowa
<Kurowa> +ikonia, sorry, AFK just now. I cannot give approximate time, but right now I'm at 15.40, I think it is between 8.00 to a few minutes ago? Yesterday I can still chat fine.
<ikonia> I can see you join the channel earlier as sho_
<ikonia> what's the actual problem
<Kurowa> I want to know the reason I am banned? To not repeat it again.
<ikonia> you are not banned
<ikonia> I saw you enter the channel earlier as the user sho_
<Kurowa> erm... not now, previously?
<Kurowa> sorry, let me rephrase that. I want to know the reason I was banned.
<ikonia> I don't see you being banned
<ikonia> I see you joining the channel just fine
<Kurowa> huh... really? I swear there was notification in status that said that I was banned. on the context that it happened in the past, not now. Right now I can chat just fine.  but previously I was not able to.
<ikonia> I don't see any record of you being banned,
<ikonia> if you have another nickname you use, if you share it I can check for that
<Kurowa> fione, Kurowa, sho__
<Kurowa> that's the three I use today, I think.
<ikonia> nope, don't see anything there
<ikonia> you may want to consider registering a freenode account and grouping your nicknames together
<ikonia> it will make things easier for you
<ikonia> ahh you have an account
<ikonia> ok, so yeah, I see nothing on you at all
<Kurowa> yes I have.
<Kurowa> ok. thanks. hope that this don't occur again.
<bazhang> 'proper version of nodejs'
<bazhang> never seen those two words togethere before
<k1l> Empyrium: hi
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nemo said: ! syntax is more private
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bashing-om said: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-16
<bazhang> Fa1th> Every os compared to windows feels laggy
<genii> Probably some 32 bit thing with less than a gig of ram and old 5400 rpm drive
<genii> I'm not inclined to find out today, my plate is busy at work
<bazhang> if lxqt is laggy, that's it
<Unit193> Point being?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-08-20
<laow-ai> elky: hello o/
<elky> hi icesword
<laow-ai> elky: you lied to me ,
<laow-ai> cheat my feelings
<elky> about what?
<elky> you never had a chance of breaking up my marriage and i made that plainly clear to you
<laow-ai> you lied
<laow-ai> which you never admit
<laow-ai> never regret
<elky> lied abotu what?
<laow-ai> you lied
<laow-ai> you cheated
<elky> what lie
<bazhang> back to bios after post
<bazhang> was that ever possible
<bazhang> _live_session_us> hot to access ftp with ubuntu?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he wants help getting quake cd
<bazhang> not even remotely ubuntu related
<bazhang> Jordan_U, that octo just /amsg'd that to around five channels
<bazhang> every one offtopic
<laow-ai> sup
<Jordan_U> laow-ai: How can we help you?
<laow-ai> elky: what happened
<elky> laow-ai: you got quieted in #freenode, nothing to do with me
<laow-ai> why cant i join ubuntu
<elky> because of one of numerous bans
<elky> oh and we're +r
<elky> because of the spambots
<laow-ai> who was spaming
<laow-ai> why cant you stop them
<elky> because they're using distributed botnets
<laow-ai> why do they do that even
<laow-ai> is it the ubuntu company s trivials
<laow-ai> competitors
<laow-ai> why am i affected
<laow-ai> i want to join
<laow-ai> hahahah
<laow-ai> i believe cholby did it
<laow-ai> elky: who is icesword
<elky> you are
<elky> he's currently trying to convince me he's not in pm
<laow-ai> elky: hello
<laow-ai> elky: hi
<laow-ai> !ops >elky
<ubottu> elky, please see my private message
<laow-ai> !ops >elky
<laow-ai> elky: hi
<bazhang> laow-ai, please cease and desist
<laow-ai> elky: dont be mad,  i will add your wechat back
<laow-ai> elky: i will face talk with you
<laow-ai> elky: i will send you nudes you asked
 * elky facepalms
 * krytarik laughs
<elky> i had him on wechat (a shitty chinese chat app) for a while because it kept him distracted, then he got very mad i wouldn't voice/video talk
<elky> so he devolved back into hostile behaviour
<elky> e: if you're still there, ^ i'm not sure me being a lightening rod is currently sufficient
 * e looks
<elky> e: he was also harassing someone else in PM the other day according to little birdies
<bazhang> I guess his decade long PM hreats against me finally bored him
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-13
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (cloe27)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-14
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> there's a ot in #ubuntu which i guess doesn't belong there?
<tomreyn> *bot
<Unit193> tomreyn: Thanks for noticing.
<tomreyn> thanks for handling it
<nacc> please kickban musicguy
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (musicguy returned and controlled by paip)
<nacc> using racial slurs in #ubuntu and running a claimed bot
<Unit193> nacc: Thanks, gone.
<nacc> Unit193: ty; they keep rejoining, fyi (that is, they've joined and quit a few times now in rapid succession)
<Unit193> Yeah I would expect this to be a game of whack-a-mole.
<nacc> yep, I'll drop from the chan now that it's on your radar. Thanks Unit193 !
<bashfulrobot> Hello, I was wondering if someone could assist, or point in the right direction to getting spam/offensive images dealt with in the #ubuntu-budgie channel. Some particularly brutal stuff was posted in there.
<Unit193> 3 people aren't logged in, one is fossfreedom.  Heh.
<Unit193> He should be poked to use SASL.
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: I've poked someone to look in here/at it/talk with you, need to make supper.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: Appreciated. Big time.
<Unit193> Until then, I'll continue to kill 'em.
<bashfulrobot> I also passed the message onto fossfreedom
<bashfulrobot> yeah - really appreciate the help.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: ^^
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-15
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !ltsupgrade is The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not get offered for the upgrade: Press Alt+F2 and type update-manager -c into the command box. Please make a backup before upgrading.
<brainwash> #upstart may be abandoned, but it's being flooded with spam
<brainwash> see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/15/%23upstart.html
<hggdh> brainwash: unfortunately we will have to sort out who is responsible for the channel before we can act
<hggdh> brainwash: but thank you for your poke, we are working on it
<brainwash> alright :)
<brainwash> #ubuntu-tw is another candidate
<brainwash> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/15/%23ubuntu-tw.html
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-16
<accesspoint> I noticed you have blocked my IP address. Kindly would you be able to clarify why?
<accesspoint> helloBOT1 is a read-only only bot and does not send any messages
<israfel>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<TheDragonFire6>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Zuu_>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<drh26>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JStoker7>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<breitenj2>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JStoker13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<JStoker13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ktr13>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Thorne16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<mlhess>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<hggdh> bashfulrobot_: please do not idle in this channel
<ms782113>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<puzzola16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<puzzola16>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<developers>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<okdas>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Guest73331>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<RyanKnack10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<borsin10>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<letty21>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<neptune>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !ltsupgrade is The upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not get offered for the upgrade: Press Alt+F2 and type update-manager -c into the command box. Please make a backup before upgrading.
<newtmewt>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<bashfulrobot_> Hello gents. I was looking to switch my nick to my official one (bashfulrobot). But for some reason, I cannot do so as I appear to be banned on #ubuntu-meeting. "You can’t change your nick to bashfulrobot while banned on #ubuntu-meeting". Could I get an assist here? Maybe determine why I was banned there. Appreciate the direction and help.
<bashfulrobot> *sigh* - I just found a way around the nick change (disconnect from freenode, update IRC client, reconnect). So I guess the real takeaway here is if my id is actually banned (realized it may have been the bashfulrobot_ one that was). Thank you very much.
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<Unit193> bashfulrobot: Unidentified users were muted, next time /msg nickserv identify bashfulrobot mypassword  then changing your nicks should work.
<Unit193> You may wish to use SASL with certfp such that you never hit that issue again though.
<bashfulrobot> Unit193: Thanks a ton! I connect over the "secure" option now in my client. Just had to update my port. Appreciate the response!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<jamesl>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Ovius>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-17
<basic`19>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (cs_scholar3)
<garywhite>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<garywhite>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  ­ https://i.redd.it/8w0r915sm1ty.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<peaches>  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­  http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ http://magaimg.net/img/wqz.jpg  ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­ ­
<Compu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Zapy24> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<hpt22> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<AbbeyRipstra10> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<andries26> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<Guest64463> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADn2IJnTRyM
<pragmaticenigma> I would like to ask that pc27 & pc28 be removed by IP address. They are not following community guidelines and using vulgar language in spanish.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (!!!!)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (juslintek)
<hggdh> no issues ^
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-18
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (petro is not following community guidelines and being disruptive to others seeking help)
<hggdh> dealt with ^
#ubuntu-ops 2018-08-19
<teward> correct me if i'm wrong but #ubuntu does support all flavors of Ubuntu, correct?  Not just Ubuntu "pure".
<wxl> i'll throw my 2¢ in but do not count me as an authoritive voice on this, as i do not hold a seat on the council
<wxl> i would suggest that #ubuntu would be an appropriate place to ask a question that is applicable to all flavors and expect a response
<wxl> however, asking a question specific to a flavor would most likely result in a response suggesting the user visit that specific flavor's channel
<wxl> which is not to say they can't help, but more that, among other things, they may not have the resources to adequately do so at hand
<ikonia> teward: bobe23 rogue hi
<teward> ikonia: broken tab complete?  :P
<teward> oops nevermind I see what you did there
<teward> ikonia: to restate in case it was missed: correct me if i'm wrong but #ubuntu does support all flavors of Ubuntu, correct?  Not just Ubuntu "pure".
<ikonia> nope, just 3 new users joined, just seeing what's up
<ikonia> teward: it does yes
<teward> (the only reaosn i'm here, because wxl said here's where I should ask :P)
<teward> ikonia: thank you for confirming :)
<ikonia> you'll get better help in the channel specific stuff
<ikonia> but ubuntu picks up anything ubuntu
<wxl> ^^ that's consistent with my sentiment
<teward> ikonia: indeed.  Since 95% of the time i'm lurking in #ubuntu-server and having server related issues I'm usually not in Ubuntu so I thought I'd refresh my knowledge of the channel's scope :)
<teward> s/in Ubuntu/in #ubuntu/
#ubuntu-ops 2019-08-12
<dax> got a silly person wandering around the network making new irccloud accounts and nickserv accounts repeatedly and then being silly in channels. have banforwarded new irccloud accounts from #ubuntu to here for a bit, will lift when they go away
<dax> huh, guess they decided not to make repeat visits like they did yesterday, am unbanning
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-13
<Guest20789>  #ubuntu :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration why
<Guest20789> ***+***
<UbuntuUser> Xubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1
<UbuntuUser> TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N
<UbuntuUser> Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver
<UbuntuUser> InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver InstallXubuntu 20.04.1 TP-Link TL-WN823N Driver Install
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:* [Drone] @#xubuntu
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] verne.freenode.net :Amsterdam, NL, EU
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] is using a secure connection
<UbuntuUser> * [Drone] idle 00:
#ubuntu-ops 2020-08-16
<ubottu> coconut called the ops in #ubuntu ()
